# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles

## Vachiusa

Check this thread for new addon: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2995079

Hallo,

Thank you to my game time card donator (total 2): 
-Waddagundar
-booloo

*My Profiles:*

-Vachiusa Resto Druid 
-Vachiusa Disc Priest
-Vachiusa Holy Priest 
-Vachiusa Resto Shammy
-Vachiusa Mistweaver Monk
-Vachiusa Holy Pally
-Vachiusa Utility (INTERRUPT profile)

Change logs: https://code.google.com/p/vachiusa/source/list

*Vachiusa Utility (INTERRUPT profile)*

Main information:
-For lazy guys (99% afk).
-Auto follow tanks or follow focus target.
-Auto join RDF, LFR when a queue pops.
-Auto accept ready-check
-Auto chose roll and accept when queue with party
-Auto set role when role check

Like in-game auto-follow feature, use at your own risks!

Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

*Frequently Asked Questions and Answers*

*1.Get LUA errors or profile does not work, what can i do?*
-Maybe conflict between specs or use mutil profiles so please make sure you restart wow before enable my profile.

*2.Some modifier keys does not work?*
-PQR/LUA interface currently has some bugs with non-US keyboard or non-US language.

*3.Why my fps drops, laggy when using your profiles?*
-As you know, not like dps profiles. Healer profile wanna scan all raid members to determine who need heal (up to 40 members and maybe more pets) so my rotation will eat too much your cpu and ram. Try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 200ms or more in PQR Settings.

*4.Profile still works correctly but it spam many LUA errors?*
You need this addons to prevent error loop spamming: !BugGrabber or !Swatter from AuctioneerSuite

*5.How to disable/remove all dispel functions?*
-Uncheck all Events in PQI setting. (new profiles)

*6.Do profiles work for PVP?*
-They design and optimize for PVE - RDF, LFR, Normal Raid, Providing Ground, some NPC quests, World boss...
-Maybe still work with BG but not for Arena.
-I dont plan for any PVP profiles in the near future.

*7.Do profiles with Nova frame (no PQI addon require) still up to date?*
-No

*8.Do profiles support raid or quest mechanic?*
Yes, you should enable in PQI settings: 
-"4.x Events": Dragon Soul
-"5.3 Events": Mogu'shan Vaults, Heart of Fear, Terrace of Endless Spring, Throne of Thunder
-"5.4 Events": Siege of Orgrimmar
-"Special Events": Providing Ground and some legendary quests. If you need gold achievement you should play around with your heal setting (recommeded only use single heal spell). And please remember PG is based more on skill since your gear gets scaled down to ilvl of 463.
-"NPC Mouseover Heal": Contaminated Puddle - Immerseus - SoO, Wrathion

*9.Do profiles support spell queue system?*
-Yes, syntax: /vqueue spellid unit
-Example: /vqueue 2060 tank, /vqueue 2060 low, /vqueue 2060 focus, /vqueue 2060 mouseover, /vqueue 2060 target, /vqueue 2060 party1

*10.Profile does not work, fresh install, no addons, etc...*

You could update my profiles through PQR, no need to update/download from SVN:



After update plz make sure you restart WOW to take effect (for new data file)

If profile suddenly stopped working:
-First, just reload the UI by type "/reload ui" through chat command then re-active profile.
-Update PQR, my profile then restart WoW.
-If it still wont work then report here with data file and profile version

Plz include your profile version and data file version for easy debug:



*Credit:* 
-Thank you to Xelper, Nova team, Sheuron, Sheepmoon, Firepong, Diesal and all other great profile writers!
-Thank you for bug report, suggestion, help in my thread!

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Resto Druid* 

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m.
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Int > Spirit Soft Cap > Haste to 12.5% > Mastery > Crit




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.



Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Disc Priest and Holy Priest*

*Disc Priest*

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m. 
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Intel > Spirit Soft Cap > Crit >= Mastery > Haste 




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


*Holy Priest*

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m. 
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Intel > Spirit Soft Cap > Haste > Crit > Mastery




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Resto Shammy*

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m.
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Intel > Spirit Soft Cap > Haste (12.5% or 24.97%) > Mastery > Crit




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Mist Monk*

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m.
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Intel > Spirit Soft Cap > Haste (16.65% or 27.76%) > Crit > ALL




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

If you have any issues with mana management just edit var party/raid setting with higher/smaller values or try ALTERNATE awesome profile from deadpanstiffy ([PQR] Monk Mistweaver).

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Holy Paladin*

This profile based on 5xx ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m.
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Intel > Spirit Soft Cap > Haste (25.03%% or 34.99%%) > Mastery > ALL




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


Download from *SVN: https://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/trunk*

----------


## jh16

Impressive collection, hope I will be able to try some of these out soon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 808

> *Vachiusa Resto Druid* 
> 
> This profile based on 462 ilvl (11100 combat mana-regen), heroic dungeon, MSV LFR .
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> (*Heart of the Wild* also support)
> Reforge: Int > Spirit > Haste to 12.5% > Mastery > Crit
> 
> Main information:
> 
> ...


Hi Vachiusa,

How do you suggest we heal Tsulong fight during day phase? Do we target Tsulong or does it automatically target Tsulong and heal that NPC? 

Thanks,
808

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hi Vachiusa,
> 
> How do you suggest we heal Tsulong fight during day phase? Do we target Tsulong or does it automatically target Tsulong and heal that NPC? 
> 
> Thanks,
> 808


Nothing to do, rotation will does everything for you.

----------


## Captncrunch

I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.

----------


## Vachiusa

> I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.


Fixed, thanks for feedback. Because my druid is low gear (460 ilvl) so cant test with HoF and TeS LFR, any feedback will welcome (especially Tsulong healing)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Vachi, tried the restoprofile out and it seems to work really well (<3 the auto lifebloom selector & mushrooms) but a few questions: 
What is the healing rotation for Tsu-Long in dayphase? And how can I change tranquility to for example Leftshift? Thanks for releasing it!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Vachi, tried the restoprofile out and it seems to work really well (<3 the auto lifebloom selector & mushrooms) but a few questions:


Any recount plz?



> What is the healing rotation for Tsu-Long in dayphase?


-Keep Lifebloomx3
-Rejuvenation
-HealingTouch

With "Bathed in Light" buff:
-Swiftmend
-spam Regrowth

But not yet test because my low gear.



> And how can I change tranquility to for example Leftshift? Thanks for releasing it!


Will add Tranquility to key modifier with next release.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright
Sorry forgot to printscreen the recounts, will run a TES after work and do it so you can see ^^
What segments do you want screen's of? Healing done + overhealing done + healing by spell?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Allright
> Sorry forgot to printscreen the recounts, will run a TES after work and do it so you can see ^^
> What segments do you want screen's of? Healing done + overhealing done + healing by spell?


Overhealing spell details is most important i want to see (especial with high gear). Thanks!

----------


## Aegeus

I look forward to testing out the HPala profile! Good work!

----------


## sevennsins

cant wait to test

----------


## Mavmins

does resto druid work if i have the nova one installed ? I ket getting problems where it would mix up the keybinds so sometimes LCtrl drops wild mushroom sometimes it pops incarnation like in nova resto profile. I tried reloading PQR but didnt work

----------


## Vachiusa

> does resto druid work if i have the nova one installed ? I ket getting problems where it would mix up the keybinds so sometimes LCtrl drops wild mushroom sometimes it pops incarnation like in nova resto profile. I tried reloading PQR but didnt work


Yes, two profiles are not work together because they use same cvar name. You need restart wow for using the new one. Will try to fix this issue in next release.

----------


## Mavmins

that explains it thanks !

----------


## Mavmins

Is NaturesSwiftness hardcoded ? In the NOVA Resto I think you can set its trigger and its 60% by default, it seems to cast it nonstop in this one ?
Also what is the autodispell raid for as opposed to natures cure ?
Symbiosis also seems to not activate but i might just be being a noob !

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Overhealing spell details is most important i want to see (especial with high gear). Thanks!


I would suggest asking any guildie healers what their haste rating is as well compared to your own. Overhealing in high gear is often based on who heals slower or faster. If you are at your classes haste cap then you will see a huge difference in overhealing vs not being at haste cap.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is NaturesSwiftness hardcoded ? In the NOVA Resto I think you can set its trigger and its 60% by default, it seems to cast it nonstop in this one ?
> Also what is the autodispell raid for as opposed to natures cure ?
> Symbiosis also seems to not activate but i might just be being a noob !


you sure symbiosis isnt working? earlier today i tried it out in lfr and i got spiritwalkers grace from shaman. it may check for certain spells only.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lepdzor

How does the custom healing table feature work? What situations should you be having it enabled and why would you want to disable it?

----------


## imdasandman

> How does the custom healing table feature work? What situations should you be having it enabled and why would you want to disable it?


With a custom table you add specific units to only heal like group 2 + one of the tanks or only heal tanks, or only heal melee or ranged....etc... you just add the players you want to heal and that is all who the profile will directly heal. A good fight for this would be Blade Lord in HoF... you can add the current tank that is tanking than add/remove the targets that get the wind step debuff. This is of course if you are specifically assigned to heal those targets only.

----------


## lepdzor

Oh ok, makes sense. Thanks!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Is NaturesSwiftness hardcoded ? In the NOVA Resto I think you can set its trigger and its 60% by default, it seems to cast it nonstop in this one ?


I think Nature's Swiftness should be used on cooldown like Inner Focus of Disc Priest



> Also what is the autodispell raid for as opposed to natures cure ?


Yes, it uses natures cure for dispel when you hold left alt or mouse over player.



> Symbiosis also seems to not activate but i might just be being a noob !


It only uses symbiosis on Shaman > Pally > DK > Hunter > Mage. And auto use Spirit Walker's Grace.



> I would suggest asking any guildie healers what their haste rating is as well compared to your own. Overhealing in high gear is often based on who heals slower or faster. If you are at your classes haste cap then you will see a huge difference in overhealing vs not being at haste cap.


Ah, i want to see overhealing details for make sure every spells use properly/mana efficiency.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Does priest profile use Archangel?

----------


## Aleksonfire

Oh i know lots of numbers to consider! I found it best to compensate by 2% for non haste cap ratings. So for example if you want something to cast on someone when they have 80% and not over heal set it for 78% instead. The reason why is you will always have someone pop off a little heal on that person and if you arent the first you are overhealing. I found it to be way less overhealing and mana efficient to account for classes without haste cap.
I can't stress enough that haste cap for your toon is a necessary evil(except for possibly a disc priest) but some peeps just don't wanna listen lol.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Does priest profile use Archangel?


-Auto Cascade and PoH combo with *Archangel 5 stack* + PI with smart AOE healing function. Please read http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670188 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles) before asking, thanks!



> Oh i know lots of numbers to consider! I found it best to compensate by 2% for non haste cap ratings. So for example if you want something to cast on someone when they have 80% and not over heal set it for 78% instead. The reason why is you will always have someone pop off a little heal on that person and if you arent the first you are overhealing. I found it to be way less overhealing and mana efficient to account for classes without haste cap.
> I can't stress enough that haste cap for your toon is a necessary evil(except for possibly a disc priest) but some peeps just don't wanna listen lol.


that's why i have "stop casting" function but with druid is another story, because he has too many HOT.

----------


## Captncrunch

I had just one issue with the disc profile not healing group to full on Gara'jal in the spirit realm.

----------


## Vachiusa

> I had just one issue with the disc profile not healing group to full on Gara'jal in the spirit realm.


Just hold Right Control for PoH until full health plz.

----------


## predator1981

Has anyone anyone tried the Resto Shaman rotation yet? very interested

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated all healer profiles to new version*
> -Add Tranquility to Right Alt (Resto Druid)
> -Remove Left Alt Dispel out of rotation (Resto Druid)
> -Rename all cvars to prevent conflict with Nova profile (Resto Druid)
> -Fix stop-casting PoH and CH when have Spirit World debuff (Priest & Shaman)
> -Set down default value for TFT Uplift (Mist Monk)
> -Fix mouse-over res function (all profiles).
> -Fix bug Spirit World
> -Disable lvl checking msg.
> ...


Not test yet, plz feedback!

----------


## Ninjaderp

I will try in TES LFR asap, did you remove druid dispel from the entire profile?

----------


## Vachiusa

> I will try in TES LFR asap, did you remove druid dispel from the entire profile?


Use mouse-over (player or raid-frame) for dispel.

----------


## Mavmins

NVM Answered my own question about Regrowth, I was using it inappropriatley.
Is there a way to stop my CDs being triggered automatically, so Natures Vigil, Incarnation and Tranquility ? They have toggles now but its setting them off sometimes when I wouldnt want to

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Has anyone anyone tried the Resto Shaman rotation yet? very interested


The shaman profile is great! I would definitely recommend using his for heroics. The profile I'm currently maintaining is a generalized version, however Vachiusa's has boss specific logic for certain fights. As with any healing profile it is memory intensive so for low-end computers you will achieve less than optimal results. However I think vachi has a lag compensation code in here. Haven't thoroughly looked through the code. From another Resto profile writer I say thumbs up for Vachiusa's profile

----------


## Vachiusa

> NVM Answered my own question about Regrowth, I was using it inappropriatley.
> Is there a way to stop my CDs being triggered automatically, so Natures Vigil, Incarnation and Tranquility ? They have toggles now but its setting them off sometimes when I wouldnt want to


Update new version from SVN then you can disable auto CDs from Nova frame.




> The shaman profile is great! I would definitely recommend using his for heroics. The profile I'm currently maintaining is a generalized version, however Vachiusa's has boss specific logic for certain fights. As with any healing profile it is memory intensive so for low-end computers you will achieve less than optimal results. However I think vachi has a lag compensation code in here. Haven't thoroughly looked through the code. From another Resto profile writer I say thumbs up for Vachiusa's profile


Thanks for your kind words, your profile also is great  :Smile:

----------


## predator1981

> The shaman profile is great! I would definitely recommend using his for heroics. The profile I'm currently maintaining is a generalized version, however Vachiusa's has boss specific logic for certain fights. As with any healing profile it is memory intensive so for low-end computers you will achieve less than optimal results. However I think vachi has a lag compensation code in here. Haven't thoroughly looked through the code. From another Resto profile writer I say thumbs up for Vachiusa's profile


Thanks for the reply, I'll give it a try and leave feedback.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey also I was thinking about the haste cap vs non haste cap on certain toons. I'm thinking of modifying my code to automatically account for the change in haste. 
I found these while in the api book.
haste = GetMeleeHaste()
haste = GetRangedHaste()
haste = UnitSpellHaste("unit") or UnitSpellHaste("name")
Thought you might be interested  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm thinking like
haste = UnitSpellHaste("player") 

if haste >= 3039

****Set Cvars****

elseif haste < 3039

****Set cvars****

----------


## Ninjaderp

gonna post pics of TES LFR restodruid-testing recount soon as soon as I get home

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Luciferozzy

Is it normal that your Monk profile casts Soothing Mist cancle and cast again? and does it support zen sphere ?

----------


## Mavmins

Loving the profile, its working great for me.

Would you be able to add a option for 'Nature Swiftness Auto' so I could set it to 'Off' and add a trigger value like 60% ? I use NS as more of an emergency heal and itd be nice to be able to toggle it to a value on some fights.

Is vSwiftMendLimit the number of players within 8 yards ? and vWildGrowthLimit the number of players under the WildGrowth toggle limit ?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Got a error with the Disc profile during the Empress encounter:



```
Date: 2013-02-14 00:07:06
ID: 9
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 440:
   invalid order function for sorting
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: sort()
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:440: SheuronEngine()
   [string "SheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, N..."]:1: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

This occured while doing SS+PoH (Right shift) and meanwhile targetting myself to receive the first shielding.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

What's up with the poll? I'm guessing that wasn't you that made it? Damn trolls...

----------


## 808

> Not test yet, plz feedback!



Doesn't do sybiosis after the update as Resto Druid. 


Keep up the great work!
808

----------


## Captncrunch

I don't know wtf is up with the poll, but your profiles are excellent. As far as symbiosis, it's not working, but that's minor . I was wondering under what conditions does it pop Incarnation and Nature's Vigil.

----------


## booisback

The disc profile is incredible i love it always #1 heals in lfr and 6th or 7th in overheals while pullin 25 - 30 dps awesome profile thank you

----------


## booisback

The disc profile is incredible i love it always #1 heals in lfr and 6th or 7th in overheals while pullin 25 - 30 dps awesome profile thank you 


Dreaming of the day you make a arcane mage profile


srry for double post

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hey also I was thinking about the haste cap vs non haste cap on certain toons. I'm thinking of modifying my code to automatically account for the change in haste. 
> I found these while in the api book.
> haste = GetMeleeHaste()
> haste = GetRangedHaste()
> haste = UnitSpellHaste("unit") or UnitSpellHaste("name")
> Thought you might be interested 
> 
> I'm thinking like
> haste = UnitSpellHaste("player") 
> ...


Thats cool idea. Thanks for sharing!



> Is it normal that your Monk profile casts Soothing Mist cancle and cast again? and does it support zen sphere ?


Yes, it is normal. Not support Zen Sphere for now.



> Loving the profile, its working great for me.
> 
> Would you be able to add a option for 'Nature Swiftness Auto' so I could set it to 'Off' and add a trigger value like 60% ? I use NS as more of an emergency heal and itd be nice to be able to toggle it to a value on some fights.


-Plz update new version from SVN, moved NS to HT and RG.



> Is vSwiftMendLimit the number of players within 8 yards ? and vWildGrowthLimit the number of players under the WildGrowth toggle limit ?


Yes.



> Got a error with the Disc profile during the Empress encounter:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-02-14 00:07:06
> ID: 9
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


Thanks for report, will try to fix it.

----------


## Vachiusa

> What's up with the poll? I'm guessing that wasn't you that made it? Damn trolls...


Lol, My wife trolled me =))



> Doesn't do sybiosis after the update as Resto Druid. 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 808


Thanks for report, plz update new version from SVN



> I don't know wtf is up with the poll, but your profiles are excellent. As far as symbiosis, it's not working, but that's minor . I was wondering under what conditions does it pop Incarnation and Nature's Vigil.


It pop Incarnation, Tranquility and Nature's Vigil from Nova_VTranquility (avg low health) and Nova_VTranquilityLimit (number of low health members).




> The disc profile is incredible i love it always #1 heals in lfr and 6th or 7th in overheals while pullin 25 - 30 dps awesome profile thank you 
> 
> 
> Dreaming of the day you make a arcane mage profile
> 
> 
> srry for double post


Thanks for your kind words.  :Smile:

----------


## s0ulja

Im trying the druid profile, I cant figure out how to get the tsulong heals going. Can anyone help out?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Im trying the druid profile, I cant figure out how to get the tsulong heals going. Can anyone help out?


Tsulong healing is auto function, you dont need to do everything (but not test) . Did It not heal Tsulong?

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated Resto druid to new version*
> -Fix Symbiosis and Event were not work
> -Moved Nature's Swiftness to HealingTouch and Regrowth
> -Tweak Swiftmend


Plz feedback!

----------


## Ninjaderp

For me it heals Tsu-Long, are you sure you stand in front of him and have him targetted? Vachi I'll give feedback soon, have been busy with work lately ;/

----------


## Mavmins

> Lol, My wife trolled me =))
> It pop Incarnation, Tranquility and Nature's Vigil from Nova_VTranquility (avg low health) and Nova_VTranquilityLimit (number of low health members).


So Nova_VTranquilityLimit and Nova_VTranquility variables also affect when the profile will auto cast Vigil and Incarnation, which means if the average health of the party/raid is below Nova_VTranquility and the number of low health members of the party/raid is above Nova_VTranquilityLimit it will pop ?

just trying to understand the logic, bit new to this !

----------


## Vachiusa

> For me it heals Tsu-Long, are you sure you stand in front of him and have him targetted? Vachi I'll give feedback soon, have been busy with work lately ;/


Yeah, thanks for help!



> So Nova_VTranquilityLimit and Nova_VTranquility variables also affect when the profile will auto cast Vigil and Incarnation, which means if the average health of the party/raid is below Nova_VTranquility and the number of low health members of the party/raid is above Nova_VTranquilityLimit it will pop ?
> just trying to understand the logic, bit new to this !


Yes, but they dont pop together, priority: Incarnation > Vigil > Tranquility.

----------


## Vachiusa

> -Fix events for Resto druid
> -Add NS to Tsulong healing function. (Resto Druid)


*Recommended update!*

----------


## Mavmins

In the latest resto druid I couldn't get Tranquility to fire on button press, maybe because its name is VMTranquility and not VTranquility in NovaFrame ?

And could you explain "moved NS to HT and RG." does this mean NS will fire off whenever it casts HT or Regrowth ? Edit:Its using it properly just rechecked

If i set Seiftmendlimit to 1 it should cast just on tank ? it does it if a click on the player sometimes but doesnt seem to auto cast it

----------


## maceyp

Hello Vach, While i use your Priest healer in LFR's and enjoy it very much i was wondering how the work is going on the pally.

----------


## Vachiusa

> In the latest resto druid I couldn't get Tranquility to fire on button press, maybe because its name is VMTranquility and not VTranquility in NovaFrame ?
> 
> And could you explain "moved NS to HT and RG." does this mean NS will fire off whenever it casts HT or Regrowth ? Edit:Its using it properly just rechecked
> 
> If i set Seiftmendlimit to 1 it should cast just on tank ? it does it if a click on the player sometimes but doesnt seem to auto cast it


Thanks for report. Plz update new version from SVN.




> *--Updated Resto Druid to new version*
> -Fix typo with Tranquility modkey.
> -Re-tweak Swiftness.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hello Vach, While i use your Priest healer in LFR's and enjoy it very much i was wondering how the work is going on the pally.


Sorry, but my pally is under control of my wife with turtle leveling style. So maybe 2 weeks for 90 ding  :Frown:

----------


## SniperAdi

> Sorry, but my pally is under control of my wife with turtle leveling style. So maybe 2 weeks for 90 ding


turtle time! oh i feel like i need a pizza :-)

----------


## kclux

Just tried your Resto Druid in LFR and it looks very nice, awesome job you are doing with all the healing profiles !!!

Things I noticed, Tsulong got healed but very poorly, 1 Million healing towards him in total made me the worst Tsulong healer while I was the best healer overall on that encounter.

On the next boss the rotation locked up for me 2x so that I had to disable and enable it again and it happened a few times to me that my chat got spammed by the shamansymlink message and then not one of the Shamans in the raid got actually chosen but a Warrior and a Feral Druid.

----------


## s0ulja

So I just tried the druid profile again, thought maybe it was just me. I stood infront of him and had him targeted.
He only gets healed by wild growth, so I'm assuming he doesn't get targeted for heals

Tested in LFR btw

----------


## Mavmins

Ill post up some numbers later, just did Dread Approach with it and its workign great.

The only issue I have is that Swiftmend still doesnt seem to be popping much. I have tried setting SwiftMendLimit to 1 or 0 to make it trigger more and it doesnt

it seems to cast Swiftmend on me but not on other raid members - EDIT yep definitely only casting on player and not any raid members but if i manually click on their unit frame it will cast it which seems odd ?

----------


## 808

Tested the Resto Druid profile in Terrace LFR and noticed the following:

Doesnt heal Tsulong "enough" compared to the other healers in raid and would sometimes seem to be stuck trying to spam something on that NPC. I dont have pqinterface so I cant tell what but will try it again once I have that addon.

The auto symbiosis is broken. Was trying to spam it on a Shaman but without success. Also one time it put Symbiosis on a Warlock as it flagged that character as a Shaman.

Thanks for the great profile and keep up the great work!
808

----------


## Waddagundar

I have run a Holy Priest since Vanilla, and it's my favourite toon. However, Holy Priest profiles don't get a lot of attention, but I kept the faith using Sheron's old profile, then the Lantus profile came along. While they are still effective, I decided to try your Disc profile, and it works great!
But I sure do miss Holy Priet healing! Is there any chance you can give the Holy Priest spec a go?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Just tried your Resto Druid in LFR and it looks very nice, awesome job you are doing with all the healing profiles !!!
> 
> Things I noticed, Tsulong got healed but very poorly, 1 Million healing towards him in total made me the worst Tsulong healer while I was the best healer overall on that encounter.
> 
> On the next boss the rotation locked up for me 2x so that I had to disable and enable it again and it happened a few times to me that my chat got spammed by the shamansymlink message and then not one of the Shamans in the raid got actually chosen but a Warrior and a Feral Druid.





> So I just tried the druid profile again, thought maybe it was just me. I stood infront of him and had him targeted.
> He only gets healed by wild growth, so I'm assuming he doesn't get targeted for heals
> 
> Tested in LFR btw





> Ill post up some numbers later, just did Dread Approach with it and its workign great.
> 
> The only issue I have is that Swiftmend still doesnt seem to be popping much. I have tried setting SwiftMendLimit to 1 or 0 to make it trigger more and it doesnt
> 
> it seems to cast Swiftmend on me but not on other raid members - EDIT yep definitely only casting on player and not any raid members but if i manually click on their unit frame it will cast it which seems odd ?





> Tested the Resto Druid profile in Terrace LFR and noticed the following:
> 
> Doesnt heal Tsulong "enough" compared to the other healers in raid and would sometimes seem to be stuck trying to spam something on that NPC. I dont have pqinterface so I cant tell what but will try it again once I have that addon.
> 
> The auto symbiosis is broken. Was trying to spam it on a Shaman but without success. Also one time it put Symbiosis on a Warlock as it flagged that character as a Shaman.
> 
> Thanks for the great profile and keep up the great work!
> 808


Plz download new update from SVN. Because my main druid spec is Guardian/DPS so i dont have enough time and gear to test with TES, especialy Tsulong. All my healer profiles dont need to target Tsulong for healing, just need to stand in front of him, thats enough! 

PS: SwiftmendLimit requires minimum value is 2, so plz dont down it for prevent lag issue and properly working! Maybe i will re-tweak this ability more when i have more time. Thanks for all your helpful feedbacks!




> -Fix Symbiosis. (Resto druid)
> -Fix Tsulong healing. (Resto druid)

----------


## Vachiusa

> I have run a Holy Priest since Vanilla, and it's my favourite toon. However, Holy Priest profiles don't get a lot of attention, but I kept the faith using Sheron's old profile, then the Lantus profile came along. While they are still effective, I decided to try your Disc profile, and it works great!
> But I sure do miss Holy Priet healing! Is there any chance you can give the Holy Priest spec a go?


Yeah, maybe give it a try after i finished my holy pally profile.

----------


## predator1981

There's only one word to describe the Shaman profile.......WOW

This thing is awesome, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## lostwalker

Hi, just wanted to ask if they is a way that i can remove Penance from the dps rotation on disc priests.

----------


## Mavmins

Hey Vachiusa, I had a suggestion for the resto druid and swiftmend. The way swiftmend is meant to be used is as its coded an AoE type heal or as an emergency but at the moment it never triggers on a low hp person. Could you add a swiftmend variant spell ?

So atm it has SwiftMend and SwiftMendLimit for the AoE variant, could you also add SwiftMendSingle a so you can set a value in NovaFrame so if a player has a HoT on them and is below SwiftMendSingle value then it casts on them and doesnt use SwiftMendLimit ? From my limited understanding this would just be like any other single target heal in the profile ?

I think that would maximise swiftmend usefulness.

I had a go at this and added 

{	Var1 = 85,	Text = "VSwiftmendSingle", Var2 = 1 },

to the NovaValue check section of the -Init- ability

and made a new ability called Swiftmendsingle 



> --SwiftmendSingle
> if GetSpellCooldown(18562) == 0 
> and Nova_VSwiftmendSingleCheck then
> GetDistance()
> 
> if ( UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 774)
> or UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936) ) then
> if members[1].HP <= Nova_VSwiftmendSingle then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(18562), members[1].Unit)
> ...

----------


## fish221171

Mistweaver is my main spec, going to be testing this out over the week. Will give feedback.

----------


## SpyroPT

Any progress on your paladin ?  :Smile:

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Your Restoration Shaman profile barely uses Unleash Elements.. It should use it more often. Other than that, the profile kicks ass  :Smile:  Was 2nd on healing done with only 460 ilvl in LFR.

----------


## fish221171

Got to say you have made some quality profiles here with all sorts of cool stuff. This has made my life as a Mistweaver a breeze :-) You even have boss mechanics, brilliant man. +rep for you.

----------


## chipeat

Vachi,

Thanks much for your awesome profiles. 

I'm currently using the resto shammy profile and have noticed that in v1.7.4 it casts Healing Stream Totem out of combat then recalls it 3 seconds after cast. Anyone else noticing that?

-C

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated all healer Profiles*
> -Fix bugs (recommended)
> -Re-tweak resto druid.


Sorry, busy in RL so dont have more time to support forum right now.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Vachi,
> 
> Thanks much for your awesome profiles. 
> 
> I'm currently using the resto shammy profile and have noticed that in v1.7.4 it casts Healing Stream Totem out of combat then recalls it 3 seconds after cast. Anyone else noticing that?
> 
> -C


As a temporary fix you can go into the healing tide totem in ability editor and add "if UnitAffectingCombat("player")" and follow with either "and" or "then" depending on syntax.

----------


## magenpriest

> As a temporary fix you can go into the healing tide totem in ability editor and add "if UnitAffectingCombat("player")" and follow with either "and" or "then" depending on syntax.


He already fixed this problem in latest version  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksonfire

> He already fixed this problem in latest version


Wasn't sure what version he was on

----------


## fish221171

Vachiusa,

Can you check Renewing Mist this needs to be casted everytime when it's off cooldown but I have set it to 100 and still doesn't seem to do it all the time.

Many Thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

Vachiusa, we started progressing Heroic Gara'jal today and I noticed it seems like the profile stops healing while inside spirit realm for some reason.

----------


## abwesend890

could it be that he doesn't uses the clearcast procc in the druid rotation?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hi, just wanted to ask if they is a way that i can remove Penance from the dps rotation on disc priests.


IMO, Penance becomes smart aoe healing (atonement). But if you dont want to use it, just remove PenanceDmg out of my rotation.



> Hey Vachiusa, I had a suggestion for the resto druid and swiftmend. The way swiftmend is meant to be used is as its coded an AoE type heal or as an emergency but at the moment it never triggers on a low hp person. Could you add a swiftmend variant spell ?
> 
> So atm it has SwiftMend and SwiftMendLimit for the AoE variant, could you also add SwiftMendSingle a so you can set a value in NovaFrame so if a player has a HoT on them and is below SwiftMendSingle value then it casts on them and doesnt use SwiftMendLimit ? From my limited understanding this would just be like any other single target heal in the profile ?
> 
> I think that would maximise swiftmend usefulness.
> 
> I had a go at this and added 
> 
> {	Var1 = 85,	Text = "VSwiftmendSingle", Var2 = 1 },
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion but SM single heal is not good idea. Will try to improve logic more.




> Any progress on your paladin ?


Maybe this weekend.




> Vachi,
> 
> Thanks much for your awesome profiles. 
> 
> I'm currently using the resto shammy profile and have noticed that in v1.7.4 it casts Healing Stream Totem out of combat then recalls it 3 seconds after cast. Anyone else noticing that?
> 
> -C


Please download last version from SVN.




> Your Restoration Shaman profile barely uses *Unleash Elements*.. It should use it more often. Other than that, the profile kicks ass  Was 2nd on healing done with only 460 ilvl in LFR.


Sorry, IMO, UE only best use with HR. So more HR = more UE.



> Vachiusa,
> 
> Can you check *Renewing Mist* this needs to be casted everytime when it's off cooldown but I have set it to 100 and still doesn't seem to do it all the time.
> 
> Many Thanks


"Each time Renewing Mist heals, it also travels to the closest nearby injured party or raid member within *20 yards, up to 2 times*.". So it depends on your raid member position.




> could it be that he doesn't uses the clearcast procc in the druid rotation?


Please type /nova then change "VOmenHealingTouch" or "VOmenRegrowth" to higher value to use it more often.




> Vachiusa, we started progressing Heroic Gara'jal today and I noticed it seems like the profile stops healing while inside spirit realm for some reason.


Will try to fix and release new update (also with some new logic for Swiftmend) after server backup.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Healing Rain is not working in your shaman profile. I press Right Alt and nothing happens (holding it and just pressing it). It has not been working for a while now but I just thought I was doing something wrong and forgot about it. It's not a big problem, i just stop the rotation, ue, healing rain and turn it on again. 

Also for your auto ress feature, could you add a check to see if only one person is dead. Sometimes only one person dies and it looks strange to cast mass ress instead of normal ress. Again, no rush, its not a big problem at all.

----------


## Opacho

@FrostDKsFTW I had problems with Right Alt on WW Soapbox profile, so I tested a bit and arrived to a conclusion: Right Alt works with english eeuu keyboard language, but in my case (spanish) not ^^

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Healing Rain is not working in your shaman profile. I press Right Alt and nothing happens (holding it and just pressing it). It has not been working for a while now but I just thought I was doing something wrong and forgot about it. It's not a big problem, i just stop the rotation, ue, healing rain and turn it on again. 
> 
> Also for your auto ress feature, could you add a check to see if only one person is dead. Sometimes only one person dies and it looks strange to cast mass ress instead of normal ress. Again, no rush, its not a big problem at all.


Hey frost. Try using the nova frame and changing the cd button. If it still doesn't work it might be a localization issue. I had a similar problem with my chainheal button(on my shammy profile). When I get home for lunch I will edit this to add the change I implemented as a temporary solution.

Edit: Tested vachis and is working as intended. I also changed buttons through nova frame and no issues. Have you updated pqr lately?

----------


## Mavmins

I added my own SwiftMend single heal function and set it to a low HP limit in options and it works great, so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree about its useage but personally I think yes for AoE primarily but Swiftmend is also a single target emergency which is quite mana efficient as a secondary function.

Profile is awesome by the way, im slowly going through it to try and learn how to make some myself one day. So many nice little touches I hadn't thought of or wouldn't know where to start. Thanks again.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> I added my own SwiftMend single heal function and set it to a low HP limit in options and it works great, so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree about its useage but personally I think yes for AoE primarily but Swiftmend is also a single target emergency which is quite mana efficient as a secondary function.
> 
> Profile is awesome by the way, im slowly going through it to try and learn how to make some myself one day. So many nice little touches I hadn't thought of or wouldn't know where to start. Thanks again.


Honestly depends on your stat focus. A mastery/haste(hardcap) druid will want to swiftmend anytime its off cd, whereas a haste(hardcap)/crit druid would prefer using the hots and only using this for aoe healing.

----------


## abwesend890

I just added this few lines on my own for a Regrowth Clearcast:



```
if members[1].HP < 85 
and UnitBuffID("player",16870)
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

with Spell ID 8963 and as Target Custom.

----------


## Vachiusa

> I added my own SwiftMend single heal function and set it to a low HP limit in options and it works great, so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree about its useage but personally I think yes for AoE primarily but Swiftmend is also a single target emergency which is quite mana efficient as a secondary function.
> 
> Profile is awesome by the way, im slowly going through it to try and learn how to make some myself one day. So many nice little touches I hadn't thought of or wouldn't know where to start. Thanks again.


Plz try new version from SVN and feecback me, thanks!



> I just added this few lines on my own for a Regrowth Clearcast:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if members[1].HP < 85 
> and UnitBuffID("player",16870)
> and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
> then
> ...


It already have this function in rotation, plz check again in Nova frame.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated Resto Druid to version 1.4*
> -New logic for Reju + Swiftmend
> -Fix Garaj bug
> -Add new filter for Mass Res.
> -Re-tweak some values and fix bugs.


Not test new fix for Garaj Spirit Wolrd bug, any feedbacks will welcome!

----------


## abwesend890

Ahh, I found it, thank you, I'm just dumb :P

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Holy Priest*
> 
> This profile based on 482 ilvl, heroic dungeon, LFR and normal MSV. 
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Reforge: Spirit > Haste > Crit > Mastery
> 
> Main information:
> 
> -*Set your focus target to the main tank*.
> ...


Last profile is Holy Pally. Maybe release this weekend!

----------


## Mavmins

Can you explain the new Reju+Swiftmend logic ? i don't wanna update if its similar, got it working just how i want it.

Thanks

----------


## js1974

Might I suggest on your Shaman profile that you add _Totemic projection_ as a nova frame bind option? The code is pretty simple and I use it myself hard coded as a new ability but think overall the profile would be stronger if it had it.



```

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not UnitChannelInfo("player")and UnitAffectingCombat("player") and IsSpellKnown(108287) and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108287)) < 2 then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108287))) if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end   return trueend 


```

That is the code I add manually to the profile that is pretty helpful.

----------


## Mavmins

Something i cant put my finger doesnt seem right compared to the NOVA profile this is based on. Wild Growth hardly ever seems to cast and i have no idea why, ive got limit set to 3 as default and it casts anything but WG. Im gonna have a poke around and see what it might be

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Something i cant put my finger doesnt seem right compared to the NOVA profile this is based on. Wild Growth hardly ever seems to cast and i have no idea why, ive got limit set to 3 as default and it casts anything but WG. Im gonna have a poke around and see what it might be


Wild growth really is a semi-emergency aoe spell imo. I assume that vachi agrees. Wild growth is fairly mana intensive at 22.9% base mana. The only spells in that range are regrowth and natures touch both of which are slightly more costly. Point being that with swiftmend = 12 yards unless every body is just running around all willy nilly, (like spirit kings) Wild growth really isn't the best option. Only other modifier that would make wildgrowth more viable would be during tree of life when you just absolutely had to heal everyone back from less than half health. I know this is a strange line of thinking but wildgrowth isn't the bread and butter for resto druids anymore(in 5.2 shrooms will make up for the mana cost of wildgrowth)

Of course that is my opinion, and I'm sure vachi has an even better explanation  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ashdale

Hello Vachiusa, trying to check out your new beta profile for Holy Paladins, but the files don't seem to exist on your SVN, I see the link in the profile, but nothing seems to be there, is that because they are still in beta and will be posted later after you do some lfr or other raid testing with it? Thanks can't wait to give it a try.

----------


## Vogel81

same issue. No Pally on the SVN

----------


## Mavmins

> Wild growth really is a semi-emergency aoe spell imo. I assume that vachi agrees. Wild growth is fairly mana intensive at 22.9% base mana. The only spells in that range are regrowth and natures touch both of which are slightly more costly. Point being that with swiftmend = 12 yards unless every body is just running around all willy nilly, (like spirit kings) Wild growth really isn't the best option. Only other modifier that would make wildgrowth more viable would be during tree of life when you just absolutely had to heal everyone back from less than half health. I know this is a strange line of thinking but wildgrowth isn't the bread and butter for resto druids anymore(in 5.2 shrooms will make up for the mana cost of wildgrowth)
> 
> Of course that is my opinion, and I'm sure vachi has an even better explanation


I wouldn't argue with your descrption of how its intended to be used, but when I move it to top priority in the rotation, set WildGrowthLimit to 3 and WildGrowth to 88 i expect it to go off when 3 people are together under 88% HP and thats not happening. I don't think I explained my issue that well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Vachiusa Holy Paladin*
> 
> This profile based on 440 ilvl (beta - just ding 90) heroic dungeon. 
> Talent and glyph: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#l!T]|nprVck
> Reforge: Spirit > Mastery > Haste = Crit
> 
> Main information:
> 
> -Set your focus target to the main tank. (optional)
> ...


All of my healer profiles are a little contribution for community. Thank you!

I will try to maintenance and update all profiles through SVN as far as i still play wow. 

Regards,
Vachiusa

----------


## fish221171

Vachiusa,

The way you have coded Chi Burst is god like, works so well. I love you for making Mistweaver CC. I am a 25 man raider and this works so damn well I top meters all the time lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

Congrats to contributor-status, Vachiusa!

----------


## Ronnotter

Profil monster number one!

----------


## wwndrk

the holy pally profile works great for a new profile! got a suggestion: keep sacred shield up on focus target.

otherwise great stuff, as always  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksonfire

> the holy pally profile works great for a new profile! got a suggestion: keep sacred shield up on focus target.
> 
> otherwise great stuff, as always


Agreed we need more sacred shield, but if no focus it should also be cast on threat assessment or assignable for those of us that like to focus the boss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vachiusa

> Agreed we need more sacred shield, but if no focus it should also be cast on threat assessment or assignable for those of us that like to focus the boss


Sorry, only support Eternal Flame atm.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Might I suggest on your Shaman profile that you add _Totemic projection_ as a nova frame bind option? The code is pretty simple and I use it myself hard coded as a new ability but think overall the profile would be stronger if it had it.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player")
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 
and IsSpellKnown(108287) 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108287)) < 2 
then
 CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108287)))
 if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
 return true
end 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, will add this talent with next release.



> Vachiusa,
> 
> The way you have coded Chi Burst is god like, works so well. I love you for making Mistweaver CC. I am a 25 man raider and this works so damn well I top meters all the time lol





> Congrats to contributor-status, Vachiusa!


Thanks so much!




> I wouldn't argue with your descrption of how its intended to be used, but when I move it to top priority in the rotation, set WildGrowthLimit to 3 and WildGrowth to 88 i expect it to go off when 3 people are together under 88% HP and thats not happening. I don't think I explained my issue that well


What version of profile are you running?

----------


## SpyroPT

Would you consider adding spamming Eternal Flame on 1 hp ?

----------


## paveley

> Sorry, only support Eternal Flame atm.


Well my friend, it actually does uses sacred sheild on the guy with agro, And if i look in the abilitys window i find Sacred sheild coded but not Eternal flame =D

----------


## Vachiusa

> Would you consider adding spamming Eternal Flame on 1 hp ?


Could you plz give me a example or more details?




> Well my friend, it actually does uses sacred sheild on the guy with agro, And if i look in the abilitys window i find Sacred sheild coded but not Eternal flame =D


You can take a look at this change logs https://code.google.com/p/vachiusa/source/list

Eternal flame is in "WorldofGlory" ability code.

----------


## svs

Vachiusa, could you please include download links into your profiles? Pressing Download Update inside PQR is much easier then downloading two files in web browser  :Big Grin:

----------


## travis2861

These profiles are nothing but superb and you deserve every bit of rep you gain because of these, have been doing some heavy testing on the druid profile right now and so far these are the only issue I have found with it.
With the druid profile when it detects the need to auto tree of life, it will spam the form and go in and out of it a few times before it does anything as well as the cleanse is a little wonky at times when deciding if it wants to do anything or not.

Please please please keep up this amazing work looking forward to were these will end in the future!

----------


## SpyroPT

> Could you plz give me a example or more details?
> 
> 
> You can take a look at this change logs https://code.google.com/p/vachiusa/source/list
> 
> Eternal flame is in "WorldofGlory" ability code.


Sure i'll help you. So one the healing techniques for holy paladin on 5.1 is simple, as you get the 4 tier bonus piece set, you will get to use holy shock every 4 seconds. Which means you could spam eternal flame everytime you use holy shock on everyone you can and then you beacon of light the people with the lowest HP making them receive some good health. This means low mana consumption and some good healing also. I'd love to see this implemented.

----------


## Vachiusa

> These profiles are nothing but superb and you deserve every bit of rep you gain because of these, have been doing some heavy testing on the druid profile right now and so far these are the only issue I have found with it.
> With the druid profile when it detects the need to auto tree of life, it will spam the form and go in and out of it a few times before it does anything as well as the cleanse is a little wonky at times when deciding if it wants to do anything or not.
> 
> Please please please keep up this amazing work looking forward to were these will end in the future!


Thanks, i will take a look at ToL.




> Sure i'll help you. So one the healing techniques for holy paladin on 5.1 is simple, as you get the 4 tier bonus piece set, you will get to use holy shock every 4 seconds. Which means you could spam eternal flame everytime you use holy shock on everyone you can and then you beacon of light the people with the lowest HP making them receive some good health. This means low mana consumption and some good healing also. I'd love to see this implemented.


I dont think spam Beacon is a good choice because you waste too much GCD for this. If you wanna more use often for EF, just type /nova and change VWorldOfGlory to higher value.

----------


## SpyroPT

> Thanks, i will take a look at ToL.
> 
> 
> I dont think spam Beacon is a good choice because you waste too much GCD for this. If you wanna more use often for EF, just type /nova and change VWorldOfGlory to higher value.


This is only effective as long as you have Beacon of Light glyph, which removes its GCD.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Update Holy Paladin to new version 1.2 (recommended)*
> -Fix and tweak Beacon Of Light.
> -Support Beacon Of Light glyph.
> -Fix and tweak Sacred Shield.
> -Add mouse-over bres from Druid Symbiosis.
> -Fix stop casting typo bug.
> -Fix Divine Plea spam bug
> -Fix other bugs.


Happy raiding!

----------


## paveley

> Could you plz give me a example or more details?
> 
> 
> You can take a look at this change logs https://code.google.com/p/vachiusa/source/list
> 
> Eternal flame is in "WorldofGlory" ability code.


Aha i see, thanks for awesome profiles, +rep you all i could.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Vachi, does your hpallyprofile support holy prism? I prefer that talent to lights hammer, and you can cast it as both good aoe heal and dmg quite often ^^

----------


## SpyroPT

> Happy raiding!


May I know if you added the eternal flame spam option?  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

> Vachi, does your hpallyprofile support holy prism? I prefer that talent to lights hammer, and you can cast it as both good aoe heal and dmg quite often ^^


Yes, maybe will add in next release.




> May I know if you added the eternal flame spam option?


Just type /nova and change VWordOfGlory from 60 to 80 or 90 (HP percent) then it will spam like you want. 

BTW, thanks for your Beacon glyph suggestion. Cheers!

----------


## SpyroPT

> Yes, maybe will add in next release.
> 
> 
> Just type /nova and change VWordOfGlory from 60 to 80 or 90 (HP percent) then it will spam like you want. 
> 
> BTW, thanks for your Beacon glyph suggestion. Cheers!


Okay, will test soon enough!

----------


## imdasandman

> Yes, maybe will add in next release.
> 
> 
> Just type /nova and change VWordOfGlory from 60 to 80 or 90 (HP percent) then it will spam like you want. 
> 
> BTW, thanks for your Beacon glyph suggestion. Cheers!


I was using your hpally profile last night. All I got to say great job. With an ilvl of 461 in lfr, my pally had a sustained 40k hps and never had mana issues. Happy to see the beacon glyph change, will make things better overall.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Vachiusa

> I was using your hpally profile last night. All I got to say great job. With an ilvl of 461 in lfr, my pally had a sustained 40k hps and never had mana issues. Happy to see the beacon glyph change, will make things better overall.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Update Holy Paladin to new version*
> -Add new talent Holy Prism (auto or use mod key)
> -Support update function from PQR
> -Tweak some default setting values
> -Support Glyph of Divinity
> -Fix bugs.


Recommended glyph of Beacon and Holy Prism talent for best healing output. Enjoys!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for adding that, must spread around rep before I can give you again ^^

----------


## ashdale

Great profile, will be doing some raid testing with it next week, have been playing around in some 5 mans and challenge modes with it currently, and had a couple of suggestions/items to mention.

In your new beaconoflight function, I do like the new beacon swapping that you implemented, but I would add something along the lines of _"and CanHeal2(members[1].Unit) then"_ to the bottom of the swap beacon check, this will run your build in checks for them being in red mist, amber shaped, and all those other conditions that prevent you from casting on them and will prevent it from going into a loop trying to cast beacon over and over and your toon looks like they are having a seizure <grin>.

I noticed you havnt coded in a Hand of Protection yet, would love to see this coded in using a _not UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) == "TANK"_  and a buff check for forbearance on the target before the cast, also as a note this is one spell that actually use the PQR to cast it, instead of doing the cast from within the script itself, and use PQRs built in recast delay to give a bit of time between casts, as I ran into a problem that it would always cast it twice(talented for double casts) even with the forbearance check in there as PQR would be so fast to get both casts off before the client would register that the debuff was on the target and the small recast delay solved that for me.

I also actually commented out the line you had in the Pause script for pausing the script when I had the Divine Plea buff active, I don't have it glyphed so the buff stays for 9 seconds and I get 50% reduced healing, not the best but still like the option of healing even at -50% then it stopping all together for 9 seconds. This is maybe just a personal thing or maybe something to add to the "checkbox" config section.

again, thanks for the great script and keep up the good work!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Thanks for adding that, must spread around rep before I can give you again ^^


Thanks for your Holy Prism suggestion!  :Smile: 



> Great profile, will be doing some raid testing with it next week, have been playing around in some 5 mans and challenge modes with it currently, and had a couple of suggestions/items to mention.
> 
> In your new beaconoflight function, I do like the new beacon swapping that you implemented, but I would add something along the lines of _"and CanHeal2(members[1].Unit) then"_ to the bottom of the swap beacon check, this will run your build in checks for them being in red mist, amber shaped, and all those other conditions that prevent you from casting on them and will prevent it from going into a loop trying to cast beacon over and over and your toon looks like they are having a seizure <grin>.


Already fixed 1 hour ago. Thanks for feedback!



> I noticed you havnt coded in a Hand of Protection yet, would love to see this coded in using a _not UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) == "TANK"_  and a buff check for forbearance on the target before the cast, also as a note this is one spell that actually use the PQR to cast it, instead of doing the cast from within the script itself, and use PQRs built in recast delay to give a bit of time between casts, as I ran into a problem that it would always cast it twice(talented for double casts) even with the forbearance check in there as PQR would be so fast to get both casts off before the client would register that the debuff was on the target and the small recast delay solved that for me.


Maybe support Hand of Prot in next release. 



> I also actually commented out the line you had in the Pause script for pausing the script when I had the Divine Plea buff active, I don't have it glyphed so the buff stays for 9 seconds and I get 50% reduced healing, not the best but still like the option of healing even at -50% then it stopping all together for 9 seconds. This is maybe just a personal thing or maybe something to add to the "checkbox" config section.


Sorry, but only support with glyph of Divine Plea. What glyphs are you using?

----------


## Opacho

@Vachi been testing your profile. Impressive so far, but with latest revision it wont cast WoG/EF

----------


## Vachiusa

> @Vachi been testing your profile. Impressive so far, but with latest revision it wont cast WoG/EF


Thanks for report. Plz update latest version from SVN or through PQR update function.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Update Holy Paladin to new version*
> -Add Hand Of Protection spell.
> -Disable debug msgs.
> -Fix bugs


Thanks for all of your feedbacks! Enjoys!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for releasing Vachi, Im currently using Tuanha's paid Paladinprofile for HB but I will try yours out in LFR when I get the time.

----------


## paveley

The holy pala profile is great althou i get random pauses in the rotation, i haven't figured out what's causing it yet and i can't realy post a log =P. The rotation like stops for 3-4 sec doing nothing when ppl clearly needs a heal, and when it starts to heal again it pops every cd just cuz ppl were so low on hp. It's almost as it is lagging in a way. I tried disabling the event thing and smart aoe with no luck. Didn't see anyone else having this issue so it might just be me =/.

----------


## Opacho

@paveley I think it's when casts divine plea, it pauses the rotation for 5 secs (if you have or not the glyph). What I did was delete the line of Divine Plea on the Pause ability ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

It should divine plea only when raidmembers are above 90% health or more IMO, that way its no problem.

----------


## Kaylo

Reporting back with some numbers for your Resto shaman version 1.7.5 profile.
Raid was done in LFR ToES.
ilvl 490, 9k spirit and 29.1k healing. Glyph of Riptide and Glyph of healing wave.
There was another resto shaman in the raid so there will be 2 blue lines but I was the shaman with the most healing done in all the fights and I was the shaman with least overhealing done so that should make it easier to see what your profile accomplished.

Protectors:

All healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/dm1vbbndf/P...ealing_175.jpg
My healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/sgqgphwyb/P...ealing_175.jpg
(Forgot to take a screen of overhealing)


Tsulong:

All healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/3tulrxn2r/T...ealing_175.jpg
My healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/bwss397o3/T...ealing_175.jpg
Overhealing
http://s11.postimage.org/r6snag36b/t...ealing_175.jpg
Lei Shi:

All healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/laypn1nv7/L...ealing_175.jpg
My healing done
http://s11.postimage.org/9un8rw3df/L...ealing_175.jpg
Overhealing
http://s11.postimage.org/6qckv3mkz/L...ealing_175.jpg

Thanks again for a great and improved profile.
If you want other numbers or something just shout and i'll try and provide. Dont really know what to write except these meters. I didnt have any problems through out the raid. It went spastic and couldnt cast at start on each Day phase on tsulong but I cast a spell manually and then he took over again doing everything incl tsulong like he is supposed to.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Reporting back with some numbers for your Resto shaman version 1.7.5 profile.
> Raid was done in LFR ToES.


Very helpful feedback, thank you so much!  :Smile:  
How about mana efficiency? Resto Shaman will also update to new version with some tweaks and fix bugs soon.

@everyone: just a quote from nilrem2004 below. Hope everyone could help us like *Kaylo*



> But when I asked for help, when I asked for USERS of the profile to give me logs, to give me data, to say how the profile is working for them in order to improve my FREE profile and SAVE THE TIME NEEDED, I got shit. But there were TONS of downloads each day since it WAS the best affliction WORKING profile.
> So in order to test more and make it better I had to invest LOADS of MY TIME. I can count on the fingers of my right hand how many people helped me. Those who helped know who they are.
> So it was the COMMUNITY you so highly speak about that actually made me SPEND LOADS OF MY TIME TO IMPROVE PROFILE instead of SAVING MY TIME and by that keeping profile FREE.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Update Resto Druid (recommended update)*
> -Tweak, fix bug Events
> -Tweak, fix bug Mouseover
> -Minimum error msg spam
> -Fix Tsulong healing
> -Fix stop casting bugs.
> -And fix other bugs
> -Add update function through PQR


Recommended update for Resto Druid. Enjoys!

----------


## Kaylo

My personal view on mana efficiency for resto shaman 1.7.5 profile.

I think it's great overall. I'm going to give 2 different examples. A bad situation and a good situation.

LFR ToES Tsulong.
Since its LFR some people camp in the light and some never walks into it and half the raid gets hit by Nightmare constantly which means constant high dmg on half the raid entire P1 so I do go oom all the time but your profile doesnt do unnessecary heals and generates mana back at low mana so we still manage. I go oom cause there's way to much dmg and depends on the healer if they actually heal or not. Its LFR so just luck if they push it. So i do go oom but I cant complain about it because i would go oom faster if I played it manually in those situations.

LFR Lei Shi
I always have a big mana pool throughout the fight. I end up on top of healing but people are topped off and feels like i do more dmg than healing. But all that healing would only be overheals.

I hope i made some sense to it. A side note is that i raid with a different specc with my shaman so I cant give any numbers in actual HoF or ToES heroics since its already cleared in another specc. The resto pieces I have is leftovers when noone else wants them. So thats why i only link numbers from LFR. Normal and heroic raids would be more relevant but i cant do it with my shaman already cleared.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey thought I'd just drop by and let ya in on some 5.2 changes I'm thinking will be good for the shaman.




> Ancestral Guidance now copies 60% (was 40%) of the amount healed.
> Conductivity no longer requires that the target be within the area of effect of Healing Rain.
> Conductivity now shares 30% (was 20%) of the healing received from Healing Wave, Greater Healing Wave, or Healing Surge.
> Chain Lightning will now deal the same damage to subsequent targets as it does to the first.



Will be tying in the lightning bolt force spam with healing rain button for Conductivity healing, AKA hold left alt down for healing rain and lightning bolt spam on target. other wise release during HR cast for normal healing. Might also throw in Chain Lightning in here. If more than 2 mobs you could get some nice return for heals here.

Ancestral guidance support. I assume that ancestral guidance will be the choice of cd if conductivity isn't taken.

----------


## Vachiusa

> My personal view on mana efficiency for resto shaman 1.7.5 profile.
> 
> I think it's great overall. I'm going to give 2 different examples. A bad situation and a good situation.
> 
> LFR ToES Tsulong.
> Since its LFR some people camp in the light and some never walks into it and half the raid gets hit by Nightmare constantly which means constant high dmg on half the raid entire P1 so I do go oom all the time but your profile doesnt do unnessecary heals and generates mana back at low mana so we still manage. I go oom cause there's way to much dmg and depends on the healer if they actually heal or not. Its LFR so just luck if they push it. So i do go oom but I cant complain about it because i would go oom faster if I played it manually in those situations.
> 
> LFR Lei Shi
> I always have a big mana pool throughout the fight. I end up on top of healing but people are topped off and feels like i do more dmg than healing. But all that healing would only be overheals.
> ...


Nice feedback detail, will +rep you when i spread enough!




> Hey thought I'd just drop by and let ya in on some 5.2 changes I'm thinking will be good for the shaman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be tying in the lightning bolt force spam with healing rain button for Conductivity healing, AKA hold left alt down for healing rain and lightning bolt spam on target. other wise release during HR cast for normal healing. Might also throw in Chain Lightning in here. If more than 2 mobs you could get some nice return for heals here.
> 
> Ancestral guidance support. I assume that ancestral guidance will be the choice of cd if conductivity isn't taken.


Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Vachiusa

> -Fix Tsulong healing bug (recommended Holy Paladin update)


This Pally profile is also change status to stable version.

----------


## froggystyle

Loving the MW PROFILE )

----------


## TreeEskimo

Hi! Sorry if this has been explained before, but how do you change when the profiles gonna pop Iron Bark/NV/Incarnation/tranq? I feel like it rarely ever uses them, and when it does, the tank is almost already dead by then. Everything else works fine though (actually havent even seen it use NV at all yet, no matter the condition(?)).

By the way, right alt = alt gr right? It seems like the modifier for my tranq doesnt work (right alt), if I use right shift for NV and hold it in, it will also pop tranquility? Thats the part that doesnt make any sense to me lol.

For 5 man heroics, should you just use the party profile or are you OK with the 10/25 raid profile? And also, is it necessary to click on the different low health targets, or does it automatically do that for you? Because sometimes it seems like it would prioritize a selected target over another another non-selected target with the same amount of health/damage taken.

Couple of noob question, sorry for that.

----------


## SpyroPT

> Hi! Sorry if this has been explained before, but how do you change when the profiles gonna pop Iron Bark/NV/Incarnation/tranq? I feel like it rarely ever uses them, and when it does, the tank is almost already dead by then. Everything else works fine though (actually havent even seen it use NV at all yet, no matter the condition(?)).
> 
> By the way, right alt = alt gr right? It seems like the modifier for my tranq doesnt work (right alt), if I use right shift for NV and hold it in, it will also pop tranquility? Thats the part that doesnt make any sense to me lol.
> 
> For 5 man heroics, should you just use the party profile or are you OK with the 10/25 raid profile? And also, is it necessary to click on the different low health targets, or does it automatically do that for you? Because sometimes it seems like it would prioritize a selected target over another another non-selected target with the same amount of health/damage taken.
> 
> Couple of noob question, sorry for that.


So, i dont really use the resto druid profile he made but those cooldowns probably are coded into keys on which you can change by typing /nova and opening the cooldowns page. Right alt is alt gr yes.

You should use the master profile as it will automatically change to where you are.

----------


## Kroniq

I ran 6/6 hof normal 10 man today with your pally profile. It held its own. 
Also did elite protectors and Tsulong normal 10 man with your resto druid profile. 60k on protectors and 92k on Tsulong in 484 ilvl gear.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> I ran 6/6 hof normal 10 man today with your pally profile. It held its own. 
> Also did elite protectors and Tsulong normal 10 man with your resto druid profile. 60k on protectors and 92k on Tsulong in 484 ilvl gear.


Did you have to change anything for the Paladin profile? or left it all default

----------


## TreeEskimo

> So, i dont really use the resto druid profile he made but those cooldowns probably are coded into keys on which you can change by typing /nova and opening the cooldowns page. Right alt is alt gr yes.
> 
> You should use the master profile as it will automatically change to where you are.


Ok thanks for the answer, appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Aegeus

Just used the Holy Paladin profile in LFr and finished top for every fight without and problems, thumbs up!

----------


## ace99ro

updated to the latest holy pala from ur svn and beacon of light bouncing stopped working , actually it doesnt cast beacon of light at all

----------


## Kroniq

> Did you have to change anything for the Paladin profile? or left it all default


I change the numbers almost every fight. I find its best to tweak based on mana needs and raid dmg vs heavy tank dmg. Its something you'll need to play around with. Just giving you the numbers i use wont help much because im guessing our gear isnt identical. Luckily nova frame makes this very easy to do on the fly and even mid fight.

 is a general setup i use but i tweak it depending on what im doing.

----------


## Kroniq

whats up with the renewingmist and renewingmisttank in the paladin nova frame ... been meaning to ask if this is something else mislabeled or not used by pallys at all.

----------


## qq12345

> whats up with the renewingmist and renewingmisttank in the paladin nova frame ... been meaning to ask if this is something else mislabeled or not used by pallys at all.


sounds like either mislabled or a bug, those are mistweaver skills(as if it wasn't obvious enough:P)
In any case, not a pally skill, so possibly check to see what (if anything) is being casted when those are displayed in pqi(if you use it)

----------


## Kroniq

> sounds like either mislabled or a bug, those are mistweaver skills(as if it wasn't obvious enough:P)
> In any case, not a pally skill, so possibly check to see what (if anything) is being casted when those are displayed in pqi(if you use it)


I've never seen it cast. Guessing it was mistakenly left in there when creating the pally frame table based off the monk one.

----------


## ashdale

I was doing some testing in 5 mans using the Holy paladin profile, and noticed that it doesn't seem to use Holy Prism much anymore, I brought up the Nova frame to change the settings and made them 90% and 2 people required, and still when there were 2-3 people under 90% it never cast it, for the most part I had the tank as my focus and sometimes I had the "enemy" as my target and sometimes not, didn't seem to make a difference right off, has something changed, or so I need to reload the profile for the change to take effect for some reason? I know prior to 1.29 it was using HP quite a bit, not sure what changed.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> I was doing some testing in 5 mans using the Holy paladin profile, and noticed that it doesn't seem to use Holy Prism much anymore, I brought up the Nova frame to change the settings and made them 90% and 2 people required, and still when there were 2-3 people under 90% it never cast it, for the most part I had the tank as my focus and sometimes I had the "enemy" as my target and sometimes not, didn't seem to make a difference right off, has something changed, or so I need to reload the profile for the change to take effect for some reason? I know prior to 1.29 it was using HP quite a bit, not sure what changed.


It totally depends on the situation. Can you tell us which fight it was? Also if I am correct he has a range check to make sure there are plenty of people in range for the holy prism. Also he may have changed the logic. Think of it like swiftmend for a druid. If 4+ people are in range of the enemy and below a certain health percentage then it will use it on the enemy mob. Typically speaking I think the current logic is to ignore for the most part single friendly target casting it since A. your not a dps so why do you need to dps, and B. it really isn't enough healing single target to warrant being called a "Mana Saver". 

So in other words.... If you have a bunch of ranged, and 1 or 2 melee you won't see this ability much. If you had all melee you would probably see it fairly often. If you are only tank healing I wouldn't suggest using it except as an absolute emergency(which again is the current logic I believe.)

----------


## ashdale

Yea I know how the spell works, it was in 5 mans on the bosses did like 3 of them, switched it out so that it would go off for sure (assuming it is still using the setting from nova frame), and i made sure i was in range and others were as well, and yes you wouldn't ever use it as a single target heal (which is unfortunetly how most of the profiles like nova's and SMs used it) it either uses my target if i have one, or the target of my focus then see's if there is enough around them to be worth the cast since it will hit all friendly targets around them if an enemy is targeted. 

I do see a new version was posted so i'll go check it out and see if its been fixed or what the new version changed and do some additional testing, should have enough time tonight to go over the code if its not and see what the problem is if its not working.


UPDATE - after playing with the new 1.29.2 version, all is fixed and happy with Holy Prism once again, thanks V. your the man!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hi! Sorry if this has been explained before, but how do you change when the profiles gonna pop Iron Bark/NV/Incarnation/tranq? I feel like it rarely ever uses them, and when it does, the tank is almost already dead by then. Everything else works fine though (actually havent even seen it use NV at all yet, no matter the condition(?)).
> 
> By the way, right alt = alt gr right? It seems like the modifier for my tranq doesnt work (right alt), if I use right shift for NV and hold it in, it will also pop tranquility? Thats the part that doesnt make any sense to me lol.
> 
> For 5 man heroics, should you just use the party profile or are you OK with the 10/25 raid profile? And also, is it necessary to click on the different low health targets, or does it automatically do that for you? Because sometimes it seems like it would prioritize a selected target over another another non-selected target with the same amount of health/damage taken.
> 
> Couple of noob question, sorry for that.


Plz use Master rotation and all cds will be fine. PQR/WOW have know-bug with non-english keyboard for Right ALT.




> Loving the MW PROFILE )





> I ran 6/6 hof normal 10 man today with your pally profile. It held its own. 
> Also did elite protectors and Tsulong normal 10 man with your resto druid profile. 60k on protectors and 92k on Tsulong in 484 ilvl gear.





> Just used the Holy Paladin profile in LFr and finished top for every fight without and problems, thumbs up!





> I change the numbers almost every fight. I find its best to tweak based on mana needs and raid dmg vs heavy tank dmg. Its something you'll need to play around with. Just giving you the numbers i use wont help much because im guessing our gear isnt identical. Luckily nova frame makes this very easy to do on the fly and even mid fight.
> 
>  is a general setup i use but i tweak it depending on what im doing.


Thanks for feedbacks! (+rep)




> whats up with the renewingmist and renewingmisttank in the paladin nova frame ... been meaning to ask if this is something else mislabeled or not used by pallys at all.


Forgot to remove because it was based on Monk profile. Removed with newest update!



> Yea I know how the spell works, it was in 5 mans on the bosses did like 3 of them, switched it out so that it would go off for sure (assuming it is still using the setting from nova frame), and i made sure i was in range and others were as well, and yes you wouldn't ever use it as a single target heal (which is unfortunetly how most of the profiles like nova's and SMs used it) it either uses my target if i have one, or the target of my focus then see's if there is enough around them to be worth the cast since it will hit all friendly targets around them if an enemy is targeted. 
> 
> I do see a new version was posted so i'll go check it out and see if its been fixed or what the new version changed and do some additional testing, should have enough time tonight to go over the code if its not and see what the problem is if its not working.
> 
> 
> UPDATE - after playing with the new 1.29.2 version, all is fixed and happy with Holy Prism once again, thanks V. your the man!


Sorry but dont change anything since the first code of Holy Prism. Maybe just your feeling.

Many thanks to Aleksonfire, your helps in my thread are right and helpful.

----------


## billybuffalo

Are you working on updates to your profiles for 5.2? I love all of your profiles btw, they are all I use! The disc priest and resto druid work GREAT!

----------


## imdasandman

> Are you working on updates to your profiles for 5.2? I love all of your profiles btw, they are all I use! The disc priest and resto druid work GREAT!


I am sure he is. He was on here 2 days ago. 

@ves... run your disc profile in lfr this week on my wife's main. She has an ilvl of 476. She was pumping out 60k hps with on average 30k+ hps on absorbs. Awesome profiles


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## billybuffalo

> I am sure he is. He was on here 2 days ago. 
> 
> @ves... run your disc profile in lfr this week on my wife's main. She has an ilvl of 476. She was pumping out 60k hps with on average 30k+ hps on absorbs. Awesome profiles
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yes his disc profile is pretty badass. @ 485 ilvl I am holding 70-80k w/ spikes upto 120k on high damage phases in lfr. Normal I hold nothing less than 55-60k in 10man. That with 30-35k absorbs and 22 - 27k dps. 

The resto druid is just as good. 


@ves Do ytou have a link to a description of how to correctly "modify" the values in /novaframe? I know there is some tweaking I can do but, dont wanna mess anything up. Could you explain the Vsmart and Vevents values? Why are they 0 and what happens when the number is changed?

Thanks bud!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Priest need to be updated for 5.2

----------


## expunge

> Priest need to be updated for 5.2


Which part needs to be updated? It's still pretty much the same. Was there a spell that isn't working?

----------


## billybuffalo

Can anyone explain to me how the values in /novaframe work? What are they? Health percentages? mana percentages????

----------


## Kroniq

> Can anyone explain to me how the values in /novaframe work? What are they? Health percentages? mana percentages????


Health Percentages

----------


## Kroniq

Druid profile is still performing very well. Just did 110k on Tsulong 485 ilvl with no tier bonuses. Did not notice anything broken with it since the patch dropped.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I am a huge fan of these profiles as well. For some reason I can't get the priest to activate once in combat. I'm sure things are wonky after the update, any tips on how to get my priest to act right again? I did update PQR through the updater.

----------


## Apsalaar

> I am a huge fan of these profiles as well. For some reason I can't get the priest to activate once in combat. I'm sure things are wonky after the update, any tips on how to get my priest to act right again? I did update PQR through the updater.


Try targeting an enemy, its really atonement based so it will need to dps shit :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Try targeting an enemy, its really atonement based so it will need to dps shit



Oh I know, it's beautiful, with this profile I actually beat some of our dps. Unfortunately, even when I target something it still isn't activating. I tried a couple of the other profiles for heals, they aren't activating as well. They will cast heal, out of combat, but in combat it doesn't do anything. 

Thank you so much for the super fast reply!!  :Smile:

----------


## jcole227

25x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
<in C code>
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":984: in function "UnitBuffID"
<string>:"if not UnitBuffID("player",21562) ...":3: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
unit = "player"
spellID = 6307
filter = nil
spellName = nil

is what i got when loading the profile

----------


## TreeEskimo

Everything works fine - except that whenever I manually pop Incarnation, it will automatically use tranquility aswell.
How do you safe the changes you made to the cooldowns/keybinds ingame (/nova)? Also does not use Symbiosis.

Using master profile, no settings changes (except rebound alt gr modifier to something else).

----------


## billybuffalo

I am having NO problems with disc priest profile.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I am having NO problems with disc priest profile.


Did you update PQR or did you copy any of the new/old lua files into the data folder?

----------


## booisback

> I am a huge fan of these profiles as well. For some reason I can't get the priest to activate once in combat. I'm sure things are wonky after the update, any tips on how to get my priest to act right again? I did update PQR through the updater.



yea havin the same prob seem to stall out or not want to start the rotation

----------


## Vachiusa

> --Backup all 5.1 profiles
> *--Create new Data/DataFrame Lua file to avoid error conflict with new Nova data files.
> --Add new auto follow tanks/focus target from INTERRUPT profile (use at your own risk)
> --Updated Resto Druid to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)*
> -Fix Incarnation spellid (new change with 5.2)
> -New auto focus tank logic
> -Change Rebirth/Res/MasRes priority list.
> -Fix bugs


Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.
Because new patch comes with some spellids change and new logic/rotation for every spells so old 5.1 profiles are not properly working till update.
Pally will be my next update.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Create new Data/DataFrame Lua file to avoid error conflict with new Nova data files.
> --Add new auto follow tanks/focus target from INTERRUPT profile (use at your own risk)
> --Updated Holy Pladin to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)*
> -New auto focus tank logic
> -Change RebirthSymbiosis/Res/MasRes priority list.
> -Fix bugs


Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.
Shaman will be my next update.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Create new Data/DataFrame Lua file to avoid error conflict with new Nova data files.
> --Add new auto follow tanks/focus target from INTERRUPT profile (use at your own risk)
> --Updated Resto Shaman to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)*
> -New auto focus tank logic
> -Change Res/MasRes priority list.
> -Fix bugs


Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.
Holy/Disc Priest will be my next update.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Create new Data/DataFrame Lua file to avoid error conflict with new Nova data files.
> --Add new auto follow tanks/focus target from INTERRUPT profile (use at your own risk)
> --Updated Disc Priest to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)
> --Updated Holy Priest to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)*
> -Temp removed Solace & Insanity out of rotation. Will support within next release.
> -Fix Power Word: Fortitude.
> -New auto focus tank logic
> -Change Res/MasRes priority list.
> -Fix bugs


Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.
Mist Monk will be my last next update.

----------


## booisback

nvm srry thank you for the updates

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Create new Data/DataFrame Lua file to avoid error conflict with new Nova data files.
> --Add new auto follow tanks/focus target from INTERRUPT profile (use at your own risk)
> --Updated Mist Monk to version 2.0.00 (support 5.2)*
> -Not support Muscle Memory right now, maybe next release.
> -Fix Chi Burst & BK/Serpent's Zeal with new 5.2 change.
> -New auto focus tank logic
> -Change Res/MasRes priority list.
> -Fix bugs


Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.

Keep in mind all profiles will need more tweaks to suitable/stable with new changes from 5.2. Disc Priest and Mist Monk need more tweaks about mana efficiency, Mist Monk also need support Muscle Memory (for 4% mana regen) and smart AOE dmg??! 

Happy raiding!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Please redownload new PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua and put them into Data folder.
> 
> Keep in mind all profiles will need more tweaks to suitable/stable with new changes from 5.2. Disc Priest and Mist Monk need more tweaks about mana efficiency, Mist Monk also need support Muscle Memory (for 4% mana regen) and smart AOE dmg??! 
> 
> Happy raiding!


All updated and working again within an hour or so....AMAZING WORK!! Thank you again!! I will Rep+ when I can  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Beautiful man, +rep added and will raid tonight with druidprofile ^^

----------


## jonutzzz

pala profile works but doesnt cast holy light ppl are die and hes just standing and healing when he wants and when he does it is spams all cds  :Smile:  what i wanna say hes a bit shy and it not does his work well

----------


## Weird0

tested holy paladin in 25 lfr its awesome there is only one flaw now since 5.2 it always keeps retargetting a mob (i like to have no target at all) and since that it keeps casting holy shock onto the mob instead of useing it to heal someone.

----------


## billybuffalo

@Vach, any chance you have a killer Shadow profile????

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @Vach, any chance you have a killer Shadow profile????


He's busy making awesome healing-profiles for us all, you should check out team nova's shadowprofile, mentally does great work on it!

----------


## billybuffalo

> He's busy making awesome healing-profiles for us all, you should check out team nova's shadowprofile, mentally does great work on it!


one of the things I like about these healer profiles is, they are for the most part turn it on and forget about it, and i get crazy hps. I do more dps on my own than novas shadow profile, and I am not very good at shadow.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Leave her some feedback in the team-nova thread and I think she'll be grateful if she can improve it even more, without feedback nothing will improve.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Leave her some feedback in the team-nova thread and I think she'll be grateful if she can improve it even more, without feedback nothing will improve.


Actually the shadow profile has just been updated, and it looks like it will do very well. Will test it out tonight and leave her some feedback.

----------


## ashdale

> tested holy paladin in 25 lfr its awesome there is only one flaw now since 5.2 it always keeps retargetting a mob (i like to have no target at all) and since that it keeps casting holy shock onto the mob instead of useing it to heal someone.


You can stop it from casting HS on enemy targets by unchecking the VDPS option from the nova config panel, for the auto targeting, this is controlled by a function called "auto target" from the profile, iirc it auto targets a hostile mob, IF you have a raid member ie: tank, as your focus target. I want to say that if I had no target selected and no focus set, then it wouldn't target anything, but cant be sure that is the case as I removed the auto target function from my rotation. Hope this helps.

----------


## generalsquid

please excuse my noobishnes - If I just copy the data from the SVN locationsinto my pqr folder rather than using SVN, will this work? If so, is there any structure i need to keep and will i need to delete the Nova data files, or will your profiles only reference your data files?

I ask only because id rather get it right the first time.

----------


## Kroniq

> please excuse my noobishnes - If I just copy the data from the SVN locationsinto my pqr folder rather than using SVN, will this work? If so, is there any structure i need to keep and will i need to delete the Nova data files, or will your profiles only reference your data files?
> 
> I ask only because id rather get it right the first time.


you can keep your nova data files as vachiusa uses his own data file. The data file goes in */pqr/data .... the rotation and abilities files go into */pqr/profiles/(Your Class)
You must maintain this file structure.

And yes copying the files from the svn to your pqr folder manually works just fine but you may find it harder to stay on top of updates.

----------


## generalsquid

thanks for that, Kroniq. 

Staying on top of updates isnt too much of a concern, Ive had issues before where I update via SVN and the opdate has overwritten a perfectly good profile with one that has errors and no roll back option. So these days I prefer to just do things manually and ask myself if the update adresses anything that was inherently wrong in the last profile.

----------


## Dirtyoliver

Any way u could make a Disc PVP Profile or suggest one? I rly liked yout Disc PVE one...

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Any raiders use the disc profile?

----------


## Debordes

Any particular reason why your Holy profile uses smite and Holy Fire? Also, never uses Holy Word:Serenity, for me anyway.

----------


## discobob

Been having some troubles with the holy paladin one after 5.2, its rarely if ever using holy power, no use of holy radiance/lod,etc

Not really sure what the source of the prob is.

----------


## Keith577

I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.

----------


## generalsquid

dont know why the MW profile is casting ONLY soothing. I used svn to update also

----------


## ashdale

Discobob - you can click the little nova frame icon around your mini map or use /nova to bring up the configuration, it has all the settings, you can set health thresholds for what spells to cast and for things like HR/LOD also set how many is the min number of players you want to be affected before it will cast, play with those and you can get it to cast what you want more etc...

----------


## Vachiusa

> pala profile works but doesnt cast holy light ppl are die and hes just standing and healing when he wants and when he does it is spams all cds  what i wanna say hes a bit shy and it not does his work well


More details please?!



> @Vach, any chance you have a killer Shadow profile????





> Any way u could make a Disc PVP Profile or suggest one? I rly liked yout Disc PVE one...


No plan for PVP or DPS profiles right now, sorry!



> tested holy paladin in 25 lfr its awesome there is only one flaw now since 5.2 it always keeps retargetting a mob (i like to have no target at all) and since that it keeps casting holy shock onto the mob instead of useing it to heal someone.


Will add new setting value for disable auto-target function with next release.



> Any particular reason why your Holy profile uses smite and Holy Fire?


You can disable DPS in Nova frame.



> Also, never uses Holy Word:Serenity, for me anyway.


My profile use Chakra: Sanctuary by default. If you wanna switch to single heal just manual change your Chakra to Serenity and it will auto cast Holy Word: Serenity.



> I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.


If you are using more than 1 profile from me, plz restart wow everytime you switch your class/spec.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Recommended update for Mistweaver Monk*
> -Rework Mistweaving with new logic rotation for better healing output and mana efficiency.
> -Add new Fistweaving rotation (aka DPS/Heal hybrid with ratio about 45% dps and 55% heal). Recommended Ascension for talent 45 or you will be OOM soon.
> -Add new setting value for auto-target function in Nova frame.


Happy raiding!

----------


## discobob

> Discobob - you can click the little nova frame icon around your mini map or use /nova to bring up the configuration, it has all the settings, you can set health thresholds for what spells to cast and for things like HR/LOD also set how many is the min number of players you want to be affected before it will cast, play with those and you can get it to cast what you want more etc...



i've changed all the values around, i even made it so that it would cast hr/lod at like 95% just to test if it works and it still isn't. Also not casting holy prism. Pretty much only casting divine light, with the rare flash/holy

----------


## SniperAdi

Hi Vachiusa, i am a fan of your profiles and using the monk Heal and fistweaving.

How can i have the fistweaving and mistveawing profile in pqr at once without it being mixxed up? maybe you can make a extra data filde for the fistweave.
Each profile alon in prq works perfect. mana efficientcy in fistweaving is superb.
i would loeve to be able to switch form one profile to another when in a raid.

Best regards!!

----------


## Weird0

> Will add new setting value for disable auto-target function with next release.


nice thanks in advance  :Smile: 

oh and while you are at it can you somehow add a option to disable that auto /focus ?

----------


## Vachiusa

> pala profile works but doesnt cast holy light ppl are die and hes just standing and healing when he wants and when he does it is spams all cds  what i wanna say hes a bit shy and it not does his work well





> Been having some troubles with the holy paladin one after 5.2, its rarely if ever using holy power, no use of holy radiance/lod,etc
> 
> Not really sure what the source of the prob is.





> dont know why the MW profile is casting ONLY soothing. I used svn to update also


Just reload your ui. Dont know why its happen.




> Hi Vachiusa, i am a fan of your profiles and using the monk Heal and fistweaving.
> 
> How can i have the fistweaving and mistveawing profile in pqr at once without it being mixxed up? maybe you can make a extra data filde for the fistweave.
> Each profile alon in prq works perfect. mana efficientcy in fistweaving is superb.
> i would loeve to be able to switch form one profile to another when in a raid.
> 
> Best regards!!


For now we cant mix-up two styles into 1 profile. Will lets you know when i have new other idea.




> nice thanks in advance 
> 
> oh and while you are at it can you somehow add a option to disable that auto /focus ?


Plz update new version from SVN, new setting value also disable both auto-target and auto-focus.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Any raiders use the disc profile?


I use the disc profile and am usually top heals in my group @ 485 ilvl. nothing less than 40-50k hps 27k dps and 30k absorbs, all depending on what boss.

----------


## Ninjaderp

This is a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:

Farraki-adds:
Stone Gaze - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Blazing Sunlight - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Dino-Mending - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

Gurubashi-adds:

Venom Bolt Volley - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted, not sure if it can be dispelled yet (not enough data)

Drakaki-adds: 

Deadly Plague - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Amani-adds: 

Hex of Confusion - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Fireball - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

These spells that needs to be dispelled instantly could be added to the dispell-list if there is any, will be of great help to healers on Horridon!

----------


## tonyzerwak

Not sure if this was fixed yet, but a few days before 5.2 I was using the druid raiding 25 man profile, I didn't get symbiosis on before the fight started so the roatation kept trying to cast symbiosis while in combat, and failing.

----------


## expunge

Vach, does it have the ability to use the new solace implementation or is it still just mind bender? *the disc / holy profile that is.

*edit* Nevermind, looked through the code and there it was "solaceInsanity"  :Smile: 

After using the holy profile, it doesnt really..do anything? I'm not sure. I'm used to playing disc. It has no reactive healing at all. It doesn't PoM on cd, it doesn't CoH until all hell is breaking loose. I had to basically for it. It was fine on Tsulong though. It healed him just fine but not anyone else in the raid unless I physically did it.

----------


## ganjador

Just wanted to say I love your MW monk profile. In 5.1 it had me around 102k HPS on Tsulong with almost no over-healing @ 495 ilvl (changed the value of enveloping mist for 4set). Looking forward to trying out both the mist and fist updates for 5.2 tomorrow night in ToT. I'll definitely update with any feedback. Cheers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimonoff

It should be added chi wave to MW monk.

----------


## saga3180

Any reason why the holy pally profile ever uses holy power?

----------


## generalsquid

I used the MW profile for raiding last night, and while it may be appropriate for LFR etc, it is not a great profile.. I will attempt to provide some constructive criticism. A foreword though is that I use PQR when im feeling lazy, although I am proficient in the manual operation of my mist weaver which is where this feedback comes from. I mention this as I see a lot of posters talking about being “top in LFR “ etc and Im not convinced that that is the level of quality you’re aiming for. I can top LFR with mist weaver using Jab + Tiger Palm exclusively most fights, so wanted to provide some feedback from a different perspective. 
I’ve written this in a format covering the abilities from my perspective. Some concepts I cover to first consider (this is in light to the response that you gave to someone advising that Renewing Mists [ReM] isn’t being cast on CD).



*1.*ReM should cast on CD REGARDLESS of damage being sustained. The reason for this is you want maximum ReM out in anticipation of needing to Uplift.. There should ALWAYS be +5-6 ReM bouncing around for the entire encounter. And it builds Chi.
You don’t want damage to go out to half the raid and only then start spreading ReM, because by the time you get enough ReM up to make uplift worthwhile, most of the damage has been healed. by others and you’re waiting for the next lot of damage to go out. I noticed ReM going out and falling off or consistenly sitting at 3-4 most of the time. ReM is a powerfull preventative tool.
MW raid healing is powerful, but Random at times, as such rolling ReM on CD is the best way to decrease the gap.

Given this, the logic for ReM really should be that it is cast on a player with health deficit but no ReM, then any player with no ReM regardless of Health deficit on CD.
ReM will bounce REGARDLESS to full HP players if there is no appropriate injured player, so its not like you miss anything by keeping it up. This workd because I usually have a full +6 rem on the raid before the pull. The Mana cost is factored into how it operates and keeping it on CD. You effectively regen ,most of the mana back from casting it by the time it is off CD with good gear, even in combat. If you do not keep this on CD, you gimp your potential raid healing significantly. Seriously it’s a huge drop and with 2pc bonus it will be a bigger drop to output if not cas on CD, and bigger again with 4pc (reduces CD of TFT by 10sec - so tft every 35 sec), as 12 2pc boosted boosted ReMs more often = more healing. Overhealing from this spell should not be focused on. It will over heal and you shouldn’t care, the ability is effectively free anyway. 



*2.*This brings me to Thunder Focus Tea (TFT). TFT can be used two ways. A good healer will time TFT with incoming large damage. Enough time to get TFT on a 6 ReM Roll, and enough time to bump up the roll to be +11-12 ReM big with enough time to uplift twice(2GCD – the window effectively being aimed for is about 3-4 seconds). Coding this would require each boss to have special coding, and imo unnecessary. I have found from manual play, that over the course of an encounter, using TFT on CD to keep max ReM increases your overall effective REM healing significantly while not reducing your max Uplift opportunity that much (delta of less than 5% overall healing in most cases)

Therefore TFT logic to meet the second easier standard I mentioned should be cast TFT when chi >=3 and ReM>=6 and then uplift straight away to activate regardless of uplift healing targets or not. This keeps Max ReM up, and allows you to continue to build chi in anticipation of decent size uplifts. TFT Surging mist is nigh on useless outside of Tsulong. Whoever get so low that warrants them needing a TFT infused Surging Mist is about to get bombed by all the healers in the raid (if they don’t, then that’s on the healers collectively being bad)



*3.*Uplift use looks good. I like the way that there are 2 conditionals that can be changed – The deficit and the number of targets ReM is on that will be affected by uplift. One thing im a little unclear on though is whether the deficit is a collective deficit across the target number or each target must have a deficit of the assigned value – understanding this would be helpful.



*4.*Building Chi. This just used to be as easy as jabbing and Expel Harm etc. Given the stupid nature of the mana return mechanic introduced to prevent Jab Jab Uplift spam, building chi is now more nuanced. With the soothing mist changes, the most efficient way of building Chi currently is soothing mist (SM), expel harm (EH) on CD and Spinning Crane Kick (SCK) where it will do effective healing. This means that realistically SM should be considered to heal players with as little as 1HP health deficit (even no deficit) up to 3-4 chi to allow a ReM/EH cast to make up another chi and ready one’s self for uplift opportunity. Of course having a pool of Chi is also helpful if a Tank or player takes a big hit that warrants an instant SM and Enveloping mist (EM).



*5.*Expel Harm (EH) – regardless of what anyone says – EH should be used as a Chi Builder on CD not as an “oh Shit” button. I don’t care what the maths says – operationally the raid has heaps of “oh Shit” buttons to utilise on you should they need to, just like we do for them. Not only that but we already have a bazillion oh shit buttons we can use on ourselves (cocoon, an instant healing surge or EM, thunder rbrew tea, torpedo out of the bad etc). Self-preservation is important, but free chi every 15 sec is better than the heal you get from it. It keeps uplift flowing and chi building. Sometimes you need to step away from the numbers and think of the actual scenario in a raid environment. This is where I think the number crunchers usually fall over, is they’re so focused at whose decimal point is in the right place to realise that from a technical point of view they may be right, but from an operational perspective being right doesn’t always result in being effective. Its also how business works – A level of risk is accepted for a bigger profits – so in this case the risk is you don’t have the heal available, but the benefit is cheap consistent chi which results in more resources available to respond to damage across the raid rather than yourself individually. See how that works?



*6.*Chi burst – your profile manages this extremely well, thank you 



*7.*Zen Sphere – One should be cast on CD on a tank and one should be cast on the other tank or a range. The reason for this is having the potential for a zen detonation in both mele and range should the issue ever arise.



*8.*Surging Mist can be a great chi builder in the right situation, but I think coding that sort of logic would be too difficult, as its really a judgement call that takes into account what you will do with the chi you’re about to gain from it. Otherwise, surging mist really has no place being cast more than once on a tank below 20% while under the effect of Soothing Mist just to stabilize.



*9.*Fist weaving – given the nature of fistweaving now is less usefull, however there is still great opportunities to use it where boss has a damage modifier debuff or player has a modifier buff like the pools on Jin’Rok the breaker. 
This should be a toggle ability imo where for the period of the key press the rotation should just be Jab, Tiger Palm, ReM and EH on CD, blackout Kick (BoK) to keep buff up or if BoK will hit +3 targets, and you have 2 chi + muscle memory (ie after a jab and ReM/EH is cast)



*10.*The remaining portions of the profile work quite well imo.


Sorry for the long post, I hope the feedback is usefull.

----------


## booisback

great profiles

----------


## Vachiusa

> This is a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:
> 
> Farraki-adds:
> Stone Gaze - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly
> 
> Blazing Sunlight - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly
> 
> Dino-Mending - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted
> 
> ...


Thanks for list. Will add all to my events when new LFR raid open.



> Not sure if this was fixed yet, but a few days before 5.2 I was using the druid raiding 25 man profile, I didn't get symbiosis on before the fight started so the roatation kept trying to cast symbiosis while in combat, and failing.


Please lets me know if it still bugged. Thanks




> Vach, does it have the ability to use the new solace implementation or is it still just mind bender? *the disc / holy profile that is.
> 
> *edit* Nevermind, looked through the code and there it was "solaceInsanity" 
> 
> After using the holy profile, it doesnt really..do anything? I'm not sure. I'm used to playing disc. It has no reactive healing at all. It doesn't PoM on cd, it doesn't CoH until all hell is breaking loose. I had to basically for it. It was fine on Tsulong though. It healed him just fine but not anyone else in the raid unless I physically did it.





> Any reason why the holy pally profile ever uses holy power?


Will check Holy Priest and Holy Paladin when i have more time, thanks for report!




> Just wanted to say I love your MW monk profile. In 5.1 it had me around 102k HPS on Tsulong with almost no over-healing @ 495 ilvl (changed the value of enveloping mist for 4set). Looking forward to trying out both the mist and fist updates for 5.2 tomorrow night in ToT. I'll definitely update with any feedback. Cheers.


Thanks, waiting for your real normal raid report.




> It should be added chi wave to MW monk.


Yes, will support with next release.




> I use the disc profile and am usually top heals in my group @ 485 ilvl. nothing less than 40-50k hps 27k dps and 30k absorbs, all depending on what boss.





> Attachment 12944
> 
> just thought id show why i love this disc profile 
> 
> My disc priest faque 480 ilvl healing lfr terrace


Thanks for feedbacks but Disc Priest will have a big change with next release for new haste stat build and more atonement

----------


## Vachiusa

> I used the MW profile for raiding last night, and while it may be appropriate for LFR etc, it is not a great profile.. I will attempt to provide some constructive criticism. A foreword though is that I use PQR when im feeling lazy, although I am proficient in the manual operation of my mist weaver which is where this feedback comes from. I mention this as I see a lot of posters talking about being “top in LFR “ etc and Im not convinced that that is the level of quality you’re aiming for. I can top LFR with mist weaver using Jab + Tiger Palm exclusively most fights, so wanted to provide some feedback from a different perspective. 
> I’ve written this in a format covering the abilities from my perspective. Some concepts I cover to first consider (this is in light to the response that you gave to someone advising that Renewing Mists [ReM] isn’t being cast on CD).





> *10.*The remaining portions of the profile work quite well imo.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope the feedback is usefull.


You are alway welcome with your very helpful feedback. Thank you and Dimonoff for provide cool Monk detail feedbacks!




> *1.*ReM should cast on CD REGARDLESS of damage being sustained. The reason for this is you want maximum ReM out in anticipation of needing to Uplift.. There should ALWAYS be +5-6 ReM bouncing around for the entire encounter. And it builds Chi.
> You don’t want damage to go out to half the raid and only then start spreading ReM, because by the time you get enough ReM up to make uplift worthwhile, most of the damage has been healed. by others and you’re waiting for the next lot of damage to go out. I noticed ReM going out and falling off or consistenly sitting at 3-4 most of the time. ReM is a powerfull preventative tool.
> MW raid healing is powerful, but Random at times, as such rolling ReM on CD is the best way to decrease the gap.
> 
> Given this, the logic for ReM really should be that it is cast on a player with health deficit but no ReM, then any player with no ReM regardless of Health deficit on CD.
> ReM will bounce REGARDLESS to full HP players if there is no appropriate injured player, so its not like you miss anything by keeping it up. This workd because I usually have a full +6 rem on the raid before the pull. The Mana cost is factored into how it operates and keeping it on CD. You effectively regen ,most of the mana back from casting it by the time it is off CD with good gear, even in combat. If you do not keep this on CD, you gimp your potential raid healing significantly. Seriously it’s a huge drop and with 2pc bonus it will be a bigger drop to output if not cas on CD, and bigger again with 4pc (reduces CD of TFT by 10sec - so tft every 35 sec), as 12 2pc boosted boosted ReMs more often = more healing. Overhealing from this spell should not be focused on. It will over heal and you shouldn’t care, the ability is effectively free anyway.


Agree with you but i wanna let everyone change RM value through Nova frame up to their gear and their style than i force it to used on cd. 




> *2.*This brings me to Thunder Focus Tea (TFT). TFT can be used two ways. A good healer will time TFT with incoming large damage. Enough time to get TFT on a 6 ReM Roll, and enough time to bump up the roll to be +11-12 ReM big with enough time to uplift twice(2GCD – the window effectively being aimed for is about 3-4 seconds). Coding this would require each boss to have special coding, and imo unnecessary. I have found from manual play, that over the course of an encounter, using TFT on CD to keep max ReM increases your overall effective REM healing significantly while not reducing your max Uplift opportunity that much (delta of less than 5% overall healing in most cases)
> 
> Therefore TFT logic to meet the second easier standard I mentioned should be cast TFT when chi >=3 and ReM>=6 and then uplift straight away to activate regardless of uplift healing targets or not. This keeps Max ReM up, and allows you to continue to build chi in anticipation of decent size uplifts. TFT Surging mist is nigh on useless outside of Tsulong. Whoever get so low that warrants them needing a TFT infused Surging Mist is about to get bombed by all the healers in the raid (if they don’t, then that’s on the healers collectively being bad)


Will consider adding your advice to TFT condition. BTW, TFT like other cds (for all profiles) only force to use when everything come bad or sure to use, i wanna player manual use it for best saving cds/raid requirement.




> *3.*Uplift use looks good. I like the way that there are 2 conditionals that can be changed – The deficit and the number of targets ReM is on that will be affected by uplift. One thing im a little unclear on though is whether the deficit is a collective deficit across the target number or each target must have a deficit of the assigned value – understanding this would be helpful.


Each target must have a deficit of the assigned value.




> *4.*Building Chi. This just used to be as easy as jabbing and Expel Harm etc. Given the stupid nature of the mana return mechanic introduced to prevent Jab Jab Uplift spam, building chi is now more nuanced. With the soothing mist changes, the most efficient way of building Chi currently is soothing mist (SM), expel harm (EH) on CD and Spinning Crane Kick (SCK) where it will do effective healing.


IMO, SM is Chi gen for Mistweaving and Jab for Fistweaving. Because SCK only generates 1 Chi, if it hits at least 3 targets so i only let it use when no chi for other aoe spells and emergency case.



> This means that realistically SM should be considered to heal players with as little as 1HP health deficit (even no deficit) up to 3-4 chi to allow a ReM/EH cast to make up another chi and ready one’s self for uplift opportunity. Of course having a pool of Chi is also helpful if a Tank or player takes a big hit that warrants an instant SM and Enveloping mist (EM).


Yes, already support with version 2.0.01 but not for 1HP. Will do some tests for a big picture of this situation.




> *5.*Expel Harm (EH) – regardless of what anyone says – EH should be used as a Chi Builder on CD not as an “oh Shit” button. I don’t care what the maths says – operationally the raid has heaps of “oh Shit” buttons to utilise on you should they need to, just like we do for them. Not only that but we already have a bazillion oh shit buttons we can use on ourselves (cocoon, an instant healing surge or EM, thunder rbrew tea, torpedo out of the bad etc). Self-preservation is important, but free chi every 15 sec is better than the heal you get from it. It keeps uplift flowing and chi building. Sometimes you need to step away from the numbers and think of the actual scenario in a raid environment. This is where I think the number crunchers usually fall over, is they’re so focused at whose decimal point is in the right place to realise that from a technical point of view they may be right, but from an operational perspective being right doesn’t always result in being effective. Its also how business works – A level of risk is accepted for a bigger profits – so in this case the risk is you don’t have the heal available, but the benefit is cheap consistent chi which results in more resources available to respond to damage across the raid rather than yourself individually. See how that works?


Yes, will add new setting value in Nova frame for EH like RM value.




> *6.*Chi burst – your profile manages this extremely well, thank you 


Its not good for me, just a temporary solution until i find a good new with my bad maths.




> *7.*Zen Sphere – One should be cast on CD on a tank and one should be cast on the other tank or a range. The reason for this is having the potential for a zen detonation in both mele and range should the issue ever arise.


Maybe will add this talent with next release.




> *8.*Surging Mist can be a great chi builder in the right situation, but I think coding that sort of logic would be too difficult, as its really a judgement call that takes into account what you will do with the chi you’re about to gain from it. Otherwise, surging mist really has no place being cast more than once on a tank below 20% while under the effect of Soothing Mist just to stabilize.


You can change it with Nova frame.




> *9.*Fist weaving – given the nature of fistweaving now is less usefull, however there is still great opportunities to use it where boss has a damage modifier debuff or player has a modifier buff like the pools on Jin’Rok the breaker. 
> This should be a toggle ability imo where for the period of the key press the rotation should just be Jab, Tiger Palm, ReM and EH on CD, blackout Kick (BoK) to keep buff up or if BoK will hit +3 targets, and you have 2 chi + muscle memory (ie after a jab and ReM/EH is cast)


Any feedbacks about my new fistweaving rotation?

PS: Hey, your feedback took me so much time but i REALLY happy to see a helpful feedbacks like yours. Big thanks again!

----------


## generalsquid

> Agree with you but i wanna let everyone change RM value through Nova frame up to their gear and their style than i force it to used on cd.


I tried that, and thats the results i was getting. i changed to 99% and at 100% doesnt seem to work at all. Not sure if this is a bug or a limitation. Keeping this on CD is the primary focus for optimal play for monks of all gear levels. Managing mana comes from managing all the other abilities the monk uses, thats why in my opinion this should be a forced function. If unable to make this forced could you check if the code supports forced cast at 100 value in nova frame? Remember by forcing this you also guarantee 1 chi every 6 sec. considde rit a chi generator with the bonus of hot spread





> Will consider adding your advice to TFT condition. BTW, TFT like other cds (for all profiles) only force to use when everything come bad or sure to use, i wanna player manual use it for best saving cds/raid requirement.


Yep thats understandable. 




> Each target must have a deficit of the assigned value.


Awesome thanks for clarification. I can now tune this to my liking.





> IMO, SM is Chi gen for Mistweaving and Jab for Fistweaving. Because SCK only generates 1 Chi, if it hits at least 3 targets so i only let it use when no chi for other aoe spells and emergency case..


yep, that is a simplified way of looking at it, although by simplifying it this much you rely on an incosistant flow of chi for mistweaving and inneficient chi generation for fistweaving.
Jab as a chi generator for fistweaving is not mana eficient as it costs 200% of mana from 5.1. Only way to offset is TP. Fist weaving still requires the keeping up of serpents zeal with BoK which costs 2 chi or using BoK when there are multiple targets to hit- you wouldnt Jab twice to get that chi for BoK for 2 reasons - youve wasted a jab worth of muscle memory and the increased healing you would have gotten from a muscle memory TP. Fist weaving and mistweaving chi generation still requires nuanced chi generation outside of jabbing. this comes from EH and ReM on CD to be optimal. I personally use SCK and cancel the chanel if both are on CD to generate a chi in emergencies. 




> Yes, already support with version 2.0.01 but not for 1HP. Will do some tests for a big picture of this situation.


coolies - the goal should be to still be generating chi in low/no damage periods to prepare for damage, not build resources when damage starts. Building resources during damage should be as a result of healing damage. By Pre pooling in lul peiods, you get bette rburst as damage goes out.





> Yes, will add new setting value in Nova frame for EH like RM value.
> .


cool tyvm




> Its not good for me, just a temporary solution until i find a good new with my bad maths..


It does a decent job, perhaps if you have it cast at holsite, rather tham player - allows for it to go through a stacked mele more effectively.







> You can change it with Nova frame.


Yep i know, was more of a comment. I turn it off :P




> Any feedbacks about my new fistweaving rotation?


I did not use it yet. I will have a look over the weekend. 




> PS: Hey, your feedback took me so much time but i REALLY happy to see a helpful feedbacks like yours. Big thanks again!


All good, i felt given that it was so quickly updated it was worth a look. Last night we killed 7 bosses in ToT and I used the profile for the first few pulls to see what it would do and how it priorities, changed a few values but in the end had to limit what the profile did to allow me to manage most of the abilities. 

Thansk for the hard work. Looking forward to seen future updates.

----------


## Dimonoff

Now the monk profile much better than it was before the patch. Yesterday on durumu, overtaken in ofspec with 500ilvl our heals in ilvl 512 + with 40% overheal. Our maine monk heal lowered his hands after this  :Smile:  Profile is missing chi waves and the possibility to use the RM for the full HP when it not on CD more than 2sec.


add to pause http://www.wowhead.com/item=76092



It is necessary to add possibility switch in the battle between Mistscheaving and Fistweaving.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Recommended update for Holy Priest*
> -Support new talent Solace and Insanity (recommended talent).
> -Fix GH bugs.
> -Fix possible morphed spell cause rotation stuck.
> -Tweak default setting values.
> -Add new setting value for disable auto-target function.
> -Fix other bugs.


@generalsquid and Dimonoff: thanks for feedbacks!

----------


## NickGI

Hi, can you add "Power Word: Solace" to a Disc profile instead "Holy Fire" ?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hi, can you add "Power Word: Solace" to a Disc profile instead "Holy Fire" ?





> *--Updated Disc Priest*
> -Support new talent Solace and Insanity (recommended talent).
> -Tweak default setting values for new haste stat priority.
> -Add new setting value for disable auto-target function.
> -Fix other bugs.


Need feedback!

----------


## Dimonoff

Fistweaving Monk missing TfT Uplift code  :Frown:  Though he is, but I did not notice any use.

need something like this 
TfT code : 


```

if not PQI_Mistweaver_ThunderFocusTea_enable then return false end
local val = PQI_Mistweaver_ThunderFocusTea_value
if not TFT then
    function TFT()
        local count = 0
        for i = 1, #roster do
            if UnitBuff(roster[i].unit, convert(115151), nil, "PLAYER") then
                count = count + 1
            end
        end
        return count
    end
else
    if GetSpellCooldown(convert(115151)) ~= 0 then
        if TFT() >= val
                and not UnitBuff("player", convert(116680))
                and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
            Cast(116680, "player")
        end
    end
end 


```

Uplift:


```

if not PQI_Mistweaver_Uplift_enable then return false end
local val = PQI_Mistweaver_Uplift_value
if not UpliftHeal then
    function UpliftHeal()
        local count = 0
        for i = 1, #roster do
            if roster[i].hp <= val
                    and UnitBuff(roster[i].unit, convert(115151), nil, "PLAYER") then
                count = count + 1
            end
        end
        return count
    end
else
    if GetSpellCooldown(convert(115151)) ~= 0 then
        local val = PQI_Mistweaver_UpliftTargets_value
        if UpliftHeal() >= val
                or UnitBuff("player", convert(116680))
                and UnitBuffTime("player", 116680) < 10 then
            Cast(116670, "player")
        end
    end
end 


```

(c) deadpanstiffy

----------


## tigerwoods2012

Thanks for all your great work, I have been playing with your disc profile and have just updated to the new, haste build. I was wondering if your original post page should update the change in stat priority to haste, as well as any talent changes.

Your profiles are easily the ones i have the most confidence playing with.

Thanks,

Tiger

----------


## NickGI

> Need feedback!


Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Need feedback!



Here is some feedback.......You are the man!

----------


## Weird0

> Here is some feedback.......You are the man!


same for holy paladin profile... im currently running lfr with a ilvl of 467 and im mostly ahead with like 4-6k hps from healers with better gear while not running out of mana and if it should happen that i run out of mana it maintains a nice high output !

----------


## ganjador

> Just wanted to say I love your MW monk profile. In 5.1 it had me around 102k HPS on Tsulong with almost no over-healing @ 495 ilvl (changed the value of enveloping mist for 4set). Looking forward to trying out both the mist and fist updates for 5.2 tomorrow night in ToT. I'll definitely update with any feedback. Cheers.


Tested tonight in HOF heroic and TOT normal. Both profiles are working flawlessly. I changed some of the healing values for more Chi spending (I had it cast uplift at higher hp for mana tea gain). Other than changing the values each fight (for raid dmg intake), your profile has done amazing work. Thanks again. Cheers.

edit: Chi Burst management is AMAZING! It still blows my mind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timekill

Disc profile is AMAZING.........

used it to 2 heal Horridon tonight in ToT

Thx for the great work +rep


the dispel part could use some work but it wasnt to hard to make it work

thx again

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> Disc profile is AMAZING.........
> 
> used it to 2 heal Horridon tonight in ToT
> 
> Thx for the great work +rep
> 
> 
> the dispel part could use some work but it wasnt to hard to make it work
> 
> thx again


Is this the latest build with solace talented???????

----------


## Timekill

> Is this the latest build with solace talented???????


that is correct http://www.wowhead.com/talent#p!dH|NquzcM

with ilvl 500 priest partnered with 490ish pally

btw i am still using a crit build (10man raid) but mana waz not an issue, so the haste build may work well...will test later this week

----------


## Timekill

also Vashiusa, on third boss Councel of Elders there are some potential dispels to be done in addition to the ones from Horridon

i believe these are the ones

Entrapped - Spells - WowDB

and / or 

Ensnared - Spells - WowDB

this is a top priority dispel as the players take very high damage while trapped

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Timekill, how do you dispel something using this btw I never know.. do you need to hold alt and it automatically dispels someone or do you need to mouseover them or do you need to hold alt and mouseover?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Timekill, how do you dispel something using this btw I never know.. do you need to hold alt and it automatically dispels someone or do you need to mouseover them or do you need to hold alt and mouseover?


I usually hold alt and mouseover

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Does Disc profile have [Lightning Prison] in Events to be dispelled? in ToES first boss.

if bossid == 65501 then
BossDispel(65501,122149,527) --Wind Lord Mel'jarak, Quickening debuff 
elseif bossid == 60701 then
BossDispel(60701,117697,527) --Zian of the Endless Shadow, Shield of Darkness	
elseif bossid == 62442 then 
BossDispel(62442,123011,527) --Tsulong, Terrorize 
--elseif checkbossid(60583) then
--BossDispel(60583,117283,527,checkbossid(60583)) --Protector Kaolan, Cleansing Waters 
--elseif checkbossid(60586) then
--BossDispel(60586,117283,527,checkbossid(60586)) --Elder Asani, Cleansing Waters
--elseif checkbossid(60585) then
--BossDispel(60585,117283,527,checkbossid(60585)) --Elder Regail, Cleansing Waters
end


*--BossDispel(60585,117283,527,checkbossid(60585)) --Elder Regail, Cleansing Waters* This Elder Regail is meant to dispel *[Lightning Prison]* and not Cleansing Waters lol

And also are these Events done for when holding ALT and/or Mouseover or is it automatic?

----------


## ganjador

> Timekill, how do you dispel something using this btw I never know.. do you need to hold alt and it automatically dispels someone or do you need to mouseover them or do you need to hold alt and mouseover?


I know in the monk profile, you only have to mouseover them. No need to hold a modifier down.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated Mist Monk*
> -Merge Mistweaving and Fistweaving
> -Rework TFT logic
> -Tweak all default setting values and rotation priority
> -Support new talents: Chi Wave and Zen Sphere
> -Add some new setting values.
> -Fix bugs


Also updated all detail profiles from first page of this thread.

----------


## Timekill

Also Vashiusa the lock buff dark intent overrights fortitude and causes the bot to rebuff on the disc profile ppl in the raid have noticed

----------


## ganjador

Tried out the updated monk profile tonight, Vach. 77k hps on council boss in ToT (3rd boss). Didn't get a parse from it, our lock was having a funky time getting it to work tonight. Such a solid, well-rounded profile. I really like how you added using ReM on CD as well as Expel Harm. Keep up the good work, buddy. You're doing great. +rep when i can.  :Big Grin:

----------


## generalsquid

updated monk profile is very nice. I definitely like the addition of the spamable ReM and EH. Thanks  :Wink:  Is there anyway to have uplift work on the health deficit over collective ReM targets rather than the deficit value on each target? more of a nice to have really

----------


## billybuffalo

Found a debuff on one of the bosses in the new raid (Throne of Thunder) I would like to implement in your profiles.

It's called "Beast of Nightmares (Spellid=137341)" and when applied on a raid member gives shadowdamage to healers who try to heal him.

Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft


Any way I could add this to some sort of "do not heal" list within the ability-editor?

Cheers!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for copying my post in here, billy. Was gonna do that myself later but now I dont have to ^^

----------


## Vachiusa

> -Add Beast of Nightmares to not heal event libs
> -Fix Monk bug


Thanks for feedbacks! +rep all!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Thanks for copying my post in here, billy. Was gonna do that myself later but now I dont have to ^^


Saw your post over there and thought "This MUST be known for the profiles I use as well!" Spose I should have put your name on the post as well. Sorry bud.

Hehe...

----------


## billybuffalo

> Thanks for feedbacks! +rep all!


Damn you're fast! Awesome work!

----------


## qcorn

can someone please explain what the custom tables do and how to use them?

thanks

----------


## billybuffalo

i believe if you scroll back a few pages in this thread you will see that it is described rather well. 

Short version: If you want to create a custom group from your raid members, this is what you would use. If you are assigned to ONLY heal these 3 or 4 people, then you would create that custom table. To use it I believe you simply use the hotkey that is assigned to creating a custom table....like mouseover a raidmember and press Ctrl-Alt at the same time to add, and ctrl-shift to remove. blah blah...so on and so on.

----------


## Drinksbeer

WOW. I have never healed on my shaman before, he has always been ele. Last night we needed a stand in healer (other healer's wife went into labor) so I went to respec heals. Popped your profile on, BAM saved the day. Thank you so much!! As soon as pqr gets working again (thanks blizz ninja patch) I am going to try out some of the others! Wish I had more rep to give you!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> WOW. I have never healed on my shaman before, he has always been ele. Last night we needed a stand in healer (other healer's wife went into labor) so I went to respec heals. Popped your profile on, BAM saved the day. Thank you so much!! As soon as pqr gets working again (thanks blizz ninja patch) I am going to try out some of the others! Wish I had more rep to give you!!


Check the PQR-thread out, there's offsets available there already ^^

----------


## expunge

> Found a debuff on one of the bosses in the new raid (Throne of Thunder) I would like to implement in your profiles.
> 
> It's called "Beast of Nightmares (Spellid=137341)" and when applied on a raid member gives shadowdamage to healers who try to heal him.
> 
> Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Any way I could add this to some sort of "do not heal" list within the ability-editor?
> 
> Cheers!


Not sure if anyone answered this already in the other thread but if you want to add it in, just go into PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua and go down to the "Sheuron Healing Functions"

Change this:


```

function CanHeal(t)    if UnitInRange(t)         and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)         and not UnitIsCharmed(t)         and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)         and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)         and UnitIsConnected(t)        and UnitDebuffID(t, 104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb        and UnitDebuffID(t, 76577)  == nil -- Smoke Bomb        and UnitDebuffID(t, 121949) == nil -- Parasistic Growth        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122784) == nil -- Reshape Life        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122370) == nil -- Reshape Life 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nli -- Dissonance Field 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 3         and UnitDebuffID(t, 128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4                then return true else return false end end 


```

To this: 



```

function CanHeal(t)    if UnitInRange(t)         and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)         and not UnitIsCharmed(t)         and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)         and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)         and UnitIsConnected(t)        and UnitDebuffID(t, 104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb        and UnitDebuffID(t, 76577)  == nil -- Smoke Bomb        and UnitDebuffID(t, 121949) == nil -- Parasistic Growth        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122784) == nil -- Reshape Life        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122370) == nil -- Reshape Life 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nli -- Dissonance Field 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 3         and UnitDebuffID(t, 128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4        and UnitDebuffID(t, 137341) == nil -- Beast of Nightmares        and UnitDebuffID(t, 137332) == nil -- Beast of Nightmares - Elite        then return true else return false end end 


```

This will add the elite version as well as the regular version so as to not heal that person.

----------


## Ninjaderp

expunge wouldnt this be needed to be added too somehow, or are those debuffid's sufficient?

Corrupted Healing - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## expunge

> expunge wouldnt this be needed to be added too somehow, or are those debuffid's sufficient?
> 
> Corrupted Healing - Spell - World of Warcraft


I'm not sure which one it is anymore, so sure, add all the buffs :P I changed it.

----------


## generalsquid

> expunge wouldnt this be needed to be added too somehow, or are those debuffid's sufficient?
> 
> Corrupted Healing - Spell - World of Warcraft


Nononono!

This is a debuff you get from healing the tank who's dealing with a beast. This can and should be healed. There is no detrimental effect to healing someone with this. In fact if you don't they will likely die.

Sometimes an ignorant healer will stack this up high and if you exclude it from healing you will not heal them trough it.

The purpose of this debuff is to discourage healing the beast tank for the duration of beast. In normal mode tank takes practically no damage from it anyways. Having the other one (beast) in the do not heal table is sufficient.

I can see th epurpose of this - in heroic it will be about healers coordinating their stacking debuff by rotating heals on the tank who will most likley take plenty damage from the beast in HM.

----------


## Genocyber

Hi Vachiusa,

I loved your monk profile.
It's possible to make one version for fistweaving?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## generalsquid

> Hi Vachiusa,
> 
> I loved your monk profile.
> It's possible to make one version for fistweaving?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


the current profile already fistweaves. if you want it only to fistweave eg. no SM etc, just unclick the abilities you dont want cast from the interface frame. Although I dont know why youd want it to work like that

----------


## expunge

> Nononono!
> 
> This is a debuff you get from healing the tank who's dealing with a beast. This can and should be healed. There is no detrimental effect to healing someone with this. In fact if you don't they will likely die.
> 
> Sometimes an ignorant healer will stack this up high and if you exclude it from healing you will not heal them trough it.
> 
> The purpose of this debuff is to discourage healing the beast tank for the duration of beast. In normal mode tank takes practically no damage from it anyways. Having the other one (beast) in the do not heal table is sufficient.
> 
> I can see th epurpose of this - in heroic it will be about healers coordinating their stacking debuff by rotating heals on the tank who will most likley take plenty damage from the beast in HM.


Removed it :P

----------


## Yumoo

could it be that the profile heals the targets that get the debuff (that you should not heal) at Ambershaper? 
last raid i killed one guy that way...

----------


## Dimonoff

Ionization - Spell - World of Warcraft

How add to the dispel black list ?

----------


## ashdale

Dimonoff - you can add it to the "blacklist" by going into V's profile and edit the function called " --init-- ", then look down the code till you see the section titled "-- Custom Canheal Function"
then under the line "and UnitDebuffID(t,128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4" add in a new line and it would be "and UnitDebuffID(t,138733) == nil -- Ionization Storm" so it would now look like

and UnitDebuffID(t,128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4
and UnitDebuffID(t,138733) == nil -- Ionization Storm

and your done, you will have to dispel it manually, when they are out of range and out of range of other players. Hope this helps.

Vachiusa - Was thinking another good tweak to the H pally profile would be to add in a additional check on the functions GoAK, Divine Favor, Avenging Wrath, Trinket 2, to check for combat before casting, as on a wipe and people get a mass rez the profile will see people come back to life with low health and blow CDs and start healing like mad thinking its all gone to hell.

One other thought was to add in a check, potentially adding in new "checkbox" to the config, of only use LoH on players with the role of tank/healer, I added this addition check into mine as I raid 25 mans and don't want it to toss a LoH on a dps potentially since its a long and sometimes very handy CD. But I could see in 10s maybe using it on a dps would be good, so was thinking a new checkbox for LoH on Tank/Heals only [ ] . 

Anyhow thanks for the great work as always, and have a good day.

----------


## saga3180

@vachiusa Having troubles with the holy pally profile sometimes getting stuck at casting holyshock even thoe its on cd and it just sits there doing nothing for like 10 seconds or until someone dies.And Also healing people with holy light even at low percents.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Big update for all profiles (recommended update)*
> -Clean up Data file
> -Re-work and add more events (include ToT raid dispel)
> -Add Ionization to not dispel list 
> -Correct dispel type for all profiles
> -Fixed Holy Paladin bug
> -Fixed Disc Priest bug
> -Support Glyph of Penance for Disc Priest
> -Fixed other bugs.


Please dont forget to update new Lua Data files and restart wow to take effect.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> @vachiusa Having troubles with the holy pally profile sometimes getting stuck at casting holyshock even thoe its on cd and it just sits there doing nothing for like 10 seconds or until someone dies.And Also healing people with holy light even at low percents.


Seems to be something with pqr. I dont think its in any coding. I've noticed it on several profiles.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Your profile still does Tranquility automatically whenever Tree-form is activated, is this intended?

----------


## Xelu

> Your profile still does Tranquility automatically whenever Tree-form is activated, is this intended?


You can disable Tranquility or Incarnation auto through Nova frame.

----------


## Ninjaderp

@Xelu I know I can, but thats not the issue. The problem is that even though Tranquility is on a different hotkey (Right alt) it gets activated immediately after I activate Incarnation:Tree of Life (Right shift).

----------


## Xelu

Please disable Tranquility auto then try again with Right shift (Incarnation) and let's me know if Tranquility still pop? Just my exp when using resto profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good point! Will try that after I've botted the stupid dailies ^^

----------


## qcorn

for the priest profiles, do you have to hold down left alt to dispell the raid or is it a toggle

HOLY - also im getting all kinds of LUA errors when the raid is less than half HP, it doesnt seem to be using big cooldowns such as divine hymm, circle of healing, holy word sanctuary, or lightwell/cascade

anyone else getting these issues?
thanks

----------


## Xelu

> for the priest profiles, do you have to hold down left alt to dispell the raid or is it a toggle
> 
> HOLY - also im getting all kinds of LUA errors when the raid is less than half HP, it doesnt seem to be using big cooldowns such as divine hymm, circle of healing, holy word sanctuary, or lightwell
> 
> anyone else getting these issues?
> thanks
> 
> edit: downloaded new holy profile and getting spammed LUA errors, wont even run


Please paste your LUA error here?

----------


## expunge

Any chance you can maybe get your profiles to play nice with PQI so we can save our settings?

----------


## UnrealEck

Druid profile doesn't show up in my PQR rotation list. Put the xml files in my profile folder and the data files in the right place.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Strange, it shows up for me and I have it setup just like you.

----------


## Opacho

Vachi I love your pala holy profile *o* Any chance you will add Gift of the Naaru for those who are Draenei? Yes I'm draenei <.<

----------


## front243

I am thinking of rolling a priest. I wonder if the disc or holy profile would work on leveling characters?

I took a brief look at the code and while I don't know LUA I know about coding in general. It seems as if there are checks in place if the spells are available so everything should be fine, right?

----------


## billybuffalo

The SVN link is not working for updating profiles anymore....

Matter of fact, i can not even log into the game right now. It looks like they are doing another patch...wtf blizzard!

----------


## billybuffalo

Can anyone even log into the game right now?



svn link working for me again....

----------


## qcorn

why with the holy priest profile whenever I cast heal or greater heal it casts on myself

do I have to manually click on people I want to heal or what? 

I re downloaded everything including pqi interface / PQR / svn + data and have same problem

all addons are disabled, what gives? When im healing it auto targets an enemy then like I said when I heal it just heals/greater heals it just casts myself.

Also I get this LUA error when casting greater heal

Message: [string "if Nova_VGreaterHealingCheck then ..."]:15: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 03/15/13 10:46:40
Count: 384
Stack: [string "if Nova_VGreaterHealingCheck then ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 199775.283
(*temporary) = 199775.283
(*temporary) = 63735
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value"

----------


## Xelu

@qcorn: maybe something wrong with your setup. im still fine with Holy profile. You dont need to manual click anyone. If you dont want DPSing or auto-target, just disable (uncheck) VDPS and VAutoTarget through Nova frame.

----------


## qcorn

I've reinstalled everything fresh, the disc profile works great but the holy priest profile (latest revision) has bad code. Whenever you cast heal or greater heal it casts it on yourself rather than the intended target.

can someone please test and confirm?

----------


## Xelu

> I've reinstalled everything fresh, the disc profile works great but the holy priest profile (latest revision) has bad code. Whenever you cast heal or greater heal it casts it on yourself rather than the intended target.
> 
> can someone please test and confirm?


Today i tested again holy profile and confirmed this bugs.

----------


## Weischbier

Latest SVN version and MW Mnk stopped working.
No errors, no lag, no nothing Just stands and idles  :Frown: 

Tried a new install.

----------


## Xelu

> Latest SVN version and MW Mnk stopped working.
> No errors, no lag, no nothing Just stands and idles 
> 
> Tried a new install.


Latest MW Monk is still work good.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Latest SVN, NewEvents is tossing a error and the rotation stops on it (Disco Priest).



```
Date: 2013-03-16 18:07:50
ID: 12
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if Nova_NewEventsCheck then ..."] line 53:
   attempt to call global 'SBossDispel' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: SBossDispel()
   [string "if Nova_NewEventsCheck then ..."]:53: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
```

Ticking off the NewEvents makes the rotation go again.
This occured on the first boss (the 3 NPC's) in ToES.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Latest SVN, NewEvents is tossing a error and the rotation stops on it (Disco Priest).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-03-16 18:07:50
> ID: 12
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


You have the newest nova file? Looks like its trying to figure out how to dispell something.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Any chance you can maybe get your profiles to play nice with PQI so we can save our settings?


Sorry but no in near future. Because i want PQR simple run with nothing required (for movie or screen capture).




> Vachi I love your pala holy profile *o* Any chance you will add Gift of the Naaru for those who are Draenei? Yes I'm draenei <.<


Yes, will add within next release



> I am thinking of rolling a priest. I wonder if the disc or holy profile would work on leveling characters?
> 
> I took a brief look at the code and while I don't know LUA I know about coding in general. It seems as if there are checks in place if the spells are available so everything should be fine, right?


Yes, you can



> I've reinstalled everything fresh, the disc profile works great but the holy priest profile (latest revision) has bad code. Whenever you cast heal or greater heal it casts it on yourself rather than the intended target.
> 
> can someone please test and confirm?


Will fix bugs for holy priest after Google SVN up. https://code.google.com/p/support/is...etail?id=30600
+rep for you, thanks!




> Latest SVN, NewEvents is tossing a error and the rotation stops on it (Disco Priest).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-03-16 18:07:50
> ID: 12
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


You also need to update my latest data file.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> You also need to update my latest data file.


I'm running from SVN and update the root (so I have all files, including the 5.1. profiles and all).
So it's all up to rev. 70.

Will do a fresh checkout and see how it goes in HoF.

----------


## Vachiusa

> I'm running from SVN and update the root (so I have all files, including the 5.1. profiles and all).
> So it's all up to rev. 70.
> 
> Will do a fresh checkout and see how it goes in HoF.


When first time active profile (after restarted wow), do you see "Vachiusa Data File v2.0.00 - Mar 12, 2013" in chat frame panel?

Edit: Sorry, my mistake. My last update just forgot to update data file. Will update when Google SVN up. +rep for you, thanks!

----------


## Weischbier

```
Message: [string "--Revival ..."]:19: attempt to call global 'AverageHealth' (a nil value)
Time: 03/16/13 19:26:28
Count: 1551
Stack: [C]: in function `AverageHealth'
[string "--Revival ..."]:19: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

receiving this error with latest files.

greetz


Edit: nvm, made a fresh svn checkout and it works now. Looks like svn didn't update them properly. *weird*

Edit 2:
Do your profiles support the Un'sok healing debuff?
Where healing boosts the dmg over time.

----------


## saga3180

@Vachiusa Where in the profile can i change the values permanently that are by default??
Btw the holy pally profile Works amazing now!
edit: Also left ctrl isn't working for holy prism.

Figured out that holy shocks get stucks spamming once you go oom which is below 50k mana.

----------


## ashdale

> @Vachiusa Where in the profile can i change the values permanently that are by default??
> Btw the holy pally profile Works amazing now!
> edit: Also left ctrl isn't working for holy prism.


For Holy Paladin (assuming that's what you are using) you can change the main variables in the "-- INIT --" ability, scroll down about half way till you see "-- Register CVars" and that is where you want to be. Then there are some settings that are raid size specific, these include things like Holy Radiance percentage, min number of targets, LoD percentage, etc... these are set in four different Abilities, "Master Settings", "Party Settings", "Raid 10 Settings", "Raid 25 Settings" just load each of them up and change the settings in there to what you would like them to be when you enter a party/raid of that size and poof, you want have to do a bunch of setting changes each time you load the profile. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## saga3180

> For Holy Paladin (assuming that's what you are using) you can change the main variables in the "-- INIT --" ability, scroll down about half way till you see "-- Register CVars" and that is where you want to be. Then there are some settings that are raid size specific, these include things like Holy Radiance percentage, min number of targets, LoD percentage, etc... these are set in four different Abilities, "Master Settings", "Party Settings", "Raid 10 Settings", "Raid 25 Settings" just load each of them up and change the settings in there to what you would like them to be when you enter a party/raid of that size and poof, you want have to do a bunch of setting changes each time you load the profile. 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for that and how about having the cd's unchecked every time?What do i change in the init?

Edit nvrm i found out.
+2 rep to you

----------


## proxximo1823

i lag real bad when i use your disc priest profile?....any ideas how i can fix this?

----------


## qcorn

first boss of ToES with disc priest profile gives this LUA error

Message: [string "if Nova_NewEventsCheck then ..."]:53: attempt to call global 'SBossDispel' (a nil value)
Time: 03/17/13 00:30:33
Count: 405
Stack: [string "if Nova_NewEventsCheck then ..."]:53: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: boss = "boss1"
bossid = 60583
dispelid = 527
buff = <table> {
}
buff = <table> {
1 = 117436
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 117283
(*temporary) = 527
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'SBossDispel' (a nil value)"

----------


## Vachiusa

Removed backup svn due to Google svn is up!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Due to technical problem from Google SVN so i create new SVN for *temporary* backup solution until Google team fix their problem:
> https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/vachiusa-pqr/
> 
> Download link for non-svn: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Assembla-sp...AQ0JNX91QHHP02


Your Disc profile is not healing for the protectors in terrace. it will heal the trash but then do nothing for the bosses.

----------


## killadreams

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but for the holy pally profile on Tsulong it does NOT dispel the boss i think it does it ahead of the debuff on tsulong because as soon as the debuff is on boss i look and notice my cleanse has a cooldown... and also it spams Divine light = go oom fast and barely get any heals out i'm 493 ilvl and haven't had a problem with going oom before in any other fights just Tsulong during day phase... can anyone else confirm that this is what happens and if so... is there a fix?

Thank you for the great profiles Vachiusa they are AMAZING

----------


## Kroniq

> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but for the holy pally profile on Tsulong it does NOT dispel the boss i think it does it ahead of the debuff on tsulong because as soon as the debuff is on boss i look and notice my cleanse has a cooldown... and also it spams Divine light = go oom fast and barely get any heals out i'm 493 ilvl and haven't had a problem with going oom before in any other fights just Tsulong during day phase... can anyone else confirm that this is what happens and if so... is there a fix?
> 
> Thank you for the great profiles Vachiusa they are AMAZING


I have noticed this however i find i can generally have enough mana after the last breath to cover the following night phase if i save a divine plea to use with it.

----------


## killadreams

> I have noticed this however i find i can generally have enough mana after the last breath to cover the following night phase if i save a divine plea to use with it.


I don't go oom during night phase... it's just that 

A) it dispels boss TOO SOON and cleanse goes on CD and debuff on Tsulong doesn't get cleansed
B) i'm practically oom during the whole day phase... i get mana back from the breath and it's gone instantly
C) a buddy of my using Vachiusa's Disc profile has no mana issues and RAPES me on heals for Tsulong and his gear is at about 480 ilvl

I'll grab a recount screen shot of the heals done to Tsulong for the both of us during our next raid and show just how more epic his heals are for boss

----------


## June585

Impressive collection, hope I will be able to try some of these out soon.

----------


## hbkx1

I have noticed a lot of the problems people are having with it not healing is because addons interfere with pqr badly...especially Decursive, which is a shame because I like to see who has a dispellable debuff

----------


## generalsquid

> I have noticed a lot of the problems people are having with it not healing is because addons interfere with pqr badly...especially Decursive, which is a shame because I like to see who has a dispensable debuff


these are visible through your healing frames - decursive is an addon that is usefull for non healing clases that can dispell/decurse.if you're a healer using healing frames and decursive, you're doubling up on information unnecessarily while losing screen real estate

----------


## billybuffalo

> I have noticed a lot of the problems people are having with it not healing is because addons interfere with pqr badly...especially Decursive, which is a shame because I like to see who has a dispellable debuff


I would be curious to know the known addons that cause PQR to not function. I had an issue with a hunter profile last night. I turned PQR on and it did nothing. Whereas I switched to a different one and it worked great. You think that has anything to do with an addon?

----------


## fish221171

> I would be curious to know the known addons that cause PQR to not function. I had an issue with a hunter profile last night. I turned PQR on and it did nothing. Whereas I switched to a different one and it worked great. You think that has anything to do with an addon?


I have decursive, healbot and other addons installed. I do not have any issues with these profiles and PQR runs just fine.

----------


## replikatoren

Hey, was playing around with Resto Druid profile.. think it handles the clearcast buff wrong.. I noticed it, when I turned VomenHealingTouch to 0 and VOmenRegrowth to 70... Clearcasting was never used.
Anyways, nice profiles

----------


## billybuffalo

> I have decursive, healbot and other addons installed. I do not have any issues with these profiles and PQR runs just fine.


You know, now that you mention addon conflicts with PQR, I have had problems with this. Every so often I will get a little window that pops up in game telling me that I am having a problem with an addon. It will have an ignore and a disable button. Surely someone else knows what i am talking about. Usually the addon it displays is "Ace3". I thought this was a developers addon. Should I have this installed?

----------


## fish221171

> You know, now that you mention addon conflicts with PQR, I have had problems with this. Every so often I will get a little window that pops up in game telling me that I am having a problem with an addon. It will have an ignore and a disable button. Surely someone else knows what i am talking about. Usually the addon it displays is "Ace3". I thought this was a developers addon. Should I have this installed?


Yeah I have seen this before but it's not PQR. I noticed this sometime when changing Glyphs I get the message about Ignore or Disable. I suspect some other add-on I have installed is causing it, maybe Auctioneer that seems to cause some headaches.

Anyway PQR is fine I know it's not that.

----------


## billybuffalo

Still wondering if i need to have Ace3 installed. Or is it a bunch of libs required for other addons, and turning it off will disable/break other addons?

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Still wondering if i need to have Ace3 installed. Or is it a bunch of libs required for other addons, and turning it off will disable/break other addons?


Don't worry too much about it. Ace3 is included in many addons, especially full UI downloads. It is considered a data library. It is not necessary for wow, but it might be necessary to something you have installed. Often times the errors you are getting is when both PQR and Random addon try to access the same information. This is very similar to if you had healbot and vuhdo(2 healing mods) running at the same time. My suggestion is to think about what you absolutely need and drop the others. For example when Im raiding i use vuhdo and my ui addon. thats it. I also use auctioneer, saved instances, etc... but only turn them on when in town.

----------


## billybuffalo

i will do that. I just ran lfr with a profile that was giving me troubles last night without most addons turned on and it worked fine.

----------


## Dimonoff

Vachiusa, should be added healing for Tortos HM. Overheal when debuffID 137633 and stop Overheal player when debuffID 140701.

----------


## ace99ro

i have a small request for the Holy Paladin profile , im guessing Beacon of Light has some sort of role check implemented in it , because for example in LFR where everyone has his role auto selected ( dps healer or tank ) the beacon works flawless , but in a normal raid if the raid leader doesnt initiate a role check the beacon will not work at all , so if the beacon ability has that kind of role check implemented in it , it would be nice if you could remove it  :Smile:  , thank you !

----------


## billybuffalo

Vach, do your profiles handle the Amber Shaper interupts? Are they fully automated? As in can I just just target the boss and kick back? Or do i need to still do the interupts?

Or am I just being silly and just not realizing that this is what your INTERUPT profile if for? lol (alt-c) heh

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated for all profiles*
> -Updated Holy PRIEST (recommended update)
> -Fixed typo bug cause Flash/Binding/Greater and Heal not work correctly (Holy Priest)
> -Support dispel Cleansing Waters for Priest and Shaman
> -Fix Events bugs (support dispel Quickening and Shield of Darkness for Priest and Shaman)
> -Support all dispel for ToT LFR part 1
> -Support all racials (can disable through Nova frame)
> -Add Holy Shock to Tsulong Healing (Holy Paladin)


Google SVN is up.

Happy raiding!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Edit 2:
> Do your profiles support the Un'sok healing debuff?
> Where healing boosts the dmg over time.


Yes



> i lag real bad when i use your disc priest profile?....any ideas how i can fix this?


Sorry, for better healing output i were stopped support low-cpu-ram functions  :Frown: 



> I don't go oom during night phase... it's just that 
> 
> A) it dispels boss TOO SOON and cleanse goes on CD and debuff on Tsulong doesn't get cleansed
> B) i'm practically oom during the whole day phase... i get mana back from the breath and it's gone instantly
> C) a buddy of my using Vachiusa's Disc profile has no mana issues and RAPES me on heals for Tsulong and his gear is at about 480 ilvl
> 
> I'll grab a recount screen shot of the heals done to Tsulong for the both of us during our next raid and show just how more epic his heals are for boss


I know this but dont have enough time to test with LFR on my holy. Will try to improve this when i have more time. 



> Vachiusa, should be added healing for Tortos HM. Overheal when debuffID 137633 and stop Overheal player when debuffID 140701.


Will support when LFR part 2 open.



> i have a small request for the Holy Paladin profile , im guessing Beacon of Light has some sort of role check implemented in it , because for example in LFR where everyone has his role auto selected ( dps healer or tank ) the beacon works flawless , but in a normal raid if the raid leader doesnt initiate a role check the beacon will not work at all , so if the beacon ability has that kind of role check implemented in it , it would be nice if you could remove it  , thank you !


Will think about it.



> Vach, do your profiles handle the Amber Shaper interupts? Are they fully automated? As in can I just just target the boss and kick back? Or do i need to still do the interupts?
> 
> Or am I just being silly and just not realizing that this is what your INTERUPT profile if for? lol (alt-c) heh


Sorry, you can use Xelper or other devs for interrupt functions. My "INTERRUPT" is for lazy raiders (auto-follow tanks).

----------


## Dimonoff

> Will support when LFR part 2 open.


It is only in HM :Smile:

----------


## chric

Amazing profiles. Your disc/holy priest work has re-ignited my interest for this game. Very much enjoying the healing perspective.

----------


## bandrewa

Just wondering, am I the only ones having problems casting Healing Rain while in combat with this profile? (Resto Shammy here obviously)

----------


## qcorn

on the *Protectors of the Endless and (ToES) 

and* The Spirit Kings (MSV)

the disc 25 profile spams LUA errors and does not work.
Please look into this thanks!

----------


## Vachiusa

> It is only in HM


Hmm, will take a look later.



> Amazing profiles. Your disc/holy priest work has re-ignited my interest for this game. Very much enjoying the healing perspective.


Glad to hear that  :Smile: 



> Just wondering, am I the only ones having problems casting Healing Rain while in combat with this profile? (Resto Shammy here obviously)


More details plz, are you using non-english keyboard?



> on the *Protectors of the Endless and (ToES) 
> 
> and* The Spirit Kings (MSV)
> 
> the disc 25 profile spams LUA errors and does not work.
> Please look into this thanks!


Please paste LUA error here. Also whats your data file and profile version?

@All: If you have some problems within the addon causing all the LUA errors but *profile still working properly*. Then maybe you need this addons to prevent error loop spamming:
!BugGrabber or !Swatter from AuctioneerSuite

----------


## billybuffalo

Just ran msv lfr part 1 and your resto druid profile is not healing. Had to switch to novas just to get through it. Didnt get any errors displayed in game. So no idea what happened there. I have also noticed your disc profile wont heal the protectors in toes lfr either.


Any ideas?

----------


## bandrewa

> More details plz, are you using non-english keyboard?
> 
> @All: If you have some problems within the addon causing all the LUA errors but *profile still working properly*. Then maybe you need this addons to prevent error loop spamming:
> !BugGrabber or !Swatter from AuctioneerSuite


I am using an english Razer keyboard. When I press right alt when I'm in combat (even if I'm not casting anything else at the time) it won't cast healing rain. When I hold it down to try to force the cast it just kind of stutters as it tries to overwrite itself multiple times. Maybe an addon issue, I'll attempt that this afternoon

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Just ran msv lfr part 1 and your resto druid profile is not healing. Had to switch to novas just to get through it. Didnt get any errors displayed in game. So no idea what happened there. I have also noticed your disc profile wont heal the protectors in toes lfr either.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Sure you using the latest svnversion?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Sure you using the latest svnversion?


Yeah, I had just updated the svn....I saw the post were he said he was back to the google svn. So i updated that folder and copied everything into proper pqr folders.

----------


## Pun

Howdy, just like to post some feedback.

So far I'm loving your Disc/Holy profiles, been using them as I level up and I must say they work perfectly even though i'm no where near 90 and do things that I can't even comprehend. The only other profile I've tried is your Resto shammy one (as that's my main) and Personally I don't feel like it does a whole lot of good, I'd just like to give a few suggestions that may hopefully improve it to a tier the same as your Holy/Disc priest.

The first thing I've noticed is that it pretty much automatically casts lightning bolt on your tanks target (when you have him focused), And while that's intended It pretty much casts it Out of combat aswell (9/10 it has for me) which if you're not careful and don't stop moving, you'll end up pulling as the healer, just a little nitpick but worth mentioning.

The second thing I've noticed is that it doesn't quite know how to deal with burst damage, I've had a couple of times where I'm just about to finish casting Healing Wave someone who's just taken spike damage, only for it to stop casting and deicde to try and cast Greater healing wave/healing surge, only to then decide after he gets hit again that it wants to cancel all that and pop AS for an instant heal, which works one time but the second time it leaves the tank Dead. I'm not sure if it's possible to add a check to see how far a cast is from completing to decide whether it stops casting or not, but just something to think about.

The third and final thing I've found is that it doesn't really let you chose who you want you're earth sheild on. I'm not to sure how the targeting priority goes, but if a tank ends up dropping for some unknown reason and a DPS decided to take the role of tank for the last 10 seconds of a fight, not being able to earth shield him can hurt a bit, Maybe add Focus target to the list of earth shield targets?

Overall (from what I've seen) you're profiles are Top notch, especially for free ones, even including checks so you can use them at lower levels, so Keep up the good work man.  :Smile: 

(to answer an earlier post, my healing rain works fine after I changed the key within the Nova settings, as of now I'm using a Razer keyboard to, and my Right Alt doesn't respond to anything from any other profile either, so I'm not sure if it's an issue with Razor keyboards or what but. Just type /nova and change the key to something else.)

----------


## travis2861

With the Druid profile i'm getting a massive amount of errors thrown relating to the new racial check.

----------


## Weird0

best healing profiles out there !

----------


## expunge

@Pun I had the attacking a target your tank has focused as well, updated, and it's been fine. As to your earthshield issue; Stop the script, reload your UI and then start it again. It should solve that problem once it sees who the new tank is.

----------


## Pun

> @Pun I had the attacking a target your tank has focused as well, updated, and it's been fine. As to your earthshield issue; Stop the script, reload your UI and then start it again. It should solve that problem once it sees who the new tank is.


Aha, I guess I'll give that a go. Shall see how it does tonight  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

The druid profile is not working, throwing tons of errors and does nothing else. Latest version from SVN.



```
36x <string>:"if Nova_RacialsCheck ...":75: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
<in C code>
<string>:"if Nova_RacialsCheck ...":75: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
PQ_Class = "DRUID"
GiftOfTheNaaru = 0
ArcaneTorrent = 28730
Berserking = 26297
WillOfTheForsaken = 7744
Stoneform = 20594
EveryManForHimself = 59752
BloodFury = 33702
_ = 0
GECooldown = 0
GEReady = 0
```

----------


## s0ulja

> The druid profile is not working, throwing tons of errors and does nothing else. Latest version from SVN.


same problem here

----------


## travis2861

> The druid profile is not working, throwing tons of errors and does nothing else. Latest version from SVN.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 36x <string>:"if Nova_RacialsCheck ...":75: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
> <in C code>
> <string>:"if Nova_RacialsCheck ...":75: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> ...


 You can fix this until he get around to fixing it by doing "/nova" and unticking the racial check box.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated all profiles*
> -Fixed Racial bugs.
> -Added Cinders dispel (Flaming Head - Megaera - ToT raid) with range check for Priest and Shaman.
> -Fix other bugs.


Thanks for all of your feedbacks! (+rep)

*Anyone plz help me a small thing when you wanna report bugs, plz include your profile version and data file version for easy debug:*



*You could update my profiles through PQR, no need to update/download from SVN:*



*After update plz make sure you restart WOW for take effect (for new data file)*

*If profile suddenly stopped working:
-First just reload the UI by type "/reload ui" through chat command then re-active profile.
-If it still wont work then fully restart wow and try again.
-Still wont work then report here with data file and profile version
*

----------


## Vachiusa

> Howdy, just like to post some feedback.
> 
> So far I'm loving your Disc/Holy profiles, been using them as I level up and I must say they work perfectly even though i'm no where near 90 and do things that I can't even comprehend. The only other profile I've tried is your Resto shammy one (as that's my main) and Personally I don't feel like it does a whole lot of good, I'd just like to give a few suggestions that may hopefully improve it to a tier the same as your Holy/Disc priest.


Glad you enjoyed it!



> The first thing I've noticed is that it pretty much automatically casts lightning bolt on your tanks target (when you have him focused), And while that's intended It pretty much casts it Out of combat aswell (9/10 it has for me) which if you're not careful and don't stop moving, you'll end up pulling as the healer, just a little nitpick but worth mentioning.


You can disable DPS function by unchecking VAutoTarget and LightningBolt (also ForceLightningBolt) through Nova frame (type /nova in chat)



> The second thing I've noticed is that it doesn't quite know how to deal with burst damage, I've had a couple of times where I'm just about to finish casting Healing Wave someone who's just taken spike damage, only for it to stop casting and deicde to try and cast Greater healing wave/healing surge, only to then decide after he gets hit again that it wants to cancel all that and pop AS for an instant heal, which works one time but the second time it leaves the tank Dead. I'm not sure if it's possible to add a check to see how far a cast is from completing to decide whether it stops casting or not, but just something to think about.


Yeah, its know issue for all of my profile, will improve this logic when i have more free time.



> The third and final thing I've found is that it doesn't really let you chose who you want you're earth sheild on. I'm not to sure how the targeting priority goes, but if a tank ends up dropping for some unknown reason and a DPS decided to take the role of tank for the last 10 seconds of a fight, not being able to earth shield him can hurt a bit, Maybe add Focus target to the list of earth shield targets?


Will add new disable/enable ES value in Nova setting for manual using case.



> Overall (from what I've seen) you're profiles are Top notch, especially for free ones, even including checks so you can use them at lower levels, so Keep up the good work man. 
> 
> (to answer an earlier post, my healing rain works fine after I changed the key within the Nova settings, as of now I'm using a Razer keyboard to, and my Right Alt doesn't respond to anything from any other profile either, so I'm not sure if it's an issue with Razor keyboards or what but. Just type /nova and change the key to something else.)


Thank you very much for your nice feedbacks! (+rep)

----------


## Opacho

Vachi thanks as always for your work ^^ I dont know if Gift of the Naaru works, but I've yet to see it cast :/ And one more thing, does the paladin profile supports divine purpose? If not you could add this on Word of Glory and Light of Dawn:


```
and (select(5, Nova_UnitInfo('player')) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player",90174)) then
```

As I said. your profiles are awesome! got me to Jin-kun 10man (with pala 501ilvl) without getting OOM and topping the chars =D

Edit: Can you add some check if target is on sight/range, because its useles to cast... GoAK for example, and you can't heal the target ^^

----------


## bandrewa

Ok, so I've changed my Healing Rain around to all available buttons and disabled all addons, and I get a stutter between Invalid Target and Spell is not ready yet, any ideas?

----------


## Marvalus

I am using the newest disc profile, but everytime i switch to the 25man Profile and i start a galleon fight, my frames go all the way down from 40 to 1-2 fps. Why?  :Frown:

----------


## billybuffalo

> I am using the newest disc profile, but everytime i switch to the 25man Profile and i start a galleon fight, my frames go all the way down from 40 to 1-2 fps. Why?


Really man? Galleon and low FPS? NO WAY?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Ji-Kun fight on Raid Finder (Disc Priest Profile)

Message: ...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:345: CreateFrame: Can't create protected 'Button' now
Time: 03/22/13 06:50:50
Count: 8
Stack: [C]: in function `CreateFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:345: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_GetUnitFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:317: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_AddUnitFrame'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:266: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_AddPets'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:182: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_LayoutFrames'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:130: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_TryUpdate'
...actRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer.lua:62: in function `CompactRaidFrameContainer_OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>

Locals: (*temporary) = "Button"
(*temporary) = "CompactRaidFrame41"
(*temporary) = CompactRaidFrameContainer {
unitFrameUnusedFunc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameContainer. lua:46
flowSortFunc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameManager.lu a:762
groupMode = "flush"
raidUnits = <table> {
}
frameUpdateList = <table> {
}
flowOrientation = "vertical"
showBorder = true
borderFrame = CompactRaidFrameContainerBorderFrame {
}
flowFilterFunc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameManager.lu a:830
groupFilterFunc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrames\Blizzard_CompactRaidFrameManager.lu a:860
partyUnits = <table> {
}
flowMaxPrimaryUsed = 216.00003446717
flowMaxSecondaryUsed = 540.00008616792
units = <table> {
}
flowPauseUpdates = true
enabled = true
frameReservations = <table> {
}
flowFrames = <table> {
}
0 = <userdata>
displayPets = true
displayFlaggedMembers = true
}
(*temporary) = "CompactUnitFrameTemplate"

----------


## Marvalus

> Really man? Galleon and low FPS? NO WAY?!?!?!?!?!


When i kill Galleon with my shammy and his ele profile, ive got ~20 frames....

----------


## Captncrunch

> I am using the newest disc profile, but everytime i switch to the 25man Profile and i start a galleon fight, my frames go all the way down from 40 to 1-2 fps. Why?


0_o adsfadsfsfaf

----------


## Kiljaedon

Whenever I target somoene on the mist weaver he stops soothing heal. Is there a way to target yourself but yet have the profile continue to soothing mist target on your mist weaver profile? I like to use that as a fast way to stop fist weave dpsing when i want to soothing heal.

----------


## Damned1

> Ok, so I've changed my Healing Rain around to all available buttons and disabled all addons, and I get a stutter between Invalid Target and Spell is not ready yet, any ideas?


Invalid target happens for me usually when you have the wrong weapon imbue on, i.e. make sure you have Earthliving Weapon on.

----------


## bandrewa

> Invalid target happens for me usually when you have the wrong weapon imbue on, i.e. make sure you have Earthliving Weapon on.


Thanks, this most definitely was my issue as I switch back and forth between resto and enhance and sometimes I don't switch/disable profiles BEFORE it.

----------


## mrkebo

Im having Issues with chain heal using version 2.0.7. Yes im targeting a friendly and starts to cast then stop cast for some reason. Isnt the button to force Chain Heal?

----------


## Kaylo

Report: Resto Shaman Profile version 2.0.06. LFR ToT Part 1.
ilvl 490, 9k spirit and 29.1k healing. Glyph of Riptide and Glyph of healing wave.
No major issues.

Jin'rokh:
View image: jinrokh lfr total healing (I'm the top shaman)
View image: jinrokh lfr my healing
View image: jinrokh lfr overhealing

Horridon:
View image: horridon lfr total healing (I'm the top shaman)
View image: horridon lfr my healing
View image: horridon lfr overhealing

Council:
View image: council lfr total healing (I'm the top shaman)
View image: council lfr my healing
View image: council lfr overhealing (I'm the shaman with most overhealing done)

----------


## qcorn

so is ji'kun bugged with disc priest? someone said said, want to know since im doing a guild run tonight

----------


## Bendecks

Your resto druid is working quite well for me, I like it a lot. 
I've hit a gear point where mana is no issue at all, and when doing heroic 5-mans I'd like to do some dps in between healing. I was wondering if I could just leave out part of the hotw code and it would just dps?



```
--HeartOfTheWild (TC)
if (Nova_VTalent90Check and Nova_Mod() == Nova_VTalent90) 
or (Nova_VTalent90AutoCheck and AverageHealth(Nova_VCooldownsLimit) <= Nova_VCooldowns and not UnitBuffID("player", 106731)) then
	if not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
	--and IsSpellKnown(108288) 
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(108288)		
	and select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 16
	and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
	and GetSpellCooldown(108288) == 0 then
	  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108288),nil))		   
	  --PQR_WriteToChat("\124cFFFF55FFRight Control Key Down - HeartOfTheWild!")
	  return true
	end	
end
```

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Does disc priest not auto do focus of tank in 10man?

----------


## Crunch140

Best Disc Priest rotation I've seen. THANK YOU for contributing this!!!!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Can anyone give me some tips for Horrion (Disc Priest) like what spells should I make the profile use more often? like flash heal for example, obviously not just flash heal but the profile is not even going close to ooming my character

----------


## imdasandman

> Can anyone give me some tips for Horrion (Disc Priest) like what spells should I make the profile use more often? like flash heal for example, obviously not just flash heal but the profile is not even going close to ooming my character


Horridon is all about dispelling. If you have quick dispells and tanks/melee do not stand in stupid than their is really not much healing needed to be done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> Horridon is all about dispelling. If you have quick dispells and tanks/melee do not stand in stupid than their is really not much healing needed to be done
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


For some reason when I mouse over people in my raid they don't even get dispelled even though I seen Horridon spells in the events.. and also the 10m won't focus one of my tanks. 
Btw my ilvl is only 492 is that too low for Horridon normal?

----------


## generalsquid

For mistweaver - 

please add to dispells for heroic horridon (it handles all other dispells perfectly, but is ignores this one)
■Deadly Plague – Risen Drakkari spread a Deadly Plague when they strike players, inflicting 45000 Shadow damage every 3 sec for 5 min. 

and add priority healing to players with this debuff 
■Rending Charge – The Bloodlord charges at an opponent and strikes them, causing them to bleed for 60000 Physical damage every 1 sec for 15 sec.

----------


## imdasandman

> For some reason when I mouse over people in my raid they don't even get dispelled even though I seen Horridon spells in the events.. and also the 10m won't focus one of my tanks. 
> Btw my ilvl is only 492 is that too low for Horridon normal?


Honestly I raid as a frost/blood dk. But when I do lfr on my priest I have shift+g bind in game to a mouse over macro for dispells so it pauses my rotation and let's me fire off my ability. But I know our priest in our core group uses mass dispell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Timekill

> For some reason when I mouse over people in my raid they don't even get dispelled even though I seen Horridon spells in the events.. and also the 10m won't focus one of my tanks. 
> Btw my ilvl is only 492 is that too low for Horridon normal?


I fixed the reaction time for dispels by moving "Purify" and "Purify (mouseover)" to a higher position in the rotation ....put it near the top

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated all profiles* 
> -Added new logic for Flaming Head dispel with range-check
> -Fixed Horridon dispel
> -Fixed some events bugs
> -Support divine purpose buff for holy paladin (Thanks Opacho)
> -Added auto ready check for INTERRUPT profile.


Sorry, very busy IRL so cant support much  :Frown:

----------


## Hunterkris

When i try to use the Holy pala one i keep geting *Failed to load Frame* Is there a way to solve this?

----------


## Dimonoff

Dark Animus not need instant dispel 138609, it must be dispeled after 5sec

----------


## Opacho

YaaaaaY! Wonderful work Vachi ^^ Could you add a "In combat" check on CDs abilities? Sometimes I missclick right shift/ctrl and pop Avenging Wrath/Devotion Aura (opening raid journal for example) or when we ress and our lifes are below X% and triggers Avenging Wrath or GoAK. If you can implement that it would be awesome!

----------


## fish221171

Vachi,

Can you please have a look at a little bug with the DiscPriest. When casting Penance it should do 3 ticks, but the CC only seems to do 2 as other spells kick in.

Thanks

----------


## Opacho

Vachi with latest pala holy rev. beacon of light doesn't jump around the raid anymore :/ I have the glyph and set beacon treshold at 90. 
It doesn't seems to heal people who are mutated on Primordius. And can you add on the nova frame a check to Enable/Disable dispel on mouseover?

----------


## ashdale

> When i try to use the Holy pala one i keep geting *Failed to load Frame* Is there a way to solve this?


check your /PQR/DATA subdirectory there should be two files there for the holy paladin profile PQR_Vachiuse_data.lua and PQR_Vachiusa_Frame.lua, it sounds like you are missing the Frame one, you can just redownload it from Vach's site and make sure its in there. Hope that helps.

----------


## qcorn

how can I stop the disc profile from dispelling stuff? I uncheck the purify button in the nova frames yet it still immediately dispels stuff. I've even removed purify and purify mouseover from the rotation using the editor, yet it still insta dispells stuff

please help

----------


## Shamrockstar

+5 rep, thanks for the updates you are making this too easy my friend. As always, thank you.

----------


## ashdale

> how can I stop the disc profile from dispelling stuff? I uncheck the purify button in the nova frames yet it still immediately dispels stuff. I've even removed purify and purify mouseover from the rotation using the editor, yet it still insta dispells stuff
> 
> please help


If you have removed it everywhere else, look into the "boss" functions both old and new, they have dispel functions in there as well. Something to check into, expecially if its one of the newer ToT bosses that's the dispels are going out for like Megaera.

----------


## generalsquid

dispells on heroic horridon for mistwevaer seems broken. even at the top and detox on CD it at times doesnt even bother. Seems very random. Before was perfect except for plague, now its about half as effective

----------


## fish221171

Can anyone help me. A lot of profiles use Right Alt key, but my ALT GR never works. I have the correct drivers installed and running Windows 8. Please can anyone help me?

----------


## Opacho

> Can anyone help me. A lot of profiles use Right Alt key, but my ALT GR never works. I have the correct drivers installed and running Windows 8. Please can anyone help me?


There is an issue with non english keyboards and Right Alt. Which language have you set on Windows?

----------


## fish221171

> There is an issue with non english keyboards and Right Alt. Which language have you set on Windows?


I am in the UK and using english keyboard.

----------


## Opacho

> I am in the UK and using english keyboard.


Sorry I forgot to mention non US english >.< So that's probably your issue here. Set keyboard language to US and give it a shot :/

----------


## fish221171

> Sorry I forgot to mention non US english >.< So that's probably your issue here. Set keyboard language to US and give it a shot :/


Thank you so much this solved the problem for me.

Cheers

----------


## Kiljaedon

Your monk healer seems to dislike targeting a player when you are soothe healing. It just targets what you target for soothing heal. Is there a way around this?

----------


## rosek1988

holypaladin cleanse but i disable it in the config ... i dont want that the profile cleanse ... can i delete the cleanse code in the ability.xml

{	Var1 = 60,	Text = &amp;quot;VCleanse&amp;quot;, Var2 = 1 },

my raid hates me because the profile always dispel at magera (tot boss) and we wipe 

edit: hm ... that doesnt work ... can anybody tell me how i can delete cleanse from this profile ? 
the tick doesnt work for me ... he dispel again

----------


## Xelu

> holypaladin cleanse but i disable it in the config ... i dont want that the profile cleanse ... can i delete the cleanse code in the ability.xml
> 
> {	Var1 = 60,	Text = &quot;VCleanse&quot;, Var2 = 1 },
> 
> my raid hates me because the profile always dispel at magera (tot boss) and we wipe 
> 
> edit: hm ... that doesnt work ... can anybody tell me how i can delete cleanse from this profile ? 
> the tick doesnt work for me ... he dispel again


Disable (uncheck) NewEvents through Nova frame.

----------


## mrage50

When I target myself in LFR with the Holy paladin profile I am getting a lua error. Have updated to the latest version, but I am still getting the error.

----------


## rosek1988

> Disable (uncheck) NewEvents through Nova frame.


doesnt work ... dispel on primodus and magera again !  :Frown: 

i hate this ... i would delete cleanse out of this profile ... can anybody tell me how to do it ?

----------


## expunge

> doesnt work ... dispel on primodus and magera again ! 
> 
> i hate this ... i would delete cleanse out of this profile ... can anybody tell me how to do it ?


Just remove CleanseRaid from the cooldowns.

----------


## rosek1988

> Just remove CleanseRaid from the cooldowns.


doesnt work for me ...

----------


## Xelu

> doesnt work for me ...


What's your profile and data version? So far as I know, Vachiusa profile does not have any auto-dispel mechanic for Primordius.

----------


## rosek1988

i try every day to update  :Smile:  
profile 2.0.8 
data , dont know where i can see this 

it dont dispel all the time ... only sometimes ... i dont know how i can explain it ... 
i just want to delete the cleanse code ... nobody knows how i can delete it ?

----------


## Xelu

> i try every day to update  
> profile 2.0.8 
> data , dont know where i can see this 
> 
> it dont dispel all the time ... only sometimes ... i dont know how i can explain it ... 
> i just want to delete the cleanse code ... nobody knows how i can delete it ?


Already answered:
-Remove "Cleanse" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck VDispelRaid through Nova frame)
-Remove "CleanseMouseover" out through rotation editor
-Remove "-- NewEvents" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck NewEvents through Nova frame)

But for better profile I think you should explain what's wrong with it?

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Recommended update for all profiles - improve performance*
> -Added new distance function to replace PQR_UnitDistance (know-bug and cause massive lag)
> -Added new error event filter function to reduce lag, error spamming (line of sight, unit facing, etc...)
> -Added delay time for Dark Animus dispel fight
> -Added in-combat check for all cds
> -Fixed Utility bugs (INTERRUPT profile)


Maybe no more update until 5.3. Happy raiding!

----------


## Opacho

:@@@ I love you Vachi!

----------


## Yumoo

Does the monkprofil dispell the lightning prison debuff at protectors in ToeS ?

----------


## rosek1988

> Already answered:
> -Remove "Cleanse" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck VDispelRaid through Nova frame)
> -Remove "CleanseMouseover" out through rotation editor
> -Remove "-- NewEvents" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck NewEvents through Nova frame)
> 
> But for better profile I think you should explain what's wrong with it?


ok , now i try it with the rotation editior for 10man raiding ... is use 10 man for mainraid ... 
now i looks like this ... is this correct ? now it dont dispell any more ? 
ty for your help

----------


## Xelu

> now it dont dispell any more ?


Yes. 



(10 chars)

----------


## Genocyber

Is it possible ad use xien to monk mw rotation?

Thanks

----------


## generalsquid

> Is it possible ad use xien to monk mw rotation?
> 
> Thanks


is it difficult for you to press the CD once very 3 min or so?

----------


## Vachiusa

Added INTERRUPT profile and FAQ to main post:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670184 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for your continued support for these profiles, really appreciate the effort! +rep

----------


## generalsquid

If you could add some code to deal with direhorn spirit in heroic horridon, I will have your babies. 

Cast crackling jade lightning for one tick only if direhorn spirit is within range. Set to repeat until out of range

----------


## ikool

Hi there,

i tried the Disc Priest Profile and have a question about the suggested Talents. Are "Void Tendrils" and "Desperate Prayer" just recommended for Disc itself, or are they in the Rotation intergrated as well?

----------


## Vachiusa

Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.

Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!

*Edited: Happy April fools day!*

----------


## Ninjaderp

That sucks to hear!  :Frown:  Hope you can appeal it. If not Im sure there are people happy to donate a battlechest with MoP!

----------


## travis2861

I wish you the best Vach and for the sake of all of us hope that this wasn't targeted at PQR and that if you do indeed get another account that will continue support for many patches to come  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!


This sucks. I no longer do any farming with hb nor do I do any pvp botting. Wish u the best hope to see u back soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fish221171

> Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!


Damn I didn't want to see this happen. I only use HB for CC's now. Contact me via PM Vachi I may have a spare account you can have.

----------


## Guvnor

> Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!


No No No DON'T leave us :-O We all need you Vachiusa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pepe2c

NOOOOOOOOOOOO... first rubim then you ... i dont want to live on this planet anymore.

----------


## Vachiusa

Thanks! +rep all you guys lol
*Happy April fools day!*

----------


## xLegendx

> Thanks! +rep all you guys lol
> *Happy April fools day!*



Lol I assume this was an april fools day joke ? xD

----------


## pepe2c

hate you xDDDD
btw any way to make this work at arenas? =P

----------


## imdasandman

> Thanks! +rep all you guys lol
> *Happy April fools day!*


just saying you are an a$$hole  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fish221171

> Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!
> 
> *Edited: Happy April fools day!*


Shit Vachi you got me!  :Frown:  But so glad it was not true lol Your profiles are fecking ace.

----------


## Captncrunch

You scared me man, I Thought you just got burned out and used that as a reason.

----------


## Kaylo

> Just got perma banned with no warnings or anything, maybe by Honorbuddy.
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> So stop support all my projects for now, sorry!
> 
> *Edited: Happy April fools day!*


Hehe good one  :Smile: . Yea i was fooled as you could see from the PM i sent you.
It was a good one because i bet you had a lot of people worried. Way to little aprils fools these days. Atleast from what i notice around me. Only some really outrageus ones in the media which is to easy to spot which makes them just boring and useless.. Me and some friends used to fool and prank eachother but we dont anymore. April 1st is just another day these days for me.

----------


## Marvalus

Is it possible to not dispell the raidmembers in the primordius and the megeara fight? its a bit annoying.  :Smile:

----------


## Opacho

> Is it possible to not dispell the raidmembers in the primordius and the megeara fight? its a bit annoying.


This was already answered a few pages back... Learn to read >.<



> Already answered:
> -Remove "Cleanse" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck VDispelRaid through Nova frame)
> -Remove "CleanseMouseover" out through rotation editor
> -Remove "-- NewEvents" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck NewEvents through Nova frame)
> 
> But for better profile I think you should explain what's wrong with it?


Edit: Vachi, don't know why but I'm doing ToT25hc and Beacon of Light doesn't jump around the raid =S. On LFR it works flawlessly, so... I think it's problem of people who are on group 6,7? Or something to do with this piece of code? (we don't assign roles)


```
and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) ~= "NONE"
```

----------


## rosek1988

i have "delete" all clease out of the rotation editor and now the profile dont dispell anymore  :Smile: 
thx for help

----------


## ace99ro

is there any way to add Tortos HC support for the pala profile , nothing fancy it just needs to know how to handle the 2 distinct crystal buffs 

- initial buff that u get after hitting the crystal is - Crystal Shell - Spell - World of Warcraft - the way to handle this is continueing to heal the players with the debuff even if they are at max HP untill the debuff turns into this Crystal Shell: Full Capacity! - Spell - World of Warcraft - when it reaches full capacity! the players will no longer be healed even if they dont have full HP - so for example if a player has 40% HP takes the crystal debuff at 40% when he gets healed the heals will add to the absorb shield not to his max HP - when the shield reaches max it will transofrm into the 2nd debuff while he remains at 40% so at this time with the current setup of the healing profile the profile will keep spamming that player or others who are not 100% HP until it goes OOM and all that healing will heal for 1 hit point basicly all of it going into overhealing

----------


## saga3180

Can you also make it so it does heal the person with Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft He gets a ticking dot everytime someones heals them.

----------


## MyNewName

First off I have not seen profiles so good since the Mid/End of Cata. For that I owe you rep. I think my favorite is your monk profile. I stay on top of the charts and really have nothing I can bitch about. The Priest profile is a close 2nd, tho I would love if it auto used my trinkets. Its so good I stay on top of charts and I forgot what Spirit Shell is. Awesome profile. I did notice that if I que with a party into an LFR on 25 man version of profile. Sometimes it seems to only use spirit shell on members that I queued with. The druid profile is very nice top notch work. The Pally is good but leaves alot to be desired. Over all, you have got an epic collection of heal profiles. Maybe the best I have yet to see. +rep good sir

----------


## pqmailer

When do the profile switch between inner will and inner fire ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Budoy

is there a way to disable Auto BeaconOfLight.????? i already uncheck it but its still doing the autobeacon.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Edit: Vachi, don't know why but I'm doing ToT25hc and Beacon of Light doesn't jump around the raid =S. On LFR it works flawlessly, so... I think it's problem of people who are on group 6,7? Or something to do with this piece of code? (we don't assign roles)
> 
> 
> ```
> and UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) ~= "NONE"
> ```


You are right, i will support this situation when "no roll-check raid" with next release for all profiles.



> is there any way to add Tortos HC support for the pala profile , nothing fancy it just needs to know how to handle the 2 distinct crystal buffs 
> 
> - initial buff that u get after hitting the crystal is - Crystal Shell - Spell - World of Warcraft - the way to handle this is continueing to heal the players with the debuff even if they are at max HP untill the debuff turns into this Crystal Shell: Full Capacity! - Spell - World of Warcraft - when it reaches full capacity! the players will no longer be healed even if they dont have full HP - so for example if a player has 40% HP takes the crystal debuff at 40% when he gets healed the heals will add to the absorb shield not to his max HP - when the shield reaches max it will transofrm into the 2nd debuff while he remains at 40% so at this time with the current setup of the healing profile the profile will keep spamming that player or others who are not 100% HP until it goes OOM and all that healing will heal for 1 hit point basicly all of it going into overhealing


Will consider what can i do because i dont progess heroic



> Can you also make it so it does heal the person with Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft He gets a ticking dot everytime someones heals them.


Already added. Does it not work?



> When do the profile switch between inner will and inner fire ?


Mana > 80% = Fire, Mana < 80% = Will.



> is there a way to disable Auto BeaconOfLight.????? i already uncheck it but its still doing the autobeacon.


Will add this as new Nova setting value with next release.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Vachi, will be keeping my eye on this thread since our best healer quit yesterday and I may have to pull on my restodruid-suit again. We're 8/12n in my current guild now, so Dark Animus is up ^^

----------


## fish221171

Vachi,

Can you add an option on the Monk profile so that Chi Burst is cast as soon as it's off cooldown while in combat?

Thanks

----------


## fish221171

Vachi,

Can you also have a look at the Megaera fight, I prefer to dispel the cinders myself but have disabled Detox in the nova frame but it still does it and the raid is getting made!

For now I have to pause the CC.

Can you advise please?

Many Thanks

----------


## Opacho

> Vachi,
> 
> Can you also have a look at the Megaera fight, I prefer to dispel the cinders myself but have disabled Detox in the nova frame but it still does it and the raid is getting made!
> 
> For now I have to pause the CC.
> 
> Can you advise please?
> 
> Many Thanks


You need to toggle off Detox & New Events via Nova Frame, and remove DetoxMouseover from rotation, and this was answered a few pages back...



> Already answered:
> -Remove "Cleanse" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck VDispelRaid through Nova frame)
> -Remove "CleanseMouseover" out through rotation editor
> -Remove "-- NewEvents" out through rotation editor (or disable/uncheck NewEvents through Nova frame)
> 
> But for better profile I think you should explain what's wrong with it?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> First off I have not seen profiles so good since the Mid/End of Cata. For that I owe you rep. I think my favorite is your monk profile. I stay on top of the charts and really have nothing I can bitch about. The Priest profile is a close 2nd, tho I would love if it auto used my trinkets. Its so good I stay on top of charts and I forgot what Spirit Shell is. Awesome profile. I did notice that if I que with a party into an LFR on 25 man version of profile. Sometimes it seems to only use spirit shell on members that I queued with. The druid profile is very nice top notch work. The Pally is good but leaves alot to be desired. Over all, you have got an epic collection of heal profiles. Maybe the best I have yet to see. +rep good sir


I'll have to try his Mistweaver profile based on this. It's the only one that I haven't tried yet.

----------


## Myra

Does anybody have some decent settings for ToT. Would appreciate that.

Thx in advance.

----------


## generalsquid

> Does anybody have some decent settings for ToT. Would appreciate that.
> 
> Thx in advance.


The settings are editable via the nova interface. You have to have some semblance of an idea of whow the fights damage patetrns occur to set these optimally. Healing is a dynamic game, and there is no one "best" setting for anything.

These profiles work exceptionally in TOT for some bosses and adequately for others. The rest is up to you.

----------


## Hordeglider

The Mistweaver healing profile is just sick. Here's my healing on Jin'Rokh fight in LFR last night and I'm only 476iL. I got in the raid because my offspec gears met the requirement. The Shaman that was 2nd place is at least 490iL and I trumped him by a mile. Couple of the healers PM me after that fight and told me how awesome job I did..LOL :Wink:  Awesome profile so keep up the good work!

----------


## Vachiusa

> First off I have not seen profiles so good since the Mid/End of Cata. For that I owe you rep. I think my favorite is your monk profile. I stay on top of the charts and really have nothing I can bitch about. The Priest profile is a close 2nd, tho I would love if it auto used my trinkets. Its so good I stay on top of charts and I forgot what Spirit Shell is. Awesome profile. I did notice that if I que with a party into an LFR on 25 man version of profile. Sometimes it seems to only use spirit shell on members that I queued with. The druid profile is very nice top notch work. The Pally is good but leaves alot to be desired. Over all, you have got an epic collection of heal profiles. Maybe the best I have yet to see. +rep good sir





> The Mistweaver healing profile is just sick. Here's my healing on Jin'Rokh fight in LFR last night and I'm only 476iL. I got in the raid because my offspec gears met the requirement. The Shaman that was 2nd place is at least 490iL and I trumped him by a mile. Couple of the healers PM me after that fight and told me how awesome job I did..LOL Awesome profile so keep up the good work!


Thanks for your feedbacks, Im happy to hear that! (+rep also)

----------


## Vachiusa

> --Updated all profiles
> -Added new method to make sure use cds on player (not pet).
> -Fixed some spells not work when no raid roll-check. 
> -Added new event for Monk (Direhorn Spirit - Horridon HC).
> -Fixed CB and CW for Monk profile. Now can change Chi Burst/Chi Wave values so you can use them on cd.
> -Added "Crystal Shell: Full Capacity!" - Tortos HC to stop-heal function in Data file for all profiles.
> -Rewrite INTERRUPT profile, added auto roll when queue with party, added auto set role when role check.


My WoW account is frozen now (game time card (US) donation always welcome) so cant test new updates, just blind coding. Any feedbacks will be appreciated!

----------


## Vachiusa

Very thanks to Waddagundar for his game time card donation!

----------


## Waddagundar

Don't mention it. You make the profiles, I use the profiles. It's the least I can do.

----------


## paveley

Shame you don't have paypal Vach =(

----------


## rosek1988

does anyone raid as a holypaladin tot hc ? can this person share his settings ? 
i have :
Divine light 70
Flash light 50
HolyRadiance 80


EDIT:
i dont know whats wrong ... im a 515 ilvl holypaladin and im getting outhealed by a 490 monkheal ... theres something wron i think ... im full mastery reforged

----------


## saga3180

> does anyone raid as a holypaladin tot hc ? can this person share his settings ? 
> i have :
> Divine light 70
> Flash light 50
> HolyRadiance 80
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> i dont know whats wrong ... im a 515 ilvl holypaladin and im getting outhealed by a 490 monkheal ... theres something wron i think ... im full mastery reforged


You might just be playing it wrong

----------


## Eric603

I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.

----------


## Xelu

> I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.


Look at Vachiusa FAQ ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles). Make sure you restart wow whenever you switch spec/class/profile.

----------


## rosek1988

> You might just be playing it wrong


im playing wrong ? 
what do you mean ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think he meant you're maybe not tweaking the settings to your benefit, try changing the variables for spells some more because default may not allways be optimal for every fight.

----------


## kokinha

I Wondered why my fps drops When the ambos enable 25man profile, will my computer is so bad, outdated or have something in profile, could you help me?

I'm using a holly pally. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670193 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## 056

Just swapped to this one over self-modded druid and pally and priest profiles from others. 

Corrupted Healing - Spell - World of Warcraft

Anyway to adjust the profile or Nova Frame to avoid direct or AOE healing tank with corrupted healing debuff? Also remove ES/BoL/LB from target?

Volatile Pathogen - Spell - World of Warcraft

Anyway to have it focus heal someone with volatile pathogen? Or auto apply single target damage redux cooldown PainSup-PW:S/HoPur-BoL/IB-LB/ES, etc.. to people with these debuffs?

Thanks!

----------


## Vachiusa

> *-Fixed bugs for data file*
> -Fixed some small bugs for Disc Priest, Holy Priest, Resto Shaman, Mist Monk and INTERRUPT profiles.
> -Fixed cancel Penance channeling too soon for Disc Priest.
> -Tweaked SS + PoH combo for Disc Priest.


@kokinha: try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 300ms or more in PQR Settings.
@056: Please wait until last LFR is open so i could simulate that mechanic.

----------


## Moonst

hello vachiusa; everytime i try to use your holy priest profile im getting this lua error- 
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:571: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 04/13/13 11:15:58
Count: 432
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:571: in function `AverageHealth'
[string "if Nova_VPrayerOfHealingCheck then ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## Timekill

Hey Vash still rockin this profile ...it works really well, but i think you already know that :Smile: 

Dark Animus has an annoying ability that spell locks you if you are casting when when he does it

here is the info about the boss and spell if you think its worth adding in

Dark Animus - NPC - World of Warcraft 

Interrupting Jolt - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Vachiusa

> hello vachiusa; everytime i try to use your holy priest profile im getting this lua error- 
> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:571: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 04/13/13 11:15:58
> Count: 432
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:571: in function `AverageHealth'
> [string "if Nova_VPrayerOfHealingCheck then ..."]:15: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


Fixed with latest SVN version, thanks for report! +rep



> Hey Vash still rockin this profile ...it works really well, but i think you already know that
> 
> Dark Animus has an annoying ability that spell locks you if you are casting when when he does it
> 
> here is the info about the boss and spell if you think its worth adding in
> 
> Dark Animus - NPC - World of Warcraft 
> 
> Interrupting Jolt - Spell - World of Warcraft


Small question, does it also interrupt channeled spell like Penance, Divine Hymn, Soothing Mist...?

----------


## Wonderworm

> @kokinha: try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 300ms or more in PQR Settings.


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!

Please add that to your FAQ. I have been playing with FPS loss when using these profiles and just figured it was my computer but I tried that and no FPS at all. Just did ToES LFR for fun since it usually is pretty bad there and had no FPS loss and did 120k heals on Tsulong!  :Smile:

----------


## Moonst

Hey Vachiusa me again just thought i would let ya know i really like the way the profile is handling but am gettign this error now 
Message: [string "--HolyWordChastise ..."]:11: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 04/14/13 19:37:50
Count: 102
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "--HolyWordChastise ..."]:11: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## Xelu

> Hey Vachiusa me again just thought i would let ya know i really like the way the profile is handling but am gettign this error now 
> Message: [string "--HolyWordChastise ..."]:11: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 04/14/13 19:37:50
> Count: 102
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "--HolyWordChastise ..."]:11: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


Tested with latest Holy profile (version 2.0.14 and v2.0.08 data file). Everything is ok without any errors. Make sure you are using the latest version from SVN.

----------


## Timekill

> Fixed with latest SVN version, thanks for report! +rep
> 
> 
> Small question, does it also interrupt channeled spell like Penance, Divine Hymn, Soothing Mist...?


as far as i know yes, will confirm this week

----------


## blazinsheath

Hey Vachiusa awesome profiles, would you be able to make the holy and disc priest fade ability as a option to enable/disable when you want it, the reason being is on Dark Animus 10man
everyone in the raid needs one of the adds to follow you and as soon as I get agro the profile uses fade and i lose the agro and causes a wipe. Adding the option to disable fade would be awesome thanks

----------


## Sorzek

Hey.
Iam playing resto shaman...profile is working awesome so far  :Big Grin:  just wondering about 1 thing...

the option with the cutom table...

-type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
-Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
-Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


lets say iam in a 25m raid and iam to heal like 2 tanks and grp 1....do i just add thoose ppl to the custom table and the rest of the ppl get ignored or how does it work?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Hey.
> Iam playing resto shaman...profile is working awesome so far  just wondering about 1 thing...
> 
> the option with the cutom table...
> 
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.
> 
> ...


yea that's pretty much what the custom table is for, you select those people you want to heal and put them on the custom table and it wont worry about the rest of the people outside of that.

----------


## Amazoheals

Is there a certain reason why my screen gets real choppy when i enact the profile for Disc Vachiusa? Works great just choppy...

----------


## generalsquid

> Is there a certain reason why my screen gets real choppy when i enact the profile for Disc Vachiusa? Works great just choppy...


Probably b cause you ha e the next ability check timing set to the defAult 50ms. In settings of pqr, change to 150-200ish. No need for bot to check ability queue every 50ms. Just find the sweet spot

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated new data file for all profiles*
> -Added and fixed events for ToT raid: Ionization debuff, Corrupted Healing debuff, Interrupting Jolt stop casting, Dark Animus stop fade (priest) and stop use hand (pally), Dire Fixation debuff (priest), Beast of Nightmares debuff, Volatile Pathogen debuff.
> -Tweaked heal for disc priest.


Thanks to 056, Timekill, blazinsheath for dispel, fade mechanic report! (+rep also)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

How is the Resto Druid profile? can anyone let me know  :Smile:  Btw I love the Disc Priest one

----------


## hazelol

Ur Monk Profil is like a boss really nice i pwn everyone with my low 478 monk in tot lfr, but sometimes it feels to hard like a bot switching targets so fast anyway great job

regarding ur pally profil i test it yesterday and idk if im to stupid but it feels not like the monk one  :Big Grin:

----------


## generalsquid

Dire fixation event for monk isnt working  :Frown:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey Vachiusa,

Just some feedback about your Shaman profile. Would it be possible to remove Spirit Link Totem or change it in some way? At the moment whenever a member of the raid gets very low it just drops Spirit Link immediately even if I am standing on my own. It makes me look very stupid!!  :Embarrassment: 

After that the profile is awesome, I removed searing totem and elemental totem just to save mana, I think its a waste since shamans don't do alot of dps anyway.

Thanks for your continued support, keep up the good work!!

----------


## generalsquid

> Hey Vachiusa,
> 
> Just some feedback about your Shaman profile. Would it be possible to remove Spirit Link Totem or change it in some way? At the moment whenever a member of the raid gets very low it just drops Spirit Link immediately even if I am standing on my own. It makes me look very stupid!! 
> 
> After that the profile is awesome, I removed searing totem and elemental totem just to save mana, I think its a waste since shamans don't do alot of dps anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your continued support, keep up the good work!!


Have you considdered removing g it from the rotation and simply dropping it manually when required?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Have you considdered removing g it from the rotation and simply dropping it manually when required?


I've already done that myself, it's just some feedback so he can maybe change it in some way.

----------


## blazinsheath

Hey Vachiusa

on Megaera I would suggest removing dispels from the rotation during that fight completely since they are usually assigned to a specific person, as a priest when i pull up the ability menu and disable Purify, he still dispels the raid, not sure if its on mouse over or if its just not disabling it.

----------


## Camus666

The profile is very good

----------


## Sepia651

Hey

Sorry for my Bad English i use Google Translator

I have a Question
how can i set, that the trinket will be used automaticly if i got 80% mana

----------


## fzU

maybe stupid but why does the holypala profile use Cooldowns if there is no combat, but warlock is low hp due to life tap and gets in range?  :Frown:  do i have to make a version without cooldowns and then swap manually?

----------


## ashdale

> maybe stupid but why does the holypala profile use Cooldowns if there is no combat, but warlock is low hp due to life tap and gets in range?  do i have to make a version without cooldowns and then swap manually?


Have you updated to the latest version of the Holy Paladin profile, I believe it is 2.0.11, there is "in combat" checks for trinkets, GoaK, AW, and Divine Favor, this should cover most of the CDs for healing, is it not working or another CD you are talking about?

----------


## Vachiusa

> -Fixed fade (Priest) and hand (Paladin) bugs
> -Added new setting values for DPS totem and Spirit Link totem (disable by default for Shaman)


Dire fixation event will rework when i find other good solution. Thanks for all your feedbacks!

----------


## Timekill

> Dire fixation event will rework when i find other good solution. Thanks for all your feedbacks!


i saw someone say they used focus target (had to manually set your focus) then profile would apply a dot every 6-8 seconds to the dire fixation enemy here is the post

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2722649 ([PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile)

----------


## hazelol

> Hey Vachiusa
> 
> on Megaera I would suggest removing dispels from the rotation during that fight completely since they are usually assigned to a specific person, as a priest when i pull up the ability menu and disable Purify, he still dispels the raid, not sure if its on mouse over or if its just not disabling it.


Go in the rotation editor select the profil which you use for the raid (raid 10, raid 25) search for detox and detox mouseover klick on it and than click the button below " <" than you move detox
from the rotation list, thats the way i figured it

----------


## Opacho

> Go in the rotation editor select the profil which you use for the raid (raid 10, raid 25) search for detox and detox mouseover klick on it and than click the button below " <" than you move detox
> from the rotation list, thats the way i figured it


You also need to toggle off "New Events" on Nova Frame

----------


## Luciferozzy

Something is wronge with the pala profile. the auto target function keeps retargeting the target already targeted.

----------


## z3n

Hey im getting some errors with the paladin profile. The profile and data file are up to date (SVN)

Message: [string "--SacredShield ..."]:87: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 04/24/13 13:51:27
Count: 646
Stack: [string "--SacredShield ..."]:87: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: CSacredShield = false
(*temporary) = 99
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 3
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "raid16"
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

Best regards.

----------


## spawnpl

The resto profile is bad, it doesn't use swiftmend, wildgrowth, and rarely uses rejuv all it does is spam healing touch and regrowth. Please fix the rotation its wrong...

----------


## rosek1988

holypaladin profile doesnt work well ... got in tot lfr 15k hps with my 515 ilvl holypaladin

----------


## Cyxi

Hi, im using the holy pal profile and on lei shen lfr 65k hps.

(i'm 486 ilvl btw)

----------


## z3n

> Hey im getting some errors with the paladin profile. The profile and data file are up to date (SVN)
> 
> Message: [string "--SacredShield ..."]:87: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 04/24/13 13:51:27
> Count: 646
> Stack: [string "--SacredShield ..."]:87: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


Saw you updated the ability gonna try it out and report back if the bug is fixed

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey Vachiusa,

The shaman change is perfect, thanks!! I just have one more thing. Today I got Soothing Talisman of the Shado-Pan Assault and I'm guessing I should be popping that with Mana Tide Totem? Can you tell me what to add to the code so it does this, or maybe someone else can help me?

Nevermind, I misread, I thought it increased spirit.

----------


## Lexi777

So I love your resto shaman profile but I'm having a few problems that hopefully you or someone can help me fix. It has to do with dispels (Purify spirit). I've gone into the rotation editor and moved the purify spirit and purify spirit mouse over to the non active side. In game i un-check the dispel boxes. I read up top that you have to un-check the 'New Events' box in Nova but the problem with un-checking that is it has some key features that are needed. I looked through the 'New events' spell and I do notice a bunch of raid dispel features in there, so is there anyway to delete these from the 'New events' ability? Basically what I'm trying to get at, is for the profile to dispel absolutely nothing from the raid (Can still purge bosses that's not a problem, just raid dispels)


*EDIT* I think I figured it out, I just deleted the dispel raid spell Id code in the 'New Events' ability I think it worked.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hey
> 
> Sorry for my Bad English i use Google Translator
> 
> I have a Question
> how can i set, that the trinket will be used automaticly if i got 80% mana




```

if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 80
and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0
and not UnitCastingInfo("player") 
then UseInventoryItem(14)
end 


```




> So I love your resto shaman profile but I'm having a few problems that hopefully you or someone can help me fix. It has to do with dispels (Purify spirit). I've gone into the rotation editor and moved the purify spirit and purify spirit mouse over to the non active side. In game i un-check the dispel boxes. I read up top that you have to un-check the 'New Events' box in Nova but the problem with un-checking that is it has some key features that are needed. I looked through the 'New events' spell and I do notice a bunch of raid dispel features in there, so is there anyway to delete these from the 'New events' ability? Basically what I'm trying to get at, is for the profile to dispel absolutely nothing from the raid (Can still purge bosses that's not a problem, just raid dispels)
> 
> 
> *EDIT* I think I figured it out, I just deleted the dispel raid spell Id code in the 'New Events' ability I think it worked.


Anyone please give me the reason why you need to disable raid dispel events? Is it bad dispel, wrong position, wrong time or something else?

----------


## T0mm

Vachiusa, im loving the healer profiles! super good work bro!

----------


## jpoplive

The mist profile seem to use a lot of mana. what are good setting for this profile for a 10 man raid.

----------


## sassypriest

Hi Vachiusa, you priest profile is amazing i really love it but your latest update seems to be using Fade on dark animus again or at least it did for me last night,

Also i had to remove Mouse-over purify and purify it was giving me problems on some bosses (eg) Primordius / Darkanimus, i think it was the mouse-over Purify that was doing it when i was trying to target people on my raid frames. i would love a build that doesn't have the dispel code in at all as i like doing it myself so i know that it was me that did the dispel so i cant get shouted at for an early dispel lol 

Pausing the rotation and using a macro works a treat

#showtooltip Purify
/cast [@mouseovertarget] Purify

Removing Fade in my opinion would also be a good thing as it not really needed so much and if you get threat on a bugged mob randomly as you do in WoW it spams Fade until you relog

----------


## Captncrunch

> The resto profile is bad, it doesn't use swiftmend, wildgrowth, and rarely uses rejuv all it does is spam healing touch and regrowth. Please fix the rotation its wrong...


Lol, I don't know what profile you're using. Either you haven't updated or you're a really bad troll. It's a great profile.

----------


## beklyn

> holypaladin profile doesnt work well ... got in tot lfr 15k hps with my 515 ilvl holypaladin



Confirmed, its pretty useless

----------


## ace99ro

using latest rev Hpala with slight customization ranking top 20-50 in most HC fights

----------


## saga3180

May i know what are your settings?? @ace99ro

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Updated all healer profiles*
> -Removed all mouseover and left alt to auto raid dispel 
> -Added Left Alt to dispel at mouseover (you can disable all dispel functions by uncheck DispelRaid and NewEvents through Nova frame)
> -Added new nova setting value for Fade (Priest)
> -Added new nova setting value for Tank Flash Heal (disable by default and only Priest)


Thanks for feedbacks!

----------


## sassypriest

fantastic!  :Smile:  this will make my life even easier lol. i was wondering has anyone used the priest profile to heal challenge mode dungeons? and if so does it handle the crazy spike damage that people take? just wondering as i wouldn't mind trying some.

----------


## ace99ro

*@ saga3180
*
well i remove from the rotation list the following abilities :
- stop casting
- cleanse 
- cleanse mouseover
and at times if beacon needs to stay only on a certain person i remove
- beacon of light

the settings i use in the nova frame ( i wil mention only those that i change from default )

- eternal flame @ 92 
- holy shock @ 95
- holy radiance 3 people @ 85
- uncheck LOD for most of the fights 
- uncheck auto use of the following CDs - Devo Aura / Kings
- uncheck all Holy Prism settings ( holy prism is viable only on Horridon and Tortos )
- uncheck Vdps
- uncheck auto target

also you need to reforge all out mastery - gem all out mastery 

Im @ aprox 520ilvl and i have 10.8k ( without flask / food ) spirit and 15k mastery ( with BoM )

----------


## saga3180

Those settings are somewhat like mines except that i gemmed spirit mastery instead of mastery all the way

Followed your advice and did an lfr and just utterly completely raped in heals lol.
No one even came close to me.
Sat at 13k mastery
9.9.k spirit 
Works great!
And im 512

----------


## Kinkeh

I think you should switch to PQI Vachiusa, seems the lua errors from the disc profile are nova related, plus with nova settings don't save through session...kind of derpy not to use PQI in my opinion  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I think you should switch to PQI Vachiusa, seems the lua errors from the disc profile are nova related, plus with nova settings don't save through session...kind of derpy not to use PQI in my opinion .


Aye, I'd love to see this.

----------


## Terades313

Someone got good Shaman Settings ?  :Smile:  

like 


> - eternal flame @ 92
> - holy shock @ 95
> - holy radiance 3 people @ 85

----------


## Apsalaar

> *@ saga3180
> *
> well i remove from the rotation list the following abilities :
> - stop casting
> - cleanse 
> - cleanse mouseover
> and at times if beacon needs to stay only on a certain person i remove
> - beacon of light
> 
> ...


Is Eternal Flame supported, can't seem to find it anywhere?

e: Don't mind me, under Word of Glory of course... God I am aweful at this game.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Getting the following error in ToES at start


```
Date: 2013-04-30 00:41:55
ID: 3
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 375:
   attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'd' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:375: PQR_UnitDistance()
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:857: PRGetDistance()
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:882: PRGetDistanceTable()
   [string "if Nova_PrayerOfHealingCheck then ..."]:25: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

 and along the way also encountered


```
Date: 2013-04-30 00:57:43
ID: 5
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 428:
   attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428:
      [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:396
```

and


```
Date: 2013-05-01 00:38:49
ID: 5
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 324:
   invalid order function for sorting
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: sort()
   [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:324: SheuronEngine()
   [string "SheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, N..."]:1: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

Disc profile 2.0.15

----------


## Myra

> Is Eternal Flame supported, can't seem to find it anywhere?
> 
> e: Don't mind me, under Word of Glory of course... God I am aweful at this game.


Damn, I can't find EF anywhere either. Below my WoG is lies Holy Shock.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Damn, I can't find EF anywhere either. Below my WoG is lies Holy Shock.


It's because eternal flame is a morphed word of glory. If you open the ability editor for WOG you will see the EF logic is coded in with it.

----------


## Aes

> I think you should switch to PQI Vachiusa, seems the lua errors from the disc profile are nova related, plus with nova settings don't save through session...kind of derpy not to use PQI in my opinion .


+1 for adding PQI support. Would really improve these profiles. 

Using the disc one ATM and I'm very impressed  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

> I think you should switch to PQI Vachiusa, seems the lua errors from the disc profile are nova related, plus with nova settings don't save through session...kind of derpy not to use PQI in my opinion .





> +1 for adding PQI support. Would really improve these profiles. 
> 
> Using the disc one ATM and I'm very impressed


Yes, will support both Nova frame and PQI addon when i have more free time.




> Getting the following error in ToES at start
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-04-30 00:41:55
> ID: 3
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 375:
> ...


They are know bug but profiles still work correctly so i dont fix it for now. Thanks for feedback! +rep

----------


## Lexi777

Sorry it took so long to reply. But i noticed you fixed the dispelling, thank you. 

Auto dispell is quite nice, but theres multiple fights where you need to wait to dispel a debuff off someone. Ex: Meg, Heroic Jin etc etc


Has anyone seen a drop in frame rates while using Vachiusa's profiles? I used to never lag while using it now recently activating the profile makes me laggy. I've tried multiple different profiles for different classes and it seems this is the only one that causes lag. Any ideas?

----------


## hazelol

I have no problems with lagging during running this profile (monk)

----------


## ikool

> Sorry it took so long to reply. But i noticed you fixed the dispelling, thank you. 
> 
> Auto dispell is quite nice, but theres multiple fights where you need to wait to dispel a debuff off someone. Ex: Meg, Heroic Jin etc etc
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a drop in frame rates while using Vachiusa's profiles? I used to never lag while using it now recently activating the profile makes me laggy. I've tried multiple different profiles for different classes and it seems this is the only one that causes lag. Any ideas?



Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/-  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Get these LUA errors when running LFR with pally profile and interrupt utility profile.




> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/04/13 10:45:27
> Count: 5
> Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: in function <[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:396>
> 
> Locals: self = <unnamed> {
> 0 = <userdata>
> }
> event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
> ...


and 


> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:375: attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'd' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/04/13 10:42:58
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:375: in function <[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:371>
> (tail call): ?
> [string "if not HaveTank then ..."]:83: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...

----------


## Kimberly614

Impressive collection, hope I will be able to try some of these out soon.

----------


## Terades313

Looking for Nova Settings for Shaman Profil, because he only heal when people are realy low hp =(

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try set them at higher values then, like GHW at 85 or even 90 if you want it to be used more often.

----------


## Terades313

Okey, The values means how often the spell is in use?=)

----------


## Ninjaderp

No, the values mean at which health-percentage the profiles decides to use the spells. So if GHW is set to 85 the profile will heal a percon that is under 85% with GHW! ^^

----------


## Terades313

anyone have a good shaman settings or monk  :Smile:

----------


## Xelu

> anyone have a good shaman settings or monk


Always top hps metter for every ToT LFR with 482 ilvl Vachiusa Monk profile. End fight about 100k hps and default setting.

----------


## apkada

Hello, somebody can answer why this profile(Mist) is not working in the arena, for what reason? if anyone knows, tell me what to change in the Lua script to make it work!
I understand that it is adapted for PvE, yet for some reason it does not heals in the arena?)

----------


## ganjador

> Too bad this isn't how healing should be done. It should be based on precaution... like if the tank or whatever is going to take damage in the next few seconds then queue up a greater healing wave. This is why "profiles" will never heal heroics nomatter what "settings" are used in them. Yes they'll get u through content you outgear or LFR. But if you want more you gotta do it yourself.



"Profiles will never heal heroics..." Yet, with Vachiusa's monk profile, I'm 6/13h and rank on just about everything. Not even 522 ilvl yet; still rockin' gear from MsV. You're quite ignorant toward the possibilities of PQR profiles. I don't mean that to be rude, but it's true. You're ignoring the fact that people can top WORLD RANKS on heroic modes, using only PQR profiles.

Keep up the good work, Vachiusa. You're doing an excellent job.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Lol failroad, its so easy to spot your new accounts since you're allways rude to people. 

Still making profiles or are you just here to spread joy?

----------


## Lexi777

=( I pulled 35k HPS on my resto shaman last night on Lei Shen normal. I almost cried

----------


## Vachiusa

> =( I pulled 35k HPS on my resto shaman last night on Lei Shen normal. I almost cried


Just tested today with LFR Primordius and Dark Animus
Didnt have any issues with my poor gear Shammy's mana pool

----------


## Lexi777

Wahhhhhh! I'll go test some things out

----------


## tyrchast1990

Hey Vachiusa, are you planning to add Healing Sphere to the MW's rotation in the near future?  :Smile: 
At the moment it's just being handled manually by holding down right alt.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Hey Vachiusa 

Can u explain the function "CalStop(members[1].Unit) > Nova_VDPS and CalStop(members[1].Unit) > 95"

----------


## Aes

> Too bad this isn't how healing should be done. It should be based on precaution... like if the tank or whatever is going to take damage in the next few seconds then queue up a greater healing wave. This is why "profiles" will never heal heroics nomatter what "settings" are used in them. Yes they'll get u through content you outgear or LFR. But if you want more you gotta do it yourself.




I healed heroic MSV and HOF with sub 490 ilvl with the disc profile.

Edit: You obviously have no idea what its like to raid heroics, these profiles and any profiles can EASILY be used for heroics

----------


## Gabbz

Not saying that this profile cant heal heroics but Frezee have a valid point. The best way to heal is predict the damage and start healing before the damage have happened. It is possible to use the swing timer for the boss or casting time. I have not looked at the code but i think it is based on Sheurons and it will check members hp and heal accordingly. It is good enough and i have not had any problems what so ever except crapp gear and the profile will not fix that for you. 

So a suggestion would be to have a look into if we could somehow predict incoming damage and heal accordingly, this is mainly for tank healing of course.

Sidenote, i am using the pala healer and i am very happy with it.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Hey Vachiusa, are you planning to add Healing Sphere to the MW's rotation in the near future? 
> At the moment it's just being handled manually by holding down right alt.


Currently PQR does not support to do more than "Right Alt" with Healing Sphere. So please waiting for PQR 3.0.




> Hey Vachiusa 
> 
> Can u explain the function "CalStop(members[1].Unit) > Nova_VDPS and CalStop(members[1].Unit) > 95"


Just to prevent stop casting loop.




> Not saying that this profile cant heal heroics but Frezee have a valid point. The best way to heal is predict the damage and start healing before the damage have happened. It is possible to use the swing timer for the boss or casting time. I have not looked at the code but i think it is based on Sheurons and it will check members hp and heal accordingly. It is good enough and i have not had any problems what so ever except crapp gear and the profile will not fix that for you. 
> 
> So a suggestion would be to have a look into if we could somehow predict incoming damage and heal accordingly, this is mainly for tank healing of course.
> 
> Sidenote, i am using the pala healer and i am very happy with it.


Yep, we both know our own limitations. 3 months ago, i planned to add some custom api with DBM addon, it will auto cast Spirit Shell (disc priest) to mitigate intense AoE damage from DBM boss spell timer. But when i looked into DBM code, only want to go to bed asap. lol, too much lazy!

Just a tip to handle heroic raid until i have more motivates to continue adapt DBM api: 
-Remove "stop casting" function out of rotation and custom press/play with your style to mitigate dmg. 
-Dont lets profiles do everything for you, just lets them assist you!

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Not sure if this is a recent thing or something from earlier revisions.
I don't see the Disc priest using or casting Inner Focus.
I can see the function for it in the rotations, but it doesn't seem to be used.
Am I missing something or is my PQR messed up?

----------


## Kinkeh

The LUA error with the disc profile seems to happen when you target yourself, not sure if this is something you've tried to fix Vachiusa. Also, any news on converting to PQI or are you just strapped for time lately?  :Smile:  Besides that problem the profile its self works very nicely on my 495 priest alt.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I healed heroic MSV and HOF with sub 490 ilvl with the disc profile.
> 
> Edit: You obviously have no idea what its like to raid heroics, these profiles and any profiles can EASILY be used for heroics


I totally agree with this one, one of our healers had to bail so I switched to my priest, popped this profile on and came in 2nd on heals. 

To some degree I think they do "too good of a job" on these profiles.  :Smile:

----------


## cassrgs

Hello there

I'm getting this kind of lua error on several profiles



```
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 05/07/13 00:04:45
Count: 96
Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: in function <[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:396>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
 1 = 1367895888.983
 2 = "SWING_DAMAGE"
 3 = false
 4 = "0x02000000066C74A9"
 5 = "Eyereaper-Warsong"
 6 = 1300
 7 = 0
 8 = "0xF1510E0E000097E6"
 9 = "Kazra'jin"
 10 = 2632
 11 = 128
 12 = 9065
 13 = -1
 14 = 1
 19 = 1
}
(for index) = 9
(for limit) = 9
(for step) = 1
i = 9
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
 1 = <table> {
 }
 2 = <table> {
 }
 3 = <table> {
 }
 4 = <table> {
 }
 5 = <table> {
 }
 6 = <table> {
 }
 7 = <table> {
 }
 8 = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = 8
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "raid12"
updateRate = 3
```

The data below COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED keep changing and it keep popping all the time.

If there is anything i should change on profile or data file let me know 

Thanks for the awesome profiles

----------


## scrapbot

Question on your holy pally profile is there a way to get it not to sit there and cast holy shock even if out of combat every party member at 100% it will still cast holy shock

----------


## syphilis

What's the deal with Master rotation on the disc priest profile? Should I have it enabled along with 5-man in heroics, for example, or just 5-man?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> What's the deal with Master rotation on the disc priest profile? Should I have it enabled along with 5-man in heroics, for example, or just 5-man?


Master-rotation selects the best rotation for your environment (bgrotation if you're in bg, dungeon if youre in dungeon etc).

BTW on the holypally-profile am I doing something wrong because I dont see him use Light of Dawn of Holy Radiance ever, even though I've set thresholds.

----------


## Crackle666

Could you add support for the Stolen Relic of Zuldazar trinket?

----------


## Lexi777

> Could you add support for the Stolen Relic of Zuldazar trinket?


This.

If you could add support for this on all your profiles, that would be awesome.

----------


## T0mm

I have an erreor on the Resto druid Profile (im at work atm so cant post the error) but when it start up it's something about Nova_Rebirth something something, And it also makes my UI crash, first Recount get's an error then my whole UI goes byebye. (im using ElvUI)

----------


## Vachiusa

> BTW on the holypally-profile am I doing something wrong because I dont see him use Light of Dawn of Holy Radiance ever, even though I've set thresholds.


Just tested Tsulong today with my pally and didnt see anything wrong with holy pally profile:

----------


## Vachiusa

> Question on your holy pally profile is there a way to get it not to sit there and cast holy shock even if out of combat every party member at 100% it will still cast holy shock


It always try to keep you at full holy power.




> Hello there
> 
> I'm getting this kind of lua error on several profiles
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:428: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/07/13 00:04:45
> ...





> I have an erreor on the Resto druid Profile (im at work atm so cant post the error) but when it start up it's something about Nova_Rebirth something something, And it also makes my UI crash, first Recount get's an error then my whole UI goes byebye. (im using ElvUI)


Wait for my next updates!

Thanks for all your feedbacks! (+rep)

----------


## Vachiusa

> *--Recommended update for all profiles*
> -Fixed all remain LUA errors (Data file)
> -Tweaked error event handle function (reduce lag and drop fps)
> -Tweaked distance checking function
> -Tweaked INTERRUPT profile
> -Tweaked Penance and Smite priority (Disc priest)
> -Tweaked PoM (Disc priest)


Will support PQI in next release.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Just tested Tsulong today with my pally and didnt see anything wrong with holy pally profile:


Can i ask what thresholds you are setting. I'm 502ilvl and am only ever 4th or 5th in healing in 25 man and last on 10 mans. Maybe i'm doing something wrong  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Just tested Tsulong today with my pally and didnt see anything wrong with holy pally profile:


Allright mate, must be something wrong on my end then, because I have to cast those spells manually even if I have them set in the frame.
I'll re'svn and see if there's any change!

I just ran LFR and its the same for me, only does singletarget heals even though I have LoD and HR set in the settings.
Can you tell me what talents you use, and how your settings look? Because if it works for you, and not for me somethings weird  :Frown:

----------


## Jettand

Love your Holy Priest profile!
Could you make it to heal while solo as well? Not sure if this is already done or not.
I get ganked a lot and it won't cast anything, so I usually just die. lol!

----------


## Morx

Just loaded this up on my Mistweaver Monk, and it works great! Monk is mid-50's, so I can confirm that this works flawlessly even if not level 90!!

Nice job!!

Thank you!

----------


## joenvidio

your PVE resto druid profile is GREAT!!! 

just one thing i notice that maybe you could look in to. it seems to want to cast tranquility at times when it is not necessary.

like i just finished a last stand of zandalari LFR and i got hit real bad and my health went to like 30-40% or so, and it immediately casted tranquility. even though everyone else in the raid had 90%+ health. i dont think it should be doing that! maybe you could look into it? like make it use tranquility if 7-8 players are below 35-40% health? 

thanks!

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should be able to uncheck Auto-Tranquility usage in the /nova frame, I'd recommend you use it with any of the modifiers yourself since its highly situational when you use it.

----------


## joenvidio

> You should be able to uncheck Auto-Tranquility usage in the /nova frame, I'd recommend you use it with any of the modifiers yourself since its highly situational when you use it.


OH! i was using PQI interface cus i thought the options would be in there, but apparently Vachiusa hasnt incorporated use with PQI Interface yet? which is fine, i'll just use the nova frame. 

thanks!

----------


## highend01

Enjoying your profiles every day Vachiusa!

Just a small question:
Which values in Vachiusa_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml do we have to edit to set the following range to e.g. 15 yards instead of 10?

Only these two:



> 48: if dwt &amp;lt; 10 then


and



> 71: if dwt &amp;gt;= 10 then


?

and a major feature request...

Maybe you could expand the follower part in a way, that it is able to do some positioning to actually allow the follower to fight?

E.g.:


```
if (me in combat OR tank in combat) then
	if (myspecialization = feral OR myspecialisation = enhancement OR myclass = rogue etc.) then
		moveInMeleeRange()
		moveBehindMob()
	else -- for casters / healers
		moveInRangedRange()
	end
else -- not in combat, normal follow distance
	followTank() -- would be great if melees could follow in closer range than ranged / healer classes
end
```

Tia,
Highend

----------


## expunge

Vach, what did you change with PoM? Does it cast on cd now?

----------


## joenvidio

> You should be able to uncheck Auto-Tranquility usage in the /nova frame, I'd recommend you use it with any of the modifiers yourself since its highly situational when you use it.


i unchecked it in the nova frame thing for auto usage and it works like a charm :-)

although the first time i used it i didnt know u had to hold the key bind down to make it channel all the way lol.

thanks for the help

----------


## Kinkeh

I'm dropping a very consistent 10-20 frames with the latest disc profile Vachiusa, not sure what was changed :3.

----------


## fish221171

Vach,

Can you please check something on the druid profile, I notice sometimes he seems to try and cast heals on players he cannot reach or have LoS issues. This causes him to stutter badly and dont look right. Not seen this on your other profiles.

Anyone else noticed this?

Thanks

----------


## Sivers

I know the disc profile is "made" for level 90, but I've been removing every ability I don't have in order to try to make it work for my 85. the profile seems to skip a lot of spells and let allies sit at low HP until it needs to emergency flash heal, and never uses penance as a heal.

is it hopeless to make this work for a level 85? or is everything too inter-connected that it simply won't work?

----------


## Morx

Noticed something on the mistweaver monk profile that is dangerous. It will melee mobs to get 5 stacks of that buff that makes surging mist free. 20 people percent reduction for every stack. Well it starts doing that and if someone needs a heal it doesn't break out of the melee routine and heal. Once it hits 5 stacks it will immediately cast the big heal on the person that needs it. Usually the tank. This is dangerous as sometimes I can't get 5 stacks before someone needs a heal and so people are dieing.

----------


## imdasandman

> Noticed something on the mistweaver monk profile that is dangerous. It will melee mobs to get 5 stacks of that buff that makes surging mist free. 20 people percent reduction for every stack. Well it starts doing that and if someone needs a heal it doesn't break out of the melee routine and heal. Once it hits 5 stacks it will immediately cast the big heal on the person that needs it. Usually the tank. This is dangerous as sometimes I can't get 5 stacks before someone needs a heal and so people are dieing.


Have you tried untargeting tge mob?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SourSkittles

> I know the disc profile is "made" for level 90, but I've been removing every ability I don't have in order to try to make it work for my 85. the profile seems to skip a lot of spells and let allies sit at low HP until it needs to emergency flash heal, and never uses penance as a heal.
> 
> is it hopeless to make this work for a level 85? or is everything too inter-connected that it simply won't work?


The profile works fine for level 85, as I used it all the way from level 14 up to level 90 and never had any problems of the sort. maybe something changed very recently but who knows.

----------


## Morx

Didn't try that, because it usually always does so well. I'll see if that helps next time.

----------


## Morx

I believe what might be causing it is Uplift, and I'm not level 62 to have Uplift yet. It wants to Uplift, it can't, so it pauses for a second, and keeps meleeing. Maybe.. I'm not entirely sure, and I'll have uplift in a few minutes.

Props to the Mistweaver rotation. Getting "Oh the healer is actually good" makes me feel great!

----------


## Starkey2009

Will there be any leveling mistweaver monk profile or any healer leveling profile for that matter, you guys do a great job just wondering if its possible for this

----------


## kokinha

Vachiusa, please help me, to a lot of pain killing my friends with my healer dispel them at the wrong time hahaha. how do I get the automatic dispel? Can you give me a little help please?

----------


## Xelu

> Vachiusa, please help me, to a lot of pain killing my friends with my healer dispel them at the wrong time hahaha. how do I get the automatic dispel? Can you give me a little help please?


Check FAQ at first page: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670184 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## killadreams

> I know the disc profile is "made" for level 90, but I've been removing every ability I don't have in order to try to make it work for my 85. the profile seems to skip a lot of spells and let allies sit at low HP until it needs to emergency flash heal, and never uses penance as a heal.
> 
> is it hopeless to make this work for a level 85? or is everything too inter-connected that it simply won't work?



You most likely have to mess with the /nova and change the thresholds for the spells but the profile should work fine otherwise

----------


## Goldfox420

Can anyone post a working link for the Disc. priest talents?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Can anyone post a working link for the Disc. priest talents?


it looks like all the talent links don't work or something right now, every single one of them produces just a blank white screen so its probably something to do on wowheads side..

----------


## Yumoo

Does the monk profil support the metagem proccs?
I heared that monk`s can nearly gem and reforged everything from spirit into other stats like int or crit if you handle the metagem proccs intelligent.

----------


## generalsquid

this would be a really good adition imo. You can be a bit reckless when the proc happens

----------


## Yumoo

Sure! 
I only heal with the monk as a twink. But in my mainraid the monkhealer reforges and gems int and only has about 7k spirit with nearly full HC gear and neaver goes OOM. That a lot of becausae the metagem proc. I dont know what this guy does but he plays extremly well with this reforging/gemming and has a lot of heal output because of the massiv int he has.

----------


## qcorn

I agree, if vach could add legendary meta support it would be amazing, especially for disc priest

----------


## Leechen

Servus,

ich benutze dein Holy Pala Profile, das auch super funktioniert. hatte am anfang das Problem das er imm selber decursed aber das konnte ich im Rottionseditor raus nehmen ( Cleanse, CleanseMouseover). Nur leider decursed er seit letzte woche wieder eingeständig trotz das ich die beiden Spells entfernt habe. Gibts da ne Lösung oder hab ich was vergessen ein zu stellen ?

mfg 

Leechen

----------


## pnd

hi,

i recently started using this profile for my holy paladin alt. And i changed the thresholds a bit and it performing really well (above my expectations i must admit). I noticed it casting holy radiance over and over when it needs to (heavy aoe dmg) but i feel like that way you lose a lot of hpower. So my question is: is there a way to let the profile cast EF to dump hpower before going back to holy radiance spam? Using LOD isnt really an option in 10 man because i think it is a really inefficient heal. 

Another off topic question: is it normal that the nova frame settings arent saving or is that an issue on my end i need to look into ?

----------


## ace99ro

@ pnd - just uncheck LOD from the nova profile and it will use EF everytime u get 3HP or a DP proc , and if u want to use it most of the time just set it @ 92-95

----------


## saintsrlfc

> hi,
> 
> i recently started using this profile for my holy paladin alt. And i changed the thresholds a bit and it performing really well (above my expectations i must admit). I noticed it casting holy radiance over and over when it needs to (heavy aoe dmg) but i feel like that way you lose a lot of hpower. So my question is: is there a way to let the profile cast EF to dump hpower before going back to holy radiance spam? Using LOD isnt really an option in 10 man because i think it is a really inefficient heal. 
> 
> Another off topic question: is it normal that the nova frame settings arent saving or is that an issue on my end i need to look into ?


I'm having the same problem it's not saving my nova frame settings neither..Any ideas?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Another off topic question: is it normal that the nova frame settings arent saving or is that an issue on my end i need to look into ?


Yes, Nova Frame does not save your settings. Only PQI does. That's the main advantage of PQI over Nova.
Hope this helps!

Apoc

----------


## saintsrlfc

> hi,
> 
> i recently started using this profile for my holy paladin alt. And i changed the thresholds a bit and it performing really well (above my expectations i must admit). I noticed it casting holy radiance over and over when it needs to (heavy aoe dmg) but i feel like that way you lose a lot of hpower. So my question is: is there a way to let the profile cast EF to dump hpower before going back to holy radiance spam? Using LOD isnt really an option in 10 man because i think it is a really inefficient heal. 
> 
> Another off topic question: is it normal that the nova frame settings arent saving or is that an issue on my end i need to look into ?


Can i ask what your threshold settings are now?

----------


## leluju

Hello, I use the monk profil.

But I have one problem. When I stand near the enemy target, my char targets it any start´s to fistweaving, which brings me sometime into manaproblems. How can I disable fistweaving ?

----------


## T0mm

> Hello, I use the monk profil.
> 
> But I have one problem. When I stand near the enemy target, my char targets it any start´s to fistweaving, which brings me sometime into manaproblems. How can I disable fistweaving ?


i havent tried the Profile yet, But ill asume that you disable it in the Nova frame. like you do with every other profile this guy have made.

----------


## generalsquid

> Hello, I use the monk profil.
> 
> But I have one problem. When I stand near the enemy target, my char targets it any start´s to fistweaving, which brings me sometime into manaproblems. How can I disable fistweaving ?


uncheck "dps" in the nova frame.

----------


## bobik123xx

> i havent tried the Profile yet, But ill asume that you disable it in the Nova frame. like you do with every other profile this guy have made.


True. Just uncheck DPS in Nova frame.

ps. generalsquid was first;D damn ^^

----------


## leluju

Thx,
and does someone know, if Vachiusa does implement the metagems proccs?

----------


## ashdale

Currently there is no support for Legendary meta-gem procs in the healing profiles, but i'm sure its something he's looking into for a future version as they are really nice.

----------


## Crackle666

I am getting massive frame drops in 25m with Mistweaver and holy paladin is that because of my computer or the profile? Or what can i do against that?

----------


## fish221171

> I am getting massive frame drops in 25m with Mistweaver and holy paladin is that because of my computer or the profile? Or what can i do against that?


I don't get any FPS issues with these profiles. I just love the profiles Vachiusa makes he puts so much work into them. He deserves a lot of respect. Great Job Vachi.

----------


## billybuffalo

Is it possible to completely remove the fistweaving part of the monk profile? Or better yet, can i assign a hotkey to hold when i want it to fistweave?


Nevermind.....

----------


## Apsalaar

Is there something in place to deal with not getting the debuff on Twin Consorts?

----------


## Ninjaderp

No idea but it should be handled about the same as the debuff from Amber-Shaper, if I remember correct.

----------


## expunge

> Is there something in place to deal with not getting the debuff on Twin Consorts?


Yes, it doesn't directly heal the tank with the beast.

----------


## generalsquid

> Yes, it doesn't directly heal the tank with the beast.


teh only caveat i have found with this the monk Uplift. Uplift driggers the debuf. We manage this by having the tank a cancel aura macro for renweing mists if it spreads to him. works ok, sometimes get the debuff if he doesnt cancel rem soon enough.

aditionally i have some issues with the profile of late.

It seems to stop triggering occasionally. will have raidneeding healing and it wont heal. sometimes this is fixhed by a sneaky /reload or a stop/start of teh rotation and sometimes just a quick manual cast of soothing restarts the logic.

I know these profiles are not compatible with pqi, however ther eis a function in the pqi addon that monitors your queued ability and displys how many checks its made against an ability (its quite usefull) so i can see it sitting there stcuk on random spells occasionally. I dont get any LUA errors so i can say whats going on.

Also huge FPS lag. have changed the ferquency of the check, fresh install of wow, playing on lowest setting etc. its a pain in the ass :/ been going on for a while. 
Using i7 950 3.02ghz 6gb ram and a gtx 480. should not be dropping to >10 frames druing heavy damage.

----------


## Vettic

Any chance of adding Force of Nature Talent to the Resto Druid Profile?

----------


## Xelu

> Also huge FPS lag. have changed the ferquency of the check, fresh install of wow, playing on lowest setting etc. its a pain in the ass :/ been going on for a while. 
> Using i7 950 3.02ghz 6gb ram and a gtx 480. should not be dropping to >10 frames druing heavy damage.


Disable all your addons and you will be fine  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

> Disable all your addons and you will be fine


You need to update your profiles and uncheck "new events" in the nova frame.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Amazing profiles. But, they could be absolutely incredible with PQI integration.
Might want to collaborate with some other PQI coders and turn this into something magical.

----------


## darkayo

Not casting radiance since 5.3 update ?

----------


## Vachiusa

Will release soon! 
/facepalm 
My PQI config is very long, dont know how to resize it >.<

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Will release soon! 
> /facepalm 
> My PQI config is very long, dont know how to resize it >.<


That looks awesome!! Can't wait!! That's why I love your profiles, so much customization available!!  :Smile:  I have no idea how to resize it though : /

----------


## cassrgs

> Will release soon! 
> /facepalm 
> My PQI config is very long, dont know how to resize it >.<


you could use diferent pages for each section as rubim have on his dk profile (general, blood, frost unnholy)

something like



```
local config = {
	name	= 'Resto Druid General',
	author	= 'Vachiusa',
	abilities     = { blablabla yadayadayada...},
}
VACHIUSA_GENERALRESTODRUID = PQI:AddRotation(config)

local config = {
	name	= 'Resto Druid Cooldowns',
	author	= 'Vachiusa',
	abilities     = { blablabla yadayadayada...},
}
VACHIUSA_CDSRESTODRUID = PQI:AddRotation(config)

local config = {
	name	= 'Resto Druid Shortcuts',
	author	= 'Vachiusa',
	hotkeys     = { blablabla yadayadayada...},
}
VACHIUSA_HOTKEYSRESTODRUID = PQI:AddRotation(config)
```

----------


## Silvera

Is it just me or is the resto shammy profile not working properly in LFR?

----------


## Jhonen311

> Disable all your addons and you will be fine


Not addon related, used older profile without fps lag, newest revision drops me from 30 fps to 6 in lfr only. I turn off profile and fps goes back up to normal. Fps lag was there for me before 5.3.

----------


## Silvera

Works now!

----------


## saintsrlfc

Anyone know best holy Pally settings/thresholds for 10 man TOT?

----------


## generalsquid

> Disable all your addons and you will be fine


unfortunately not viable.

----------


## generalsquid

> You need to update your profiles and uncheck "new events" in the nova frame.


profile is ALWAYS up to date - why will unchecking new events make any difference?

----------


## generalsquid

> Not addon related, used older profile without fps lag, newest revision drops me from 30 fps to 6 in lfr only. I turn off profile and fps goes back up to normal. Fps lag was there for me before 5.3.


No Im talking the older pqr 2.0. I havent tried 2.1.whatever since 5.3 droped.

----------


## expunge

> profile is ALWAYS up to date - why will unchecking new events make any difference?


He's stated more than a few times it runs some routines that can lag out some people. Just going by what Vach said. Did you try it?

----------


## joenvidio

for resto druid, i cant remember, does ironbark cast only on the tank when they go below the health percent you specify? or does it cast on yourself? i cant remember? 

oh and ironbark's cooldown has been lowered since 5.3. so will the bot know to cast it more often? or does that part of it need to be updated.

thanks

----------


## generalsquid

> He's stated more than a few times it runs some routines that can lag out some people. Just going by what Vach said. Did you try it?


yes, zero difference.

----------


## expunge

> yes, zero difference.


Did you update your PQR to the newest one? I know Xelper said that it needed to be done in the other thread. Other than that, who knows.

----------


## generalsquid

> Did you update your PQR to the newest one? I know Xelper said that it needed to be done in the other thread. Other than that, who knows.


this was the old PQR pre 5.3. I have d/led the new one, and havent been on yet - hoping works better tonight, however i see reports of the new one causing fps lag too.

My issue is i think the number of ability checks occuing is causing the FPS issues, however if i increase the ms between checks, its going to be too slow. 

Can anyone here confim they are raiding HM 25 with full 60fps using pqr?

----------


## Xelu

> this was the old PQR pre 5.3. I have d/led the new one, and havent been on yet - hoping works better tonight, however i see reports of the new one causing fps lag too.
> 
> My issue is i think the number of ability checks occuing is causing the FPS issues, however if i increase the ms between checks, its going to be too slow. 
> 
> Can anyone here confim they are raiding HM 25 with full 60fps using pqr?


Which profile are you running?

----------


## nz7

Hey just using your healing monk profile and it works well I was pulling 120k hps in lfr on top  :Smile:  was lagging a little frames dropped to 3 at one stage so I set it to 200ms and working like a dream now can't wait to raid tonight going to down the turtle  :Smile:  

Thanks Vachiusa your profiles rock 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Can anyone here confim they are raiding HM 25 with full 60fps using pqr?


My FPS drops extremely low in 25 man's when running PQR. Especially healing profiles. I haven't found a fix for it yet, but my rig should be more than capable of staying above 30+fps.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Will release soon! 
> /facepalm 
> My PQI config is very long, dont know how to resize it >.<


That looks godly, can't wait!

----------


## Timekill

YES!!!!! super excited for the PQI update

----------


## expunge

> this was the old PQR pre 5.3. I have d/led the new one, and havent been on yet - hoping works better tonight, however i see reports of the new one causing fps lag too.
> 
> My issue is i think the number of ability checks occuing is causing the FPS issues, however if i increase the ms between checks, its going to be too slow. 
> 
> Can anyone here confim they are raiding HM 25 with full 60fps using pqr?


I can  :Smile:  Works just fine.

----------


## ikool

*FPS PROMBLEMS?*:

Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/- , runs awesome on my low-end pc

--------------------------

Cant wait for the PQI Update of your Profiles Vachi , keep up the good work !  :Smile:

----------


## generalsquid

[QUOTE=ikool;2752523]*FPS PROMBLEMS?*:

Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/- , runs awesome on my low-end pc

--------------------------

like this wasn't the first thing that was tried  :Wink:

----------


## saintsrlfc

Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/- , runs awesome on my low-end pc

--------------------------

like this wasn't the first thing that was tried  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

-------------------------------


Setting to 200ms works sweet for me too  :Smile:

----------


## Jhonen311

Doing the 200 ms thing, and while there is no fps drop which is nice, I lose a ton of hps and my overhealing goes up a lot. I wish I knew why older version gave me zero fps lag but the newer ones do. No other profiles have ever given me fps lag before ( I have a lot of alts and use pqr for most). 

In no way trying to blame the author, I appreciate your hard work so much.

----------


## SoySauc3

I am using your holy pally profile and the rotation just randomly stops sometimes? I have searched these forums for hours looking for a similar issue but haven't seen one. Am I missing something?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I never noticed anything like that when I used it 2 days ago, can you see in PQInterface what spell it stops on?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I am using your holy pally profile and the rotation just randomly stops sometimes? I have searched these forums for hours looking for a similar issue but haven't seen one. Am I missing something?


The Pally Profile is definitely the slowest of the batch and does indeed have random stops. I've found the best fix is actually /console reload ui and start the profile again. Otherwise restart PQR and then see if it's back to healing like normal.

----------


## Varity

One Question:




> Left Shift: Pause
> Left Control: Barrier On Mouseover
> Left Alt: Auto dispel raid
> Right Alt: Mass Dispel On Mouseover
> Right Shift: Hold for SSHell & PoH Combo
> Right Control: Hold for PoH


What Does Left Shift, Left Control, Left Alt, Right Alt, Right Shift, Rigth Control mean? Can someone show it my on a picture or something like that... Cause i have some probs with them.

----------


## Vachiusa

Please be patient! I only have about 1 hour a day for WoW because my busy real life. But will release all new/working profiles for 5.3 this weekend.

Status (with PQI and some tweaks): 
-Disc Priest: done and tested
-Holy Priest: done and tested
-Mist Monk: done and tested
-Resto Druid: done
-Resto Shaman: not yet
-Holy Paladin: not yet

Thanks for all your feedbacks!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Please be patient! I only have about 1 hour a day for WoW because my busy real life. But will release all new/working profiles for 5.3 this weekend.
> 
> Status (with PQI and some tweaks): 
> -Disc Priest: done and tested
> -Holy Priest: done and tested
> -Mist Monk: done and tested
> -Resto Druid: done
> -Resto Shaman: not yet
> -Holy Paladin: not yet
> ...


Any chance on releasing the ones that are completed?

----------


## dkmo

> Any chance on releasing the ones that are completed?




He's doing all he can, so just be patient till every classprofile is done and tested!  :Wink:

----------


## pepe2c

> Please be patient! I only have about 1 hour a day for WoW because my busy real life. But will release all new/working profiles for 5.3 this weekend.
> 
> Status (with PQI and some tweaks): 
> -Disc Priest: done and tested
> -Holy Priest: done and tested
> -Mist Monk: done and tested
> -Resto Druid: done
> -Resto Shaman: not yet
> -Holy Paladin: not yet
> ...


<3 Thx boss

----------


## ikool

> One Question:
> 
> 
> 
> What Does Left Shift, Left Control, Left Alt, Right Alt, Right Shift, Rigth Control mean? Can someone show it my on a picture or something like that... Cause i have some probs with them.








Here you go  :Big Grin:

----------


## Varity

> Here you go


thx and my last question, left control right control does this mean the mousekeys/buttons(right/left)?
Cause my shortkeys are not working...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> thx and my last question, left control right control does this mean the mousekeys/buttons(right/left)?
> Cause my shortkeys are not working...


Left control is the left control-button, right control is the right control-button. I cant see how you would mix them up with mousekeys?  :Smile:

----------


## SoySauc3

> I never noticed anything like that when I used it 2 days ago, can you see in PQInterface what spell it stops on?


 It's never on the same spell twice. Sometimes it just quits healing altogether. Sometimes it will only cast Holy shock over and over again on cooldown. Usually I just have to continue manually healing for a minute or two, and then it will kick back in. Sometimes I also restart PQR, but restarting PQR doesn't even always work. I'm not complaining. This thing is amazing when it is working. I'm just reporting my experiences to help make this thing better.

----------


## SoySauc3

> The Pally Profile is definitely the slowest of the batch and does indeed have random stops. I've found the best fix is actually /console reload ui and start the profile again. Otherwise restart PQR and then see if it's back to healing like normal.


Thanks I'll try this.

----------


## SoySauc3

> The Pally Profile is definitely the slowest of the batch and does indeed have random stops. I've found the best fix is actually /console reload ui and start the profile again. Otherwise restart PQR and then see if it's back to healing like normal.


I have confirmed that /reload ui does fix this problem but only until it happens again. Sometimes it happens again after 5 minutes or not again for an hour. Still seems completely random. What confuses me the most is how it sometimes will only cast holy shock and nothing else. While it's doing this it is obvious that PQR is still running and not just frozen. Not sure what's going on.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Updated all profiles with changes:*
> -New PQI config
> -Changed some default values
> -Added some new default values
> -Support Flash Heal for Tanks (exclude Mist Monk)
> -Reworked some spells/talents
> -Support talent Force of Nature for Druid
> -Support 5.3


Please check SVN for new profiles (with new names) and remember you need latest PQI addon. 
Download PQI addon here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z

Any feedbacks will alway welcome! Thank you!

----------


## saga3180

> Please check SVN for new profiles (with new names) and remember you need latest PQI addon. 
> Download PQI addon here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z
> 
> Any feedbacks will alway welcome! Thank you!


I dont see any new profiles on the svn yet :/

----------


## Vachiusa

> I dont see any new profiles on the svn yet :/


Please try again. Thanks for report!

----------


## expunge

> Please check SVN for new profiles (with new names) and remember you need latest PQI addon. 
> Download PQI addon here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z
> 
> Any feedbacks will alway welcome! Thank you!


Is there support for the new meta? As always amazing work Vach, love your work.

Is there any chance we could have it only pw:s a specific tank? We have dual disc and I have to disable "pws tank" and do it manually because I don't want to steal his rapture.

----------


## darkayo

I updated with last HPal profils, installed PQI addon.
When i select Master ( Pqi ), nothing happen.
But Raid25 works.
What's wrong ?

Edit : nvm, solved

----------


## SourSkittles

I only see a master profile for the DiscPQI version, is there supposed to only be one selection for the PQI versions now?

----------


## Wonderworm

Sweet love PQI and use it for all my custom profiles. Will give the shammy and druid profiles a run  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

> I only see a master profile for the DiscPQI version, is there supposed to only be one selection for the PQI versions now?


The reasons for the different versions was the settings for heal thresholds needing to be changed. Now you can make your own in PQI.

----------


## saintsrlfc

How do i configure the rotation now with the new PQI version...can't seem to set thresholds etc with this version.Am i missing something?

----------


## generalsquid

> How do i configure the rotation now with the new PQI version...can't seem to set thresholds etc with this version.Am i missing something?


With pqinterface.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> With pqinterface.


I have pqinterface but I am unable to change thresholds for some reason there is no rotation configuration option

----------


## Varity

Anyone can tell me what the Utility (VachiusaPQI) is doing everything for me?

Edit: And is the default rotation good enough for raiding? ( DiscPriest )

----------


## ace99ro

> I have pqinterface but I am unable to change thresholds for some reason there is no rotation configuration option


same here , got everything , cant set thresholds , no cfg is opening

----------


## derfred

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience using this resto-shaman profile for healing goldrun challengemodes? Would that be possible just use it as it is, or would you need to setup some specific healing-values?

----------


## sed-

> I was just wondering if anyone had any experience using this resto-shaman profile for healing goldrun challengemodes? Would that be possible just use it as it is, or would you need to setup some specific healing-values?


if you dont like it in its current state tweak it? if your good at shamys you will no what you need it to do and tweak it as you see fit with pqi

----------


## SoySauc3

Just FYI, I am still getting random stops even after downloading the new PQI and holy pally profiles. I have been running the Resto druid and MW monk profiles and no such problems occur.

----------


## dkmo

Can sby please xplain, why i cant add spells ingame @ pqinterface?

----------


## fish221171

I have download the latest PQI interface but get the following error when I try and start the profile:

Master Enabled
Your PQI is not up to date. Rotation has been stopped.
Master Disabled

What am I doing wrong?


**EDIT** - Don't worry I sorted it!

----------


## Wonderworm

> Edit: Disregard what i just put, I was able to fix my issue by just appending 2 lines, cheers.
> 
> I really like the new additions you have made, only negative thing i have to say is that with how much your PQI.data is changed I'll have to swap between two different ones if i still want to use my old profiles.
> 
> Specifically this change here.
> 
> 
> ```
> local KEY_VALUES = {
> ...


Hrm maybe one of the other profiles you use has modified PQR_PQI.lua .. the one from PQInterface download is exactly the same line for line as the one on the svn for these profiles.

----------


## bbenhell4

could anyone post the talent / glyphs required for the resto shammy >? Links are still giving a blank screen, think i have them right but want to make sure. thnx

----------


## trinchen

question about resto druid profile,so when i am in lfr im running 2 frames per second with profile on in a fight if i pause it i jump back to 25fps then unpause back to 2 that sucks is there anyway i can fix it?


update:got it ability check delay increased to 300 works great,missed the faq. LOL thanks Vachiusa awesome profile.

----------


## Kimber8idin

First, thank you to Xelper, Nova team, Sheuron, Sheepmoon, Firepong, Diesal and all other great profile writers.

----------


## Punk13

> if you dont like it in its current state tweak it? if your good at shamys you will no what you need it to do and tweak it as you see fit with pqi


Hello all, 
First of all I would like to say thank you for the awesome tool! I am using vashiusas, mentallys and codemylife's profiles for a while and they are awesome!
Now it comes to the point where I would like to tweak a little bit the vashiusas resto profile. 
For example: If the HST only has 1 or 2 seconds duration left then cast totemic recall for the mana return (glyph of totemic recall). 

Is there an wiki (for the commands) or something where I can read how to set things like that up? 
Please forgive spelling and grammar mistakes english is not my native lang.

----------


## xcureanddisease

hi. Sorry for the noob question but, how exactly do I install the profiles from within PQR?? I copied the SVN and pasted and PQR told me it can only download xml/txt files.

----------


## Airwavez

For holy paladins Is there anyway to make a hotkey for ef blanket mode? Or a way to control word of glory holy power threshold. I know I can set the word of glory threshold to something high but it will only use at 3 HP. It'd be nice to be able to activate ef blanket mode for some non high dmg over holy light.

----------


## fish221171

Vachi,

The PQI Interface is brilliant man, thank you. As I play Disc priest now for my main in ToT you are keeping me alive :P Without your profiles I would quit the game.

Thank you so much for these profiles.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## dkmo

*Pleas can someone explain how to use the PQInterface? I can't edit my Profiles Ingame - RestoDruid*

----------


## Myra

Ist Vachiusas PQInterface working for u guys? I can't seem to manage the abilities via PQI, no configration pops up. However, when I install the original PQI, it seems to be working, ich can change the settings. But I can't save them.

----------


## xcureanddisease

Can someone please tell me how to install PQI please? I need a step by step on how to install it and how to get the profiles loaded to PQR. Right now my resto druid says FAILED TO LOAD FRAME and it changes to Master. And it does heal but its tweaking and jerking a bit and it looks like a BOT.. Please help me out a bit. I really appreciate it. Thanks.

----------


## generalsquid

so Spam Expel harm works as intended, although spam Renewing Mist doesnt.

Vach, is the logic set up to cast just like EH regardless of health deficit?

----------


## 19benni81

....testing your resto shammy profile and wondering why he dont dispel anything?

----------


## sed-

> ....testing your resto shammy profile and wondering why he dont dispel anything?


because that was really bad in raids//hard modes?

----------


## ace99ro

i fixed the problem with the PQI config , i just got the latest PQI from the wiki page , 2 problems with the profile , it randomly stops healing - most of the times when huge dmg spikes occur , and 2 it wastes a lot of DP procs , DP is proccing people are well below 60-70% and instead of using EF on them it just casts divine light / holy light etc , and most of them go to waste

other than that the profile feels crisp and fast , job well done

----------


## Lexi777

> ....testing your resto shammy profile and wondering why he dont dispel anything?


You need to learn to dispell on your own. Auto dispelling can cause huge problem for example: Meg. 

unless theres just a way to blacklist the cinder spell.

----------


## sed-

> You need to learn to dispell on your own. Auto dispelling can cause huge problem for example: Meg. 
> 
> unless theres just a way to blacklist the cinder spell.


even than the raid leader assigns dispelling

----------


## joenvidio

well, i installed your latest healer profiles, and the PQInterface you included with your newest release.

i can confirm the problems other posters have posted since the release.

1. the PQInterface you included seems to have no way to access the rotation configure menu. i went back to the latest PQInterface on the PQInterface wiki and used that and that fixed that issue. 

2. now that im back to the PQInterface that let me access the rotation configure menu, now a new problem. it doesnt save the settings. when you close the rotation configure menu, and re-open it, the number values are all set back to default. but the check boxes stay to what you changed them to.

will be forced to use nova frame till this gets fixed.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

hope you can fix it, PQInterface is cool.  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## generalsquid

> it doesnt save the settings. when you close the rotation configure menu, and re-open it, the number values are all set back to default. but the check boxes stay to what you changed them to.
> 
> will be forced to use nova frame till this gets fixed. 
> 
> hope you can fix it, PQInterface is cool. 
> 
> thanks


because nova frame is better, right? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
use the mouse wheel to change the values. They will stay.

----------


## joenvidio

> because nova frame is better, right?
> use the mouse wheel to change the values. They will stay.


nova frame isnt better lol. good, but PQInterface is better. 

but will try that right now. thanks

----------


## joenvidio

> because nova frame is better, right?
> use the mouse wheel to change the values. They will stay.


worked! thanks man!

you know, i thought when i was changing the values b4, the numbers were changing but the blue scroll bar wasnt moving forward any lol. i guess that was why.

thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

On the newest update for disc priest, smite does not cast unless evang is up.

----------


## joenvidio

double post

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


And out of nowhere Oakley Sunglasses! Go back where you belong spambot!

----------


## joenvidio

double post

----------


## rinem

With the latest pqinterface pqr uses 25% cpu constantly on my pc 4 cores. With pqinterface disabled cpu is back to normal.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Post your computer specs here, Im gonna try healing an LFR on my Hpally soon to compare. 

I got these specs: Intel [email protected] | 8gb RAM | Geforce GTX 660 OC | 120gb SSD

----------


## generalsquid

so i loaded up deadpan stiffys profile to see if i had the same fps lag issues running his profile. Nope. It dropped a little when things got heavy but no where near as much as running this one does.
Shame really - this profile is so customizable and the effort gone into it is amazing, however I'm now starting to think that this profile is causing the lag ive been experiencing.

----------


## joenvidio

> so i loaded up deadpan stiffys profile to see if i had the same fps lag issues running his profile. Nope. It dropped a little when things got heavy but no where near as much as running this one does.
> Shame really - this profile is so customizable and the effort gone into it is amazing, however I'm now starting to think that this profile is causing the lag ive been experiencing.


try raising your "check delay" setting in PQR settings. mine was set at 20ms, which i think is the default, and i was getting pretty bad fps lag when healing on my druid and priest. so i raised it to 75 and the lag is now completely gone. and it still heals awesomely.

Vachiusa said on another post to raise it to 200ms or more to cure fps lag, but i wanted to find the highest number to use that would cure the fps lag. 75 did it. i dont want to raise it to 200ms or more, cus im afraid it would under perform then. idk if that would happen or not, but just to be safe.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## generalsquid

> try raising your "check delay" setting in PQR settings. mine was set at 20ms, which i think is the default, and i was getting pretty bad fps lag when healing on my druid and priest. so i raised it to 75 and the lag is now completely gone. and it still heals awesomely.
> 
> Vachiusa said on another post to raise it to 200ms or more to cure fps lag, but i wanted to find the highest number to use that would cure the fps lag. 75 did it. i dont want to raise it to 200ms or more, cus im afraid it would under perform then. idk if that would happen or not, but just to be safe.


friend, its been done. it was the first thing done. it has also been discussed adnauseaum in this thread.

----------


## cassrgs

anyone here tryed to change around with the monk settings? for me it seems as it stay caped on chi too much, and then goes oom so fast T.T

----------


## Myra

I do still have a problem witch the settings. I can't seem to getting them saved.

When I open the lock, change the settings, and close the lock again, they keep resetting to their original values. Anybody have any clues how to fix that?

----------


## generalsquid

> I do still have a problem witch the settings. I can't seem to getting them saved.
> 
> When I open the lock, change the settings, and close the lock again, they keep resetting to their original values. Anybody have any clues how to fix that?


are you changing the values with the scroll wheel?

----------


## Myra

> are you changing the values with the scroll wheel?


No, I have been trying to reset them via Keyboard, gonna check mousewheel though.



Thank You Sir!

Mousewheel works flawlessly.

----------


## Myra

Ok...

I can change the settings... therefore it won't heal at all.

----------


## generalsquid

> Ok...
> 
> I can change the settings... therefore it won't heal at all.


can you clarify? After you change the settings, it doesnt heal?

----------


## generalsquid

> Thank You Sir!
> 
> Mousewheel works flawlessly.




sometimes reading the thread will give you the answer you seek - the solution was tabled about 7 or 8 posts before yours  :Wink:

----------


## Myra

> sometimes reading the thread will give you the answer you seek - the solution was tabled about 7 or 8 posts before yours


Must have slept over this one :-9

Nonetheless, the other problem still stays the same. I can configure the settings via MW, but it it then does exactly nothing. As if PQR wasn't activated. Did reload UI, restart PQR, but nothing happens.

----------


## generalsquid

are you activiating the rotation with alt+x?

also you might need to update pqr

----------


## sassypriest

I have had some strange problems with the Disc Priest "PQI" profile, it randomly pauses and wont cast smite and Heal seems to be bugged, if someone is just out of range the profile will just try and spam that person with heal until you move close enough.

i Have gone back now to the nova profile and it heals amazing again : P

----------


## Myra

> are you activiating the rotation with alt+x?
> 
> also you might need to update pqr


PQR was up to date, however a clean install did the job.

----------


## Kinkeh

The frame loss with the disc profile is definitely something that should be looked into :3 noticing a 10-20 fps dropp when toggling the profile, having it enabled in a 40 man raid is close to impossible. Disabling it and everythings fine.

----------


## kuukuu

Not 100% sure if this was something on my end or not, but the Resto druid profile using the nova frame bugs out on me on Sha of Fear. Just completely stops healing everyone but myself once I get sent to a platform and even a reload after I'm back on the main platform didn't fix it. Switching to Nova's resto profile worked fine though so I'm rather confused.

EDIT: Profile version 2.0.12 btw. Tried updating it through PQR and it says I have the most recent data and profile files.

----------


## Vachiusa

Thanks for your reports, will check them asap when i have free time!

----------


## Silvera

Using the Master Resto Shaman profile, it rarely heals, if at all. Usually just spams lightning bolt at the target. No idea if I'm doing something wrong, or....

----------


## SourSkittles

> The frame loss with the disc profile is definitely something that should be looked into :3 noticing a 10-20 fps dropp when toggling the profile, having it enabled in a 40 man raid is close to impossible. Disabling it and everythings fine.


Yes this really needs to be looked at :x even with a 600-800 ms ability check delay it still drops fps like crazy even tried 1000ms which reduced it a little bit but still pretty laggy.

----------


## Vachiusa

My friends did 2/12 hm ToT raids, 12/12 normal ToT raids, 4/4 world bosses and 4/6 healer profiles with no lag. His specs: Core i5 3Ghz, Windows 7 64-bit, 8GB Ram and NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450. No lag, about 30+ fps with 200ms PQR delay setting. So i dont know where to start troubleshoot your problems. Please help me provide more infomations about your lag, fps drop:

-Which profiles are you using and version (Data file, PQI, profiles version)?
-Which raids/bosses are you lagging? (10m or 25m, Lei Shen, Nalak...)
-FPS drop to? 
-Your latency? 
-Your PQR delay setting?
-When do you get lag during boss fight? (heavy damage or too many boss adds?)
-Any LUA errors?
-Please provide your PQR ability logs when you get lag

Thank you so much!

----------


## qcorn

i don't think the life swap function is working for the disc priest profile, please look into

(void shift)

----------


## Kinkeh

> My friends did 2/12 hm ToT raids, 12/12 normal ToT raids, 4/4 world bosses and 4/6 healer profiles with no lag. His specs: Core i5 3Ghz, Windows 7 64-bit, 8GB Ram and NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450. No lag, about 30+ fps with 200ms PQR delay setting. So i dont know where to start troubleshoot your problems. Please help me provide more infomations about your lag, fps drop:
> 
> -Which profiles are you using and version (Data file, PQI, profiles version)?
> -Which raids/bosses are you lagging? (10m or 25m, Lei Shen, Nalak...)
> -FPS drop to? 
> -Your latency? 
> -Your PQR delay setting?
> -When do you get lag during boss fight? (heavy damage or too many boss adds?)
> -Any LUA errors?
> ...


I can run 10 man fine (Sometimes gets laggy when stacking up or moving a lot, but still playable. You can notice a difference when the profile is enabled and when it isn't to say it best). It's when I use the profile and run lfr or a world boss where it becomes utterly impossible to use because of how laggy it becomes, and it's definitely the profile as as soon as it's disabled, I go up by 30 FPS and into an actual playable state. The same LUA error is appearing when you mouseover or target yourself with the profile enabled. Version 2.1.01, I play at 30 latency.

I have better specs then listed above by the way(Why would you ever play with such a high PQR delay by the way? I use any other profile at 20ms and no problems - only limited yourself at that point, frame drops have to be coming from somewhere or a combination of multiple things).

Good examples are lfr iron qon and oondasta, during the final phase of iron qon the profile ends up being so laggy (8 Fps, down from the usual 40 at that point of time), Oondasta it drops to 5 FPS or bellow, of the average 30-40 FPS I get there (high pop server).

----------


## SourSkittles

> I can run 10 man fine (Sometimes gets laggy when stacking up or moving a lot, but still playable. You can notice a difference when the profile is enabled and when it isn't to say it best). It's when I use the profile and run lfr or a world boss where it becomes utterly impossible to use because of how laggy it becomes, and it's definitely the profile as as soon as it's disabled, I go up by 30 FPS and into an actual playable state. The same LUA error is appearing when you mouseover or target yourself with the profile enabled. Version 2.1.01, I play at 30 latency.
> 
> I have better specs then listed above by the way(Why would you ever play with such a high PQR delay by the way? I use any other profile at 20ms and no problems - only limited yourself at that point, frame drops have to be coming from somewhere or a combination of multiple things).
> 
> Good examples are lfr iron qon and oondasta, during the final phase of iron qon the profile ends up being so laggy (8 Fps, down from the usual 40 at that point of time), Oondasta it drops to 5 FPS or bellow, of the average 30-40 FPS I get there (high pop server).


Pretty much all this except for the computer specs being higher as my computer is pretty old and outdated by today's standards and I don't get any lua errors at all.

----------


## sassypriest

its strange i don't get any lag, i raid 25m HC as priest and i never lag. i just get a bug with heal if i use the PQI profile. oh and smite sometimes wont cast but that's it.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Anyone have some bomb ass settings for the Disc Priest Profile?
Preferably 10 man heroic progression settings would be nice.
Will +rep.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I can run 10 man fine (Sometimes gets laggy when stacking up or moving a lot, but still playable. You can notice a difference when the profile is enabled and when it isn't to say it best). It's when I use the profile and run lfr or a world boss where it becomes utterly impossible to use because of how laggy it becomes, and it's definitely the profile as as soon as it's disabled, I go up by 30 FPS and into an actual playable state. The same LUA error is appearing when you mouseover or target yourself with the profile enabled. Version 2.1.01, I play at 30 latency.
> 
> I have better specs then listed above by the way(Why would you ever play with such a high PQR delay by the way? I use any other profile at 20ms and no problems - only limited yourself at that point, frame drops have to be coming from somewhere or a combination of multiple things).
> 
> Good examples are lfr iron qon and oondasta, during the final phase of iron qon the profile ends up being so laggy (8 Fps, down from the usual 40 at that point of time), Oondasta it drops to 5 FPS or bellow, of the average 30-40 FPS I get there (high pop server).


Absolutely amazing post. Well said, and 100% accurate. You have read my mind and deciphered my words.
Doing 25 man LFR Iron Qon right now and the FPS drops are insane.
Something is locking up the profile, that's for sure.
Do we have any fixes or solutions to this problem?

----------


## ace99ro

never tried the disc in a raid yet , but the shaman and holy pala profiles in 25 man raids never go below 40fps for me , ussualy sits arround 70-80 , drops to 40 during heavy AOE phases

----------


## dkmo

Hey,

I have a Problem since yesterday. I use the Resto Druid Profile. Everytime I enter a Raid (25/10) my Druid is spamming rejuvination without end, doesnt use any of the other spells and if there is a Hunter with the pet he's healing the pet by spamming rejuvination endless...even if I'm not infight. What happened? Reinstalled PQR and downloaded the Profile - same issues

----------


## joenvidio

hey Vachiusa

would it be possible to add a setting in the PQInterface for holy priest that allows you to change when it switches from inner fire to inner will? it seems right now it changes at like 75%? but i cant really tell. if you could add that setting, it would allow people to fine tune it depending on how bad they need mana, you know?

also, on resto druid, natures vigil never gets used even tho i have it checked to use automatically at x health percentage and x number of players.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Anyone have some bomb ass settings for the Disc Priest Profile?
> Preferably 10 man heroic progression settings would be nice.
> Will +rep.


Does anyone have the bomb ass settings for the Holy Pally Profile 10 man HC...will give massive rep  :Wink:

----------


## Laka0815

> Anyone have some bomb ass settings for the Disc Priest Profile?
> Preferably 10 man heroic progression settings would be nice.
> Will +rep.


You have a pm.  :Wink: 

I like the Disc Profile, with the right settings it will do his job even in hc mode.
Good job and thanks for it.

I can confirm the Lags on some bosses in lfr, but had them sometimes before whitout PQR.
Everytime if there are to many effects my frames droop down. I think my computer is too old.
Have you tested to put your video settings a little bit lower?

----------


## dkmo

Anyone have some bomb ass settings for the Resto Druid Profile?
Preferably 10 man heroic progression settings would be nice.
Will +rep.

----------


## ebouster

hey there question, there's two different settings i can use.. the /nova and the PQR interface one.. what if I only want to use the PQR interface settings and not the nova ones? or does one override the other.. i just dont want them conflicting with each other because they have different settings. 

and what are the differences in the different profiles to choose from.. (10man/25man/Master Vachiusa PQI/Master Vachiusa/Group) reason I ask is bc all the PQI settings are the same with all of these.. thank you for your help! apologize for the newbness

----------


## saintsrlfc

> You have a pm. 
> 
> I like the Disc Profile, with the right settings it will do his job even in hc mode.
> Good job and thanks for it.
> 
> I can confirm the Lags on some bosses in lfr, but had them sometimes before whitout PQR.
> Everytime if there are to many effects my frames droop down. I think my computer is too old.
> Have you tested to put your video settings a little bit lower?


Any chance of sharing them settings with me  :Smile:

----------


## generalsquid

> hey there question, there's two different settings i can use.. the /nova and the PQR interface one.. what if I only want to use the PQR interface settings and not the nova ones? or does one override the other.. i just dont want them conflicting with each other because they have different settings. 
> 
> and what are the differences in the different profiles to choose from.. (10man/25man/Master Vachiusa PQI/Master Vachiusa/Group) reason I ask is bc all the PQI settings are the same with all of these.. thank you for your help! apologize for the newbness


if you run the PQI profile, the PQI interface will be your primary interface. Change settings there. If you use an older profile, PQI interface wont be usable - Use the Nova Frame.

The different profiles you mention are settings that are default for each of those types of content (25 man raiding, 10 man, 5 man) Master profile chooses which of these groups is relevant based on your grpoup make up. PQI is a single "all in one profile" and will by deafult do what it needs to do regardless of group size. 

use the PQI profile. It is the most uptodate and teh PQI interface is miles ahead of Nova frame. 

all of this information is captured in this thread prior your post.

----------


## ebouster

> if you run the PQI profile, the PQI interface will be your primary interface. Change settings there. If you use an older profile, PQI interface wont be usable - Use the Nova Frame.
> 
> The different profiles you mention are settings that are default for each of those types of content (25 man raiding, 10 man, 5 man) Master profile chooses which of these groups is relevant based on your grpoup make up. PQI is a single "all in one profile" and will by deafult do what it needs to do regardless of group size. 
> 
> use the PQI profile. It is the most uptodate and teh PQI interface is miles ahead of Nova frame. 
> 
> all of this information is captured in this thread prior your post.


I thank you very much for the answer.. very helpful.

----------


## Sivers

Good evening,

Wonderful profiles you have here. Everything I've tried is working flawlessly, but I have a couple issues with the resto druid profile (using the latest PQI version).

When someone is below the Rejuv threshold and doesn't already have Rejuv on them, it seems like the profile freezes and doesn't heal at all sometimes. I watched someone get hit once from 100% to 70% hp (Rejuv threshold is 90% for me), it didn't cast Rejuv or anything else on him and I watched his HP go all the way to 0 (I wanted to see what would happen.. sorry random PUG guy).

On the same subject, it spends a lot of mana saving stupid pets sometimes (say the player forgot to turn off threatening presence). Is there a way to disable pet healing?

Also, if you activate bear form, say for Stampeding Roar, it seems to think that your mana pool hit 0 and wastes Innervate even if your mana is at 100%.

Thanks for looking at this and thanks for the great profiles!

----------


## rippy1987

Awesome disc profile working flawless for me in LFR.

----------


## isleview

good settings for holy paladin profile?

----------


## ebouster

when i use the mw profiles the mana just goes down way too quickly (ilvl 512 13k spirit) anyone have proper settings so that it doesnt go OOM so quickly? i end up having to switch to deadnspiffys profile and then i begin to regen my mana back. settings are basically the same on both of them too.. hmm

----------


## generalsquid

> when i use the mw profiles the mana just goes down way too quickly (ilvl 512 13k spirit) anyone have proper settings so that it doesnt go OOM so quickly? i end up having to switch to deadnspiffys profile and then i begin to regen my mana back. settings are basically the same on both of them too.. hmm


if youre just playing LFR or normal, change the following from default

Soothing mists 85
soothing mist 4 chi - 99
surging mist - off (retards in lfr standing in shit will result in too many spams of surging mist)
spam expel harm on
Spam Renewing mist on 
revival threshold 80
revival targets 8-10
sck off
chi burst 90
chi burst targets 3
detox off (not even remotely needed in lfr. the more dbuffs that are out, the more healing you can do  :Wink: 
uplift threshold 96-97
uplift targets 3
DPS OFF

those are really high thresholds and will result in healps of overhealing, but will also result in your profile spamming healing as soon as ther eis anything to heal. In LFR/normal ther eis basically nothing to heal or you get one geared healer healing 60% of teh damage and you have zero chance on healing anything with lower thresholds.

SCK and surging mists are your mana sinks. rest is pretty standard.
13k spirit you shouldnt go oom.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Eternal Flame blanketing logic needs to be added to the Holy Paladin profile.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey guys, just a quick question. After using Vach's profiles, which class do you heals the best if being played pqr? Which benefits most from the inhuman reaction time of pqr vs human? Which needs the least interaction to be at its most effective?

Disc Priest? amazing but needs to pre plan for incoming damage to be at its most effective
Resto Shaman? awesome but difficult to code its many cooldowns to use them correctly without wasting them.

You get the idea. I just wanted to hear your thoughts. 
Personally I'm leaning towards Holy Paladin but that's only my opinion.

----------


## Airwavez

> Eternal Flame blanketing logic needs to be added to the Holy Paladin profile.


I requested this a while ago hope it get implemented soon! Much needed keybind feature. Hold down for EF BLanket Mode. Toggle how much HP to use 1-3 in PQI, and push down to activate over LOD/WOG logic.

----------


## xNotta

> *Vachiusa Resto Shammy*
> 
> This profile based on 48x ilvl with RDF, LFR and 10m.
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


I can't get the Talent and Glyphs link to work. Could someone please share which talents and glyphs were used in the Talent Calculator?
Thank you.

----------


## leluju

Hello,
I am new. 
I want to use PQI. I installed it and used it for other profils like the one from Rubin. 
But it did not work for this healing profil. 
Can someone explain what to do to use PQi for this healing profil ?

----------


## treebuddy

Thanks for making such a great resto druid profile. I absolutely love it, and I haven't had any problems with it in the two months that I have been using it. That being said, I'm making this post because I have had some troubles with this profile on Heroic Tortos. It is quite temperamental, and I have been trying to add in custom code to be able to heal targets with the Crytal Shell debuff, but every time I try, it breaks the profile. If you, or anyone else could help me with this, I would be forever in your debt

There is code over in the Monk Mistweaver thread that outlines using custom HP values if a target has the buff on them. This is what I have been trying to do, but I do not have enough experience with LUA and coding with PQR healer profiles to be able to make it work. This ([PQR] Monk Mistweaver) is the post I am talking about.

----------


## qcorn

holy priest PQI pause key not working, please fix

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Recommended updates for all profiles:*
> -Fixed some bugs
> -Fixed and added some new setting values for your requests
> -Changed some default setting values
> -Changed some healing logics


For lagging, fps drop I can not fix because my WoW account is frozen now (game time card (US) donation always welcome) so cant test new updates, cant simulate lagging and just blind coding. But last time i played, i didnt have any lags with 200 ms PQR delay setting. So please give me your setting, raid infos...


Any feedbacks will be appreciated!

----------


## SourSkittles

btw it seems like you forgot to change the version # as its still giving out a V# of 2.1.01 when updating through the svn or pqr.

----------


## froggystyle

was wondering if anyone uses the DISC format? in 10man

----------


## SourSkittles

> was wondering if anyone uses the DISC format? in 10man


I use disc profile for lfr/10m/25m and pretty much everything else in game without any troubles at all with everything set at default settings and usually come top 1-5 heals depending on what I'm doing.

----------


## xNotta

Could someone please tell me the Talents and Glyphs used in the Resto Shaman profile?

----------


## sassypriest

I use the Disc profile and got a top 20 parse on Jin'rohk HC  :Big Grin:

----------


## blakehan

If your have >2' manatea,such as 3,4,5..., then the heal will be paused until mana tea was Completely consumed

----------


## jayluv

how does dispelling work on fights where u do not want to dispel right away. and if so can u disable detox in the monk profile?

----------


## Xelu

> how does dispelling work on fights where u do not want to dispel right away. and if so can u disable detox in the monk profile?


Check FAQ at first page.

----------


## generalsquid

> Check FAQ at first page.


or do a search or read the thread or look at the nova frame or look at pqinterface....

----------


## wishkeeper

> For lagging, fps drop I can not fix because my WoW account is frozen now (game time card (US) donation always welcome) so cant test new updates, cant simulate lagging and just blind coding. But last time i played, i didnt have any lags with 200 ms PQR delay setting. So please give me your setting, raid infos...
> 
> 
> Any feedbacks will be appreciated!



Any chance you can update monk profiles with the specific healing rotation WITH the legendary metagem?

----------


## MyNewName

I main a disc priest and use this profile. I swear by it. It is friggin awesome. I would not use another. I did have to remove dispel from the rotation so I can control that on my own. Just use Decursive and good to go.

----------


## darkayo

With the last patch, Paladin doesn't cast Radiance . Tried to make a fresh install. Same problem

----------


## ace99ro

confirming that , after the patch the paladin profile does not cast any AOE spells - Radiance or LOD , did a fresh install several restarts of wow - PQR - several console reload ui comands , nothing , it only uses single target heals

----------


## ace99ro

LE : it was a bug in the offsets 

edit the latest offsets and change ur ObjMgr line to this line 

<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>

----------


## darkayo

Thanks a lot for this. +rep ! Work like a charm
When i press LS ( left shift ); rotation doesn't pause. Any help ?

----------


## expunge

> Thanks a lot for this. +rep ! Work like a charm
> When i press LS ( left shift ); rotation doesn't pause. Any help ?


Make sure it's checked and set as LS in PQI for your rotation.

----------


## darkayo

Yes, checked pause and associated LS in PQI. I tried LC too

----------


## expunge

> Yes, checked pause and associated LS in PQI. I tried LC too


Make sure the data file and the PQI_Data.lua files are updated. Just go into your profile and click the update rotation button, should work. Other than that, not sure.

----------


## Xelu

> Yes, checked pause and associated LS in PQI. I tried LC too


What profile are you using?

----------


## scrapbot

holy pally still isn't casting aoe heals anyone figure out why yet?

----------


## darkayo

> holy pally still isn't casting aoe heals anyone figure out why yet?


Read previous page. It's fixed.




> What profile are you using?


Vashiusa HPal

----------


## scrapbot

thank you darkayo

----------


## genebart

On mistweaver profile... none of the level 30 talents (chi wave, etc) seem to be working now. 

Thunderfocus tea does not seem to be working either, although this has not been tested QUITE as much as the above lvl 30 tier of talents.

Even less tested - but suspicious - is Revival.

----------


## Kaolla

Can't get a single thing to work with the Paladin profiles. I've tried clean installs of the rotation, PQR, the data file, PQI and multiple 17055 offsets.

I am ashamed.  :Frown:

----------


## Xelu

> Can't get a single thing to work with the Paladin profiles. I've tried clean installs of the rotation, PQR, the data file, PQI and multiple 17055 offsets.
> 
> I am ashamed.


Try this offset



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## Kaolla

Odd, still couldn't get it to work. Not really sure why every other Paladin profile is working, but I can't even get Vachiusa's to start.

I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but I'm really out of ideas.

----------


## joenvidio

for holy priest, inner will switching doesnt work at all. and it would also be nice if we could get a slide bar to indicate at how much mana to activate inner will, and when it goes above the mana percent you set it to, switch back to inner fire. i would set mine to 40, for example. and inner fire should always be on first, and only change to inner will when you hit your mana percent setting.

everything else works great. thanks!

----------


## sassypriest

since the patch the other day the holy paladin profile doesn't seem to use AOE spells or at least it wont for me both nova and PQI, i have the new offsets.

----------


## Xelu

> since the patch the other day the holy paladin profile doesn't seem to use AOE spells or at least it wont for me both nova and PQI, i have the new offsets.


Please check your offset



> <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>

----------


## odano1988

on the resto profiles a little bit confused do i use the master?or do i use 25 man?i cant seem t oget rotation editor up when using just the 25 man one where i can change keybinds, works with master but will master work in 25 man setting?

----------


## odano1988

also, it isnt Unleashing elements b4 it does healign rain even when ue is on cd?

----------


## odano1988

and last question i swear =-) what are the custom tables for?

----------


## SourSkittles

> and last question i swear =-) what are the custom tables for?


Custom tables are for if you are set to heal only certain people in your raid, you would put them on the custom table and then the rotation would only look at those people to heal instead of pretty much everyone in the raid.

----------


## Kaolla

So, I've basically reinstalled everything I can think of at this point, and still haven't gotten the Paladin profile working at all. -- Pause --, -- Init -- and -- PQI Variables -- constantly return true.

I'm curious whether those of you who have it working are EU or US players, because I can't figure out what's going on.

Using Vachiusa Data File v2.0.13 and Vachiusa Holy PQI Paladin v2.1.01.

----------


## Airwavez

> So, I've basically reinstalled everything I can think of at this point, and still haven't gotten the Paladin profile working at all. -- Pause --, -- Init -- and -- PQI Variables -- constantly return true.
> 
> I'm curious whether those of you who have it working are EU or US players, because I can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Using Vachiusa Data File v2.0.13 and Vachiusa Holy PQI Paladin v2.1.01.


Newest holy pally PQI is 2.1.02

----------


## Kaolla

I just downloaded r95 from his SVN and it's still reporting at 2.1.01. Am I looking in the wrong place?

Attempting to update through PQR's Rotation page also downloaded 2.1.01  :Frown: 

EDIT: I see that VachiusaHolyPQI_Paladin_Abilities is at version 2.1.02, but VachiusaHolyPQI_Paladin_Rotations still lists 2.1.01 in the xml file.

----------


## Xelu

> I just downloaded r95 from his SVN and it's still reporting at 2.1.01. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> Attempting to update through PQR's Rotation page also downloaded 2.1.01


Make sure your right offset 


```
<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
```

Version 2.1.02: https://code.google.com/p/vachiusa/s..._Abilities.xml

Everything work well for me (US realm).

----------


## Kaolla

Meh, I have no idea what's going on then. The only thing it will do is buff if I click off Blessing of Kings. I've tried with addons enabled and disabled, fresh installs of PQR, even cleaned out things that shouldn't have anything to do with PQR. Still nothing.

Surprised that I'm having so much trouble with this; I used to write these damn things. I appreciate the help, Xelu.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelu

> Meh, I have no idea what's going on then. The only thing it will do is buff if I click off Blessing of Kings. I've tried with addons enabled and disabled, fresh installs of PQR, even cleaned out things that shouldn't have anything to do with PQR. Still nothing.
> 
> Surprised that I'm having so much trouble with this; I used to write these damn things. I appreciate the help, Xelu.


Could you enable profile then use this command "/dump UnitHealth("player")" in chat then post result here?

----------


## Kaolla

Results:



```
Dump: value=UnitHealth("player")
[1]=357398
```

----------


## Xelu

> Results:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Dump: value=UnitHealth("player")
> [1]=357398
> ```


Everything look like ok. Just 1 more command a custom function of Vachiusa (need target yourself then target enemy/dummy):


```
/dump CanHeal("target")
```

----------


## Kaolla

Hmmmm.



```
Dump: value=CanHeal("target")
[1]=false
```

I get the same value whether I'm targeting myself, an ally or an enemy/neutral/dummy. Curious. Is everything returning as unhealable?

----------


## Xelu

> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Dump: value=CanHeal("target")
> [1]=false
> ```
> 
> I get the same value whether I'm targeting myself, an ally or an enemy/neutral/dummy. Curious. Is everything returning as unhealable?


Its only return true when you are (or target) in your party/raid group.

----------


## Kaolla

And now, for no reason at all, everything is working beautifully. I don't know what changed, but I couldn't be happier. Thank you, Xelu!

Last request: I reinstalled PQR so many times that I lost my Pally settings. Could anyone share theirs, please?

----------


## Mike2143

Hi i have been following your profiles since you started to use PQI it is a much superior way of using the healing rotations but i have run into a problem with your resto druid profile i can not get it to use wild growth at all i have tried a few variation in the lua editor but still having no joy if anyone could help i would be extremely grateful thank you in advance

Sorry my bad offsets were out but ironbark still does not work either does using my trinks at less than 80 percent mana

thank you for such good profiles

----------


## floppydrive

I get extreme lag when i use this Paladin profile. Is this normal?

----------


## Eryx

What is your ability check delay set to in PQR settings, Floppydrive? Try setting it to ~250 and see if that helps!

----------


## kuukuu

Holy Pally doesn't seem to be using any AoE heals for me all the sudden. Using newest version off the SVN and no change.

----------


## shamash89

Mine seems to be fine, but the tank following feature in the interrupt isn't working. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## shamash89

Also it seems to try to spam holy shock when it's unable to cast it.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

If you are having problems with Holy Paladin AoE make sure your offsets are all correct. From what I've seen, Vach uses an AoE function that has its own offset, which many people must have gotten wrong recently. Try using the offsets Cokx posted, Holy AoE has been fine for me with those offsets.

----------


## Mavmins

I noticed my shaman doesn't use chain heal any more, might have to check those offsets !

----------


## Xelu

*If you don't have correct offsets, your AOE healing will not work!*

----------


## cassrgs

indeed after last ninja patch and even with xelper offsets with <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr> monk profile isnt working well, it takes too much time to cast sooth mist, and dont cast uplift and chi busrt nether thunder focus tea

----------


## jamesmudie

The priest healing profile isn't working at all (Holy)

----------


## shamash89

Is holy pally supposed to constantly spam holy shock, even out of combat?

----------


## Kaolla

For whatever reason, I've had trouble with Holy Paladin AoE healing in the latest version. Reverting to r91 (and the older Data File) fixes the issue for me. I've tried Cokx's offsets as well.

Not really sure why AoE would work in one version and not in the other.

----------


## healzzz

Hpala works just fine with latest version

----------


## Silvera

Is there a reason that your Holy Paladin profile spams Beacon of Light on random/the same target all the time?

----------


## shamash89

> Is there a reason that your Holy Paladin profile spams Beacon of Light on random/the same target all the time?


Mine is doing holy shock lol

----------


## Xelu

> Is there a reason that your Holy Paladin profile spams Beacon of Light on random/the same target all the time?


Remove glyph of Beacon of Light if you don't like this logic.




> Mine is doing holy shock lol


Spam Holy shock for maximum your holy power.

----------


## Nanotech

After last path, your restordruit rotation work so bad(((( no wild Grow, no Rejuvenation for raid.... please repair it

----------


## Xelu

> After last path, your restordruit rotation work so bad(((( no wild Grow, no Rejuvenation for raid.... please repair it


Read all previous posts before complaint!

----------


## Ognos

how come the resto shaman sits around like an idiot in every setting except 25man groups?

I set riptide and healing wave to 99% to test it and it just stands there until a party member gets below 40% then uses ancestral swiftness to heal.

----------


## healzzz

anybody with good hpala settings?

----------


## SirBarnz

Just wanted to say big thanks to Vachiusa for the Disc Priest profile!
Been using this for lfr's and 10man normals and it spot on! Keep up the great work!

Would be happy to donate for any premium features you might have for this profile  :Smile:

----------


## Airwavez

Been using it on heroics, still spot on  :Wink:

----------


## scrapbot

so was doing an lfr and noticed the holy pally profile still dispelling even though I have cleanse and cleanse mouseover removed from the abilities as well as VCleanse unchecked in nova options any idea why I can't get it to stop cleansing?

----------


## wishkeeper

> so was doing an lfr and noticed the holy pally profile still dispelling even though I have cleanse and cleanse mouseover removed from the abilities as well as VCleanse unchecked in nova options any idea why I can't get it to stop cleansing?


did you disabled "new events"?

From first page:




> *5.How to disable/remove all dispel functions?*
> -Uncheck DispelRaid or VDispelRaid in Nova frame setting.
> -Uncheck NewEvents in Nova frame setting.

----------


## expunge

> did you disabled "new events"?
> 
> From first page:


Yeah, even the disc priest one was doing it last night with all of it turned off. Luckily it dispelled me first during ionization.

----------


## scrapbot

I think I unchecked both new and old but Im not 100% I'll have to try it out later

----------


## xNotta

Resto Shaman Profile:

What is the difference between the 2 different named files in /svn/trunk/Profiles/SHAMAN/?
I am thinking VachiusaRestoPQI is for PQInterface and the other is for Nova frame.

Which one of these is better to use? (Sorry if it's a stupid question)
Also, does anyone have a working link to the Resto Shaman Talents and Glyphs?

----------


## wishkeeper

> Resto Shaman Profile:
> 
> What is the difference between the 2 different named files in /svn/trunk/Profiles/SHAMAN/?
> I am thinking VachiusaRestoPQI is for PQInterface and the other is for Nova frame.
> 
> Which one of these is better to use?




they are the same, it depends if you want to use PQInterface addon or not

----------


## Terades313

For me Holy Priest do nothing  :Big Grin: 

Diszi works well.

pala ... not so nice someone got good setings and can pm me? i can send priest settings for it :P 8/13 hc

----------


## healzzz

just post settings here, its a community afterall.

----------


## SourSkittles

> For me Holy Priest do nothing 
> 
> Diszi works well.
> 
> pala ... not so nice someone got good setings and can pm me? i can send priest settings for it :P 8/13 hc


if the priest settings are for disc, I'd love to have them if possible  :Big Grin:  I don't have pally settings sadly as I don't play a pally.

----------


## Terades313

Tortos hc dont work? at disc profile or?

----------


## mitch1080

Hi,

Resto druid is good for 5 man instances but i notice in 25 man raids that it doesnt use wild growth often enough and i am using a lot of mana! any ideas to change this?

----------


## izako

vashiusa hello! Your profile is very good ... the only thing I wonder is if you like ShootingMist4chi upload up to 5 chi .... ShootingMist5chi? thank you! and sorry for the English

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi,
> 
> Resto druid is good for 5 man instances but i notice in 25 man raids that it doesnt use wild growth often enough and i am using a lot of mana! any ideas to change this?


You can change settings and thresholds for spells in the nova_frame or PQInfterface.

----------


## mitch1080

> You can change settings and thresholds for spells in the nova_frame or PQInfterface.


Normally yes, but PQInterface has been updated and i cant get the rotation configurations to show up anymore :confused:

I am sure it is something that i am doing wrong but just dont know what!

----------


## froggystyle

is there a way to get the disc profile to use divine star?

----------


## expunge

> is there a way to get the disc profile to use divine star?


Nope, it's built around cascade. Just make it a shift+button combo so it stops the script and you can hit it yourself.

----------


## iceymot

i have a problem with the resto shaman profile 25man. Every time i hold the hot key to cast Healing Rain, it keeps spaming the spell but never ends up casting it. Sometimes it does work but most of the time it just spams. Tried changing the hotkey but same issue. Occurs during combat, outa combat it works fine.
Any ideas what i can do to fix it?

----------


## saintsrlfc

Any decent holy pally settings anyone can share?

----------


## 056

> Tortos hc dont work? at disc profile or?



The buff in Tortos locks player health at max and requires you to build a shield buff on the raid members. I have to manually heal on that fight. But you might get away with turning your AOE healing spells to heal people who are at 100%.

----------


## healzzz

> Any decent holy pally settings anyone can share?


my experience so far is that you have to change values and option based on fight. i.e. use LoD or not, when to cast EF etc..
the one function that really is missing is EF blanketing mode and tank-priority healing.

Holy Prism auto heal also does not seem to work for me

----------


## uwouldliketoknow

is there anyway to change the priority of the spells it seems , even if i make it throw eternal flame at 1hp it still prioritices throwing other spells first so it will end up often at 3 or even 5 hp, how do i make it eternal flame cast priority number 1 over all other spells ? , Been testing the shit out of paladin ( 250+ hours) Lfr , raid , etc, ive now tried some druid and shammy aswell, it seems all your profiles is having some sort of problem throwing instant cast hots on all the targets , it will just skip some and cast other spells first , this is both with renj, and eternal flame, any ideas ?, optimal it would keep spaming Eternal flame till no hp left , then spell , then again ef and so on

----------


## HNTT

After I update the mistweaver Monk's profile to 2.0.14 (PQR version 2.2.2), PQR raid 25 doesnt work at all, however, master profile still running properly, please help me to solve this problem, thanks a lot.

----------


## oswalt0

My follow tank hasn't been working in a while, is anyone else having this problem?

----------


## Varity

What is the different between vachiusadisc and vachiusadiscpqi ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> What is the different between vachiusadisc and vachiusadiscpqi ?


Vachiusadisc uses Nova_Frame and Vachiusadiscpqi uses PQInterface addon, I would assume.

----------


## Varity

> Vachiusadisc uses Nova_Frame and Vachiusadiscpqi uses PQInterface addon, I would assume.


Ah wow thx. My last question; What does the master version do? It is optimized for 10/25 raiding?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Ah wow thx. My last question; What does the master version do? It is optimized for 10/25 raiding?


The Disc Master Profile comes pretty optimized straight out of the box.

----------


## SourSkittles

> The Disc Master Profile comes pretty optimized straight out of the box.


I can vouch for this as I use the disc priest profile since it's my main and I have yet to mess with any values and I heal 10/25m raids just fine with no problems at all and no one yelling at me "because my healing sucks" or something or other, I get thanks and people saying how great I am at healing. heck I've even had a couple people say that I'm the best healer they have seen but I kinda shrug those off since they probably didn't play that long to meet really good healers.. But anyways all of this has happened because of the disc priest profile and playing with default settings.

----------


## nashades

can you put a screen of your PQI interface to compare

----------


## Varity

done with testing it again i rly love ur work... but i just have 1 problem my mass dispell is not working with the hotkey i dont know why i didnt changed anything in the settings. But thx this profile have a pause button so i can cast ít manually, anyone knows the fix?

----------


## froggystyle

how would you adjust the profile for DISC to be primalary for tank healing?

----------


## floppydrive

Is there anyway of getting this to use Eternal Flame as holy?

----------


## SourSkittles

> how would you adjust the profile for DISC to be primalary for tank healing?


Set up a custom table and put only the tank on it would be one way, but that's if you just wanna heal the tank and no one else. You could throw other people on the CT though also and it'll heal them as well.

----------


## JayPwns

The resto healing is amazing

I was 473 ilvl he was 509 and he was 2k hps higher for the tot fight

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice, but remember LFR aint the best benchmark of profiles. You know how much people are slacking there, though I use the Holy pally-profile and carry LFR's in low gear too.

----------


## ashdale

> Is there anyway of getting this to use Eternal Flame as holy?


If you are speaking about the latest Holy Paladin profile, it already supports it, its a part of the Word of Glory function in the profile

----------


## SourSkittles

> done with testing it again i rly love ur work... but i just have 1 problem my mass dispell is not working with the hotkey i dont know why i didnt changed anything in the settings. But thx this profile have a pause button so i can cast ít manually, anyone knows the fix?


It should be working just fine, as it works for me when ever I hit the mass dispell hotkey albeit it takes a couple more seconds for it to go off than usual.

----------


## nz7

Hey vachiusa I use your mistwalker profile all the time and its really good and I was wondering if you had any presets for heroic tortoss to spam heals on the absorbing shields would appreciate any info thanks :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## iceymot

just curious why ppl still use nova frame rather then PQI? PQI seems to retain keybinds, while with nova frames you gota change it all the time.

----------


## z3n

Anyone else have problem with PQI not saving settings when trying to lock it to a certain Profile set (set1 , set2 , set3...) when using Master (VachiusaHolyPQI) ? It just sets it back to the default settings even if I push return aafter every change

----------


## idiom444

So i've tried out your resto druid profile. I currently love a lot of the features you have built into it. But it just doesn't do the amount of healing it should. I use the Nova team profile and i just love it. So i just felt like making a suggestion.


You could take the code from the nova team profile and add your cool features to it and make it so much better than it currently is. Their profile can pull about 140k hps getting me a world number 2 rank on heroic primordius while yours does about 80k.

Not to bag on your profile but it can definetly be improved. Just making some constructive criticism and throwing some ideas out there.

----------


## T0mm

im not sure what you are on about Idiom444 but for me the Resto druid profile is much better then any other healing profile i have tried

----------


## healzzz

can anyone code an EF blanket mode for the hpala profile?

Also what settings are you guys using for 10 man HC as a holy paladin?

----------


## 056

> can anyone code an EF blanket mode for the hpala profile?
> 
> Also what settings are you guys using for 10 man HC as a holy paladin?


There was a re-write of another profile that had EF blanketing built in. It should be linked in the community list of rotations. It wasn't as customisable as the Vachi profiles, but it worked just as well. 

EF blanketing will potentially be going away with the nerf to EF's ability to build mastery stacks in the next major content patch...

Which reminds me to ask if Vachi has plans to update his profiles for the next patch or if he still needed donations of WoW time to have something to test against? HolyP could really use some meta gem proc support.

----------


## healzzz

do you remember which profile that was?


im more than willing to donate a 60 day card if Valchi says something

----------


## qq12345

hmm, is it normal for the disc priest profile to be activating inner will and not fire in raids?
Also cant seem to get it to activate the 25man automatically, it just stays on master when i activate it, was different for resto.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Master activates automatically for you, so 25man if in a 25man environment et cetera, thats how its supposed to work anyway.

----------


## haisenberg

Sweet profiles, playing disc priest at low itemlvl... first about to come...  :Big Grin: 

+rep

----------


## healzzz

so there's apparently no one that plays hpaladin who wants to share settings or who can add/change anything in the code?

----------


## Kinkeh

> hmm, is it normal for the disc priest profile to be activating inner will and not fire in raids?


It basically stance dances, it will stay inner fire until mana becomes a problem, then switches to inner will. This occurs sub 70% mana.




> so there's apparently no one that plays hpaladin who wants to share settings or who can add/change anything in the code?


A lot of people that use profiles don't post or check the thread on a regular basis, maybe besides to see if there's updates which you can simply check through PQR. I'm also sure any amazing settings are kept private for obvious reasons.

----------


## Dimonoff

profiles support tortos HM?

----------


## Kinkeh

> profiles support tortos HM?


I don't believe it does, I think what was suggested as the best option was to just set the maximum health for aoe abilities to 100 and toggle between it and manually healing.

----------


## healzzz

some ideas to improve the profile:

Heal Priority
By default it would be useful if the profile heals with the following priority: 

Target > Self > Focus Target > Raid (you could i.e. have the MT as target, the OT as focus)

Features
Introduce EF blanket mode (that you can switch on and off) as suggested before. Have a 10m and 25m setting - 10 man setting casts EF with 2 HP, 25 man casts EF with 1 HP.
Cast Hand of Purity on tanks with currently the lowest hp

Will add to this as i think of more

----------


## kuukuu

> do you remember which profile that was?
> 
> 
> im more than willing to donate a 60 day card if Valchi says something


I believe they're talking about my edit to Sheepmoon's old profile. It was specifically EF blanketing though, not really anything else, since it was edited back when EF blanketing was out performing every other style of healing. Haven't used it in forever since I don't play HPal anymore so not sure how it performs.

----------


## healzzz

yea i tried your edit, it doesn't work at all for me - probably because it is based on the 4pc T14 bonus of having HS on a 3 sec CD instead of 5.

Do you have any interested in adding something to this profile? I could donate GameTime etc.

----------


## kuukuu

> yea i tried your edit, it doesn't work at all for me - probably because it is based on the 4pc T14 bonus of having HS on a 3 sec CD instead of 5.
> 
> Do you have any interested in adding something to this profile? I could donate GameTime etc.


Not likely, I mainly only play my monk and druid now so don't pay much attention to HPal stuff. On top of that my free time lately is rather limited.

----------


## Hordeglider

I'm using the Disc Priest profile and it's been working very well. Anyone else is seeing problem with POM? I don't see it being casted at all even if I changed the value to 100.

Edit: Okay, it looks like it will cast POM but not exactly sure what condition it will cast but doesn't use it often enough

----------


## haisenberg

> Anyone else have problem with PQI not saving settings when trying to lock it to a certain Profile set (set1 , set2 , set3...) when using Master (VachiusaHolyPQI) ? It just sets it back to the default settings even if I push return aafter every change


Experienced this as well. I reinstalled PQI addon which basically did the trick for me. I used this link https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z from mentally, source: https://github.com/mentallys-hysteria/Priest . I cannot confirm by 100% that this is the solution because I tried anoumerous things.. ^^


--------------------------------------

//edit

Problem with Right-Alt - mass dispell feature:

I do not yet totally understand the condition for it (if there is one) but it is not used when I am hitting the hotkey.


In contrast: Left-Crtl: working without any problem.

----------


## SourSkittles

Okay so I have a little problem that I hope someone could help me with (this is with the disc/holy priest profile) was raiding with my guild today and we are up to megaera in ToT and here comes the problem when ever we get to the point that the cinders start to come the profile decides to pretty much auto-dispel very quickly who ever it is with cinders which in turn usually ends up wiping us eventually... So the question is how can I get it to stop auto-dispelling the cinders so we can actually get through this?

----------


## imdasandman

> Experienced this as well. I reinstalled PQI addon which basically did the trick for me. I used this link https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z from mentally, source: https://github.com/mentallys-hysteria/Priest . I cannot confirm by 100% that this is the solution because I tried anoumerous things.. ^^
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> //edit
> 
> Problem with Right-Alt - mass dispell feature:
> 
> ...


Make sure that nothing else in pqi is bound to right ctrl

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Okay so I have a little problem that I hope someone could help me with (this is with the disc/holy priest profile) was raiding with my guild today and we are up to megaera in ToT and here comes the problem when ever we get to the point that the cinders start to come the profile decides to pretty much auto-dispel very quickly who ever it is with cinders which in turn usually ends up wiping us eventually... So the question is how can I get it to stop auto-dispelling the cinders so we can actually get through this?


Cant you just uncheck auto dispell in PQInteface? or Just remove Dispell completely from the rotation in rotation-editor?

----------


## Dimonoff

In the MW Monk fist rotation missed сode when at a certain % helth bot switches to direct healing rotation.


upd: Tiger Palm missing code which check if player have "Muscle Memory" buff... and we wery fast go to OOM...

----------


## rootlsuer

> Cant you just uncheck auto dispell in PQInteface? or Just remove Dispell completely from the rotation in rotation-editor?


in the docs it says to disable natures cure and new events in the /nova controls.

----------


## Traxex84

Figured id test out your Hpally profile on my pally alt, only around 500 Ilvl. Topped healing by a fair bit in LFR without any self configuring of the profile. Pretty impressed, +4 rep.

Durumu


Prim


Dark Animus

----------


## SourSkittles

> Cant you just uncheck auto dispell in PQInteface? or Just remove Dispell completely from the rotation in rotation-editor?


I already tried removing dispell from the rotation and even unchecking auto-dispell in PQInterface and it would still auto-dispell 




> in the docs it says to disable natures cure and new events in the /nova controls.


2 things I don't use the druid profile as stating in my post I am using the priest disc/holy profiles... and I don't use the nova profiles either as I'm using the PQI versions instead as they are better.

----------


## Dimonoff

Vachiusa still support profiles?

----------


## DEFLAMA

> //edit
> 
> Problem with Right-Alt - mass dispell feature:
> 
> I do not yet totally understand the condition for it (if there is one) but it is not used when I am hitting the hotkey.


Don't know if you are still experiencing this problem as I've only just noticed it but by any chance are you using a US format keyboard but in another language setting on your PC? I had the problem of my Right-ALT not working for any profile and found it was because I was using a US format keyboard with an English-EU setting on my PC. I switched the setting to US (that matches the keys on my keyboard) and it fixed the problem.
(not sure if this is your problem but thought I might offer a possible solution)

----------


## T0mm

> Don't know if you are still experiencing this problem as I've only just noticed it but by any chance are you using a US format keyboard but in another language setting on your PC? I had the problem of my Right-ALT not working for any profile and found it was because I was using a US format keyboard with an English-EU setting on my PC. I switched the setting to US (that matches the keys on my keyboard) and it fixed the problem.
> (not sure if this is your problem but thought I might offer a possible solution)


I got the same problem myself with norwegian keyboard, i have to put it to English-US and it fix the problem.

----------


## mcwhat

I get the following when trying to use the utility profile:



```
Date: 2013-07-16 12:42:05
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Resurect_enab..."] line 7:
   attempt to call method 'IsVisible' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: IsVisible()
   [string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Resurect_enab..."]:7: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: PQR_ExecuteInterrupt()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
```

Resurrect and follow tanks doesn't appear to be working.

----------


## Serpious

Is there a reason why 'Healing Rain' is not an auto cast? Seems a little strange to have one of the highest HPS heal not automated

----------


## haisenberg

> Make sure that nothing else in pqi is bound to right ctrl
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta





> Don't know if you are still experiencing this problem as I've only just noticed it but by any chance are you using a US format keyboard but in another language setting on your PC? I had the problem of my Right-ALT not working for any profile and found it was because I was using a US format keyboard with an English-EU setting on my PC. I switched the setting to US (that matches the keys on my keyboard) and it fixed the problem.
> (not sure if this is your problem but thought I might offer a possible solution)


Problem resolved. Thx for help.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Is there a reason why 'Healing Rain' is not an auto cast? Seems a little strange to have one of the highest HPS heal not automated


As far as I know there is no function in PQR at the moment to find friendly units locations so Healing Rain can't be coded to be dropped on a group of people at the moment. I could be wrong. Xelper (the creator of PQR) said he would be adding this in his next update but don't know when that will be.

----------


## Mavmins

PQR cant drop AoE on a player, so no AoE spells are auto cast, they have to be dropped on mouse cursor position, PQR 3 was meant to support it but I dont think anyone has heard anything about that for months

----------


## Serpious

Ah well that is a shame because the modifiers do not work for me at all o.O

And random healing pauses, sometimes no earthsheild on focus target etc. etc.

Is this still being updated?

----------


## svs

> Ah well that is a shame because the modifiers do not work for me at all o.O
> 
> And random healing pauses, sometimes no earthsheild on focus target etc. etc.
> 
> Is this still being updated?


Everything works like a charm. I'm using Vachiusa's profiles for all healing classes.

----------


## Ninjaderp

He more than likely have it setup wrong then, 0x0 do you have the latest version of PQInterface installed? All the data-files etc.

----------


## Serpious

I do yes, have the latest profile from SVN too etc. etc.

It works great sometimes but in HC scenarios for example it will just randomly stop casting earth shield on my focus target, and the 'freezing' is like it thinks it is out of combat (When it's not) as a quick cast of something onto the mob and it will carry on healing again.

Was kind of hoping to stay away from creating PQR profiles again.

----------


## Xelu

> I do yes, have the latest profile from SVN too etc. etc.
> 
> It works great sometimes but in HC scenarios for example it will just randomly stop casting earth shield on my focus target, and the 'freezing' is like it thinks it is out of combat (When it's not) as a quick cast of something onto the mob and it will carry on healing again.
> 
> Was kind of hoping to stay away from creating PQR profiles again.


This profile is not design for scenarios (non rolecheck).
ES only casts on high threat members (tanks) and not auto casts on focus target.

----------


## histo

holy paladin

In other languages, hotkeys do not working?
Can i use A key or B key instead of shift/alt/ctrl key ?

----------


## HNTT

PQR Ver.2.2.2, MistweaverPQI ver.2.0.12, Mistweaver Ver.2.0.14, MistweaverPQI doe not cast mana tea at all, however, Mistweaver runs perfectly, anyone could find out the problems? I've never changed any code or changed any percentage via NOVA or PQI interface yet, so, what's the problem? thanks in adv.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I'm trying out the druid profile right now. I saw one minor issue. On the PQR pull down menu tool tip it gives the key bindings for a monk.


You are a spam-bot, go away.

----------


## generalsquid

> PQR Ver.2.2.2, MistweaverPQI ver.2.0.12, Mistweaver Ver.2.0.14, MistweaverPQI doe not cast mana tea at all, however, Mistweaver runs perfectly, anyone could find out the problems? I've never changed any code or changed any percentage via NOVA or PQI interface yet, so, what's the problem? thanks in adv.


are you using the mana tea glyph? if not, put it in.

----------


## healzzz

can someone report on the monk profile? How well does it work in general and can someone share his settings for 10m normal mode?

----------


## ganjador

> can someone report on the monk profile? How well does it work in general and can someone share his settings for 10m normal mode?


I'm 13/13h with and without the monk profile. For 10m I used the default settings. I think I might have turned up Enveloping and Surging by ~10% hp; I don't mind small amounts of overhealing for the added security of not dying... lol.

For 25m (heroic content), I tweaked the settings a bit more, and also took out the auto-use of Revival and Life Cocoon (heroic raiding is a bit more strategic than "Oh no, they're low hp, I should use the biggest CD I have!")

For 10m normal content, you should be good to go with the default settings. But if you have some undergeared raiders, you might want to set the % for Surging and Enveloping a bit higher.

Hope that helps. :P

----------


## Nanotech

Help please!
How you can disable the auto-dispel and auto-Revival and include back. Sometimes it is necessary to use them only at certain times

----------


## Phygar

Does anyone else have a problem with disc priest not smiting

----------


## Ninjaderp

Not the last time I used it, you using the profile with PQInterface support? Thats the one I used most recently.

----------


## generalsquid

> Help please!
> How you can disable the auto-dispel and auto-Revival and include back. Sometimes it is necessary to use them only at certain times


disabling them is explained about 20 times in this thread (no joke). adding them back mid fight? Recheck the boxes mid fight, then stop and start the profile again. simple, but really dumb. looking at check boxes and scrolling though stuff and stoping/starting profiles means your enot looking at whats going on.
Just disable them and make them manual. use a shift modifier and a mouse button (eg,in your healing mod of choice make dispell shift+middle mouse button your dispell) taht way when you hold your healing shift modifier, you are also pauing the profile. voila.

Hey vach, can you make your profile turn on the computer, log into wow, queue LFR, follow players through the instance, kill bosses, colect lewtz for me and log me off again when its all been done? That would make my day. can you see that it would be the most FUN that way? :P

----------


## haisenberg

-Vachiusa Disc Priest

Toon link: 90 Human Priest Discipline - Epic WoW Armory

Issue: Compared to other (LFR) discipline priest, my toon has an extremely high mana consumption. Reforged with ReforgeLite (like suggested in opening post), enchants missing but still some boss fights drain my mana like crazy. I am using the profile with some adjustments: dps - health avarage of group, value lowered to 50, heal+greater heal+binding heal+self binding heal unchecked.
The discipline priest should do the most healing right rough atonemnt, right? Of course, sometimes "it depends" but in a general sense/understanding.

What am I doing wrong here? Or is it just.. get a higher itemlvl and I am fine?

Still, I love your profiles - amazing job!

----------


## expunge

> -Vachiusa Disc Priest
> 
> Toon link: 90 Human Priest Discipline - Epic WoW Armory
> 
> Issue: Compared to other (LFR) discipline priest, my toon has an extremely high mana consumption. Reforged with ReforgeLite (like suggested in opening post), enchants missing but still some boss fights drain my mana like crazy. I am using the profile with some adjustments: dps - health avarage of group, value lowered to 50, heal+greater heal+binding heal+self binding heal unchecked.
> The discipline priest should do the most healing right rough atonemnt, right? Of course, sometimes "it depends" but in a general sense/understanding.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Or is it just.. get a higher itemlvl and I am fine?
> 
> Still, I love your profiles - amazing job!


You need to turn off pretty much all the single target heals. I leave on renew tank, shield tank, shield, binding heal and that's it. Then just let it DPS most of the time. I'm clearing heroic progression fights no problem. Also, don't do the haste build, if that's what he has up there. Go crit. With haste you'll be OOM almost instantly without the meta.




> Does anyone else have a problem with disc priest not smiting


It has a low smite up-time when you don't have evangelism up. Just hit it and it will start doing smite. I found that a long time ago but it wasn't ever addressed. Not a huge problem.

----------


## sassypriest

bare with it it's just a gear issue i use the profile with very few alterations and i have no mana issues at all on HC Content

----------


## healzzz

i'm wondering, i've been playing around with the monk profile - is anyone else noticing quite a heavy performance hit on the game?

Also it seems that it doesn't use Mana tea on a regular basis. I sometimes have 13 or 14 stacks but my mana is at 32%.

----------


## svs

> bare with it it's just a gear issue i use the profile with very few alterations and i have no mana issues at all on HC Content


Agreed. With 477 item level and 8k spirit it's normal to go OOM on every extensive healing fight

----------


## haisenberg

> Make sure that nothing else in pqi is bound to right ctrl
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta





> Don't know if you are still experiencing this problem as I've only just noticed it but by any chance are you using a US format keyboard but in another language setting on your PC? I had the problem of my Right-ALT not working for any profile and found it was because I was using a US format keyboard with an English-EU setting on my PC. I switched the setting to US (that matches the keys on my keyboard) and it fixed the problem.
> (not sure if this is your problem but thought I might offer a possible solution)





> Agreed. With 477 item level and 8k spirit it's normal to go OOM on every extensive healing fight


Understood, thanks for clarification.

----------


## imdasandman

> i'm wondering, i've been playing around with the monk profile - is anyone else noticing quite a heavy performance hit on the game?
> 
> Also it seems that it doesn't use Mana tea on a regular basis. I sometimes have 13 or 14 stacks but my mana is at 32%.


If you want the profile to use mana tea it might have to be glyphed. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## healzzz

> If you want the profile to use mana tea it might have to be glyphed. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yea i know, but I'm already glyphed. Perhaps I also mis-set the mana tea settings? The setting is a bit confusing or strangely labled because the "stack" setting goes to 100 but the mana setting only to 10?

----------


## generalsquid

> Yea i know, but I'm already glyphed. Perhaps I also mis-set the mana tea settings? The setting is a bit confusing or strangely labled because the "stack" setting goes to 100 but the mana setting only to 10?


I dont see why its confusing. One is mana deficit threshold you want tea to start being used and the othrr is for how many tea stacks there should as a min before it gets drunk. The default settings of 87 and 2 were 100% optimal.
Also when you hover over the pqi ability the tooltip tells you what each ability id for/does.

See what can happen when you actualyt get down to what the problem is?

----------


## healzzz

well for me when i hover over Mana Tea Limit, it says "number of stacks to use mana tea at" and that one goes from 0-100. The other setting "Mana Tea" goes from 0-10 and says "percentage of Mana to use Manatea at".

I dunno why you can't see thats confusing. But it seems to be normal for you to either flame people of just be plain ****ing rude. Please do me a favor and just not respond to posts that i make because I find you highly annoying.

----------


## generalsquid

> well for me when i hover over Mana Tea Limit, it says "number of stacks to use mana tea at" and that one goes from 0-100. The other setting "Mana Tea" goes from 0-10 and says "percentage of Mana to use Manatea at".
> 
> I dunno why you can't see thats confusing. But it seems to be normal for you to either flame people of just be plain ****ing rude. Please do me a favor and just not respond to posts that i make because I find you highly annoying.


hmm never noticed that, but why change it from default values if you dont know what they did? It works out of the box for mana tea 100% perfect .

from the bot - thew logic is sound.




> { name = "Mana Tea",
> enable = true,
> tooltip = "Enables the use of Mana Tea",
> widget = { type = 'numBox',
> value = 90,
> step = 1,
> max = 10,
> min = 0,
> tooltip = "The percent of Mana to use Mana Tea at",
> ...

----------


## jcole227

just starting using my holy paly...i've been using my disc priest for a while with these rotations....problem i've been having is i can't get the left shift pause to work....i've reloaded everything from fresh...tried different buttons for it but it doesn't seem to work on pally...with my priest theres never been an issue...i searched through the thread for this but either missed it or it's not there...anyone have any idea on what to try...almost forgot..it works fine with VachiusaHoly but no luck with the PQI one...

----------


## Ninjaderp

See if it isnt being used for something else, and if its checked in the PQI-settings.

----------


## sassypriest

Come back Vach and keep maintaining your Disc Priest profile !!... I pay you Top Dollah if you do.. :P

----------


## Airwavez

> well for me when i hover over Mana Tea Limit, it says "number of stacks to use mana tea at" and that one goes from 0-100. The other setting "Mana Tea" goes from 0-10 and says "percentage of Mana to use Manatea at".
> 
> I dunno why you can't see thats confusing. But it seems to be normal for you to either flame people of just be plain ****ing rude. Please do me a favor and just not respond to posts that i make because I find you highly annoying.


What I did to fix this:

1. Go to rotation editor
2. Open up Monk PQI
3. In the ability list, find all the "DPS" fields. 
4. Move them all to the left.
5. Save notes.
6. Enjoy it casts mana tea  :Smile: 

also I was running into this issue tonight, so I was just messing around. I noticed sometimes it gets stuck on "DPS:SM" so I'm like uhh it's not casting mana tea. So I just removed all DPS, I'm mainly always am just mistweaving and never fistweaving - so I don't care much. But I do use Deadman's Fistweave if I ever do which is keybound to another action  :Big Grin:

----------


## xNotta

Resto Shaman:
Anyone have any good PQI numbers for a higher ilvl (like 515, 522, 530) geared 25man and 10man raids? Or a xml profile file that works well?

----------


## healzzz

> What I did to fix this:
> 
> 1. Go to rotation editor
> 2. Open up Monk PQI
> 3. In the ability list, find all the "DPS" fields. 
> 4. Move them all to the left.
> 5. Save notes.
> 6. Enjoy it casts mana tea 
> 
> also I was running into this issue tonight, so I was just messing around. I noticed sometimes it gets stuck on "DPS:SM" so I'm like uhh it's not casting mana tea. So I just removed all DPS, I'm mainly always am just mistweaving and never fistweaving - so I don't care much. But I do use Deadman's Fistweave if I ever do which is keybound to another action


Thanks!! Awesome

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Resto Shaman:
> Anyone have any good PQI numbers for a higher ilvl (like 515, 522, 530) geared 25man and 10man raids? Or a xml profile file that works well?


Depends totally on your raid-setup and your own stats, theres no universal settings that works as good for everyone. Does the default settings not work good for you?

----------


## rootlsuer

> Resto Shaman:
> Anyone have any good PQI numbers for a higher ilvl (like 515, 522, 530) geared 25man and 10man raids? Or a xml profile file that works well?


works well for me in 10man normal tot on ilvl 530....resto shams only get good numbers if people are hurting an (progression)... farm numbers for them usually are always bad.

----------


## rootlsuer

Spamming buff on NPCs is annoying and telling... can we fix it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

can you maybe tell a bit more detail to what npc and what class you are and when it is occuring?

----------


## Eponu

I play with the Resto Schaman profile but it won't save my personal changes in the PQInterface after reload, can anyone help pls =)

----------


## Timekill

i noticed that the profile will spam fortitude on the auctioneer sometimes......but not a big deal really

----------


## SourSkittles

> i noticed that the profile will spam fortitude on the auctioneer sometimes......but not a big deal really


it only does that when the fortitude buff wears off on you and you are targeting a npc or other player, it'll just sit there and spam the buff till you untarget what ever you are targeting (unless its a npc that you are fighting) or you target yourself.

----------


## Cyxi

Hi,

i want the profile to work on tortos hm

i made this change in PQR_Vachiusa_Data.lua




> -- thk you for this Sinweaver
> function SIN_convert(spell)
> local spell = GetSpellInfo(spell)
> return spell
> end
> 
> function UnitHealthCyx(t)
> local THealthActual = UnitHealth(t)
>  -- if crystal then heal until 140701
> ...


and modify all the call of UnitHealth with my UnitHealthCyx(t)

Can this work?

Edit: i can skip 140701, its already done in canheal function
Edit 2: correction of code

----------


## wishkeeper

here my monk files with modified settings, 10/13hc atm

i just switch to dps/nodps during encounters, and disable dispel if the fight requires to manually dispel. Seems i do not have any mana tea problem 

I would love to see the meta gem proc improved into the rotation (surging mist spam or jab>tp>jab>tp spam with meta proc active)


MONK.rar

----------


## Cyxi

Do you heal manually on tortos hm?

----------


## healzzz

> here my monk files with modified settings, 10/13hc atm
> 
> i just switch to dps/nodps during encounters, and disable dispel if the fight requires to manually dispel. Seems i do not have any mana tea problem 
> 
> I would love to see the meta gem proc improved into the rotation (surging mist spam or jab>tp>jab>tp spam with meta proc active)
> 
> 
> Attachment 14854


cool, but aren't the setting values saved in the PQInterface.lua in Saved Variables?

----------


## wishkeeper

> Do you heal manually on tortos hm?


Nope, i just fistweave and manually cast soothing mist on tanks if needed (rarely). Fistweaving will basically do all the job of charging crystals.
Manually using dumpen harm and zen meditation before stomps to not let my crystal fade off





> cool, but aren't the setting values saved in the PQInterface.lua in Saved Variables?


I modified default settings directly in the profile because i often play from 4 different computers.

These values seems to fit good with my gear (7k spirit, 9.2k haste, 11.1k crit), but where also good when i was sitting at 6.2k haste breakpoint.

As said, the major and most needed improvement to do on the profile would be the meta proc surging/fist rotation spamming

----------


## Cyxi

Fistweave yes indeed

@Wish, can you take a look at my code for tortos hc. Is it correct?

----------


## wishkeeper

> Fistweave yes indeed
> 
> @Wish, can you take a look at my code for tortos hc. Is it correct?


no idea, i never went deep into the code enough to have a really idea of what it works and what does not

----------


## Cyxi

Ok,

i'll try it on sunday.

----------


## healzzz

> Nope, i just fistweave and manually cast soothing mist on tanks if needed (rarely). Fistweaving will basically do all the job of charging crystals.
> Manually using dumpen harm and zen meditation before stomps to not let my crystal fade off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified default settings directly in the profile because i often play from 4 different computers.
> 
> These values seems to fit good with my gear (*7k spirit, 9.2k haste, 11.1k crit*), but where also good when i was sitting at 6.2k haste breakpoint.
> ...


what ilvl are you sitting at for 11.1k crit? I suppose those stats are raidbuffed?

----------


## wishkeeper

> what ilvl are you sitting at for 11.1k crit? I suppose those stats are raidbuffed?


Nope raid UNbuffed. ilvl 543

----------


## healzzz

I'm at 529 and I'm sitting at 7k unbuffed crit

----------


## kuukuu

7k spirit....well that would explain why they're wanting to take the axe to mistweaver mana regen... never seen such abysmal spirit levels on a healer before...

----------


## wishkeeper

> 7k spirit....well that would explain why they're wanting to take the axe to mistweaver mana regen... never seen such abysmal spirit levels on a healer before...


and i would reforge more spirit if my gear would allow me that.... always finishing fights at 80-90%

----------


## Hoblerhans

> just starting using my holy paly...i've been using my disc priest for a while with these rotations....problem i've been having is i can't get the left shift pause to work....i've reloaded everything from fresh...tried different buttons for it but it doesn't seem to work on pally...with my priest theres never been an issue...i searched through the thread for this but either missed it or it's not there...anyone have any idea on what to try...almost forgot..it works fine with VachiusaHoly but no luck with the PQI one...


Hi there in the VachiusaPQI profile is a little fault that kills the pause ability.
Open the HolyPQI profile in the ability editor and click the pause ability. Then delete the big V written in front of PauseRotation_key...et voila^^ pause on left shift works^^
Have fun!

----------


## wishkeeper

> Ok,
> 
> i'll try it on sunday.


How worked?

----------


## healzzz

working really well for me. The only thing i feel is that in burst situations, the profile could be better / have some sort of burst mode. I'm keeping up well with a ilvl 535 holy paladin but not owning him in any fights

----------


## wishkeeper

use the tiger on burst

----------


## Tolpan

I love your profiles!




> *Disc Priest*
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Reforge: Spirit > Haste > Crit > Mastery


Are the talents, glyphs and the priority of the stats still correct?

----------


## Timekill

> I love your profiles!
> 
> 
> 
> Are the talents, glyphs and the priority of the stats still correct?


i started out ToT using spirit>crit>haste >mastery for 10 man Always top on the meter and no mana issues

furthermore in heroics i have hit a point where i am very comfortable with the mana usage (all gear has spirit) and am using int/spirit or int/crit or straight crit gems and reforging to crit because i was ending fights with over 80% mana

----------


## haisenberg

Love the disc profile... have been able to resolve mana issues + gear improvements + custom settings ( Level 90 Human Priest | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory ) BUT another question:

In situations with a lot of action the performance seems horrible (LFR). In detail, fps drops to ~1-5fps. Is this due to custom settings? Is it the profile itself?

----------


## Drinksbeer

What LUA errors are you getting? I found out, early on, that some of the addons I used were causing heavy fps drops in LFR when I used pqi/pqr. Check them to make sure that there isn't a conflict with the program. Some of the addons I had to turn off were: Shadow Unit Frames, some options in Pitbull, droodfocus, decursive, some options in both vuhdo and xpearl, auctioneer, baganon, etc. Some of them might not have had anything to do with pqi/pqr performance, but after I cut them off I had 0 problems.

----------


## haisenberg

I will check again for LUA errors (visibility disabled until now) ... meanwhile something new happended:

ultilty profile:



```
Message: [string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Resurect_enab..."]:7: attempt to call method 'IsVisible' (a nil value)
Time: 08/13/13 22:49:49
Count: 2974
Stack: Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:51>
[C]: in function `IsVisible'
[string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Resurect_enab..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

I deactivated "resurrect" then the following error occurs:



```
Message: [string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Summon_enable..."]:3: attempt to call method 'IsVisible' (a nil value)
Time: 08/13/13 23:09:07
Count: 154
Stack: [C]: in function `IsVisible'
[string "if PQI_VachiusaGeneralUtility_Summon_enable..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

-----------------
EDIT

disc priest profile
- old + new events unchecked in PQI config window

@Iron Qon (LFR) - huge fps drop + lua error



```
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:329: invalid order function for sorting
Time: 08/14/13 23:04:59
Count: 7
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `sort'
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:329: in function `SheuronEngine'
[string "SheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, N..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## axelaldar

Anyone have some really good settings for the disc priest profile? Preferably 10 man heroic settings? Will +rep.

----------


## wishkeeper

will vachiusa come back one day?

----------


## healzzz

I kinda doubt it, he hasn't been active in forever unfortunately. Real shame since these profiles are really quite good and some of them will be broken or semi broken come 5.4

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah sometimes on here great profile-developers just go missing, new ones will allways pop up though ^^

----------


## Timekill

Mentally is working on a new healing engine.....so excited

----------


## expunge

The disc profile should be fine for 5.4. I'll go through it and change the spirit shell tmings and see if there is anything else to be changed.

----------


## healzzz

yea i figure:

Disc - fine except timing
Monk - fine except RJW timing
Druid - broken, potentially
Paladin - broken, potentially
Shaman - unsure

----------


## sharkyx1x

I just starting healing raid content, does anyone have any tweaked setting for PQI they would be willing to share, anyone doing heroic stuff maybe? Ty

----------


## sassypriest

> I just starting healing raid content, does anyone have any tweaked setting for PQI they would be willing to share, anyone doing heroic stuff maybe? Ty


it depends on quite a few things really eg. gear, boss, raid size 10/25 man

The best thing you can do is to monitor your own mana consumption and tweak your setting so you're finishing fights not on full mana but enough so you can deal with something happening in the last 10% o a boss fight.

I'm doing 10 HC bosses in ToT at the moment as a disc priest i'm always top of the meter sometimes by quite a large margin on bosses where disc priests shine horridon, primordius etc.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> it depends on quite a few things really eg. gear, boss, raid size 10/25 man
> 
> The best thing you can do is to monitor your own mana consumption and tweak your setting so you're finishing fights not on full mana but enough so you can deal with something happening in the last 10% o a boss fight.
> 
> I'm doing 10 HC bosses in ToT at the moment as a disc priest i'm always top of the meter sometimes by quite a large margin on bosses where disc priests shine horridon, primordius etc.


That is my issue and why i want to compare mine to someone else, if i just do normal healing i stay great mana but my HPS is garbage, im just standing around most of the time. That is using defualt settings.

if i go the atonement rout my healing is crazy but im blowing through mana like nothing.

I mostly do LFR and 10man regs

Using the Holy portion of this i cant even make it through half a boss fight before im oom in lfr

----------


## healzzz

> Mentally is working on a new healing engine.....so excited


that sounds pretty awesome. Where is this coming from?

----------


## Timekill

> Our goals, for now at least are:
> 1. 100% Perfect our current profiles.
> 2. Work on all specs for the classes we currently play and hopefully one day, have all casters under our belt.
> 
> But, she is working on a healing engine which will surely help improve mostly all of the healing profiles that are using the old engine, so in terms of healing from us, you can at least expect that. It doesn't go to say she or I could have a change of heart over night in the future though! 
> 
> As for 5.4 and demonology, I've been taking a look at demo on the PTR and the set bonus is extremely fluent with the profile, free HoGs for the profile to react to and the increased damage bonus are very nice , the extra chaos waves while you're in meta from the tier bonus are very nice as well, and certainly will be sweet during AoE/cleave fights, especially the times it lines up with dark soul/procs, which seems to happen a lot.


sooo there you have it i'm sure she will need lots of help testing and debugging, so let her know if your willing to help

----------


## darkayo

Any chance to get an update for Holy Pal for 5.4 ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Probably if you list the changes and what would need to be changed in the profile for it to work ^^

----------


## Vachiusa

Hi guys,

FYI, I am not sure if I will be back on 5.4 but I will fix my healer profiles for 5.4 also maybe include SoO raid mechanic for healer as well (because many of my friends still raid with them).

Just hope Mentally or any other devers could release new healing engine or new healer profiles soon and replace my stupid profiles  :Smile:

----------


## Camus666

Really hope you come back someday, your profiles are great and helped me to discharge the stress in raid about healings and responsability in heroic bosses and shit.

----------


## darkayo

Nice to hear news about you !
I used your stupid profiles for month, and always on top heal meter.
Without it, il would have stop playing Wow.
Thanks !

----------


## Jackall85

> Hi guys,
> 
> FYI, I am not sure if I will be back on 5.4 but I will fix my healer profiles for 5.4 also maybe include SoO raid mechanic for healer as well (because many of my friends still raid with them).
> 
> Just hope Mentally or any other devers could release new healing engine or new healer profiles soon and replace my stupid profiles


Really really happy to read this  :Big Grin:  
With the 5.4 changes druid profile will be broken, thanks!!!

----------


## sassypriest

OMG! Vachiusa!... Quick no one let him back out the door. Tie him down if you have too. :P

i'm so happy you're going to update the profiles for 5.4  :Big Grin: .. disc priest first! hehe, i'm really glad. Your profiles ROCK!!

----------


## ace99ro

> Hi guys,
> 
> FYI, I am not sure if I will be back on 5.4 but I will fix my healer profiles for 5.4 also maybe include SoO raid mechanic for healer as well (because many of my friends still raid with them).
> 
> Just hope Mentally or any other devers could release new healing engine or new healer profiles soon and replace my stupid profiles


awesome news man , welcome back !

----------


## sharkyx1x

Would someone who is either doing full normal clears on a reg basis or doing heroic content be willing to post a screen shot of your settings? mainly looking to see how close or just how far off my settings are so i can better tweak them. thanks

----------


## lucyluckman

> Would someone who is either doing full normal clears on a reg basis or doing heroic content be willing to post a screen shot of your settings? mainly looking to see how close or just how far off my settings are so i can better tweak them. thanks


Good Idea Sharky! I too would be interested in seeing how different players set up their Disc Priests for normal/HC content. PM if you wish  :Cool: 
Thanks

Oh and btw, I so hope you rework the profile for 5.4 Vachi. I wouldn't play anymore if wasnt for PQR and your profile!

----------


## sassypriest

there isn't really any settings that are great for everyone it all depends on your gear the better your gear the less you have to worry about mana so you can cast bigger or faster heals at lower thresholds to get more throughput also I personally tweek the settings for certain fights to deal with different mechanics.

I have cleared 10/13 HC on pretty much default settings before on the disc priest profile.

if you want to get the absolute most out of your character you will have to play with the settings yourself to get a setup that works best for your gear as someone who has a 490iLvL would go oom pretty fast using a profile setup for someone with a 545iLvL

just play around with the settings until you are finishing fights with 10%ish mana left  :Smile: 

best of luck  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

sassypriest speaks the truth, there is no optimal settings for everyone. Until you get gear enough to spend more mana just use the default settings ^^

----------


## sharkyx1x

> sassypriest speaks the truth, there is no optimal settings for everyone. Until you get gear enough to spend more mana just use the default settings ^^


im in 525, that's why i asked about settings in that range, current settings im going OOM way to fast, if i change them im dropping way down in HPS, My whole point in looking at someone else was to see what % they prioritize what spells, see what spells if any were decided to not use. ect. Yes we can spend days or weeks experimenting or we can atleast see someone else while knowing there ilevel to at-least have a starting point,

An example is that my Divine Aegis healing is WAY low compared to other disc priest i group with and i can not figure out if its me doing something wrong or a setting. I usually have dps turned on with a setting of 85 raid HP and target mob

----------


## sassypriest

> im in 525, that's why i asked about settings in that range, current settings im going OOM way to fast, if i change them im dropping way down in HPS, My whole point in looking at someone else was to see what % they prioritize what spells, see what spells if any were decided to not use. ect. Yes we can spend days or weeks experimenting or we can atleast see someone else while knowing there ilevel to at-least have a starting point,
> 
> An example is that my Divine Aegis healing is WAY low compared to other disc priest i group with and i can not figure out if its me doing something wrong or a setting. I usually have dps turned on with a setting of 85 raid HP and target mob


if your Divine Aegis healing is low you need more Crit, disc priests rely on Crit heavily now for healing

With that gear and "Default" settings you shouldn't be going OOM all i can think is yours gems/reforges are off.

stat Prio *SPIRIT* (get about 12000 combat Re-gen without the Legendary Meta) then *Crit* Get as much as possible once you have enough spirit. then *Mastery* or *Haste* ... depending on your preference, But get enough Spirit then stack Crit all the way

once you get the legendary meta you just gem straight Crit and reforge for it too

----------


## sharkyx1x

> if your Divine Aegis healing is low you need more Crit, disc priests rely on Crit heavily now for healing
> 
> With that gear and "Default" settings you shouldn't be going OOM all i can think is yours gems/reforges are off.
> 
> stat Prio *SPIRIT* (get about 12000 combat Re-gen without the Legendary Meta) then *Crit* Get as much as possible once you have enough spirit. then *Mastery* or *Haste* ... depending on your preference, But get enough Spirit then stack Crit all the way
> 
> once you get the legendary meta you just gem straight Crit and reforge for it too


Im at about 24% Crit, and a little over 12k Spirit in combat from the reforge ive been running

----------


## sassypriest

i'm not sure what the problem is then but i'm sure its not the Default settings i have an alt priest with a little over 500iLvL and i clear 12/12 on her every week with 3 HC in between and i don't have any issues myself and the only thing i have changed from default is to take heal out of the rotation as its not really needed.

----------


## mcwhat

Is there a way to prevent the bot from overwriting another shaman's earth shield?

----------


## sassypriest

> Is there a way to prevent the bot from overwriting another shaman's earth shield?


Focus the other tank.

Should work.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> i'm not sure what the problem is then but i'm sure its not the Default settings i have an alt priest with a little over 500iLvL and i clear 12/12 on her every week with 3 HC in between and i don't have any issues myself and the only thing i have changed from default is to take heal out of the rotation as its not really needed.


Here is a boss fight i just did

----------


## jcole227

Was wondering if possible and how I could add something to the profile where I could have pqr ignore 1 or more players.
I know there is the custom tables but was looking for something like if in lfr and a char decided they wanted to
afk after boss pull I don't want to waste time or mana trying to keep them alive. Any help with this would be appreciated.

----------


## 056

> Hi guys,
> 
> FYI, I am not sure if I will be back on 5.4 but I will fix my healer profiles for 5.4 also maybe include SoO raid mechanic for healer as well (because many of my friends still raid with them).
> 
> Just hope Mentally or any other devers could release new healing engine or new healer profiles soon and replace my stupid profiles



Looks like Pally kinda words on PTR still. I'll try to test other classes before release. There won't be support for the two new mechanics, but they don't seem to be favorable for raiding ATM. 

If you need time cards, I'd be happy to donate. I'll also look to list some of the raid mechs and spell IDs that need to be paid attention to. 

056

----------


## 056

> Looks like Pally kinda words on PTR still. I'll try to test other classes before release. There won't be support for the two new mechanics, but they don't seem to be favorable for raiding ATM. 
> 
> If you need time cards, I'd be happy to donate. I'll also look to list some of the raid mechs and spell IDs that need to be paid attention to. 
> 
> 056





> Was wondering if possible and how I could add something to the profile where I could have pqr ignore 1 or more players.
> I know there is the custom tables but was looking for something like if in lfr and a char decided they wanted to
> afk after boss pull I don't want to waste time or mana trying to keep them alive. Any help with this would be appreciated.


Adding all players to the /UCT and not adding the ones you don't want to heal is the only way and that is too much though for LFR. But it is good for mechanics like Twin Consorts with the stupid debuff for healing tanks.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Was wondering if possible and how I could add something to the profile where I could have pqr ignore 1 or more players.
> I know there is the custom tables but was looking for something like if in lfr and a char decided they wanted to
> afk after boss pull I don't want to waste time or mana trying to keep them alive. Any help with this would be appreciated.


I like this idea..... I'll see about adding it to my Data File  :Smile: 

don't know the time frame on it tho >.>

i am considering how best to manage it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkimperator

I really like this profiles and as a resto druid i was wondering how i could maximise my healing in heroic raid with the help of this program, i would really appreciate and rep any help from resto druid raider that use this.

----------


## Ninjaderp

darkimperator you can change the values for healing-spells according to the amount of spirit you have or if you have the meta-gem, got more spirit to spare? then put the usage of those mana expensive spells up some by changing the values a bit higher. thats one way of doing it




> Was wondering if possible and how I could add something to the profile where I could have pqr ignore 1 or more players.
> I know there is the custom tables but was looking for something like if in lfr and a char decided they wanted to
> afk after boss pull I don't want to waste time or mana trying to keep them alive. Any help with this would be appreciated.


While this may seem like a great idea, it would be great not to have it fully automated to ignore people that are afk. 
Sometimes during a raid your friends may disconnect, and you want him alive until he comes back.
Happens sometimes on Megaera we need to Life-grip a guy who dc'ed to the rampage-stack point ^^

----------


## jcole227

> darkimperator you can change the values for healing-spells according to the amount of spirit you have or if you have the meta-gem, got more spirit to spare? then put the usage of those mana expensive spells up some by changing the values a bit higher. thats one way of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> While this may seem like a great idea, it would be great not to have it fully automated to ignore people that are afk. 
> Sometimes during a raid your friends may disconnect, and you want him alive until he comes back.
> Happens sometimes on Megaera we need to Life-grip a guy who dc'ed to the rampage-stack point ^^


wasn't really looking to have it fully automated....think of it more as a hotkey or key combo to put certain people in a blacklist to not heal them..
as with custom tables it would take forever to put the whole group in there to heal them only and would be pointless in lfr with chars jumping in and out so often..
was just a little addition I thought might be useful in certain circumstances...wasn't sure if it could even be done....considering i'm completely lost when it comes to this stuff..

----------


## darkimperator

[QUOTE=Ninjaderp;2833173]darkimperator you can change the values for healing-spells according to the amount of spirit you have or if you have the meta-gem, got more spirit to spare? then put the usage of those mana expensive spells up some by changing the values a bit higher. thats one way of doing it



Thank'you for the reply but i was looking for some advice in term of rotation or how other druid raider max hps with the program during heroic raiding, i see that the lifebloom and mushroom auto placing come very handy. I believe in hc raid you can use this as an assist to your standard healing and take that edge to scale the meter.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes you could do that to use it as assist, but it would still use the heals automatically unless you removed abilities you want to use manually I think, unless you code in some sort of spellqueue that I know bu_ba has been working on ^^

----------


## darkimperator

> Yes you could do that to use it as assist, but it would still use the heals automatically unless you removed abilities you want to use manually I think, unless you code in some sort of spellqueue that I know bu_ba has been working on ^^


Thank'you again for the fast answer, btw i have one last question i saw that the program have the possibility to make custom table but i can't see in game this table (with the people prioritize to heal i suppose) or the option to add people in this setting, sorry for disturb you again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

You're not disturbing at all ^^ yes the custom table, it should be explained in the first post I think? hmm, I found a quote!




> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> -type /uct for enable custom table, /wt for disable custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Alt: add member to custom table.
> -Left Shift + Left Control: remove member from custom table.


Now Im not an expert on the custom table in any ways, it was bu_ba who created it so you're better off sending him a PM to ask about it though! Cheers!

----------


## darkimperator

Thank'you again , i was wondering because i've experienced two odd thing with lifebloom that kept refreshing even when mouse over priority was checked and i was healing or maybe i just misunderstood the mouseover thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

any news on those 5.4 updates?

----------


## z3n

> any news on those 5.4 updates?


same bump

----------


## Sepia651

any news for patch 5.4 i need diszi priest profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucyluckman

Come back Vachi!!!  :Smile:  Have loved your disc profile and would love an update when you can find time.

----------


## Serpious

He is still on the forums, so I can only assume he has stopped working on the profiles?

Such a shame as I have had to use HB for my holy paladin, and it's just nowhere near as good as PQR with speed from reading the player data.

----------


## Vachiusa

> He is still on the forums, so I can only assume he has stopped working on the profiles?
> 
> Such a shame as I have had to use HB for my holy paladin, and it's just nowhere near as good as PQR with speed from reading the player data.


From feedbacks from my guildies, all my healing profiles are still working with 5.4 but with old current talent/play style and not support for some new talents. And FYI:
-Vachiusa Resto Druid (discontinued, please use Bubba profile)
-Vachiusa Mistweaver Monk (discontinued, please use deadpanstiffy or Bubba profiles)
-Vachiusa Holy Pally (maybe also will discontinue, please use Averykey profile)
-Vachiusa Disc Priest (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)
-Vachiusa Holy Priest (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)
-Vachiusa Resto Shammy (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)

Cheers!

----------


## Serpious

> From feedbacks from my guildies, all my healing profiles are still working with 5.4 but with old current talent/play style and not support for some new talents. And FYI:
> -Vachiusa Resto Druid (discontinued, please use Bubba profile)
> -Vachiusa Mistweaver Monk (discontinued, please use deadpanstiffy or Bubba profiles)
> -Vachiusa Holy Pally (maybe also will discontinue, please use Averykey profile)
> -Vachiusa Disc Priest (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)
> -Vachiusa Holy Priest (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)
> -Vachiusa Resto Shammy (will update or release if I have a chance to test new raid SOO, so it can support this raid mechanic)
> 
> Cheers!


Are you sure? The main reason I stopped using your profile was it was not using EF, and rinsed mana.

And also AveryKey's HP profile has been 'undergoing changes' for a while now and lacks alot.

I know you guys do this for free (I have done it in the past too) but there is currently (Before 5.4) Hpally profile that works in near an optimal way.

----------


## shamash89

I believe Avery is no longer developing  :Frown:

----------


## oreomasta

your mistweaver by the way works surprisingly well for an out of date profile. i used it for SOO last night and just manually healed the mechanics on the first boss. norushen was tougher

----------


## shamash89

TBH holy pally is still working fine, I didn't change my talents anyway. It is using a lot more mana though.

----------


## Serpious

> TBH holy pally is still working fine, I didn't change my talents anyway. It is using a lot more mana though.


Please do not give miss-informed info. EF is still one of our highest and less exspensive heals overall. And this profile does not use it.

----------


## z3n

> Please do not give miss-informed info. EF is still one of our highest and less exspensive heals overall. And this profile does not use it.


It does trust me check your settings never ever had any problem with the holy paladin profile

EDIT: As shamash89 said, It is still working fine. Only thing I miss is mabey boss fight healing mechanics but its mabey too soon to ask for

----------


## Serpious

> It does trust me check your settings never ever had any problem with the holy paladin profile
> 
> EDIT: As shamash89 said, It is still working fine. Only thing I miss is mabey boss fight healing mechanics but its mabey too soon to ask for


Show me a recount ss showing your top 5 healing then. You do know what EF is right? It's supose to be used as a blanket (Like a priest bubble, they wanted to change that, but it still works out king thanks to mastery)

----------


## damien2008

u could try to uncomment the following lines (788,920,1117,1156) in the file VachiusaHolyPQI_Paladin_Abilities.xml and try again with EF to see if it is ever casted (if u don't have a running recount or any simliar wow addon)

i haven't tested that much so far with 5.4, it does heal for holy pally -> YES, but it does good healing -> NO
it is okay for flex raiding, cooldowns are used good, but to compare with current Holy Pally Players it should use EF much more, also Selfless Healer is not supported (i'm thinking about adding this) and Sacred Shield is now a viable option for us (in my opinion, but i could be wrong), and needs a change (instead of returning true on the first seen player with SS up, this check could always return false, since the target limitations was removed for Holy Pally)

----------


## z3n

> Show me a recount ss showing your top 5 healing then. You do know what EF is right? It's supose to be used as a blanket (Like a priest bubble, they wanted to change that, but it still works out king thanks to mastery)


This will be the last respond to your posts.
Ofc I know what it is and yes yet again profile works. Only thing im doing to it atm is implementing raid boss mechanics. Last night was the first raid for me in the new content downing 3 bosses with a pug and topping the meters with an average of 102k hps on the boss fights with a few mistakes. GL in the future

Best regards

----------


## JoeThePlumber

NOOO it was the only Holy pally profile please keep on updating it  :Frown:

----------


## jshookz

any updates on shaman profile?

----------


## Sepia651

i need a Diszi Profile for 5.4 :/

----------


## generalsquid

encountered some very strange behavior with teh Mistweaver profile.

Ive used the stock settings for mana tea since ive used the profile. However I was playing around with the settings today and ever since the profile doesn't cast mana tea at all, even back at stock settings. Mana tea just keeps building up. I tried using backup files i have for pqr (with profiles that havent been tampered with), and the behaviour extends to there also, wont work. Ive gone back to raid 25 profile with the nova frame, and it works fine there.

Taint log is turned off. glyph is in yadda yadda.

I cant tell if its a PQI issue, a PQR issue or profile issue.
no idea why this occured, any help would be appreciated.

----------


## healzzz

reset the pqi settings for the profile (delete the pqi file in your wtf folder)

----------


## generalsquid

doesnt work. removed whole WTF folder to be sure also. same problem.

Edit - Fixed. downloaded PQI again and replaced all files.

----------


## HNTT

> doesnt work. removed whole WTF folder to be sure also. same problem.
> 
> Edit - Fixed. downloaded PQI again and replaced all files.


Same problem to me 2 months ago, well, follow these steps:
1. Pls try to reinstall PQR with PQR updater （totally rebuild PQR folder)
2. Fully delete your WTF forlder
3. Redownload PQInterface and Va's mistweaver profiles
4. Put PQInterface to /interface/addons
5. Put Va's profiles PQR_PQI.lua into your PQR/DATA
6. That should works!

Enjoy!!!

----------


## sassypriest

I have just finished 14/14 in SoO and the disc profile is working great just a couple of things would make life easier.

1) Auto switching to heal "Contaminated Puddle" on immersius. a bit like the Tsulong healing on ToeS.

2) On Malorok a check for the "Ancient barrier" buff to make sure people have a full barrier.

3) On Paragons of the klaxxi a check to see if you have "Ingenious" and to use it after you use a heal.

the only other thing is the little bug where the profile wont cast smite unless you have an evangelism stack to start with, not a big problem but the profile will stop for a few second sometimes and its a HPS loss overal

but overall it working great : )

looking forward to HC progress next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

> I have just finished 14/14 in SoO and the disc profile is working great just a couple of things would make life easier.
> 
> 1) Auto switching to heal "Contaminated Puddle" on immersius. a bit like the Tsulong healing on ToeS.
> 
> 2) On Malorok a check for the "Ancient barrier" buff to make sure people have a full barrier.
> 
> 3) On Paragons of the klaxxi a check to see if you have "Ingenious" and to use it after you use a heal.
> 
> the only other thing is the little bug where the profile wont cast smite unless you have an evangelism stack to start with, not a big problem but the profile will stop for a few second sometimes and its a HPS loss overal
> ...


Very tempting to make me switch to my disc priest xD

----------


## kclux

Is there any hope that the Resto Druid profile will get updated? I think Vachiusa said no? Would be awesome though, sure Nova did a nice one but this one is so much better in my personal opinion.

----------


## Mara21x

These are by far the best healer profiles!

----------


## Vachiusa

> *5.4 Beta Release (need help and feedbacks)*
> -Added some new functions, updated and fixed 5.4 raid mechanic for all profiles
> +Immerseus - NPCMouseoverHeal (mouseover Contaminated Puddle to heal, only single heal them)
> +The Fallen Protectors (auto dispel Shadow Word: Bane)
> +Amalgam of Corruption - Norushen (auto heal NPC and dispel Lingering Corruption)
> +Sha of Pride (auto dispel Mark of Arrogance with Gift of the Titans buff)
> +Malkorok (auto heal for full shield - WARNING NOT TEST)
> +Kil'ruk the Wind-Reaver - Paragons of the Klaxxi (auto use Ingenious - WARNING NOT TEST)
> -Added some new functions, updated and fixed Data File
> ...


Thanks for all your kind words, willing to PM me and your helps. Sorry if I don't reply to you because my busy. Any suggestions are welcome!

P/S: Thanks to my awesome guildies with their helps!

----------


## darkayo

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! Thx Vachiusa ! 
So good to have an update, and already 5.4 events coded !
I will test this morning !
Edit : Eternal Flame isn't integrated in rotation ?
Edit 2 : is it supposed to work on the Temple of the white tiger challenge mode ? ( arena of annihilation )
Can't achieve gold mode ( HPal )

----------


## Xelu

> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! Thx Vachiusa ! 
> Edit : Eternal Flame isn't integrated in rotation ?
> Edit 2 : is it supposed to work on the Temple of the white tiger challenge mode ? ( arena of annihilation )
> Can't achieve gold mode ( HPal )


1. EF is fully support.
2. No, his profiles only work when in raid or party.

----------


## darkayo

This is a party with 4 Npc.
The profil heal them, but not efficient.
I have to add NPC heal ( like Tsulong ) on abilites ?

----------


## Vachiusa

> This is a party with 4 Npc.
> The profil heal them, but not efficient.
> I have to add NPC heal ( like Tsulong ) on abilites ?


All my chars don't do healer legendary quests so I don't know what types of that NPCs (need to add npcid or partyid to work with them).

----------


## darkayo

This is the Npc list :

Oto the Protector - NPC - World of Warcraft
Ki the Assassin - NPC - World of Warcraft
Sooli the Survivalist - NPC - World of Warcraft
Kavan the Arcanist - NPC - World of Warcraft

*Npc ID :* 72218 / 72219 / 72220 / 72221 on Wowhead

Edit : In 54 Events abilities, can i just add Npc id there ?



> if UnitExists(boss) then
> --local _, _, rdifficulty = GetInstanceInfo()
> if bossid == 71995 or bossid == 71996 or bossid == 72000 then --Amalgam of Corruption - Norushen

----------


## generalsquid

Monk feedback - Zen sphere behaviour

The profile will only cast Zen sphere after the first one expires. It won't cast the second one until the first has fallen of even though it is off CD. Perhaps a "spam" option like for rem?

Edit - Ignore this. changed priority in the list and this resolved.

----------


## Aegeus

Woot, he's back! <3

----------


## kclux

Awesome, great to see you working on the profiles again! Thank you so much!

----------


## scrapbot

on the new version of the holy pally both the pqi and nova frame version works great then starts to freak out and will just spam cast divine light

edit :looks like it maybe an issue in the data file sadly forgot to keep a back up of your older one but no matter what I do in the profile/rotations changes anything but still new to this all so could be wrong

----------


## kclux

When you say Genesis not supported, do you mean not yet or it won't be at all? Please make it the first one ;-)

----------


## xNotta

I updated to the newest version today and took it in LFR for a test run.
In the old version i got 15-30 FPS which was decently playable.

This time when I went in, I am getting 1-10 FPS, to the point where everything on the screen stops.

6FPS on LOW graphics settings.

Disable this profile and I go back up to 60+ FPS.

What can I do or disable to try to reclaim some performance?

Resto Shaman Profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sure you got everything correctly placed/installed? (,lua files in data-folder and PQInterface addon installed?)

----------


## meyoe

same problem except that mine started even before updating to newer version, 
i tought it will solve after updating profile but still 1-10fps, using holy pally profile, 
deleted all addon clear wtf, installed pqinterface 
using all profile and lua file updated from svn 
help plz tq



> I updated to the newest version today and took it in LFR for a test run.
> In the old version i got 15-30 FPS which was decently playable.
> 
> This time when I went in, I am getting 1-10 FPS, to the point where everything on the screen stops.
> 
> 6FPS on LOW graphics settings.
> 
> Disable this profile and I go back up to 60+ FPS.
> 
> ...

----------


## Xelu

> I updated to the newest version today and took it in LFR for a test run.
> In the old version i got 15-30 FPS which was decently playable.
> 
> This time when I went in, I am getting 1-10 FPS, to the point where everything on the screen stops.
> 
> 6FPS on LOW graphics settings.
> 
> Disable this profile and I go back up to 60+ FPS.
> 
> ...





> same problem except that mine started even before updating to newer version, 
> i tought it will solve after updating profile but still 1-10fps, using holy pally profile, 
> deleted all addon clear wtf, installed pqinterface 
> using all profile and lua file updated from svn 
> help plz tq


Could you please explain more details? What talents and glyph are you using? Do you use Vachiusa Utility?

----------


## meyoe

> Could you please explain more details? What talents and glyph are you using? Do you use Vachiusa Utility?


i think i solve the problem by increasing the "Ability Check Delay" to 300ms in PQR Settings. 
My bad not doing the reading 1st, new to healer profile XD no im not using the utility

----------


## xNotta

> i think i solve the problem by increasing the "Ability Check Delay" to 300ms in PQR Settings. 
> My bad not doing the reading 1st, new to healer profile XD no im not using the utility


Also not using Utility.

I'm going to give that change a try.
What exactly does "Ability Check Delay" do? (If it fixes it, I'd like to tweak it so it's delay is perfect.)

----------


## generalsquid

The time it takes to recheck the cast of an ability or the next ability in the priority. Longer delays meat rotation executes slower but may improve performance of your machine. 200 is where I sit not to lag like a mofo. But there used to be a day that 50 was doable with zero lag.

----------


## kclux

Tried the resto profile today and it did not drop mushrooms at all for me and also the mouse-over healing of the npc's did not work. Was in a Flex SoO.

----------


## scrapbot

tried out the holy pally again today in the new lfr all worked great will test it in our normal raid again cause it was on Galakras when it was freaking out with the divine light casting


-divine light spamming in the Galakras fight looks to be the profile is trying to heal the npc's where do I fine the area to remove the instruction

----------


## Camus666

I'm really happy you come back vachiusa! 

Where can i get the 5.4 beta profiles anyway?

----------


## darkayo

Hello,
I would like to add these NPC to heal table :

Oto the Protector - Ki the Assassin - Sooli the Survivalist - Kavan the Arcanist -

Npc ID : 72218 / 72219 / 72220 / 72221 

Any help please ?

----------


## passionford

Hey man I really really appreciate your profiles and without them I would probably stop playing wow but I have 1 problem I cant seem to fix, 
With no pqr I am at a steady 60fps in SoO lfr, With pqr and your profile running I drop to 4-6fps.

Hope you don't take it as a profile bash as its not I really do think your work is brilliant but I just cant get over the drop of fps  :Frown: 

If it makes any difference my pc from dxdiag
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130708-1532)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-880GM-UD2H
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.6GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8188MB RAM
Page File: 5067MB used, 11306MB available
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Display Memory: 4095 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2030 MB
Shared Memory: 2065 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: AOC 2757M
Monitor Model: D2757
Monitor Id: AOC2757
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: HDMI

Oooh I changed the q delay in options to 250ms and I am at a steady 20fps so dunno what to do really

----------


## Opacho

@passionford



> *3.Why my fps drops, laggy when using your profiles?*
> -As you know, not like dps profiles. Healer profile wanna scan all raid members to determine who need heal (up to 40 members and maybe more pets) so my rotation will eat too much your cpu and ram. Try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 300ms or more in PQR Settings.

----------


## wishkeeper

> Hey man I really really appreciate your profiles and without them I would probably stop playing wow but I have 1 problem I cant seem to fix, 
> With no pqr I am at a steady 60fps in SoO lfr, With pqr and your profile running I drop to 4-6fps.
> 
> Hope you don't take it as a profile bash as its not I really do think your work is brilliant but I just cant get over the drop of fps 
> 
> If it makes any difference my pc from dxdiag
> Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130708-1532)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
> ...


are you probably using grid, which is not update for 5.4. Try to use the blizzard raid frame

----------


## nz7

Hey good to see you Vachiusa  :Big Grin:  Your healing profiles are awesome I use your monk one and I'm always on top for heals 
the only thing is I don't use any mana at all I do about 120k heals most of the time , could you or anyone give me some ideas how to change it so I could use alittle more mana with out upsetting the profile I made adjustments to the surging mist from 40 to 49 but still don't use mana I don't really know what to change 
Any help with this would be so appreciated, also the first boss in SoO the adds you heal is there away to change it so the profile heals them 
Thank you

----------


## royane1990

Some things I've notice while using your profile:
Spams Holy Shock at 5 Holy Power, both in and out of combat - which brings me to the next point.During combat, when I'm at 5 Holy Power, the profile will use Holy Power generating skills when it should've used either Light of Dawn or Eternal Flame. The profile basically prioritize to generate Holy Power even when it can't generate more.Spams Holy Shock to damage, and ignores my setting to use Crusader Strike on CD

----------


## darkayo

> also the first boss in SoO the adds you heal is there away to change it so the profile heals them


In Pqi option, enable "Npc Mouseover" and "5.4 Events".

----------


## z3n

> tried out the holy pally again today in the new lfr all worked great will test it in our normal raid again cause it was on Galakras when it was freaking out with the divine light casting
> 
> 
> -divine light spamming in the Galakras fight looks to be the profile is trying to heal the npc's where do I fine the area to remove the instruction


Comfirmed spams divine light. Stops doing that and goes back to ordinary rotation when fighting Galakras.

----------


## sovvie

Any chance someone can explain how to get this working for 5.4 as I am reasonably sure I am doing something wrong. I just took my monk into LFR and it refused to heal the adds on the Immerseus fight. Have downloaded the version from Vas's SVN.



> In Pqi option, enable "Npc Mouseover" and "5.4 Events".


How do I do this?

----------


## darkayo

Ingame, you have PQInterface.
When you start profile, ALT+X, for example, a window popup with setup.
You can use options here : enable "Npc Mouseover" and "5.4 Events".

----------


## sovvie

> Ingame, you have PQInterface.
> When you start profile, ALT+X, for example, a window popup with setup.
> You can use options here : enable "Npc Mouseover" and "5.4 Events".


For those of you like me and had no idea make sure to clicky the arrows up the top of the PQI window to find the settings.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Updated Data file and all healer profiles*
> -Support Providing Ground (heal and dispel, you need to tick Special Events in PQI config). If you need gold achievement you should play around with your heal setting (recommeded only use single heal spell). And please remember PG is based more on skill since your gear gets scaled down to ilvl of 463.
> -Support spell queue (example: /vqueue 2060 tank, /vqueue 2060 low, /vqueue 2060 focus, /vqueue 2060 mouseover, /vqueue 2060 target, /vqueue 2060 party1, /vqueue 2060 raid1...)
> -Fixed, added and tweaked some other things.
> 
> Holy Pally
> -Added Execution Sentence talent
> 
> Resto Druid 
> ...


Need some feedbacks with boss Malkorok and Paragons of the Klaxxi from my healer event profiles, thanks!

----------


## darkayo

> -Support Providing Ground (heal and dispel, you need to tick Special Events in PQI config). If you need gold achievement you should play around with your heal setting (recommeded only use single heal spell). And please remember PG is based more on skill since your gear gets scaled down to ilvl of 463.


Thank you Vachiusa !
With previous version of profile, i could'nt go after wave 5 ( gold )
With this one, wave 10 but failed ^^
I tryed with hast reforge, no aoe healing.
If someone succeed , can he share experience please ? ( reforge mastery, pqr setup ? )
Thx !
+rep of course

----------


## pnd

hi, i have some feedback for malkorok. 

Using the resto shaman profile and it was spamming healing surge on members with full shield, but low hp. When they have the shield you cant heal them when they already have full shield. So if it is possible to let the profile stop healing when the shield is max and ignore the hp,

----------


## Oldie

Thank you for the great profile(s). Is there any way to make the shaman profile (or any of them really) auto-dispell debuffs that are in range instead of having to hold down Alt and mouseover them? It seems to be able to dispell the NPC's in the healing realm on Norushen, but I can't figure out how to change the main ability to do it.

Thanks

----------


## Xelu

> Thank you for the great profile(s). Is there any way to make the shaman profile (or any of them really) auto-dispell debuffs that are in range instead of having to hold down Alt and mouseover them? It seems to be able to dispell the NPC's in the healing realm on Norushen, but I can't figure out how to change the main ability to do it.
> 
> Thanks


Did you enable "5.4 Events" from PQI setting?

----------


## Wonderworm

This is untested .. but I think the debuffid is wrong for the Malkorok fight for the ancient shield. The current profile has ..

Ancient Miasma - Spell - World of Warcraft

but I believe this is the correct ID

Ancient Barrier - Spell - World of Warcraft

Also I added ..



```
and UnitDebuffID(t,142865) == nil -- Ancient Barrier - Strong
```

Strong Ancient Barrier - Spell - World of Warcraft

To the CanHeal() function .. this should stop healing people with a strong shield .. but you might need to try and top them off because I am not sure how much shield is considered a strong shield.

Like I said this is untested .. gonna try it tonight since this is the only resto druid profile that supports this mechanic.

----------


## xNotta

The new Resto Shaman Profile update fixed the horrible lag in the last version for 5.4.
I can run with the delay way down and still get 10+ FPS in a 25man raid on Lei Shen.

I keep getting this error and a freeze 1 timer per session while running the resto shaman profile. I think it has to do with the addon, but does anyone know for sure?


```
Interface\AddOns\!BugGrabber\BugGrabber.lua:154: script ran too long
```

Thanks Vachiusa for your work on this amazing profile!

----------


## Oldie

> Did you enable "5.4 Events" from PQI setting?


The boss event is fine, and works. I'm just talking about normal dispells like on, say Sha of Pride or the fallen protectors, it dispells the raid right away. Here is code from an old Nova Druid Nature's Cure ability:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(88423) 
 and Nova_Cleanse then
	if members[1].HP > 60 then
		for i=1, #members do
			if ValidDispel(members[i].Unit) and not DontDispel(members[i].Unit) then
			 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
			 	return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

I can copy that, but no idea what Nova_Cleanse is (is it the check like "Nova_DispelRaidCheck"?) Also, I don't know how the dispell gets off, it looks like it's part of CustomTarget or something. Would this work?



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(88423) 
 and Nova_DispelRaidCheck then
	if members[1].HP > 60 then
		for i=1, #members do
			if ValidDispel(members[i].Unit) then PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
			 	return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

?

----------


## kuukuu

> The boss event is fine, and works. I'm just talking about normal dispells like on, say Sha of Pride or the fallen protectors, it dispells the raid right away. Here is code from an old Nova Druid Nature's Cure ability:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(88423) 
>  and Nova_Cleanse then
> 	if members[1].HP > 60 then
> 		for i=1, #members do
> ...


Is Nova_DispelRaidCheck used by Vach's profiles? That sounds like a PQI setting but otherwise that code would auto dispel anything it could unless the members[1] was 60% health or lower.

----------


## Oldie

> Is Nova_DispelRaidCheck used by Vach's profiles? That sounds like a PQI setting but otherwise that code would auto dispel anything it could unless the members[1] was 60% health or lower.


Yes, it's in the ability when I edit it, and it does use PQI. It's just a PQI setting, so it might be different than the "Nova_Cleanse" check. I tried it, but it did nothing  :Frown:

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Updated Data File and all healer profiles*
> -Fixed Malkorok and Paragons of the Klaxxi events (not test yet, need feedbacks!)


Thanks Wonderwom for your info!

Updated the first page ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles) for more FAQ and more info about talent/glyph. Have a fun raiding!

----------


## mindwarp80

I'm having a hard time with lagging out (<1fps) during combat, as soon as I die, drop combat, or disable PQR, it skyrockets back to 50+fps... Using the HolyPally PQI Profile, 2.2.03. Just tried the non-PQI profile to double check, but it's still laggy. I'll check to see if it's similar with other Vachiusa profiles, but any profile or character that I use, it seems to work perfectly fine. I tried to use Nova's Holy profile, but it lags just as bad too.

Edited the Ability Check Delay from 50ms to 100ms in the PQR Settings. Testing to see which works best.

----------


## kclux

Resto Druid worked nicely in SoO for me today, only things that I noticed are:

-- Combat Ress works, trying to mouseover ress someone out of combat doesn't work anymore.

-- Sometimes the Lifebloom stacks fall off and are not getting reapplied for a rather long time. Also manually hotting the tank up again doesn't help then.

-- Dispelling on Protectors worked just fine at the start but then it stopped and I had to do it manually, every now and then one was done automatically.

Thank you so much for the great profiles !!!

----------


## kaelsanctus

Hey Vach, before i get started just want to say i absolutly love your hpally and disc profiles, i dont raid with my disc priest so as for suggestions i dont really have any, but for the hpally i noticed it does not pre generate for than 3 holy power while not in combat so i was wondering if you could move that up to 5 holy power, as well the only other thing i notice is that on galakras lor'themar is a targetable NPC and if he take damage the script will start spamming divine light to heal him back up, i dont know if there is a way to remove him from the script, im kinda new at this whole pqr thing, but so far i love it ,we will be pushing 9-10/14 monday so i might have some more feedback for you then

----------


## scrapbot

> Hey Vach, before i get started just want to say i absolutly love your hpally and disc profiles, i dont raid with my disc priest so as for suggestions i dont really have any, but for the hpally i noticed it does not pre generate for than 3 holy power while not in combat so i was wondering if you could move that up to 5 holy power, as well the only other thing i notice is that on galakras lor'themar is a targetable NPC and if he take damage the script will start spamming divine light to heal him back up, i dont know if there is a way to remove him from the script, im kinda new at this whole pqr thing, but so far i love it ,we will be pushing 9-10/14 monday so i might have some more feedback for you then


make sure you are using the PQi profile Vach said that the non PQi profiles aren't updated in the first post as for right now check off 54event and possible special events .....and it works fine on the Galakras fight haven't had an issue with the holy power however though mine just spams holy shock even if sitting at 5 holy power so not sure whats going on there

----------


## ace99ro

it allways spammed holyshock to keep HP at max at all times

----------


## hkirsche

I try to use the spell queue system with the Disc Profile. 

I use 

/vqueue SpellID target
and
/vqueue SpellID mouseover

but it always try to use the spell on my character. Is this system bugged or do I have to to something else?

----------


## kaelsanctus

went further tonite doing a quick flex with my guild, @ scrapbot thanks for the tips it seemed that turning off 5.4 events worked well enough, i was in tower group and i had spamming heals on lor'themar at the beginning but stopped as the phases progressed still having non-combat HP stopping at 3 HP would like it at 5 but overall it was great

----------


## jonutzzz

the shaman profile is a fps killer can u do something to make it less laggy Vachiusa please ?

----------


## darkayo

> the shaman profile is a fps killer can u do something to make it less laggy Vachiusa please ?


I used RSham profile in 10/25man, no pb with Fps.
What's your configuration ?

----------


## xNotta

> the shaman profile is a fps killer can u do something to make it less laggy Vachiusa please ?


Try adjusting the spell delay in the pqr settings to 200-300ms.

----------


## Jettand

Hi Vach, I've tried your Paly and Holy Priest profiles, both give me FPS lag, about 3-5fps I'm normally around 30-40. Any way to fix this?

----------


## sharkyx1x

Ive been using the disc profile for months and its great. Guild just asked me to go holy and one thing ive noticed is that it keeps changing my chakra state, what determines what chakra state that it puts you in as i see no options for chakra stuff in the profile

----------


## Xelu

> the shaman profile is a fps killer can u do something to make it less laggy Vachiusa please ?





> Hi Vach, I've tried your Paly and Holy Priest profiles, both give me FPS lag, about 3-5fps I'm normally around 30-40. Any way to fix this?


Hey everyone, please read carefully the first page of Vachiusa before you ask any questions!




> *3.Why my fps drops, laggy when using your profiles?*
> -As you know, not like dps profiles. Healer profile wanna scan all raid members to determine who need heal (up to 40 members and maybe more pets) so my rotation will eat too much your cpu and ram. Try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 200ms or more in PQR Settings.

----------


## Sylar0

Got up to wave 15 in endless mode on the second try with the resto druid profile. Didn't change anything or use any consumables, so I think it did really well. Only problem I had is it wouldn't cast lifebloom on the tank, I haven't tried running anything yet so this could just be a proving grounds issue.

----------


## shuklu

Is there a way to get the shaman profile to NOT cancel cast or atleast wait like 0.5 second or something before canceling? It looks soooooo silly when I stand and spam healing weave and cancel cast like 5 times a second =\ ppl asked me questions after a fight. I just blamed lag, but yeah it looks unreal! xD

----------


## darkayo

Clic Rotation editor, select profile.
And the right, select stop casting, and clic arrow on left to remove stop casting from rotation.

----------


## scrapbot

so got a couple chances to test the holy pally profile on Malkorok seems to be doing very well looks like it checks ranges well before dispelling in his rage phase couldn't test it much though so think Ill have to wait for him to come out in flex provided they keep his mechanics in tact....

----------


## shuklu

> Clic Rotation editor, select profile.
> And the right, select stop casting, and clic arrow on left to remove stop casting from rotation.


Awesome. Thanks!

----------


## darkayo

You're welcome, i'm happy i could help !
Did u tried Proving Ground ?

----------


## Vogel81

Anyone else not seeing Genesis working even when using the hot key for Resto Druid?

----------


## bigdsales

Using the Monk Mistweaver profile and loving it.

Have some issues getting it to use Detox, specifically Shadow Word: Bane on the Fallen Protectors fight in Siege of Orgrimar. Any suggestions on getting this to cleanse?

Thanks.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Try changing the cleanse health pool to 100, or alternatively, bind it to your right click and use a mouseover macro and just right click on the frames.  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Updated all profiles to STABLE version (only some 5.4 events should test more)*
> -Rewrite something to increase performance for all profiles. Now you can play with "Ability Check Delay" below 150ms.
> -Added "Pet Heal" option in PQR Setting
> -Fixed and Vqueue now support "mouseover/target and forget" (only work when you mouseover or target a raid/group/party member) 
> -Removed all "ALT mouseover dispel" function (replace function is vqueue dispel)
> -Added DPS burst mode for Disc and Holy Priest
> -Added Lazy drop AOE mode for Shaman and Holy Priest
> -Fixed and added Halo talent for Holy Priest.
> 
> Removed all non-PQI versions (no support anymore)


Recommended update for all profiles. Enjoy raiding!

----------


## gamingjunkie

Wow, what an update... thank you for these. Logging into WoW to test now.

----------


## pnd

hi, something i noticed with the shaman profile while doing proving grounds. In the endless waves when you get two aqua prisons at the same time, it dispells one but then the profile "locks" up and does no healing while the other debuff is on (and dispell is on cd). This is the only problem i encountered in the endless waves (got to 26 without really trying). Is there any way to fix this ?

----------


## ignotus

On several occasions people talk about checking the "5.4 events" in PQI. I just seem to be unable to find that. I have tried several versions of PQI interface and have the latest profiles (updated 5 minutes ago). What am I doing wrong? Should I not be using Master PQI?
I absolutely love the profiles though. Makes life so much easier  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

> Added Lazy drop AOE mode for Shaman and Holy Priest


Just tested in SoO Flex, i love it !
Seems to not dispell on 4rd boss

@pnd : Could u share your setting ? i can't pass gold

----------


## healzzz

> Recommended update for all profiles. Enjoy raiding!


awesome! thank you! For some reason, Immerseus add healing doesnt seem to work for me (Monk profile)

----------


## Effinawesome

i need to make this 10 characters

----------


## darkayo

Master auto select if you are in R10/25 or party

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just re-svn everything and you'll get it back. You're supposed to use Master anyway since it picks the right choice depending on the environment.

----------


## Effinawesome

10 character post

----------


## Wonderworm

I believe the PQI versions only have master as an option.

----------


## tobinopowa

can simple explain how to load this profile on pqr?

----------


## Richhiiee

is there a particular reason why my fps is heavily dropping while using your profile for 25man holy pala?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I suggest you to read this guide if you're new to PQR - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

And as for hpala low fps, I havent been able to test since Im prot/ret myself.

----------


## tobinopowa

pqr error please download the latest version of PQI. rotation has been stopped. this is the error and i followed that guide :O

----------


## lezandra

> pqr error please download the latest version of PQI. rotation has been stopped. this is the error and i followed that guide :O


you need to install the wow addon PQI aka PQInterface

----------


## Ninjaderp

> pqr error please download the latest version of PQI. rotation has been stopped. this is the error and i followed that guide :O


PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki
Download is at the bottom of the page.

----------


## kuukuu

> is there a particular reason why my fps is heavily dropping while using your profile for 25man holy pala?


Set your ability delay higher, healing profiles scan through your entire raid group so the more people, the more resources the profile is going to be using up. I run mine between 150-200ms and get around 20 fps unless there's a lot of ground effects going on. Not the best but still easily playable.

----------


## dunkzz

before the current update pqr was working fine with my pally and this profiles... and now the character does nothing any solutions ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

thats really weird, since nothing changed except new offsets.

----------


## dunkzz

i do it as usually, start pqr load the master profile - addon says loaded - and than is it showing Master: --Pause-- 

it is profile version 2.2.04

----------


## tobinopowa

why i cant save my preference on addon? everytime it reset all  :Frown:

----------


## simpleminded24

Awesome work Vachi! Been testing the Hpally profile, adjusting it here and there for flex, normal SoO, ToT, and Proving grounds. I know its been asked, but couldn't find the answer to it, but can we get an option to do Eternal Flame group blanketing. 1HP and it casts EF for raiding, and maybe 2/3 for parties. Also does anyone have any settings to get gold on Proving Grounds? Currently I'm glyphed/talented like Vachi suggested, with 10k spirit and 7107 haste, then mastery. Can't seem to get past 5 without assisting the rotation, then 8 when I do assist.

----------


## texas85

About to try out the restro shaman profile... how is it?

----------


## darkayo

> About to try out the restro shaman profile... how is it?


It's incredible.
With my 510 ilvl Sham, 80-100k+ Hps on Soo.
Never Oom




> Can't seem to get past 5 without assisting the rotation, then 8 when I do assist.


Wave 10 on my Pal. And i must assist. I disabled AOE healing ( radiance )
Do you use interrupt cd's / stun ?
I must play myself a lot :
- On debuff ( where you must heal up to 90% ), i must do it myself.
But i can't pass Wave 10.
-

----------


## ashdale

Anyone else having trouble with the H pally profile cleansing Shadow Word: Bane, it seems to clear the initial cast ones that come out quickly, but in 25 man, if someone misses their cast it can be on raid members and after that inital one, the profile will not cleanse them, I believe its because there are two versions of the spell, one is id: 143434 and the other is 143446 and the profile is only looking for one. I think one is the instant cast from the boss and the other one is set with a 3 sec duration for when it spreads around the raid.

----------


## kaelsanctus

yes i noticed that as well i have to manually cleanse after the initial cast

----------


## xNotta

Resto Shaman:
The new update made Healing Rain mouse over a toggleable spell, how ever I use Left Alt to cast healing rain and now all it does is toggles it on an off.
How can I get rid of the Healing Rain mouse over toggler?

Edit: I'm actually kind of liking auto HR. But when I change the modifer it still only toggles on/off with the Left alt.

Restart fixed everything. Liking the auto healing rain.

----------


## simpleminded24

> It's incredible.
> With my 510 ilvl Sham, 80-100k+ Hps on Soo.
> Never Oom
> 
> 
> Wave 10 on my Pal. And i must assist. I disabled AOE healing ( radiance )
> Do you use interrupt cd's / stun ?
> I must play myself a lot :
> - On debuff ( where you must heal up to 90% ), i must do it myself.
> ...


I'll give disabling AoE healing a try, and ya I usually have to keep at least two of the mobs either interrupted or stunned. I've gotten to wave 10 a few times, but typically I'm OOM around 8 and barely make it through 9, and in 10 someone usually dies right away. I'm going to try and get 12k spirit, and then everything else in mastery. The way the rotation heals, it seems like you'll want to completely gem and reforge mastery. Another thought was going all spirit, considering the primary issue is keeping myself from going OOM. I'd really like to see if there is a Hpally configuration that will let you just afk for shits and giggles.

----------


## darkayo

Hello, i just reforged Spirit > Mastery ( instead of hast ).
Got gold achievement. 
My tips :
- When not a lot damage on party, press Shif ( pause rotation ) for mana regen.
- On 'Chomp' debuff, u must heal 90% of target : Cast Hand of Protection and heal ASAP.
- Manually Eternal Flame on party member @2 holy power
- Disable Radiance + Light of Dawn
- Divine Light on low Hp ( 40-50 )

----------


## ace99ro

top holy paladins dont go mastery heavy anymore , they go the classic pala build - haste + spirit , check some WoL's , every ranking hpala abandoned the old mastery stacking style

haste + spirit means lower Holy Shock cd / lower DL HR HL cd , more HP generation = more EF or more LoD 

i switched from mastery to haste + spirit last night , and did some lfr testing - on almost every fight i ended up with 160k+ HPS and an average of 60-65 mil healing done , but with this build going oom will be a problem if your raid doesnt have the proper healer setup , with some shamans in there and a priest , mana won't be an issue

----------


## darkayo

We are talking about Proving Ground mode.
Indeed, in raid, you can go Spirit > Hast > Mastery.
But Mastery reforge is still efficient.

As you said, it depends on your healing team

----------


## Jackall85

Hi vachiusa! Thanks for your profiles! They are awesome!!

Is there a way to put mushroom placement on hotkey? I can't seem to find it in the PQI.
The automatic placement is fine, but sometimes i would like to replace the mushroom faster. 

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelu

> Hi vachiusa! Thanks for your profiles! They are awesome!!
> 
> Is there a way to put mushroom placement on hotkey? I can't seem to find it in the PQI.
> The automatic placement is fine, but sometimes i would like to replace the mushroom faster. 
> 
> Thanks!


You can use macro like this on mouseover 


```

/vqueue 145205 mouseover 


```

or on target


```

/vqueue 145205 target 


```

or on tank (auto cast on tank with high aggro)


```

/vqueue 145205 tank 


```

or on lowest raid HP member


```

/vqueue 145205 low 


```

----------


## Drinksbeer

> top holy paladins dont go mastery heavy anymore , they go the classic pala build - haste + spirit , check some WoL's , every ranking hpala abandoned the old mastery stacking style
> 
> haste + spirit means lower Holy Shock cd / lower DL HR HL cd , more HP generation = more EF or more LoD 
> 
> i switched from mastery to haste + spirit last night , and did some lfr testing - on almost every fight i ended up with 160k+ HPS and an average of 60-65 mil healing done , but with this build going oom will be a problem if your raid doesnt have the proper healer setup , with some shamans in there and a priest , mana won't be an issue


I am still seeing a lot of mastery pallys on wol, but I have been thinking about the haste. Do me a favor (I just recently had to switch from monk to pally for healing and my pally is not even close to geared) let me know your talent/glyph set up for your haste build as well as your ilvl. You can pm me if you want (for some reason people have issues with listing that), I am very interested in getting the most out of my hpally and the more research the better.  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

*Talents :* 
- Speed of light : Nice for fast movement
- Fist of Justice : Stun
- Eternal Flame : Less efficient than 5.3, but still nice ! Hot on tank and raid
- Clemency : For Hands
- Holy Avenger : Insane 
- Holy Prism

But these talents are not "must have". Depend on your healing style.

*Glyphs :* 
- Divinity if you want a mana cd. 
- Hand of Sacrifice : No damage when you HoS 
- Beacon of Light ( remove Gcd )

There is no talent or glyph specially for hast or mastery healing.

----------


## healzzz

the monk mana tea channeling acts weird for me (w/o Glyph). It drinks a mana tea, then interrupts the drinking and starts to drink again. Anyone have a fix?

----------


## Goldfox420

I know you are usually pretty good on adding new events to your profiles for certain raid mechanics. I was wondering if there was any chance you could add something for the Malkorok encounter where it detects the debuff and keeps the shield active on as many people as possible, either through aoe healing as many people as possible or big heals on people who just got a big spike on their shield? If so would be freaking awesome.

----------


## Jackall85

> You can use macro like this on mouseover 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /vqueue 145205 mouseover 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I tried this but it says: <PQR> unit not exist

----------


## Jackall85

I tried without the mouseover command, i set target, and it worked thanks! With the glyph it just do mouseover

----------


## pnd

Seeing a lot of post about proving grounds and hpallies, i would like to share my settings and tactics for getting to wave 30. If you think that PQR will do it for you and you can afk, it wont happen. I use my CD's manually when i see fit.



Wave 11: Watch the Flamecaller. Rogue will open with a stun, and then kick. After the rogue kicks, use rebuke. Follow up with HoJ/FoJ to interrupt the next one. The rouge or mage should get the next and the your rebuke should be back up after that.

Wave 12: Rouge should open up on Hive-Stinger with a stun. He'll follow up with the first kick. Follow up with rebuke and then HoJ/FoJ afterward. Use Hand of Sac on tank about 10 seconds or so into the wave as he'll be getting trucked.

Wave 13: Try and HoJ a tunneler if you can. Be ready to HoP a bleed off so you dont get behind on healing and mana. 

Wave 14: HoJ an Aqualyte at the start. After rogue kicks the flamecaller, rebuke the next cast. Pray to the RNG gods that it dispells the melee. Rebuke flamecaster if still alive when possible. Pop AW/DF if needed.

Wave 15: HoJ Hive-Stinger as soon as it spawns. Let Rogue take the next stun and kick. Then rebuke it afterward and hope either the mage gets the next or prepare to heal. Sac the tank as soon as the big guy enrages.

Wave 16: The Conq will still be up. HoJ the tunneler on spawn and rebuke the flamecaster.

Wave 17: let Rogue get stun and kick on the Hive-Stinger. Then rebuke and HoJ. Mage should get the next one or rogue's kick might be back up if your timing was good.

Wave 18: Rebuke a far away flamecaller and HoJ another. Cast DA. Use Reubke on CD. Hope RNG is on your side and the NPC's actually move out of fire.

Wave 19: YOUR PRIORITY IS THE HIVE-STINGER. The NPCs will not focus down the Hive-Stinger first, you need to Rebuke as soon as it spawns and then HoJ afterward. If you can time Blinding Light right, use it for a 3rd interrupt. Rebuke will then be back up, and the NPCs should switch to it. 

Wave 20: Interrupt flamecaller, HoJ Aqualyte, Win.



My settings & talents + glyphs (i hope this link works):

imgur: the simple image sharer

Healingwise the only thing i had to do was sometimes manually cast EF when i had a Div Purpose proc.

Gear is spirit & mastery, trinkets were valor "on use" & some random ilvl 463.

Good luck & i hope this helped!

----------


## tobinopowa

how to save the change on profile??

----------


## Jackall85

How can i set a main tank with the resto druid? I tried to set focus but it doesn't work

----------


## Drinksbeer

It should do it automatically, but make sure in the raid set up (unless it's lfr) that the main tanks are assigned. 

As for saving on the profile: If you are making changes in the PQI options, just use the mousewheel to change the value, when you doubleclick the bar at the top to close the interface it will be saved automatically.  :Smile:

----------


## generalsquid

regarding lag - please read this - 

If you are experiencing drops in FPS to single digits or low double digits in raids try this:

Remove (yes, delete) all third party Addons from your addons folder, leave PQI. Do not just disable them in your game, completely remove them.

Raid.

problem fixed. Test it out. The results will surprise you.

Seriously. Im back to raiding 50-60FPS in raids back up from 5-10 FPS. I was about to buy a new computer....seriously PQR has almost zero impact on the game performance when there are no addons in the folder. Its like playing the game for teh first time again.

You can start adding back addons one by one and test raid with each addon. It is a pain, but dont add clumps of addons at a time. It will waste your time in teh end. I had a couple that were the culprit. Even though I dont raid with heaps of addons, It made me reasses what i do raid with. But when you find that one or two addons that have been causing you a problem its like a weight of your shoulders.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Nice tip!

Also, quick question, has anyone had any issue with Vach's profile on Malkrok?

----------


## xNotta

> regarding lag - please read this - 
> 
> If you are experiencing drops in FPS to single digits or low double digits in raids try this:
> 
> Remove (yes, delete) all third party Addons from your addons folder, leave PQI. Do not just disable them in your game, completely remove them.
> 
> Raid.
> 
> problem fixed. Test it out. The results will surprise you.
> ...


Which addons did you find that caused the lag?

----------


## Starkey2009

Im learning to monk heal all the timeless gear ive found i havent converted too mistweaver gear yet, is it ok too leave the PQI setting as default, i probably heal a few bgs before entering a LFR i dont wanna enter one and feel like a complete moron.

----------


## generalsquid

> Which addons did you find that caused the lag?


Im reluctant to answer this for a few reasons - 

1. If tell you which addons were causing the lag for me, you decide that you will remove only said addons and the fix may not work. You think this generalsquid guy is a dbag.
2. The addons that cause MY issues, were continuing to be used by another player using PQR without problem. Turns out *one* of the affecting addons has particular issues with my chosen class and raids for some reason for example.
3. Addon developers or users of said addons will direct attention to users who have zero issues with their addon and pqr combination. See point 2.

The reason I suggest a total removal and adding the addons in back one by one after raid environment tests is because addons can conflict with each other, your pc, PQR or any other number of variables. The idea is to bring WoW back to as much an original state as possible.

While looking for solutions online one thing i kept seeing is - 
1. people saying nothing changed since 5.x and 5.4 and now they have massive lag issues on good computers.
2. people refusing to believe their 20MB off addons could be causing the impact becasue, you know "geez noobs, you have on average 8-16GB worth of RAM in your pc these days, its not an addon”
3. Blizzard asking people to remove all addons and report back their results – in 99% of cases the above two responses were provided to blizzard.

As such, if your FPS is an issue on a good machine, I recommend that you try the previously stated tip.

----------


## generalsquid

> Im learning to monk heal all the timeless gear ive found i havent converted too mistweaver gear yet, is it ok too leave the PQI setting as default, i probably heal a few bgs before entering a LFR i dont wanna enter one and feel like a complete moron.


are you learning to monk heal, or are you using the bot to heal for you? these are two distinctly different scenarios.

the PQI default settings are fine for an average gear level. 

I would not worry about looking like a complete moron in LFR. 90% of people in LFR are complete morons for one reason or another. Just ignore the trolls, pay attention to mechanics and dont join in on the usless chatter. You'll be fine.

just remember if you adjust any setting in PQR on teh fly, just stop/restart the rotation.

One thing i would recomment avoiding changing however is the mana tea consumption values. These are set to use at the right threshold and changes seem to cause the logic to stop for some reason. No idea why.

----------


## generalsquid

Vach - Any chance of an update to Chi burst at all? Curently wont cast at all. Deadpanstiffys still works perhaps a look there for inspiration?

----------


## Starkey2009

> are you learning to monk heal, or are you using the bot to heal for you? these are two distinctly different scenarios.
> 
> the PQI default settings are fine for an average gear level. 
> 
> I would not worry about looking like a complete moron in LFR. 90% of people in LFR are complete morons for one reason or another. Just ignore the trolls, pay attention to mechanics and dont join in on the usless chatter. You'll be fine.
> 
> just remember if you adjust any setting in PQR on teh fly, just stop/restart the rotation.
> 
> One thing i would recomment avoiding changing however is the mana tea consumption values. These are set to use at the right threshold and changes seem to cause the logic to stop for some reason. No idea why.


Opp yeah bot heal thanks for the info

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Nice tip!
> 
> Also, quick question, has anyone had any issue with Vach's profile on Malkrok?


Vachi, is there a way to get the shield for morkrok added to the list? Noticed that it didn't do that healing unless someone was taking dmg.  :Smile:  ty for any input!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Vachi, is there a way to get the shield for morkrok added to the list? Noticed that it didn't do that healing unless someone was taking dmg.  ty for any input!


Don't have any reports so I don't know what going on with Malkorok. Will check him back when I try Flex or LFR next week. 




> Vach - Any chance of an update to Chi burst at all? Curently wont cast at all. Deadpanstiffys still works perhaps a look there for inspiration?


I will add auto Chi Burst and Twist of Fate within next release. +rep for lag exp sharing, thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Alejolas

Vachiusa! Ur the best man! Your profiles are SO damn good I cant live without em (Srsly cuz I only have healer calsses, and only one DPS) !! I'll get some money soon enough to make u a donation for beer! Thanks a lot.

Btw: This will be a very NOOB question but, what soes PQI means? And how do I use it? 

Thanks a lot!

----------


## generalsquid

> I will add auto Chi Burst


just a heads up, if you mean Auto as in on CD, try not to do that. People not always taking damage. WOuld be a waste of a 30 sec CD. Deadpans appears to still cast based on HP deficit. However I am unclear if it targets somone first or measures feficit of those in the way. My assumption is it measures HP deficit of one player.

If you could someway re-incorporate your old "x amount of players inbetween target" to work as before that would be optimal. worst case single target with HP deficit, and just leave it to teh player to position themselves accordingly to benefit from chi burst the most.

----------


## Jackall85

> It should do it automatically, but make sure in the raid set up (unless it's lfr) that the main tanks are assigned. 
> 
> As for saving on the profile: If you are making changes in the PQI options, just use the mousewheel to change the value, when you doubleclick the bar at the top to close the interface it will be saved automatically.


I should explain better  :Smile:  it recognizes the tanks, but i noticed that consider one of them "main", by for example putting lifebloom on him. I was assigned to the second one and i thought that setting my focus on him the lifebloom will switch on him, but it was not the case.

How can i set the focus of my healing on one tank, or just choose on wich one of the two keep my lifebloom?

----------


## sassypriest

disc profile is working great  :Smile:

----------


## Koha

Loving the new Pally/Druid/Monk but i've noticed that the pally doesn't use trinkets? and havent seen an options for enable the use of trinkets with the Pally profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont believe there are many use-trinkets this patch, or what trinkets do you refer to?

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I should explain better  it recognizes the tanks, but i noticed that consider one of them "main", by for example putting lifebloom on him. I was assigned to the second one and i thought that setting my focus on him the lifebloom will switch on him, but it was not the case.
> 
> How can i set the focus of my healing on one tank, or just choose on wich one of the two keep my lifebloom?


Ah, gotcha. Are both the tanks set up as main tanks, or just the one? If it is just the one, have the RL mark both as main and if you are assigned the one tank you may be able to "fudge the system" a little bit and remain in range of just your tank while keeping the other tank just out of range. I am sure one of the smarter people can tell you how to be able to change the code but maybe this will help as well. Good luck!

----------


## blazinsheath

Not sure if im just missing it but is there a Divine Star option for disc/holy priest?

----------


## xNotta

> Im reluctant to answer this for a few reasons - 
> 
> 1. If tell you which addons were causing the lag for me, you decide that you will remove only said addons and the fix may not work. You think this generalsquid guy is a dbag.
> 2. The addons that cause MY issues, were continuing to be used by another player using PQR without problem. Turns out *one* of the affecting addons has particular issues with my chosen class and raids for some reason for example.
> 3. Addon developers or users of said addons will direct attention to users who have zero issues with their addon and pqr combination. See point 2.
> 
> The reason I suggest a total removal and adding the addons in back one by one after raid environment tests is because addons can conflict with each other, your pc, PQR or any other number of variables. The idea is to bring WoW back to as much an original state as possible.
> 
> While looking for solutions online one thing i kept seeing is - 
> ...


Ok, won't ask for addon names, how about their function? 
Bag addon, boss warning addon, raid frames, UI replacement, auction house, pet battle, etc.?

If I can find out why this addon is a problem then I can fix it so that I (and the community) will no longer have this problem.


..I mean completely uninstalling WoW will also fix the lag problems people are experiencing. So will formatting their hard drive.
Here's the fix all: go to Add/Remove programs, click World of Warcraft, click uninstall, confirm, problem fixed. 
Note: In some cases a reboot may be necessary.
-->(^Do not do the above^)<--

----------


## generalsquid

> Ok, won't ask for addon names, how about their function? 
> Bag addon, boss warning addon, raid frames, UI replacement, auction house, pet battle, etc.?
> 
> If I can find out why this addon is a problem then I can fix it so that I (and the community) will no longer have this problem.
> 
> 
> ..I mean completely uninstalling WoW will also fix the lag problems people are experiencing. So will formatting their hard drive.
> Here's the fix all: go to Add/Remove programs, click World of Warcraft, click uninstall, confirm, problem fixed. 
> Note: In some cases a reboot may be necessary.
> -->(^Do not do the above^)<--


Pro tip: being facecious wont help.

not asking people to format or reinstal. Removing addons takes a moment. Debugging your lag a little longer. All of which are faster than what you suggest.

your line of questioning is exactly the reason why im not going to elaborate. Youve clearly read my post but not understood it. Aditionally non of the above will work if you just jam your addons back in before raiding.

And dont take offence to me not believing that youre somehow going to magically fix a bunch of random addons for the botting community.

----------


## Drinksbeer

To go on what GS said, there have been numerous lists of addons posted in the forums, mainly ones that people have issues with. If you do an advanced search on the main forum page you can find some great threads with info on addons that conflict with PQR/PQI. I know from my own personal experience that the auction addons, baganon, fortexorcist, pitbull, and a few other minor ones, have all caused me issues to the point where I don't even cut them on anymore.  :Smile:  Best thing to do though, is to do a search, you will find some good info.

----------


## Blakhoowk

Hi, I've got even a question, how can I disable Nature's Cure in the Druid Profile? I use the VachiusaRestoPQI (master) profile. In the rotation editor there is only NaturesCure mouseover thing you can disable. Is there a possibility to disable Nature's Cure?

Or when is dispelled is now recognized as Sha of Pride??

----------


## tigole1

anyone experienced mistweave pqr stopped healing in norushan and sha of pride encounter?

----------


## kw3r

Mistweaver: Malorok doesnt work anmore. Had to rollback.

----------


## Teddyboop

Loving the resto druid profile, having a small problem though, whenever it goes into incarnation tree of life form it just stops healing. Is it because I'm not level 90 yet? Or maybe I installed something wrong? Apart from that it's awesome. Thanks a lot.

----------


## rocambole

Hi there. Loving the r druid profile so far.

Just wanted to know if you plan to add something regarding the 2p bonus.

Item - Druid T16 Restoration 2P Bonus - Spell - World of Warcraft

Every 5 rejuvs, it gives a free and instant Healing Touch which the profile isnt using for what I can see.

Thanks.

----------


## 056

> Hi, I've got even a question, how can I disable Nature's Cure in the Druid Profile? I use the VachiusaRestoPQI (master) profile. In the rotation editor there is only NaturesCure mouseover thing you can disable. Is there a possibility to disable Nature's Cure?
> 
> Or when is dispelled is now recognized as Sha of Pride??


Disable 5.X events. 

However 5.4 events is dispelling Mark of Arrogance only when "Gift of the Titans" was active on another vachi healer profile. So it was working as it should.

----------


## ebouster

can anyone confirm it doesnt work for malorok for the mistweaver profile?

----------


## generalsquid

confirmed - at least for heroic - Does nto work - get LUA errors. I

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Clean-up code and fixed Malkorok 5.4 events, updated data file for all profiles*
> -Fixed typo bugs for Holy Priest
> -Added auto Divine Star talent for Holy and Disc Priest
> -Fixed some bugs for Mist Monk
> -Added auto Chi Burst talent for Mist Monk
> -Added 2p T16 for Resto Druid


Maybe this is my last update for this patch! Enjoy raiding!

----------


## kclux

Thank you very much for the Update.

----------


## kclux

Am doing normal mode SoO right now and am on Galakras and the profile is stuck at Tsulong Heal ( which equals healing of the NPC's here I assume ) and even tho they all have high health, not full but high, it is spamming Regrowth an Healing Touch until I am oom.

I removed Tsulong Healing from the profile and it works fine again ( except of no NPC healing which wasn't needed at all anyways in our case ).

----------


## Xelu

> Am doing normal mode SoO right now and am on Galakras and the profile is stuck at Tsulong Heal ( which equals healing of the NPC's here I assume ) and even tho they all have high health, not full but high, it is spamming Regrowth an Healing Touch until I am oom.
> 
> I removed Tsulong Healing from the profile and it works fine again ( except of no NPC healing which wasn't needed at all anyways in our case ).


For good performance, you should only check "5.4 Events" when you raid SOO. Disable and uncheck all other events like 4.x and 5.3. Also only use "Npc mouseover heal" when you fight first boss - Immersus.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey Vach, thanks so much for what you do. I was experimenting with Holy Pally talents a little, I noticed that if you take Divine Purpose that the profile doesn't seem to support it. Am I doing something wrong? Not really a big deal, but I wanted to give a try since 25% chance of proc is pretty high.  :Smile:  ty again!

----------


## Vachiusa

> Am doing normal mode SoO right now and am on Galakras and the profile is stuck at Tsulong Heal ( which equals healing of the NPC's here I assume ) and even tho they all have high health, not full but high, it is spamming Regrowth an Healing Touch until I am oom.
> 
> I removed Tsulong Healing from the profile and it works fine again ( except of no NPC healing which wasn't needed at all anyways in our case ).


it's my fault  :Big Grin:  Please update latest version from SVN. Thanks for your clearly report! (+rep)




> Hey Vach, thanks so much for what you do. I was experimenting with Holy Pally talents a little, I noticed that if you take Divine Purpose that the profile doesn't seem to support it. Am I doing something wrong? Not really a big deal, but I wanted to give a try since 25% chance of proc is pretty high.  ty again!


it's my fault again  :Big Grin:  LOD was supported but EF was not. Please update latest version from SVN. Will rep you later, thanks!




> *Small updated*
> Fixed Tsulong bug cause NPC healing of Galakras fight for all profiles
> Fixed Holy Paladin for EF Divine Purpose talent support

----------


## pigbot

V-

Wondering if your most recent post about fixing Malkorok 5.4 events is new or the same code from last week.

The way that Malkorok seems to be working is that all players in the raid can have a shield (Ancient Barrier) equal to their total health at the start of the event. The profile last Thursday was healing Players up to their original total health.

Let me give an example:

A player starts the event with 600k HP. as soon as the event starts if they take no damage they can have their original health plus a shield the same size as their original hp. So, 600k health (visible on bars) and 600k shield giving them an effective health of 1.2 million. If they take damage the shield is removed first. If they take a 400k hit their shield is reduced to 200k. If they take another hit of 400k before their shield is re-healed, their shield would be gone and they would take 200k damage. Now they player is at 400k health (visible on bars) and their shield can be re-healed all the way back to 600k for an effective health of 1 million.

The way the profile seems to be working (as of last week) is that the player is healed to whatever their original hp was. For example, the same player with 600k hp would never be healed until they took damage. if they take a 400k hit, their health would go to 200k and the profile would try to heal them back to their original hp, or 600k. The profile would never try to heal their Shield to 100%.

I briefly looked at the code last week and it seems the logic tells it to do exactly this. Heal the player to "Total Health". I believe the code would have to set the players artificial health during this boss to "Actual Health" PLUS "Total Health", so that at the onset a players HP is essentially at 200%, and any damage taken that would reduce their Actual Health (rather than their shield) would still be viewed by the profile as a deficit from that 200%. 

*TL;DR* for Malkorok the profile needs to view the Players HP as 100% MORE than Actual Health at any time the player has the Ancient Miasma debuff.

----------


## Blakhoowk

Thanks for your answers @Xelu and @056

----------


## ringlore

can you reroll it back, as this build is not working correctly on Malkorok. Priest build

----------


## kclux

Thank you so much for fixing that issue right away Vachiusa.

There is just one big problem remaining right now and that is that LifeBloom is falling off all the time. Just did a fight where 2 other resto druids both had around 4 million healing from LifeBloom and I had 1 just because it is always falling off and not being reapplied. Also ideal would be if you could make it possible to chose a permanent target for LifeBloom like Focus target or select one with a hotkey. The jumping around when many players get aggro is just a waste of gcd and not effective at all when you change the target on every gcd  :Smile: 

Again thank you so much for the awesome profile.

----------


## blazinsheath

Auto Divine Star?

I dont see a option after updating when will he use it?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Be sure you scroll through all the pqi options, it may be on a 2/d or 3/d page.  :Smile:

----------


## blazinsheath

sorry my bad forgot to put in the data file  :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks awesome profile

----------


## generalsquid

its not actually Auto, its hotkey. Check in the hotkey section at the bottom of PQI page 1.

as to malkorok - seem to work fine for monk, but getting 1000's of LUA errors. Dont know the current logic, but the actuall debuffs are "weak ancient barrier" , ancient barrier" and "strong ancient barrier". These could be better use dthan having HP scans. eg prioritise weak over normal over strong for single target.

for anyone else just set the Uplift to 100 and targets to 1 while ReM and EH are set to spam. Youll be fine.

----------


## Xelu

> its not actually Auto, its hotkey. Check in the hotkey section at the bottom of PQI page 1.
> 
> as to malkorok - seem to work fine for monk, but getting 1000's of LUA errors. Dont know the current logic, but the actuall debuffs are "weak ancient barrier" , ancient barrier" and "strong ancient barrier". These could be better use dthan having HP scans. eg prioritise weak over normal over strong for single target.
> 
> for anyone else just set the Uplift to 100 and targets to 1 while ReM and EH are set to spam. Youll be fine.


Its fully auto, it will face to "AOE target" then cast Chi Burst or Divine Star. Remember to check/enable them in PQI setting.

----------


## sholee

I just tried your resto droo dprofile...I must ask you are you human or asian? this is rly badass!!!!!!!!!

----------


## generalsquid

> Its fully auto, it will face to "AOE target" then cast Chi Burst or Divine Star. Remember to check/enable them in PQI setting.


Nope. The added ability is denoted by TC in the rotation, as is every hot key spell. Aditionally the smart chi burst is omitted from the new rotation. You can tick whatever you like, its not auto.

dont know what youre doing, id be pleased if you show me what im doing wrong.

----------


## wishkeeper

could you had /vqueue without modifiers?

e.g.:

/vqueue Revival

----------


## Alejolas

Vachiusa, the abilities that say Not work ... don't really work?

----------


## mrjcheat

Giving this a run with the Celestial Blessings quest and no matter what I attempt, it will absolutely NOT heal Wrathion. I've attempted variations of npc mouseover, etc all to no avail. Am I missing something here, as I see it listed in npc mouseover support...

----------


## rocambole

Having a hard time to set this to work on the Healing Challenge of Legendary questline. It wont heal wrathion. Any advices are really apreciated. 

Im using the disc profile btw.

----------


## Xelu

> Nope. The added ability is denoted by TC in the rotation, as is every hot key spell. Aditionally the smart chi burst is omitted from the new rotation. You can tick whatever you like, its not auto.
> 
> dont know what youre doing, id be pleased if you show me what im doing wrong.


It works for me with 2.2.06 version.



> could you had /vqueue without modifiers?
> 
> e.g.:
> 
> /vqueue Revival


Try 


```

/vqueue 115310 player 


```




> Vachiusa, the abilities that say Not work ... don't really work?


They still work but only their value (limit number). Disable or uncheck will do nothing.



> Giving this a run with the Celestial Blessings quest and no matter what I attempt, it will absolutely NOT heal Wrathion. I've attempted variations of npc mouseover, etc all to no avail. Am I missing something here, as I see it listed in npc mouseover support...





> Having a hard time to set this to work on the Healing Challenge of Legendary questline. It wont heal wrathion. Any advices are really apreciated. 
> 
> Im using the disc profile btw.


IMO, profiles only support "npc mouseover healing" with Wrathion quest.

----------


## mrjcheat

That's the thing, I'm 100% with you on that. Problem is, it doesn't seem to work. Note that I have no issue with it working on the SoO boss.

----------


## Xelu

> That's the thing, I'm 100% with you on that. Problem is, it doesn't seem to work. Note that I have no issue with it working on the SoO boss.


"Celestial Blessings" easy mode with dps/tank offspec



> Yu'lon easy mode (dps/tank spec)
> do this, and you'll love me after 
> 
> - When you engage Wrathion just focus on avoiding damage in the begining, dont use your cd's instantly. When adds spawn, run out to the balcony ASAP but before that use and ability that lets you drop aggro (for mages invisibility, priests fade, etc)
> Now the best part comes: adds will now go back to the center of the room with the gong. You will never see them again and won't have to worry about them )
> 
> - Now's time to hurt Wrathion, just keep in mind that you never leave the balcony and don't go too close to the stairs or the adds will start chasing you again. So, avoid damage and do some dps.
> 
> - At some point (25% health) Wrathion will go back to the gong room to summon his mirror images. DONT FOLLOW, stay where you are, and heal yourself (glyphed invo for mages)
> ...

----------


## izako

NPC Mouseover Heal is not working at all with wrathion

edit
i made it work. i used this macro /run local guid, name = UnitGUID("target"), UnitName("target"); print(name .. "'s NPC id is " .. tonumber(guid:sub(6,10), 16)) to get wrathion id... them change on code

----------


## mrjcheat

> "Celestial Blessings" easy mode with dps/tank offspec


Not working terribly well. Adds WILL come unless you're on the rope and then it becomes a bit of a mana race which is difficult win w/o any real int gear.

----------


## mrjcheat

> NPC Mouseover Heal is not working at all with wrathion
> 
> edit
> i made it work. i used this macro /run local guid, name = UnitGUID("target"), UnitName("target"); print(name .. "'s NPC id is " .. tonumber(guid:sub(6,10), 16)) to get wrathion id... them change on code


Outstanding call. Go into the TsulongHeal NPC ID in Abilities and change it to 71357. It now works flawlessly.

----------


## syphilis

Spamming LUA errors on Malk.

----------


## darkayo

Holy Paladin profile doesn't work for me on Malkorok.
Any idea ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Doesnt work how? Does nothing? Gives lua-errors? Sudden FPS-loss? Some more details would be needed since I've seen the HPallyprofile work for other people.

----------


## darkayo

It doesn nothing.
No error, just nothing.
Then, when Malkorok goes to P2, rotation starts. And stop when back to P1.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Have you got 5.4 events or something in PQI checked? Try un-check that, and open your ability editor, you can see the last casted spell there and maybe see what spell the profile hangs up on.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I got an addon error message last night on malkorok, I think the trouble has to do with the UI you use, specifically the unite frames (i am using xperl right now). Unfortunately we 1 shot it so I didn't get a chance to test it back out again. I will try it in flex, but it might not be before the weekend. Try disabling your frames and use the blizz ui, see if that works.

Also, as a side note, I tried the immersus set up mentioned a few pages back (just select 54 and mouseover npc heal) and it worked great! GG Vach! And thank you to the person that mentioned that, I will go back and +rep.

----------


## darkayo

Thank you for tips.
I use Elvui. I'll try to use Blizz UI and report back.

----------


## Xelu

> I got an addon error message last night on malkorok, I think the trouble has to do with the UI you use, specifically the unite frames (i am using xperl right now). Unfortunately we 1 shot it so I didn't get a chance to test it back out again. I will try it in flex, but it might not be before the weekend. Try disabling your frames and use the blizz ui, see if that works.
> 
> Also, as a side note, I tried the immersus set up mentioned a few pages back (just select 54 and mouseover npc heal) and it worked great! GG Vach! And thank you to the person that mentioned that, I will go back and +rep.


Confirmed Malkorok not work. Vachiusa said he will fix it soon. Temporary solution: disable/uncheck "5.4 Events" (and use "Target heal" if you know what to do with it) on Malkorok fight.

----------


## Goldfox420

Wow you guys are sad. Malkorok doesn't work since you aren't actually healing people in the fight the whole point of the fight is keeping people's shield's up the whole fight. So the rotation doesn't work since it doesn't read the debuff and just assumes people are at a high enough HP that it doesn't need to heal them. The fight is easy as hell to heal, just apply hot's to the whole raid and use your AOE heals at the same time to keep the shields up.

----------


## oreomasta

> Wow you guys are sad. Malkorok doesn't work since you aren't actually healing people in the fight the whole point of the fight is keeping people's shield's up the whole fight. So the rotation doesn't work since it doesn't read the debuff and just assumes people are at a high enough HP that it doesn't need to heal them. The fight is easy as hell to heal, just apply hot's to the whole raid and use your AOE heals at the same time to keep the shields up.


yes but it is not healing with elvui. its not even healing the shields up. dont talk out of your ass. just makes you look like an idiot Vach INTENDS for it to be working and on certain UI's it isnt.

----------


## Drinksbeer

That fight would have been hard to adjust for anyway, since the use of the shield, it's not Vach's fault at all. It's just a mechanic that wasn't accounted for yet, people had to get through it, report back to vach, let him code it, and be done with it.  :Smile:

----------


## icotulookin

Did anyone else Resto Shammy profile quit working today?

----------


## scrapbot

havent tried out the resto shammy yet since last update but is it just in some cases or 5/10/25 mans all fights no actions or what?

----------


## Goldfox420

> yes but it is not healing with elvui. its not even healing the shields up. dont talk out of your ass. just makes you look like an idiot Vach INTENDS for it to be working and on certain UI's it isnt.


If you read the topic you would see that they never made it to that on normal and said they would update this week when they tried it in flex so How about you not talk out your ass.

----------


## generalsquid

to anyoone complaining about certain UI support or frames etc - 

Did you know that the bot works in stock standard blizzard UI with zero addons? Do you know what this means? Your UI or frame you use has zero impact. It scans players, not frames.

Frames are a condensed representation of the players in your raid. 

if the bot is not performing as intended, its likley got nothing to do with your frames, but with how the bot is handling the logic/code.

*IF* you remove all your addon and the bot is somehow working when it want before. Its probably an addon conflict, not a UI support issue.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Fixed Malkorok 5.4 events for all profiles (tested)*
> -Fixed Lifebloom for Resto Druid
> -Added Lifebloom on focus option for Resto Druid
> -Set default value for Surging Mist down to 20% HP to prevent OOM for Mist Monk
> -Fixed right NPC ID for Wrathion mouseover healing - "Celestial Blessings" legendary quest (all profiles)
> -Fixed a LUA error for Holy Paladin
> -Fixed, added or updated something i just dont remember to note them here


Not like DPS profiles, which could simple test on dummy trainners. Healer profiles are hard for testing cuz they need a party/group, real raid to test them. SO PLEASE HELP ALL HEALER PROFILES by give your feedbacks. Here some other profiles also need your help:

Mavmins with Resto Shaman: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2860132 ([PQR] Mavmins PQR Profiles)
bu_ba_911 Nova team with Resto Druid and Mist Monk: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2232994
deadpanstiffy with Mist Monk: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2602803
averykey with Holy Paladin: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2740312

Thank you guys!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Update worked great on Malkorok!! Great work Vach!!

----------


## darkayo

Vachiusa you are incredible ! I will go in Flex to test Malkorok Fix. Thanks for you work !!!

----------


## Jackall85

Man, thank you for your work, really, you are awesome!!!

----------


## kclux

Thank you so much for the update, works awesome.

----------


## brutus2105

When i start the Party Priest (Holy) profile comes a lot of errors:
42x <string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_V...":1: attempt to call global "Nova_Mod" (a nil value)
<string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_V...":1: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

----------


## Xelu

> When i start the Party Priest (Holy) profile comes a lot of errors:
> 42x <string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_V...":1: attempt to call global "Nova_Mod" (a nil value)
> <string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_V...":1: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


You are using an outdated and unsupported version. Delete this profiles and download latest version from SVN.

----------


## generalsquid

Malkorok works great. 

One question - which line of code in. 5.4 events to I need to remove to disable the dispel? Prefer to manage this manually.

amazing stuff vach

----------


## Xelu

> Malkorok works great. 
> 
> One question - which line of code in. 5.4 events to I need to remove to disable the dispel? Prefer to manage this manually.
> 
> amazing stuff vach




```

        elseif bossid == 71454 then --Malkorok                local buff  = { 142913 }                 --RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff,8)     --dispel here            if UnitDebuffID("player",142861) then --Ancient Miasma                            ShieldSheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, Nova_ActualHP, Nova_TargetHeal, Nova_PetHeal)  -- Deactivate Mouseover  ||   At what % Health do we consider someone LowHP  ||  Sort by Actual Health = true                                end 


```

----------


## ergosumbi

Great work on the updates, finished PG endless @ wave 38 with your druid profile (manually using treants/might bash)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Gz ergosumbi on The Proven Healer-title & achievement! And great job Vachiusa on making these healing-profiles, they're insane ^^

----------


## Subversor

Could anyone that uses this profile post their specs to the chat?
I'm getting FPS problems (on occasion sub 10) with decent hardware in LFR or even 10 mans, wondering how others fare.
Without PQR I'm always above 40fps.
Mistweaver monk
non-OC FX8320
non-OC Sapphire 7870XT

----------


## Xelu

> Could anyone that uses this profile post their specs to the chat?
> I'm getting FPS problems (on occasion sub 10) with decent hardware in LFR or even 10 mans, wondering how others fare.
> Without PQR I'm always above 40fps.
> Mistweaver monk
> non-OC FX8320
> non-OC Sapphire 7870XT


Please check at first page



> *3.Why my fps drops, laggy when using your profiles?*
> -As you know, not like dps profiles. Healer profile wanna scan all raid members to determine who need heal (up to 40 members and maybe more pets) so my rotation will eat too much your cpu and ram. Try to increase "Ability Check Delay" to 200ms or more in PQR Settings.

----------


## ashdale

Hey Vach, good update on the raid boss. One thing I noticed in the latest version (as of last night) when out of combat it only stacks holy power up to 3 instead of the full 5, I took a quick look, and in the "Holy Shock" function it indeed just says when out of combat and hp is < 3 to cast instead of < 5, prob just a typeo but wanted to mention it, hopefully get some time to test it in some raids this weekend, thanks for all the work.

----------


## qcorn

hey can you add healthstone support for resto shaman, thanks

----------


## scrapbot

> hey can you add healthstone support for resto shaman, thanks


healthstone is working just fine you can change the amount of health it uses in pqi too

----------


## generalsquid

> ```
> 
>         elseif bossid == 71454 then --Malkorok    
            local buff  = { 142913 }     
            --RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff,8)     --dispel here
            if UnitDebuffID("player",142861) then --Ancient Miasma            
                ShieldSheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, Nova_ActualHP, Nova_TargetHeal, Nova_PetHeal)  -- Deactivate Mouseover  ||   At what % Health do we consider someone LowHP  ||  Sort by Actual Health = true                    
            end 
> 
> 
> ```


Correct me if im wrong, that looks like it handles the entire logic for the fight, not just the dispel.

would I just remove the third line? Anything else I neex to considder as a resultnof removing this?

----------


## ashdale

The above is correct, the only line you need to comment out is the 

--RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff, :Cool:  --dispel here

that will stop the 5.4 events function from dispeling on the fight and you can manually handle it how you wish. The rest of the function handles the healing of people with the Ancient Barrier debuffs during Phase 1 of the fight.

----------


## generalsquid

> The above is correct, the only line you need to comment out is the 
> 
> --RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff, --dispel here
> 
> that will stop the 5.4 events function from dispeling on the fight and you can manually handle it how you wish. The rest of the function handles the healing of people with the Ancient Barrier debuffs during Phase 1 of the fight.


cheers.

10 char

----------


## Jackall85

I'm also interested in manually control the dispels on malkorok. 
How can i comment out that? Is there a special char for comment lines?  :Smile:  sorry i'm a noob on that

----------


## generalsquid

```
     elseif bossid == 71454 then --Malkorok     
            local buff  = { 142913 }      
            --RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff,8)     --dispel here 
            if UnitDebuffID("player",142861) then --Ancient Miasma             
                ShieldSheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, Nova_ActualHP, Nova_TargetHeal, Nova_PetHeal)  -- Deactivate Mouseover  ||   At what % Health do we consider someone LowHP  ||  Sort by Actual Health = true                     
            end
```

This line *" local buff = { 142913 } "* is the debuff
This line *"--RaidRangeDispel(dispelid,buff, --dispel here "* tells the bot to dispell.

If i only remove the line with teh dispell, would the preceding line afect how the code will run?

Should it look like this - 



```
elseif bossid == 71454 then --Malkorok     
            local buff  = { 142913 }      
            if UnitDebuffID("player",142861) then --Ancient Miasma             
                ShieldSheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, Nova_ActualHP, Nova_TargetHeal, Nova_PetHeal)  -- Deactivate Mouseover  ||   At what % Health do we consider someone LowHP  ||  Sort by Actual Health = true
```

 end or like this?



```
  elseif bossid == 71454 then --Malkorok     
            if UnitDebuffID("player",142861) then --Ancient Miasma             
                ShieldSheuronEngine(Nova_Mouseover, Nova_LowHP, Nova_ActualHP, Nova_TargetHeal, Nova_PetHeal)  -- Deactivate Mouseover  ||   At what % Health do we consider someone LowHP  ||  Sort by Actual Health = true                     
            end
```

----------


## Goldfox420

Haven't gotten to test out the Malkrock fix yet since I am @ Thok atm but it seems to be working by people's post which is awesome. It wasn't a pain to do it manually but I don't want to if I don't need to.

----------


## Xelu

@generalsquid: both are ok

----------


## Fishmac

Hey, there seems to be a bug with Mana tea for Mistweaver on version 2.2.07, if you set it to more then 2 in the interface it bugs out, it basically sips only 2 teas and then cancels, i first thought it was canceling because someone was in need of heal but that is not the case.

Thanks for your hard work btw, you should have a donate button so you can get some coffee donations  :Wink: .

----------


## darkayo

Malkorok fix works perfectly ( Holy Pal ).
Thank you Vach' !

----------


## generalsquid

> Hey, there seems to be a bug with Mana tea for Mistweaver on version 2.2.07, if you set it to more then 2 in the interface it bugs out, it basically sips only 2 teas and then cancels, i first thought it was canceling because someone was in need of heal but that is not the case.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work btw, you should have a donate button so you can get some coffee donations .


The mana tea issue is covered earlier in this thread. Why youd want to change it from optimal settings I dont know.

----------


## Fishmac

> The mana tea issue is covered earlier in this thread. Why youd want to change it from optimal settings I dont know.


It's still a bug isn't it?

----------


## generalsquid

> It's still a bug isn't it?


Not really the point. Just because your odometer goes to 9999999999 doesnt mean your goal is to reach that number. The stock setting is optimal. Changing to anything else doesnt make sense whatever way you look at it.

----------


## Fishmac

> Not really the point. Just because your odometer goes to 9999999999 doesnt mean your goal is to reach that number. The stock setting is optimal. Changing to anything else doesnt make sense whatever way you look at it.


It's the whole point, i posted the bug because i wanted to post my feedback, this feedback is not for you personally but for the developer of the routine, he can take it or leave it. I never said that i need to use more then 2 stack of mana tea nor did i say it would be optimal to do so. 

Btw, how is the stock setting optimal if you can change it manually? That doesn't make sense at all, if something is optimal why would you have the option to change said optimal value?

Case in point, i posted a bug i encountered, nothing more nothing less.

----------


## generalsquid

> Btw, how is the stock setting optimal if you can change it manually? That doesn't make sense at all, if something is optimal why would you have the option to change said optimal value?


Quoting for idiocy.

So by definition if something has assignable values there can be no optimal value set as the stock value?

Let me explain the setting youre referring to...

It starts to consume 2 stacks of mana tea at the exact mana deficit it takes 2 teas to replenish. It keeps going so long as you have mana tea and a deficit of 2 stacks of tea or more. Optimal. 

The reason its there is because it was designed into the settings along wi5h every other variable. Doesn't mean its not optimal. 

Sure its a bug. But if the bug affects every setting that is NOT optimal, who gives a shit?

----------


## Fishmac

> Quoting for idiocy.
> 
> So by definition if something has assignable values there can be no optimal value set as the stock value?
> 
> Let me explain the setting youre referring to...
> 
> It starts to consume 2 stacks of mana tea at the exact mana deficit it takes 2 teas to replenish. It keeps going so long as you have mana tea and a deficit of 2 stacks of tea or more. Optimal. 
> 
> The reason its there is because it was designed into the settings along wi5h every other variable. Doesn't mean its not optimal. 
> ...


I was quoting your own idiocy the few other posts because it seems you have problems comprehending other people posts. 

Also you can change the % value when it should start consuming Mana tea and the actual amount of mana tea stacks it should start to consume them. 

And i try to make it really simple for you because like i said in my first sentence, you seem to simply fly over other people sentences without taking a stop and try to comprehend them.

Btw, how is the stock setting optimal if you can change it manually? That doesn't make sense at all, if something is optimal why would you have the option to change said optimal value?

Meaning: Remove the option to change the Mana tea consumption rate because as you said, it is the optimal, now why would you wanna change something that by your definition is optimal?

Btw do you have some kind of problem with me? I sense some kind of hostility that i don't quite understand but if you do, i will go to my refrigerator and open myself a can of "idontgivea****".

Now back too the matter at hand, you confirm that it is a bug and i basically stated that all i did was report a bug i encountered, you on the other hand keep going on about optimal values and whatnot, which i didn't even mention in my initial post. Maybe the developer gives a shit? I give a shit, just because you don't give a shit doesn't mean everyone else does too.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Cleanup some code*
> -Fixed Mana Tea channeling bug (without glyph) for Mist Monk
> -Fixed holy power limit for Holy Paladin
> -Added EF spam mode for Holy Paladin (new PQI setting value)


Thanks both Fishmac and generalsquid for your feedback. Please calm down and enjoy game, time to relax. Cheers!

----------


## Fishmac

> Thanks both Fishmac and generalsquid for your feedback. Please calm down and enjoy game, time to relax. Cheers!


Cheers mate, i have no problem dropping the matter if generalsquid is inclined to do so.

----------


## healzzz

> Quoting for idiocy.
> 
> So by definition if something has assignable values there can be no optimal value set as the stock value?
> 
> Let me explain the setting youre referring to...
> 
> It starts to consume 2 stacks of mana tea at the exact mana deficit it takes 2 teas to replenish. It keeps going so long as you have mana tea and a deficit of 2 stacks of tea or more. Optimal. 
> 
> The reason its there is because it was designed into the settings along wi5h every other variable. Doesn't mean its not optimal. 
> ...


wow, what a prick you are, congratulations on flaming a guy who made a bug report. If you had a bad day, keep it to yourself, thanks.
Vachi fixed it already. Sometimes I wonder whats wrong with people.

thanks Vachi

BTW: Using Manatea always at 2 stacks is not optimal as Manatea usage is situational - depending on how and where you have to heal. Show me a top end raider that uses Manatea _always_ at 2 stacks...yeah good luck. On Thok you dont wanna use Mana tea at 2 for example coz ull be quite busy healing but ud want to use it after phase change. etc etc.

----------


## generalsquid

> wow, what a prick you are, congratulations on flaming a guy who made a bug report. If you had a bad day, keep it to yourself, thanks.
> Vachi fixed it already. Sometimes I wonder whats wrong with people.
> 
> thanks Vachi
> 
> BTW: Using Manatea always at 2 stacks is not optimal as Manatea usage is situational - depending on how and where you have to heal. Show me a top end raider that uses Manatea _always_ at 2 stacks...yeah good luck. On Thok you dont wanna use Mana tea at 2 for example coz ull be quite busy healing but ud want to use it after phase change. etc etc.


What was fixed is not the bug quoted.

lol



> show you a top end raider who uses mana tea at 2 stacks?


-

Me - 9HM cleared in week 2 played manually - I use PQR to omit the boredom while farm wipes occur. . lol on thok? why not use MT at 2 stacks? 1 global wont see people die during p1 repeats. what sees people die is bad CD usage.. Youre an idiot. Is that too strong?

re mana tea - the time reduction in consumpion stack makes it on par with glyphed usage. meaning now its a playstyle preference rather than a saving to those who know how to hit a button every few secons.

1 global wont kill people these dayts. its not ICC. so keeping your mana pool steady is more beneficial than taking seconds at a time to replenish, even on fights that allow it- thus optimal.

but hey who am i to judge, healzz,, you were asking for settings a few months ago, whic tells me you dont klnow your mana tea from your uplift

----------


## generalsquid

@ vach its not about being angry - its about your profile. Peolpe will sit there and claim that "x" doesnt work. yet X not working isnt an issue. Th eissue is "x" was manipulated by someone who has zero idea of what theyre doing. Changing your profile to accomodate somone who has no idea is a detriment to your profile and users who use it and know what is going on.

****, my car has a bug - the wiring in it causes my radio to tun on intermittently and drain the battery, so I removed the fuse controlling the radio. 1. the radio is not needed for the car to function nor do i listen to teh radio. Just because somone else may want to listen to the radio doesnt mean you should spen time working out an issue that affects 1% o fthe population that decide to screw with optimal settings.

vach your profile is good. I can see youre getting tired of updating multiple profile and i can imagine it wont last long. SO having noobs pester you with "my mana tea is bugged" when mana tea works optimally is frustrating to watch as its shortening your love for doing what you do.

----------


## Vachiusa

I use always Mana Tea glyph so I did not know about that "bug" and I have no idea/exp with it. That's one of reasons why my profiles and my PQI settings have too many values/options, everyone can change this values to fix their styles.

Back to Mana tea "bug". Yes, I don't think its a bug but fix or not are both not effect to my rotation/profile. Just want all you guys still give me the ideas or suggestions. I will do something with them based on my knowledge.

PS: My English so bad so I hate to write here because I cant say exactly what I think  :Frown:

----------


## generalsquid

Vach - dot stress - there is NO BUG in mana tea usage.

Your current default variables work excellent.

if you change the variables - for some reason everything stops - However stock settings are optimal. dont change anything.

your PQI settings are not the problem. The problem is 1000 users who dont understand how settings/bot/optimal play interact.

They are looking for a HM carry using your profs.

Hapy to provide cutting edge feedback if you want. I would even love to do a payed profile thorugh you. one you could capitalize on or do privately. Privately it would be worth 50 US dollars to you per month or 10 publicly. let me know via pm if you want some interest

----------


## Fishmac

> @ vach its not about being angry - its about your profile. Peolpe will sit there and claim that "x" doesnt work. yet X not working isnt an issue. Th eissue is "x" was manipulated by someone who has zero idea of what theyre doing. Changing your profile to accomodate somone who has no idea is a detriment to your profile and users who use it and know what is going on.
> 
> ****, my car has a bug - the wiring in it causes my radio to tun on intermittently and drain the battery, so I removed the fuse controlling the radio. 1. the radio is not needed for the car to function nor do i listen to teh radio. Just because somone else may want to listen to the radio doesnt mean you should spen time working out an issue that affects 1% o fthe population that decide to screw with optimal settings.
> 
> vach your profile is good. I can see youre getting tired of updating multiple profile and i can imagine it wont last long. SO having noobs pester you with "my mana tea is bugged" when mana tea works optimally is frustrating to watch as its shortening your love for doing what you do.


You are such a wannabee it's so damn funny  :Big Grin: . 

You even admitted it's a bug, you are so dumb It's impossible to describe in a few short words.
Evolution was not nice to you at all.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I use always Mana Tea glyph so I did not know about that "bug" and I have no idea/exp with it. That's one of reasons why my profiles and my PQI settings have too many values/options, everyone can change this values to fix their styles.
> 
> Back to Mana tea "bug". Yes, I don't think its a bug but fix or not are both not effect to my rotation/profile. Just want all you guys still give me the ideas or suggestions. I will do something with them based on my knowledge.
> 
> PS: My English so bad so I hate to write here because I cant say exactly what I think



Vachi, you are doing a great job and communicating better than most!! Keep up the good work and thank you, thank you, for what you do!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fishmac

> I use always Mana Tea glyph so I did not know about that "bug" and I have no idea/exp with it. That's one of reasons why my profiles and my PQI settings have too many values/options, everyone can change this values to fix their styles.
> 
> Back to Mana tea "bug". Yes, I don't think its a bug but fix or not are both not effect to my rotation/profile. Just want all you guys still give me the ideas or suggestions. I will do something with them based on my knowledge.
> 
> PS: My English so bad so I hate to write here because I cant say exactly what I think


The issue was, if you set the Mana Tea to let's say a stack count of 4 in the GUI, the rotation will consumes the Mana tea at 4 stacks but only 2 stacks at a one time then it will cancel the channeling. I just noticed it after playing around with the options and wanted to let you know.

And of course, thanks for your work, i appreciate it allot.

----------


## rinem

Weird since the last update these profiles stopped working for me. It was working with the update before. Any hints?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Make sure you got the full download, data file etc. IF worst comes to worse then delete it and reinstall, but my guess is, that it just didn't properly download.

----------


## kaelsanctus

Vach thank you so much for those two fixes for the hpally profile i was looking for a way to suggest the EF spam and the pre combat HP i really appreciate all of the hard work you do

----------


## rinem

Tyvm Drinksbeer! I cleared all and redownloaded, now everything is working again.
Awesome profiles btw Vachi, the best imo, for every healing class.

----------


## healzzz

> What was fixed is not the bug quoted.
> 
> lol
> -
> 
> Me - 9HM cleared in week 2 played manually - I use PQR to omit the boredom while farm wipes occur. . lol on thok? why not use MT at 2 stacks? 1 global wont see people die during p1 repeats. what sees people die is bad CD usage.. Youre an idiot. Is that too strong?
> 
> re mana tea - the time reduction in consumpion stack makes it on par with glyphed usage. meaning now its a playstyle preference rather than a saving to those who know how to hit a button every few secons.
> 
> ...


It's sad that you apparently are just here to flame to to profile yourself as awesome and untouchable. It's very obvious that you are apparently extremely insecure about yourself, always choosing either a passive-aggressive, or a defensive tone in your posts. 

And yes, I asked for settings, what does that have to do with anything thats been written here? Starting evasive maneuvers? Oh and 9/14 HM is not "top end raiding".

I will refrain from replying to you in the future, so spare yourself the next one.

----------


## generalsquid

> You are such a wannabee it's so damn funny . 
> 
> You even admitted it's a bug, you are so dumb It's impossible to describe in a few short words.
> Evolution was not nice to you at all.


youre still on about a bug? we just worked out that you werent using teh glyph, which is a prerequisite for the profile to work as intended with the optimal stock setting. Bah why should i care if you play like a turnip...

----------


## generalsquid

> Oh and 9/14 HM is not "top end raiding".


9 HM is week2, the week heroics open, is not top end raiding? LOL 

there's 75 25man guilds IN THE WORLD whove gotten past 9 in the last 3 weeks.

i think you need to reexmine your definition of "top end raiding"

----------


## sassypriest

9 HC in the first week of progress ? 

That would put you in one of the top 40 guilds in the world for 25 man, Using a Bot o.O

----------


## Fishmac

> youre still on about a bug? we just worked out that you werent using teh glyph, which is a prerequisite for the profile to work as intended with the optimal stock setting. Bah why should i care if you play like a turnip...


Ok, i try to make it easy for you because it seems you are mentally challenged.

I reported a bug because that's what it is, a bug. I didn't mention my spec, my rotation my settings my optimal settings or anything like that.
I REPORTED A BUG THAT I ENCOUNTERED WHILE PLAYING WITH THIS PROFILE.

It does not matter if i use a certain glyph or not, nor that you dislike people who do not play with the "Stock profile" and just between you and me, you don't seem to have a clue what you are talking about, i am adjusting the profile to almost every encounter to either up my HPS or preserve my mana.

Just like you should change your talents or glyph to every encounter, so if you want to be wannabee elite player make sure you damn well know what the **** you are talking about.

Talk is cheap, sir.

----------


## Jackall85

Vachiusa thanks for your work!!!
I saw that you listen to the request, could you please add a button for pausing the rotation? Sometimes it gives me bugs when i unload and reload it, it would be really useful to have a button to stop the healing spamming for example after a wipe! 

Thanks always!

----------


## generalsquid

> Ok, i try to make it easy for you because it seems you are mentally challenged...and just between you and me, you don't seem to have a clue .... so if you want to be wannabee elite player make sure you damn well know what the **** you are talking about.


It makes me sad that the irony of this is lost on you.

----------


## Xelu

Could we please stop fighting in Vachiusa thread? PM or create a new thread for them pls!




> Vachiusa thanks for your work!!!
> I saw that you listen to the request, could you please add a button for pausing the rotation? Sometimes it gives me bugs when i unload and reload it, it would be really useful to have a button to stop the healing spamming for example after a wipe! 
> 
> Thanks always!


Check in PQI Setting. Default mod key is "Left + Shift".

----------


## qcorn

okay I cant find the healthstone option in the shaman resto profile, where is it located?

----------


## Fishmac

> It makes me sad that the irony of this is lost on you.


I will drop this discussion, you entertained me enough  :Smile: .

----------


## Xelu

> okay I cant find the healthstone option in the shaman resto profile, where is it located?


Check in "-- SelfSurvival" ability code. It not in PQI Setting.

----------


## Jackall85

> Could we please stop fighting in Vachiusa thread? PM or create a new thread for them pls!
> 
> 
> Check in PQI Setting. Default mod key is "Left + Shift".


Thank you very much ^_^

----------


## triggersad

i didn't see a dispel for corrosive blood on thok, so I created one

elseif bossid == 71529 then -- Thok the bloodthirsty
local buff = { 144359 } -- Corrosive blood
RaidDispel(dispelid,buff)
end
put that in 5.4events

----------


## Vachiusa

Is my pally profile bad or pally class not good atm? Im feeling not good with his healing output, I don't also play pally much to master with him (only LFR). Any advice would be most welcome! 

PS: my play time will expires in next few days so any suggestions on other classes also welcome.

----------


## myh85

would be nice if dispel search for people with higher stacks of a debuff and dispel them first instead dispel random players (maybe with just one stack).

----------


## Xelu

> would be nice if dispel search for people with higher stacks of a debuff and dispel them first instead dispel random players (maybe with just one stack).


Short answer: already support higher stacks dispel first!

----------


## healzzz

> Is my pally profile bad or pally class not good atm? Im feeling not good with his healing output, I don't also play pally much to master with him (only LFR). Any advice would be most welcome! 
> 
> PS: my play time will expires in next few days so any suggestions on other classes also welcome.


Vachiusa, are you playing EU or US? I'd like to send you some gametime

----------


## scrapbot

> Is my pally profile bad or pally class not good atm? Im feeling not good with his healing output, I don't also play pally much to master with him (only LFR). Any advice would be most welcome! .



holy seems to work fairly well it would be nice if it used ef more often it could just be my setting in pqi but for the most part it will still out heal anyone Im with just have to remove stop casting from the rotation or it freaks out some times

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Is my pally profile bad or pally class not good atm? Im feeling not good with his healing output, I don't also play pally much to master with him (only LFR). Any advice would be most welcome! 
> 
> PS: my play time will expires in next few days so any suggestions on other classes also welcome.


I would also like to donate play time. 

As far as holy paly goes, it seems like it's dropped off a little bit, but I think that's because druid and shaman are blowing up the charts. I turned my values up a little bit so that it casts more and I am back to top or 2nd spot on heals, but I think with the holy pally profile it works fine. Maybe have it cast LoD or EF more, that would be my only note. I do like the new EF spam that you added, that comes in handy.  :Smile:

----------


## Serpious

The holy paladin profile is not terribad, and it has been a while since I have used it due to it not being up to par.

Not sure what has changed since I last used it. but.

When starting the profile, you want it (Out of combat) to be using HS of CD and then 'buffing' the raid with EF
When nobody needs healing while in combat throwing out some HL spams on the raid for IH buff. (Could also be added to do this while waiting for the next EF while out of combat for even more heals)

Your current profile (Or atleast last time I used it) would be great for a full haste/sprit build, but no good for mastery.

I'm sure there is some other things that bugged me too, but I would have to use it again to remember them  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Just popped into my head, I belive the EF settings was part of the WoG settings, that was annoying  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vachiusa

> Vachiusa, are you playing EU or US? I'd like to send you some gametime


Im playing on US server




> holy seems to work fairly well it would be nice if it used ef more often it could just be my setting in pqi but for the most part it will still out heal anyone Im with just have to remove stop casting from the rotation or it freaks out some times





> I would also like to donate play time. 
> 
> As far as holy paly goes, it seems like it's dropped off a little bit, but I think that's because druid and shaman are blowing up the charts. I turned my values up a little bit so that it casts more and I am back to top or 2nd spot on heals, but I think with the holy pally profile it works fine. Maybe have it cast LoD or EF more, that would be my only note. I do like the new EF spam that you added, that comes in handy.





> The holy paladin profile is not terribad, and it has been a while since I have used it due to it not being up to par.
> 
> Not sure what has changed since I last used it. but.
> 
> When starting the profile, you want it (Out of combat) to be using HS of CD and then 'buffing' the raid with EF
> When nobody needs healing while in combat throwing out some HL spams on the raid for IH buff. (Could also be added to do this while waiting for the next EF while out of combat for even more heals)
> 
> Your current profile (Or atleast last time I used it) would be great for a full haste/sprit build, but no good for mastery.
> 
> ...


Thanks (+rep) for suggestions. Will rewrite something with him!

----------


## ringlore

Hi Vachiusa.

First thanks for your work, its awesome.

I wish to make a point regarding disc priest, It needs a look into please. 
I use 2.1.03 to heal in all SOO, Even Malkorok. I find all the new builds fail, and run very slow. 
Sometimes not even healing. I have tried reinstalling, etc. but same results.

So when you get a chance, can you look into Disc Priest, and if possible add Angelic Feather into the build, as an auto option.

Thanks

----------


## Xelu

> Hi Vachiusa.
> 
> First thanks for your work, its awesome.
> 
> I wish to make a point regarding disc priest, It needs a look into please. 
> I use 2.1.03 to heal in all SOO, Even Malkorok. I find all the new builds fail, and run very slow. 
> Sometimes not even healing. I have tried reinstalling, etc. but same results.
> 
> So when you get a chance, can you look into Disc Priest, and if possible add Angelic Feather into the build, as an auto option.
> ...


Did you try latest version 2.2.08? And due to the limited functions of PQR, profile cant auto Angelic Feather.

----------


## miccyj

HI Vashiusa,

Great work with this, all the profiles I have used are working wonderfully. Just a quick question, would it be possible to incorporate profession buffs into the profile to do things like use the engineering glove tinker and so forth? or have I missed the setting somewhere?

----------


## pigbot

> i didn't see a dispel for corrosive blood on thok, so I created one
> 
> elseif bossid == 71529 then -- Thok the bloodthirsty
> local buff = { 144359 } -- Corrosive blood
> RaidDispel(dispelid,buff)
> end
> put that in 5.4events


I tried something similar last night with negative results.

First, I didn't use an "end", since I didn't think it was necessary, so that could have been the problem.

Second, I am not sure of the debuff ID for Corrosive Blood. Wowhead shows 143791 in the Dungeon Journal, which I tried. Also listed are IDs 143795, 144072, and 145855. I have no idea which ID is correct.

Would sincerely appreciate help in determining the correct ID and if an "end" is required after the "elseif". Thanks in advance.

----------


## expunge

> Did you try latest version 2.2.08? And due to the limited functions of PQR, profile cant auto Angelic Feather.


Since we're already using illegal sutff, look into this: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-toolkit.html (Monk Healing Spheres (part of the mvp toolkit)) 

The update will let you cast anything you want on yourself so you can hit a macro and have it auto cast a feather on you whenever you want.

----------


## qcorn

healing rain does not seem to work when holding the keybinding after the wow update, anyone else


specifically it doesnt work in combat

edit: nm it works

----------


## jcole227

Is anyone else noticing or having issues with Light of Dawn not being cast...I had to manually cast it everytime in lfr....even tried changing the setting back to normal and still nothing...

----------


## cassrgs

is anyone else getting this error with the 2pc t16 druid tier buff when reach 5 stacks?



```
Message: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:59: attempt to compare string with number
Time: 10/08/13 20:53:53
Count: 29
Stack: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:59: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = 80
(*temporary) = 16123.057
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 60
(*temporary) = 16177.517
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare string with number"
```

it seems its related with mana cost, since healing touch its free on 5 stacks

edit2: nevermind the mana comment, its related with DBexpirationTime on

_, _, _, DBcount, _, DBduration, DBexpirationTime = UnitBuffID("player", 144871)

just dont know how to fix it

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Is anyone else noticing or having issues with Light of Dawn not being cast...I had to manually cast it everytime in lfr....even tried changing the setting back to normal and still nothing...


Try changing the number of targets for it to cast, you can also adjust the health value at which it casts. That should make it cast more often for you.  :Smile:

----------


## jcole227

> Try changing the number of targets for it to cast, you can also adjust the health value at which it casts. That should make it cast more often for you.


ya I tried that...even put number of targets to 1 and health all the way up....then I even tried disabling all other healing spells and still nothing...gonna try a fresh reload and see what that does..will let ya know...

----------


## Drinksbeer

Right on, but make sure you leave the health a little below 100, so that it still heals.  :Smile:  I had some starting issues earlier and i had to do a fresh install as well.  :Smile:  GL with it!!

----------


## jcole227

> Right on, but make sure you leave the health a little below 100, so that it still heals.  I had some starting issues earlier and i had to do a fresh install as well.  GL with it!!


well for an update..i havent' had a chance to reload due to guild raid starting but it works fine in reg 10 man...seems to be either an issue with 25 man or lfr....not sure...our guild doesn't do 25 man reg

----------


## Ronnotter

Hi.

Can anyone help me with resto druid profile.
I have turned off auto tranquility, so now i want it to use Spiritwalker's Grace when i use manual tranquility. is it possible?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its as easy as hitting Spiritwalkers Grace manually and then the modifier for Tranquility.

----------


## triggersad

the malkorok fix does not seem to be working on the resto shaman profile on heroic malkorok

----------


## Xelu

> the malkorok fix does not seem to be working on the resto shaman profile on heroic malkorok


Please provide Vachiusa as much information as possible so that we can best assist you. It not work? LUA error? or wrong heal? or just do nothing?

----------


## kaelsanctus

Hey Vach, my guild just finished Thok this evening and i noticed during the infusion of acid phase there is a DoT that goes out on the raid called Corrosive blood, however i was having to manually dispel it i was just letting you know thanks again for all of your hard work i was using the holy pally profile btw, thought that might be helpful

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Cleanup some codes and increase performance.*
> Updated new version for PQI addon.
> Added new shield value for healing engine.
> Added new events for Thok the Bloodthirsty - SOO.
> Added new auto event dispel option for PQI settings.
> -Rewrite EF talent, Holy Shock, LoD, Beacon glyph, Day Break... for Holy Paladin (recommended use EF talent, Beacon glyph and use default PQI settings for best healing output)
> -Fixed 2p tier 16 for Resto Druid (not yet test)


Please take a look at first page for my new updates about talent/glyph/reforge...!

Thanks to booloo for your game time card!

----------


## Jackall85

yay! Thanks Vachiusa! You are the best!  :Wink:

----------


## ferrari871

Message: [string "if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar('Nova_P..."]:1: attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)
Time: 10/10/13 15:19:04
Count: 305
Stack: [string "if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar('Nova_P..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)"

Hi, after the update started popping up error

----------


## Xelu

> Message: [string "if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar('Nova_P..."]:1: attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/10/13 15:19:04
> Count: 305
> Stack: [string "if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar('Nova_P..."]:1: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


Delete all old Vachiusa profiles then download and try again pls.

----------


## ferrari871

many thanks

----------


## Serpious

> Please take a look at first page for my new updates about talent/glyph/reforge...!
> 
> Thanks to booloo for your game time card!


Cheers for the Paladin update, i'll give it a test over the weekend. Have some more rep  :Smile:

----------


## pnd

I just ran some ToT lfr with my paladin, and i must say the EF logic is way better than before. Before it was pooling holy power way to long, but with this update, its performing very well. Instant EF's going out, loving it. I also adjusted some settings to copy the healing style i see most hpally in 10 man raids use on wowlogs. It includes not using holy light at all but spamming of holy radiance for holy power to use on EF. Overall good update, love the EF logic, i still need to adjust my settings a bit to fit my (lack of) gear and metagem. Gonna do some more testing and playing around with some settings but i ll include my current settings for now. Just dont look at the hotkeys for cooldowns as i macro those. Also, I did bump up my WoG settings in the rotation editor to right below trinket usage 2.

----------


## qcorn

Fix target ES (earthshield) for resto shaman does not seem to work, can anyone else confirm?

----------


## kayonekayone

hey thanks to Vachiusa for the nice profils. Can anyone share their healdruid settings got an items lvl about 520-523.

----------


## Chaban416

Is there any way to get the previous verrsion of the H Paly? The new one i dowloaded doesnt use EF at all.

When I scroll over the "ward of glory" it says (Not Work)

----------


## Xelu

> Is there any way to get the previous verrsion of the H Paly? The new one i dowloaded doesnt use EF at all.
> 
> When I scroll over the "ward of glory" it says (Not Work)


EF works, something wrong with your config.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2861896 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## pepe2c

how does the TfTupfit and TfTReM number in the options work?

----------


## ashdale

Has anyone else noticed that in the latest PQI update for Holy Paladin that the profile doesn't use Divine Favor anymore? I've tried changing the settings from high to low and everywhere inbetween, I am using HA, and have taken a quick once over on the code and see that it will not cast if HA. Devo, or AW are up, which is fine, they can be on CD and half the 25 man raid at 50% and it just doesnt seem to work, I tried to check to see if there was a typo in the autocheck variable but didnt see anything, kinda stumped as to why it doesnt work anymore, any help would be appreciated?

----------


## generalsquid

> how does the TfTupfit and TfTReM number in the options work?


hovering ove rthe options tells you what it does.

TFTReM is how many ReMs are out before TFT is cast.
TFTuplift checks how many ReMs are out while TFT is primed for the next uplift to be cast.

if youre after TFT to be used on CD i recommend TFT ReM =6 and TFT uplift = 1. Set your ReM to spam

----------


## pepe2c

> hovering ove rthe options tells you what it does.
> 
> TFTReM is how many ReMs are out before TFT is cast.
> TFTuplift checks how many ReMs are out while TFT is primed for the next uplift to be cast.
> 
> if youre after TFT to be used on CD i recommend TFT ReM =6 and TFT uplift = 1. Set your ReM to spam


/bow
Thank you good sr

----------


## Xelu

> Has anyone else noticed that in the latest PQI update for Holy Paladin that the profile doesn't use Divine Favor anymore? I've tried changing the settings from high to low and everywhere inbetween, I am using HA, and have taken a quick once over on the code and see that it will not cast if HA. Devo, or AW are up, which is fine, they can be on CD and half the 25 man raid at 50% and it just doesnt seem to work, I tried to check to see if there was a typo in the autocheck variable but didnt see anything, kinda stumped as to why it doesnt work anymore, any help would be appreciated?


Tips:
1. Restart wow
2. Close wow then delete (or rename) files WoWFolder\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx#x\SavedVariables\PQInterface.lua*

Hope this help!

----------


## rocambole

I think something might be wrong with my setup. My disc profile is using really low Atonement. Its only my 6th best heals (around 10%). I prolly messed up with my configs and have no clue how to reset to the default setup. Thanks for your answers.

----------


## Xelu

> I think something might be wrong with my setup. My disc profile is using really low Atonement. Its only my 6th best heals (around 10%). I prolly messed up with my configs and have no clue how to reset to the default setup. Thanks for your answers.


Close wow then delete (or rename) files WoWFolder\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx#x\SavedVariables\PQInterface.lua*

----------


## rocambole

> Close wow then delete (or rename) files WoWFolder\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx#x\SavedVariables\PQInterface.lua*


Thanks for that. I tried and still use really little Smite, its more than before tho.

----------


## Xelu

> Thanks for that. I tried and still use really little Smite, its more than before tho.


Use "DPS Only" mod switch in PQI settings then?

----------


## rocambole

Receiving this error with Resto Druid Profile. Basicly happening after the 5 stacks of Sagemender for the free HT related to the 2pc t16 bonus. 

Date: 2013-10-14 09:07:53
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "--HealingTouch ..."] line 59:
attempt to compare string with number
Debug:
[string "--HealingTouch ..."]:59: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
SMName = "Sage Mender"
_ = ""
_ = "INTERFACE\ICONS\ability_hunter_onewithnature"
SMcount = 5
_ = nil
_ = 60
SMexpirationTime = 52722.044
(*temporary) = "raid3"
(*temporary) = 80
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 60
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare string with number"

----------


## xcureanddisease

the Disc priest profile does nothing. I enable the profile. I get the menu, I minimize the menu and my priest just stands there doing nothing. What can that be? I already did the Close wow then delete (or rename) files WoWFolder\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx#x\SavedVariables\PQInterface.lua* fix. Still nothing.

----------


## Xelu

> the Disc priest profile does nothing. I enable the profile. I get the menu, I minimize the menu and my priest just stands there doing nothing. What can that be? I already did the Close wow then delete (or rename) files WoWFolder\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx#x\SavedVariables\PQInterface.lua* fix. Still nothing.


Did you get any LUA errors or PQR debug msg? It works well for us.

----------


## xcureanddisease

> Did you get any LUA errors or PQR debug msg? It works well for us.


Hey Xel, thanks for the reply. I just deleted all the old profiles and manually downloaded everything. Works like a charm  :Big Grin:  . . . . ON another note about Atonement, I read early that someone else was having issues with it not smiting enough, I just did MSV just to test it out and on each boss fight it used smite 2 or 3 times. So basically it used smite 9 times MAX for an LFR encounter. Is this normal? And someone said to CHECK the DPS ONLY mode, is that right? Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## pepe2c

any1 have some good settings for uplift for 25 man?
i have been checking top MW logs and i think its the key to top heals

----------


## healzzz

> any1 have some good settings for uplift for 25 man?
> i have been checking top MW logs and i think its the key to top heals


96/3

10chars

----------


## pepe2c

> 96/3
> 
> 10chars


when you say 10 chars you mean Uplift count on 10 ak 10 persons with RM?

----------


## Opacho

He meant 96/3 as the config xD 10char was for minimum input needed to post a message >.<

----------


## pepe2c

> He meant 96/3 as the config xD 10char was for minimum input needed to post a message >.<


duh,,, retarded me =P

----------


## ccLoaded

NS Heal is still getting priority over 2pc set bonus.

Not sure if anyone has posted this since the last update.

----------


## cassrgs

still getting lua error on 2pc resto druid buff



```
Message: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:59: attempt to compare string with number
Time: 10/16/13 09:05:24
Count: 1269
Stack: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:59: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: SMName = "Sage Mender"
_ = ""
_ = "INTERFACE\ICONS\ability_hunter_onewithnature"
SMcount = 5
_ = nil
_ = 60
SMexpirationTime = 74039.751
(*temporary) = "raid9"
(*temporary) = 80
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 60
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare string with number"
```

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Clean-up code*
> -Added "Stop Casting" option for some profiles
> -Added Iron Prison dispel mechanic for Kor'kron Dark Shaman heroic (not yet test)
> -Fixed 2p tier 16 for Resto Druid 
> -Updated something for Holy Paladin


Thanks for feedbacks! +rep for you guys!

----------


## Alejolas

> Thanks for feedbacks! +rep for you guys!


Thank you man! You rock. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Xelu

> not working here :/ updated etc... still says if i start:
> 
> Master enabled
> 
> Please download the latest version of PQI........
> 
> master disabled.
> 
> 
> need some help :/


Download http://vachiusa.googlecode.com/svn/t...face%205.4.zip and unzip it to Wow addon folder

----------


## Jackall85

Hi Vachiusa! Thanks for your work!

I have a question: is it possible to add the possibility in the vqueue to dont have a unit?

I have a druid and i'd like to place the mushrooms with the vqueue function, but with the glyph to place them visually the only one that seems to work is /vqueue SpellId target, so every time i want to place them i have to make sure i have someone on target, or it doesn't work.. and its a bit annoying.. i don't think it's a difficult change on the code, so if you can add this, or suggest me a way to circumvent this it would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## pepe2c

I need some MW help here
my heals Screenshot by Lightshot

vs

pro healer Screenshot by Lightshot

im only a few ilvl behind the fight is the same H boss

my settings Screenshot by Lightshot

Any advise? =/

----------


## generalsquid

> Thanks for feedbacks! +rep for you guys!


dunno who told you to add iron prison to dispell list. Its not a dispell mechanic.

the debuff expires after 1 minute causing 100%max hp phisical damage. Its a "use your personal cd at the right time" mechanic.

for monk the following work - dampen harm, life cocoon, fortifying brew. If you get targeted +3 times or have already used the cds, another raid member should help you out with thibgs like barkskin or bop or sac etc.

----------


## orura

need to add an on-use trinket
should look something like this
'--trinket spirit 1
--trinket spirit 2

ive got both boxes checked but it only uses this trinket 'jade courtesan figure'

i would also like it to use this trinket 'scroll of revered ancestors'

i made entries for both slot 13 and 14 but no luck

it only uses the one trink no matter the slot i stick it in

any help would be nice until i get a better trink anyways. thanks for an awesome profile

----------


## Xelu

> Hi Vachiusa! Thanks for your work!
> 
> I have a question: is it possible to add the possibility in the vqueue to dont have a unit?
> 
> I have a druid and i'd like to place the mushrooms with the vqueue function, but with the glyph to place them visually the only one that seems to work is /vqueue SpellId target, so every time i want to place them i have to make sure i have someone on target, or it doesn't work.. and its a bit annoying.. i don't think it's a difficult change on the code, so if you can add this, or suggest me a way to circumvent this it would be awesome


You should use 


```

/vqueue 88747 player 


```




> I need some MW help here
> my heals Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> vs
> 
> pro healer Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> im only a few ilvl behind the fight is the same H boss
> 
> ...


Mistweaving vs Fistweaving? 




> need to add an on-use trinket
> should look something like this
> '--trinket spirit 1
> --trinket spirit 2
> 
> ive got both boxes checked but it only uses this trinket 'jade courtesan figure'
> 
> i would also like it to use this trinket 'scroll of revered ancestors'
> 
> ...


You should add "-- Trinket spirit 1" ability like this



```

if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 80and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then UseInventoryItem(13)end 


```

----------


## orura

ive got it written just like that. one showed up for one slot so i copy pasted [and changed the item slot] for the second trinket. i changed the mana% 95 so the trinkets would kick in faster. i can swap trinket slots and the slot code works fine. it just doesnt work with the one trinket [either slot]. i thought maybe it needed to be on a list of recognized trinkets to work.

thanks for the input, i wish it had worked. ill keep looking and maybe someone has another idea.


just incase, here is what i have for slot 13. works fine if i swap trinkets. just doesnt work with the scroll trinket.

----------


## cassrgs

2p resto druids t16 its workink like a charm, no more errors. Just maybe do some tweking on priorities of buffed ht over normal regrowth 

thank you very much vachi

----------


## Xelu

> ive got it written just like that. one showed up for one slot so i copy pasted [and changed the item slot] for the second trinket. i changed the mana% 95 so the trinkets would kick in faster. i can swap trinket slots and the slot code works fine. it just doesnt work with the one trinket [either slot]. i thought maybe it needed to be on a list of recognized trinkets to work.
> 
> thanks for the input, i wish it had worked. ill keep looking and maybe someone has another idea.
> 
> 
> just incase, here is what i have for slot 13. works fine if i swap trinkets. just doesnt work with the scroll trinket.


Try add new ability "-- Trinket spirit" and let us know the result



```

--Spirit trinket - slot 1if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 95and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then UseInventoryItem(13)end--Spirit trinket - slot 2if 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 95and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then UseInventoryItem(14)end 


```

----------


## kclux

Thank you very much for adding the 2pc support for Resto Druids <3

One thing I noticed is that on several fights especially the ones with not so much movement but the raid not being all grouped up at one spot, I get totally owned by equally geared druids just by them doing twice as much healing with Effloressence than I do. I changed the blooming value a bit so that they dont bloom so fast, it helped a bit but still getting my ass kicked  :Frown: 

The other druids use Glyph of Sprouting which doesn't work for us sadly because of PQR not being able to place it that way. But I wonder if that alone really makes such a huge difference, can you place it that much better that it heals for twice as much when using the sprouting glyph.

Not wanting to sound ungrateful  :Smile:  Just thinking about how to improve it.

----------


## orura

neither trink works with this setup. however, it did cause so much lag when it came time to click the trinket i would dc. tested 4 times in a row, then deleted the code. back to normal. i dont know enough about code to say its truth, im just reporting back. thanks again for the suggestions.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont believe there are any on-use trinkets in 5.4, and only one in 5.3. You sure you dont have any access to better trinkets? I think even ToT-trinkets are better than the Timeless-trinket.

----------


## Jackall85

Thank you very much for the reply! It works like charm!

Second question and i'm done!

Is there a way to deactivate the automatic placement of the mushrooms?? I love the automatic bloom but i want to place them only manually.
Sometimes i have to rebirth very fast someone and the automatic mushroom placement take in, making it difficult.

----------


## Xelu

> Thank you very much for the reply! It works like charm!
> 
> Second question and i'm done!
> 
> Is there a way to deactivate the automatic placement of the mushrooms?? I love the automatic bloom but i want to place them only manually.
> Sometimes i have to rebirth very fast someone and the automatic mushroom placement take in, making it difficult.


Uncheck Wild Mushroom in PQI settings.

----------


## Jackall85

i did, but then the automatic bloom doesn't work..

----------


## Vachiusa

> Thank you very much for adding the 2pc support for Resto Druids <3
> 
> One thing I noticed is that on several fights especially the ones with not so much movement but the raid not being all grouped up at one spot, I get totally owned by equally geared druids just by them doing twice as much healing with Effloressence than I do. I changed the blooming value a bit so that they dont bloom so fast, it helped a bit but still getting my ass kicked 
> 
> The other druids use Glyph of Sprouting which doesn't work for us sadly because of PQR not being able to place it that way. But I wonder if that alone really makes such a huge difference, can you place it that much better that it heals for twice as much when using the sprouting glyph.
> 
> Not wanting to sound ungrateful  Just thinking about how to improve it.


Thanks for feedbacks! As you know, due to the limit of PQR functions so we cant use Glyph of Sprouting. I can make auto put mushroom more smart but it also reduce performance of our profile and get a massive lag. I also have a plan for something like "position of around member" cached/table for AOE healing like mushroom, Chi Burst, Divine Star... with some extra maths but don't know when I will release.




> Thank you very much for the reply! It works like charm!
> 
> Second question and i'm done!
> 
> Is there a way to deactivate the automatic placement of the mushrooms?? I love the automatic bloom but i want to place them only manually.
> Sometimes i have to rebirth very fast someone and the automatic mushroom placement take in, making it difficult.


Sorry but auto bloom only works when auto put mushroom.




> neither trink works with this setup. however, it did cause so much lag when it came time to click the trinket i would dc. tested 4 times in a row, then deleted the code. back to normal. i dont know enough about code to say its truth, im just reporting back. thanks again for the suggestions.


Don't know why you get that's issues, its just a simple code like Xelu post.

----------


## orura

> I dont believe there are any on-use trinkets in 5.4, and only one in 5.3. You sure you dont have any access to better trinkets? I think even ToT-trinkets are better than the Timeless-trinket.


im running lfr every week [not really into pugging anymore, burned out in wrath] i bought the 489 trinket and am close to buying the 522 trinket to replace my 476. even though the 522 is an on-use trinket as well. its not really an issue, gives me something to look after while raiding, just one of those things id like to figure out. my ilvl is 505 so raiding current tier is something of an issue on my server.

----------


## Jackall85

> Sorry but auto bloom only works when auto put mushroom.


And is it difficult to make the auto bloom and auto put mushroom two different settings?
I think that the auto bloom is very powerful, but the auto put mushroom is a bit annoying during fights, taking in in moments you need to ress someone, or need to move fast, i think the routine would be a lot better with these two things handled separately.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelu

> And is it difficult to make the auto bloom and auto put mushroom two different settings?
> I think that the auto bloom is very powerful, but the auto put mushroom is a bit annoying during fights, taking in in moments you need to ress someone, or need to move fast, i think the routine would be a lot better with these two things handled separately.





> As you know, due to the limit of PQR functions so we cant use Glyph of Sprouting.


Glyph of Sprouting or manual put mushroom = can not auto (smart) bloom.

----------


## Sevve3

Hello Vachiusa,

Recently been using this on my fresh ly geared MW monk, but have sadly been getting errors. As far as I can tell my PQR / PQI are up-to date. I've also recently downloaded your update to the monk profile x.20 to no avail.



```
<PQR> Master Enabled.
Vachiusa Data File v2.2.17 - Oct 10, 2013
There are too many errors in your UI. As a result, your game experience may be degraded. Disable or update the failing addons if you don't want to see this message again.
```



```
157x <string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_P...":1: attempt to call global "Nova_Mod" (a nil value)
<string>:"if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_P...":1: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 4
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
```

I've restarted PQR / Wow Client and PC multiple times. I can get any other profile to work with no problems, but this just doe nothing but stand there sadly. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Thelulz1

I keep changing the values in PQI but when I click on the "arrow" up in the corners and then go back the values are the same as before I changed it? how can I make it stay the way I want?


been trying to change values in "VachiusaMistPQI_MONK_Abilities" aswell no luck, they just go back as they were before  :Frown:

----------


## Xelu

> Hello Vachiusa,
> 
> Recently been using this on my fresh ly geared MW monk, but have sadly been getting errors. As far as I can tell my PQR / PQI are up-to date. I've also recently downloaded your update to the monk profile x.20 to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <PQR> Master Enabled.
> Vachiusa Data File v2.2.17 - Oct 10, 2013
> ...


You are using old profiles. Delete all old profiles, re-download latest version form SVN then use "Master" rotation.




> I keep changing the values in PQI but when I click on the "arrow" up in the corners and then go back the values are the same as before I changed it? how can I make it stay the way I want?
> 
> been trying to change values in "VachiusaMistPQI_MONK_Abilities" aswell no luck, they just go back as they were before


Just use the mousewheel to change the PQI values

----------


## Thelulz1

> Just use the mousewheel to change the PQI values


you are a true hero!
thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## Jackall85

oh ok! thx for the reply!

----------


## fzU

i recognized the profiles are mostly optimized on overhealing? is that correct? how do i set up holy paladin for example stacking illuminated healing pre-active on raid rather than healing reactive.

----------


## Jackall85

Hi again ^_^

I'm using the druid profile.
I was wondering.. i noticed that, although i don't have a single gem, enchant or reforge on spirit, the routine doesn't go under 75-80% of mana even in most difficult situations.
Can someone maybe suggest me, if it's possible, how to tweak the standard settings to use more mana and do more healing?  :Big Grin: 

Thanks!

----------


## julfo

> Hi again ^_^
> 
> I was wondering.. i noticed that, although i don't have a single gem, enchant or reforge on spirit, the routine doesn't go under 75-80% of mana even in most difficult situations.
> Can someone maybe suggest me, if it's possible, how to tweak the standard settings to use more mana and do more healing? 
> 
> Thanks!


What class are you using?

----------


## Jackall85

> What class are you using?


Lol sorry i'm using the druid profile!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelu

> Hi again ^_^
> 
> I'm using the druid profile.
> I was wondering.. i noticed that, although i don't have a single gem, enchant or reforge on spirit, the routine doesn't go under 75-80% of mana even in most difficult situations.
> Can someone maybe suggest me, if it's possible, how to tweak the standard settings to use more mana and do more healing? 
> 
> Thanks!


Reforge out of spirit. 




> i recognized the profiles are mostly optimized on overhealing? is that correct? how do i set up holy paladin for example stacking illuminated healing pre-active on raid rather than healing reactive.


Try to use "Light Of Dawn Spam"?

----------


## healzzz

Hm, Resto Shaman does not heal blobs for me on Immerseus. Profile works great, thats the only "issue" i noticed.

----------


## Jackall85

> Reforge out of spirit.


Well, looking at my reforges, this will only add something like 2000-2500 critical strike to my stats, i don't think it would be a big improvement..

----------


## Fishmac

> Well, looking at my reforges, this will only add something like 2000-2500 critical strike to my stats, i don't think it would be a big improvement..


Do you have the 25% soft haste cap? Gives you 11 ticks of wild growth and 4 Lifebloom ticks or maybe go for more throughout and gem more int, otherwise reforge to mastery not crit.

----------


## Xelu

> Hm, Resto Shaman does not heal blobs for me on Immerseus. Profile works great, thats the only "issue" i noticed.


Did you forget to check/enable "NPC Mouseover Heal"?

----------


## Ninjaderp

It works like a charm healing blobs when I last did that boss, just gotta make sure you got NPC Mouseover Heal checked, healzzz

----------


## healzzz

duhhhhh....yeah sometimes I'm just stupid i guess. Thanks

----------


## Jackall85

> Do you have the 25% soft haste cap? Gives you 11 ticks of wild growth and 4 Lifebloom ticks or maybe go for more throughout and gem more int, otherwise reforge to mastery not crit.


Oh yes i was forgetting about the haste cap! Thanks all now i reached the 21,4 cap, the 25% is too far for now.  :Smile: 
I'll try!

----------


## rootlsuer

On heroic dark shaman the current resto shaman profile tends to start spamming ES non-stop. If I disable 5.4 events it doesn't do this. Using 3-tank strat.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Removed Iron Prison dispel mechanic for Kor'kron Dark Shaman heroic for all profiles*
> Maybe just did some changes i dont remember


Enjoy your raiding!

----------


## rootlsuer

> Enjoy your raiding!


=) you're so good at updates!

----------


## Nerder

Hey vachiusa I know you got some great healing profiles, have you incorporated bu_bas new healing engine into them?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rootlsuer

> Hey vachiusa I know you got some great healing profiles, have you incorporated bu_bas new healing engine into them?


Never heard of it; what is it and what's wrong with this one?

The link in your sig. is broken.

----------


## Nerder

> Never heard of it; what is it and what's wrong with this one?
> 
> The link in your sig. is broken.


No offense to you, but I was saying that to vachiusa, anyways though the older one was causing lag issues for many people being ran at the lower iterations of the ability check and with the new nova one it seems to run a lot smother on the processes.

..and as far as the link thing, if you read what it says it's not "broken" just not everyone has access to it.

----------


## Vachiusa

> No offense to you, but I was saying that to vachiusa, anyways though the older one was causing lag issues for many people being ran at the lower iterations of the ability check and with the new nova one it seems to run a lot smother on the processes.
> 
> ..and as far as the link thing, if you read what it says it's not "broken" just not everyone has access to it.


In my old benchmark, my custom healing engine only take about ~2.5ms for 1 iteration/loop, new Nova engine take about ~5ms for a same condition (25m raid team, heavy heal...). Both healing engine are good, so what are problems with my lagging? All my smart AOE healing spells (not related to my healing engine) use UnitDistance and they cause lag. 
With another benchmark:
-I don't use smart healing (just a simple cast like other profiles do) and a small delay setting (about 30-50ms). Too much overheal and less mana efficient.
-My current profiles with 200ms delay setting. More 20%+ healing done and more mana efficient 

IMO, low delay setting only useful for DPS class, not yet for healer.

----------


## VanillaIce

Giving honest opinion...if using your proflies for BGs and RBGs...which would you say is the best all around? Meaning, I have NEVER healed before in my 4+ years of playing and now I want to give your profiles a go but I have no clue about healing at all.

Which would be a turn it on, try not to die while constantly moving and I don't have to hit too many hotkeys to be an above average healer.

I just tried your Monk healing profile and was in a BG with another mist with just slightly better pvp gear and he outhealed me by quite a bit...when I looked at top heals used, his healing sphere was 40% while mine was nothing. This is what I was talking about...I want to be as lazy as possible with keybinds/hotkeys.

Would it be a resto druid since I can constantly be moving and HOTs are always their top heals...?

----------


## Fishmac

> Giving honest opinion...if using your proflies for BGs and RBGs...which would you say is the best all around? Meaning, I have NEVER healed before in my 4+ years of playing and now I want to give your profiles a go but I have no clue about healing at all.
> 
> Which would be a turn it on, try not to die while constantly moving and I don't have to hit too many hotkeys to be an above average healer.
> 
> I just tried your Monk healing profile and was in a BG with another mist with just slightly better pvp gear and he outhealed me by quite a bit...when I looked at top heals used, his healing sphere was 40% while mine was nothing. This is what I was talking about...I want to be as lazy as possible with keybinds/hotkeys.
> 
> Would it be a resto druid since I can constantly be moving and HOTs are always their top heals...?


How do you propose to automate the profile more? You know PQR is not a fully automated bot where it can do everything on automode, like dropping HS on players. You need to do some things manually, there is no way around that.

Also Vachiusa profile is not really optimized for PVP, try using deadpanstiffy i use that for PVP, it won't automate everything thou, you still need to drop the HS yourself but it performs really well for a PQR rotation.

If you want full automation, use HB.

----------


## BHLDepression

When I run these profiles I get major lag, dosnt happen with others

----------


## Ninjaderp

> When I run these profiles I get major lag, dosnt happen with others


Try set the Ability check delay in PQR-settings to higher value and see if it improves.

----------


## Xiodrade

Quick question for the holy/disc using From Darkness Comes Light talent.
I noticed it isn't using my proc'd flash heals which are extremely important in the two set, and I don't want to raise the health it uses flash heals at because then it'll just start casting them without procs. How do I fix this?

On top of that, I noticed it's not using my prayer of mending even though it's labeled to use it at 100%

Just wondering about this as well...



That's on a current fight. Dunno if my meters are messed up or what. Was done with 9.4k spirit, Holy Priest.

----------


## oreomasta

doesnt holy priest do a shit ton of overhealing because of their mastery?

----------


## Xiodrade

> doesnt holy priest do a shit ton of overhealing because of their mastery?


I have never ever seen it do that much before unless I was just completely playing the spec wrong lol

----------


## Bouter

Been away for a long time .

But i loved your pala profile before.

But now it doesnt work

I see its loading your last data file. the game lags a bit.

But the profile isnt working.

What could be the problem?

I redownloaded the profile also but that doesnt help

Please help me ^^

----------


## shuklu

Hey Vachiusa! I've been using your profiles for all my characters for a looong time now  :Smile:  And all in all I am very pleased! I'm now in heroic progress and have found some quite anoying things, hehe. 

It's with the shaman proile. When I bind a key to healing tide totem, I can hold that key for up to 10 seconds before the profile cast it. And here comes the other anoying thing, when I then try to manually press or click the totem, the profile refuses and spams i.e healing weave instead. So it's me agains the profile in spamming war. Needless to say the profile wins. That means I wont get my totem up at the right time, which mess up my healing bigtime! 

So it would be cool to see some kind of "override" mode. So if I spamclick a button the profile let's me. Cause this happens alot when I try to precast i.e chain heal to instantly heal up the raid, the profile wont let me cause it sees the raid as almost full on health and spams healing weave or riptide or whatever. So my chain heal will never go off.

I also notice some throuble with chain heal smartcast. It sometimes dont cast at all. Even though I've sat it to 95 and 2 man. No idea why, but it sometimes doesnt cast at all.

And another thing, I've noticed after the last update, is that the profile all of a sudden stops for a good 20 seconds-ish. I usually casts healing rain and a few chain heals and then it starts again. 


As I said in the begining, I love your work mate. It helped me thought loads of raiding!  :Smile:  I just though I would report in my bug experiences. <3

----------


## Jackall85

Resto Druid Profile quick question:

Are all the tier 4 talents supported?
And if they are, how the tier 4 talents logic works? If i choose Soul of the Forest what does it change in the rotation? And if i choose Incarnation what does change in the routine logic for those 30 seconds?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sassypriest

> Hey Vachiusa! I've been using your profiles for all my characters for a looong time now  And all in all I am very pleased! I'm now in heroic progress and have found some quite anoying things, hehe. 
> 
> It's with the shaman proile. When I bind a key to healing tide totem, I can hold that key for up to 10 seconds before the profile cast it. And here comes the other anoying thing, when I then try to manually press or click the totem, the profile refuses and spams i.e healing weave instead. So it's me agains the profile in spamming war. Needless to say the profile wins. That means I wont get my totem up at the right time, which mess up my healing bigtime! 
> 
> So it would be cool to see some kind of "override" mode. So if I spamclick a button the profile let's me. Cause this happens alot when I try to precast i.e chain heal to instantly heal up the raid, the profile wont let me cause it sees the raid as almost full on health and spams healing weave or riptide or whatever. So my chain heal will never go off.




use the "pause" key its bound to Left Shift I believe. just bind your spells like Healing Tide Totem to (Shift+1) or (Shift+2) etc

but I believe all totems are off the GCD so you shouldn't need to pause the rotation just press whatever key you have it bound to.

----------


## ccLoaded

> Resto Druid Profile quick question:
> 
> Are all the tier 4 talents supported?
> And if they are, how the tier 4 talents logic works? If i choose Soul of the Forest what does it change in the rotation? And if i choose Incarnation what does change in the routine logic for those 30 seconds?
> 
> Thanks


From what I remember for incarnation it will lifebloom up more than 1 target. With SotF tho I havn't seen any logic changes. it still goes on its normal rotation.

----------


## scrapbot

> Been away for a long time .
> 
> But i loved your pala profile before.
> 
> But now it doesnt work
> 
> I see its loading your last data file. the game lags a bit.
> 
> But the profile isnt working.
> ...


Do you have PQI set up and running?

----------


## rocambole

hi guys, need some advice. I mainly play healers and I normally use Vach profiles in lfr and stuff so it can be very relaxing. so, I never played much my paladin but decided to level him and give it a try, so here is the thing, unlike my other healers, Im clueless how to heal as pala and im usign vach profile.

gear isnt great, mostly timeless shit I got on other toons, but I noticed the performance isnt great. Can u guys please give me advices how to set up the profile so I can have a better performance?

which ones should be my top heals?
thanks

----------


## Xiodrade

Any idea when from darkness comes light procs will be supported? It's the L45 talent and plays a huge huge role in holy 2 set.

----------


## matezzsta

> Any idea when from darkness comes light procs will be supported? It's the L45 talent and plays a huge huge role in holy 2 set.


Divine Insight shouldn't be hard to fix, they're just different IDs.
Normal PoM is 33076, PoM with Divine Insight buff is 123259.

FDCL is a little bit harder, because there are different rules (cast time, mana cost).

----------


## Timekill

> Hey Vachiusa! I've been using your profiles for all my characters for a looong time now  And all in all I am very pleased! I'm now in heroic progress and have found some quite anoying things, hehe. 
> 
> It's with the shaman proile. When I bind a key to healing tide totem, I can hold that key for up to 10 seconds before the profile cast it. And here comes the other anoying thing, when I then try to manually press or click the totem, the profile refuses and spams i.e healing weave instead. So it's me agains the profile in spamming war. Needless to say the profile wins. That means I wont get my totem up at the right time, which mess up my healing bigtime! 
> 
> So it would be cool to see some kind of "override" mode. So if I spamclick a button the profile let's me. Cause this happens alot when I try to precast i.e chain heal to instantly heal up the raid, the profile wont let me cause it sees the raid as almost full on health and spams healing weave or riptide or whatever. So my chain heal will never go off.
> 
> I also notice some throuble with chain heal smartcast. It sometimes dont cast at all. Even though I've sat it to 95 and 2 man. No idea why, but it sometimes doesnt cast at all.
> 
> And another thing, I've noticed after the last update, is that the profile all of a sudden stops for a good 20 seconds-ish. I usually casts healing rain and a few chain heals and then it starts again. 
> ...


you can make a new ability and put it on the top of the rotation list with the following code



```
if IsMouseButtonDown(3) then
	RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
end
```


with that in place when ever you push down on your mouse wheel(middle click) over an ability it will be added to the rotation on next

OR

See if Vash has implemented the /vqueue function for this profile, this requres you to make a macro ingame and place it on your action bar or keybind it



```
  /vqueue 108280
```

----------


## shuklu

> you can make a new ability and put it on the top of the rotation list with the following code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown(3) then
> 	RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
> end
> ```
> ...




Will try this tonight. Thanks!

----------


## Xiodrade

> Divine Insight shouldn't be hard to fix, they're just different IDs.
> Normal PoM is 33076, PoM with Divine Insight buff is 123259.
> 
> FDCL is a little bit harder, because there are different rules (cast time, mana cost).


Were you trying to answer my question? If so, you did very poorly considering I asked when FDCL support will be implemented, not how hard DI nor FDCL is.
For the sake of just correcting you though, I don't believe FDCL would be hard at all considering you would just be looking to see if you have the buff ID 109186, and if anyone needs healing.
There is no mana cost nor cast time for flash heal if you get an FDCL proc. You literally just hit your flash heal on someone.

Got buff ID 109186?
Someone need healing?

Prioritize the instant cast flash heal over everything.

----------


## matezzsta

> Were you trying to answer my question? If so, you did very poorly considering I asked when FDCL support will be implemented, not how hard DI nor FDCL is.
> For the sake of just correcting you though, I don't believe FDCL would be hard at all considering you would just be looking to see if you have the buff ID 109186, and if anyone needs healing.
> There is no mana cost nor cast time for flash heal if you get an FDCL proc. You literally just hit your flash heal on someone.
> 
> Got buff ID 109186?
> Someone need healing?
> 
> Prioritize the instant cast flash heal over everything.


You asked about DI before and I said that you can do it even yourself, you just need to create new ability, same as PoM, just with different ID.
Flash Heal isn't mana efficient and is almost never used - but it is with FDCL proc.

----------


## jshookz

Any recommend settings for holy pally profile or use default settings for raid tonight. Also will be trying out "Selfless Healer" and I see the profile supports that but if anyone has any input on it, it would be awesome. off to sleep then work  :Frown:

----------


## Allrange1337

hey thx for the awesome Disc profile. One question. Is it possible to use the queue system in macros with modifiers? i want to cast pain supp with leftmouse on "tank" and with right on "low".
i tried: /vqueue 33206 [btn:1,tank][btn:2,low] but that didn't work. is there a way?

----------


## Xiodrade

> You asked about DI before and I said that you can do it even yourself, you just need to create new ability, same as PoM, just with different ID.
> Flash Heal isn't mana efficient and is almost never used - but it is with FDCL proc.


No, I never ever asked about DI. I have no problems with DI. I asked about FDCL. You do realize FDCL is a different level talent than DI correct?
I never said anything about using Flash heal itself without procs, so why are you trying to avoid correctly answering me by saying it isn't mana efficient? I know it's not mana efficient. I asked about FDCL. FDCL is 100% mana efficient, and it's practically REQUIRED with your 2 set because the instant procs give you serendipity which will increase your next greater heal/prayer of healing by 100% AND reduce its cast time/mana cost by 40%. It is a VERY VERY VERY important and mana efficient feature to have.

I get spammed with FDCL *no mana cost* instant flash heals constantly. Hell, most of the time I have the max stacks up because it procs so much. The problem is that it doesn't use them. I have to manually heal the person with the procs everytime, and if it's in the middle of casting a heal I have to stopcasting so I can cast this instant proc.

----------


## Chaban416

Hi Vachiusa, 

Want to thank you for the amazing healing profiles, I'm currently experiencing some difficulties though.
When I'm on my H Paladin on Malkorok, it gets stuck on "self survival". This happens almost all the time, except for once, when the profile healed for a solid 200k+ HPS.
Is there something i should uncheck or check?

BTW I've cleared SoO and this profile does wonders. I am always topping the charts..

Also maybe another request? When the tank/tanks are getting quite low is there a way to make it cast Flame on them? Because it spams LD on the raid, rather than focusing the tanks.

----------


## matezzsta

> No, I never ever asked about DI. I have no problems with DI. I asked about FDCL. You do realize FDCL is a different level talent than DI correct?
> I never said anything about using Flash heal itself without procs, so why are you trying to avoid correctly answering me by saying it isn't mana efficient? I know it's not mana efficient. I asked about FDCL. FDCL is 100% mana efficient, and it's practically REQUIRED with your 2 set because the instant procs give you serendipity which will increase your next greater heal/prayer of healing by 100% AND reduce its cast time/mana cost by 40%. It is a VERY VERY VERY important and mana efficient feature to have.
> 
> I get spammed with FDCL *no mana cost* instant flash heals constantly. Hell, most of the time I have the max stacks up because it procs so much. The problem is that it doesn't use them. I have to manually heal the person with the procs everytime, and if it's in the middle of casting a heal I have to stopcasting so I can cast this instant proc.


Ye sorry, I thought you were talking about DI because you were saying before about this profile not using PoM that much, even if it's set to 100%.
And then I said, that you can make another DI ability that's so easy to make, FDCL compared to that isn't so easy to make.

Anyway, making the change I proposed wouldn't be that ideal anyway, because PoM is bouncing. It would need to check if there aren't any players with your PoM and then cast another one. Still, at least it wouldn't completelly ignore our main 75 lvl talent.

----------


## nebmyers

10/10 mate just dinged 90 on my monk this morning and it already works brilliantly while in SoO

----------


## damadorpl

trying resto shammy as semi leveling profile. currently 45 lvl had to disable air and fire totem from rotation but it work like a charm since 15 in dungeons. i would donate a game card in december for you ;p

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## damadorpl

> Hi Vachiusa, 
> 
> Want to thank you for the amazing healing profiles, I'm currently experiencing some difficulties though.
> When I'm on my H Paladin on Malkorok, it gets stuck on "self survival". This happens almost all the time, except for once, when the profile healed for a solid 200k+ HPS.
> Is there something i should uncheck or check?
> 
> BTW I've cleared SoO and this profile does wonders. I am always topping the charts..
> 
> Also maybe another request? When the tank/tanks are getting quite low is there a way to make it cast Flame on them? Because it spams LD on the raid, rather than focusing the tanks.


its tricky fight for autohelaers becase how hp are handled in this fight. in most time you have aura that prevent normal healing and reversre heal gained and damage dealt. profile think as you and all others have 1 hp so selh heal tick. workaround is to untick selfsurvival off for that fight otherwise it will slaways try to autoheal you 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xiodrade

So.. I noticed that it does the spell "heal" no matter what health I set it at as long as I have it checked. It also does not stop casting "heal" to use greater heal or anything when someone's in danger.

This is a bit of a problem.

----------


## kaelsanctus

Hey vach hpally here using your profile i noticed on protectors that sometime it does not dispell shadow word bane on CD and i have to manually have to do it, is anyone else having issues with this or is there maybe a setting im not using i do have 5.4 events checked, im asking because my guild is moving into heroiics this week and its something id like ot not have to worry about this week if possible thanks for any help on this in advance

----------


## ceh430

im using resto shaman and it just never use cleanse spirit at all, but everything else is great it perform even better in PVP than some paid pvp profiles LOL

edit :Embarrassment: h and also it never use unleash elements

----------


## sholee

hey can someone tell me how priests are doing with this profile? I was using resto drood and it was wooping asses in low ilvl gear with no gems and enchants  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yianis

Amasing profile for hpala, can u add party freedom and cleance so we can use it on pvp also? Thanks

----------


## Xelu

Vach is busy IRL with his newborn baby!

----------


## floppydrive

> Hey vach hpally here using your profile i noticed on protectors that sometime it does not dispell shadow word bane on CD and i have to manually have to do it, is anyone else having issues with this or is there maybe a setting im not using i do have 5.4 events checked, im asking because my guild is moving into heroiics this week and its something id like ot not have to worry about this week if possible thanks for any help on this in advance


Yep, this is true. It will let at least 3 of my raid members sit with it. I manually do it, which at first was no biggie but lately have been suffering lag issues, on my end not your profiles. 




> Amasing profile for hpala, can u add party freedom and cleance so we can use it on pvp also? Thanks


Don't think this was ever intended for PVP, could be wrong. We should all be happy this thing is working wonders in PVE. Vachi, congratulations on your new baby. Well wishes to you and your family. Hope to see you back soon.

----------


## Nevodark

Just uses spells on my monk such as renewing mist on cool down no matter what i set the HP values to. 

This is just wasting immense amounts of mana and causing huge over healing sometimes.

Any idea of the problem ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Renewing Mists is supposed to be used on CD, if you have manaproblems because of that I think you need to improve your gear.

How much spirit do you have?

----------


## Nevodark

> Renewing Mists is supposed to be used on CD, if you have manaproblems because of that I think you need to improve your gear.
> 
> How much spirit do you have?


nowear near enough i guess :P

Meh i guess its not really that much of a problem it just seems weird that there is an option to turn off spamming it and set what health % it is used at and it ignores them both.

It seems to get hooked on trying to cast expel harm whilst its on cooldown when im in melee range hitting things. Otherwise this profile seems great  :Big Grin:

----------


## floppydrive

for some reason it stopped working for me. will not do anything. reinstalled pqr and everything still wont works. says pqi variables in the pqr status thingy

----------


## floppydrive

for some reason it stopped working for me. will not do anything. reinstalled pqr and everything still wont works. says pqi variables in the pqr status thingy

----------


## Xiodrade

There is something really screwy with Thok. Everytime he does deafening screech, my character keeps turning or trying to move. It's affecting the healing done so freaking much. It might have a connection with Divine Star, but I noticed sometimes it doesn't even cast it. If it is connected, there should be an option to toggle NOT moving our character. There were plenty of times where I was facing the entire group and it turned to the side away from everyone and cast it, not hitting ANYONE.

This is for your holy priest profile.

Also for sanctuary, whenever I try to place it it goes through like 3 spell casts before it even considers casting sanctuary. I have my 4 set, and sanctuary is #1 top heal on thok. Are you working on any updates to include 2 set holy for the instant flash heals? Right now I'm having to use a /stopcast macro and spam it. It's very annoying. Especially when I'm trying to use it on someone who just dropped below 30% and the profile is trying to cast "HEAL".

Key bindings like sanctuary, etc. should have priority over every cast.

----------


## Xelu

Profiles has been officially discontinued by Vachiusa from his first page status!  :Frown: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## xcureanddisease

> Profiles has been officially discontinued by Vachiusa from his first page status! 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)


I literally felt a lump in my throat when I read that in big bold red letters. Im gonna vomit. Its only a matter of time before i become inadequate. I can DPS fine but i dont have the capacity to heal. Not without Vachiusa =(

----------


## sassypriest

oh noes  :Frown: 

well I wish you and your family all the very best. good luck with whatever you do and hope to see you back sometime  :Smile: 

Right time to learn LUA.. :P

----------


## Ehnoah

Why all stop making Profiles =( That sucks *sniff*

So time to go back to Honorbuddy to everyone stop PQR =/

----------


## vitalii

Best profiles. Hope to meet you again. Good luck to you and family.

----------


## sassypriest

we could just all re-roll resto shaman that spec is complete faceroll :P

----------


## embee

OMG... *ALL Mistmonk* profile is discontinued....... sinweaver and vachiusa is best profile.... omg.. *god save us*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saceralol

I will miss you Vach. Luck with your family and work!!!

----------


## BHLDepression

this means im stuck with honorbuddy wich is getting people banned >.<

----------


## Ninjaderp

> this means im stuck with honorbuddy wich is getting people banned >.<


You wont get banned using lazyraider/tyrael with combat routines, its the guys who bot 24/7 who get the boot.

----------


## floppydrive

Damn ! I will miss this rotation dearly. But i am a family man myself so i understand completely. Hope you return soon !

----------


## noladrew

Im somewhat new to using PQR in general, is there somewhere or someone that can help me figure out what to do with the Custom Table function?

----------


## darkayo

Hello, i'm playing Holy Pal hast optimisation.
I'm looking for someone to share his rotation setting please.

----------


## novicane

I know this is no longer supported but just seeing if someone knows.

I think the resto shaman and resto druid are great. I started with my disc priest and i feel like it lags a bit trying to decide what to do after moving then coming to a stop.

----------


## affy2010

wonder if that has to do with the bubble movement thing, its bubbling you so that you can move and waiting for bubble to come off CD?

try disabling the talent in the rotation, but heads up, i have no idea if it will work, have no clue on coding either, just i used this on my priest when i was low gear and wanted quick LFR ques. worked great, didnt pay attention to if it hung up on anything cause i was just doing LFRs. if it works, let me know. my shadow set is pretty much all set and now im starting to build a disc set. and if thats the case, i will just bubble myself manually for speed increase and avoid lag issues

----------


## larrybyrdy

I cant get the resto shaman profile to do...well...anything. Is it simply not supported anymore or what? My other profiles for other classes run without a hitch.

----------


## Nymica

> Status: *Discontinued*
> Sorry guys, I've been so busy with my family and work, that I haven't had nearly enough time to write/update anything.


They've been discontinued.. Did you read the op when you downloaded the profile? :-P

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## larrybyrdy

Yeah but I've already used older profiles before and figured they simply weren't being improved. Oh well. Any other resto shaman profiles anywhere? A search turned up nothing but old profiles thus far (I used to use Onya's back in the day and ****in LOVED his raid healing profile)

----------


## Shudder

Yeah I downloaded it too since most of the profiles I use are old, some from 5.0. The profile should still work, if he put some thing in it to deactivate it then why even have this thread? Why even have them available to download? Remove the links from the OP...

----------


## Chaban416

So after updating offsets for 5.4.2.. trying to run Vash healing Paly profile it is tell me. PQR Error > Please download the latest version of PQI. Rotation has been stopped.

*Would there be a way to delete the code that checks for update of PQI? and force it to run anyway?*

----------


## pepe2c

same error "<PQR Error> Please download the latest version of PQI. Rotation has been stopped."
will miss this profile =/

----------


## JoeCHabs

blah use the normal keys

----------


## Vogel81

> So after updating offsets for 5.4.2.. trying to run Vash healing Paly profile it is tell me. PQR Error > Please download the latest version of PQI. Rotation has been stopped.
> 
> *Would there be a way to delete the code that checks for update of PQI? and force it to run anyway?*


^^ This. I really hope so.

----------


## kuukuu

```
--Begin PQI
	if (IsAddOnLoaded(&amp;quot;PQInterface&amp;quot;)) == 1 then
		PQInterfaceLoaded = true
		PQInterfaceVersion = (tonumber(GetAddOnMetadata(&amp;quot;PQInterface&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Version&amp;quot;)))
		if PQInterfaceVersion &amp;gt;= 2.22 then
			PQInterfaceUpdated = true
		else 
			PQInterfaceUpdated = nil 
			PQR_WriteToChat(&amp;quot;Your PQI is not up to date. Rotation has been stopped.&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Error&amp;quot;)
			PQR_StopRotation()
			return true					
		end
	else 
		PQInterfaceLoaded = nil 
		PQR_WriteToChat(&amp;quot;Please download the latest version of PQI. Rotation has been stopped.&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;Error&amp;quot;)
		PQR_StopRotation()
		return true				
	end
```

That's the check that's throwing the error you're getting. I haven't had time to check why it's happening since I'm dealing with exams, but hopefully someone can do something with that info. Could probably just remove the check.

----------


## JoeCHabs

Ya i cant figure it out good luck all

----------


## Vogel81

*FIX FOR VACHIUSA'S HEALER PROFILES*

Ok I fixed it... well.. rigged it guys. Here's what happens. Under each of Vachiusa's Profiles. 

Go to Ability Editor > -- Init --

In that ability there is a Section labeled "--Begin PQI"

Comment out (add "--" to the start of each line) everything BUT

PQInterfaceLoaded = true
and
PQInterfaceUpdated = true


In the end it should look like this.




```
	--Begin PQI
--	if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then
		PQInterfaceLoaded = true
--		PQInterfaceVersion = (2.22)
--		if PQInterfaceVersion >= 2.22 then
			PQInterfaceUpdated = true
--		else 
--			PQInterfaceUpdated = nil 
--			PQR_WriteToChat("Your PQI is not up to date. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
--			PQR_StopRotation()
--			return true					
--		end
--	else 
--		PQInterfaceLoaded = nil 
--		PQR_WriteToChat("Please download the latest version of PQI. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
--		PQR_StopRotation()
--		return true				
--	end
		-- Load Data File
```

----------


## Chaban416

> Delete is all and replace it with just
> 
> PQInterfaceLoaded = true
> PQInterfaceUpdated = true
> 
> Then it will work
> 
> This is the file VachiusaHolyPQI_Abilities.xml if people dont know, just open it with note pad. After its edited it should look like
> 
> ...


Worked like a charm, Thank you!

If i was able to give rep i would.

----------


## ixvamp

Does healing wave for shaman not work with anyone else? Does it work at 90?

Tried disabling stopcasting since it mentions it in the file.

I think it's because shaman isn't level 50 and doesn't have tidal waves. (For now I commented out and gonna run a LFD to see if it'll cast it now. I don't die even without casting it but better to have everyone topped off. Edit: That worked.)


```
		and UnitBuffID("player",53390)
```

Can someone explain this part (it comes right after that line up there)


```
		and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then --Tidal Waves buff
```

----------


## Shudder

It's not working properly now. No chain heals, seems to spam lightning bolt way more now. Worked fine yesterday.

----------


## kuukuu

> It's not working properly now. No chain heals, seems to spam lightning bolt way more now. Worked fine yesterday.


Do you have the most up to date offsets from Xelper? I believe AoE healing uses UnitInfo which the offsets posted on the thread don't work with unit positioning. Might be why it's not using chain heal.

----------


## kuukuu

I had a couple mins so I updated all of the healing profiles of Vach's I have to correct the PQI check and put them in a rar with the data file.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20profiles.rar for anyone that just wants the files, there ya go.

----------


## Yavoy

yololololol

----------


## kuukuu

> It says I need the latest version of PQI.. Is there a way of getting it?


Which profile? They should all be fixed so they don't say that.... Unless I missed one. Or you don't have PQI already.

----------


## Shudder

> Do you have the most up to date offsets from Xelper? I believe AoE healing uses UnitInfo which the offsets posted on the thread don't work with unit positioning. Might be why it's not using chain heal.


Yeah at first I used the one travis put up but then I updated when xelper put his up. Anyone else having issues with the shaman healing profile?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Which profile? They should all be fixed so they don't say that.... Unless I missed one. Or you don't have PQI already.


You got them all from the looks of it other than Disc priest as its missing from the rar you uploaded :/

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hi im not sure if anyone can help me but im keep geting lua errors with the resto druid profile i have tryed to look it up it comes from healing touch am i doing something wrong im a 566 resto druid and need help with the profile thx

----------


## steristumpie

yeah, many things our of the resto shammy profile are gone, like 'auto healing rain at mouseover' ... usually i top the healing meters, now im sitting right at the bottom on this profile

edit: and im talking about kuukuu's fixed update :>

----------


## ragnarlothbrok

hi i am using your holy paladin profile and since the new patch i cant use your profile. Every time I load it in game and try to enable it, it says " PQR rotation has stopped, please update new PQI interface. And I know its your profile because i use a different profile for my warrior and his is running fine  :Frown:  Please help me or someone reply back to me.

----------


## FaneTM

reat this topic last 2-3 pages ,your ****ing slaker ! the answer the next post up to your's .

----------


## kuukuu

> You got them all from the looks of it other than Disc priest as its missing from the rar you uploaded :/


Ya I don't run a disc priest so I don't have that profile.

----------


## Blakhoowk

uses her Vachiusa_INTERRUPT? Did the update from Kuukuu in use and it runs, I start the interrupt, then comes the error message above. If I switch it off, it will run as usual.

----------


## Camus666

You did a great work, i tried the Hpally profile and it works great. May i ask you, or someone else capable to do it, to fix even the Vachiusa Utility profile? It was really usefull for me with the auto readychek and auto queuee accept.

----------


## kuukuu

Utility PQI check fixed.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../INTERRUPT.rar

----------


## Camus666

> Utility PQI check fixed.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../INTERRUPT.rar


you are my hero!

----------


## rocambole

My shaman profile isnt using healing rain. Anyone else with the same issue?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Ya I don't run a disc priest so I don't have that profile.


don't worry about it haha, I eventually got around to fixing it up and all that kinda jazz..hopefully someone comes along and starts making healing profiles again, since these are sorta out of date now and the ones on PE kinda suck atm :s

----------


## Nomatra

> You got them all from the looks of it other than Disc priest as its missing from the rar you uploaded :/


Here is my fix for the disc priest profiles, fix to addon load check.
Zippyshare.com - Vach_discpriest.rar

----------


## MrBrain1

can somebody tell my why my holypaladin profile is interrupting all my manual casts?

----------


## kuukuu

> can somebody tell my why my holypaladin profile is interrupting all my manual casts?


If you're running the profile then it's not going to let you manually cast with the stopcasting ability in the list because your cast doesn't match what it allows.

----------


## MrBrain1

not my experience, before i could cast any spell into the profile rotation i wanted.

----------


## v12dock

Shoutout to these awesome profiles! Keep up the hard work!

----------


## nertharul

Ty ur my hero, i was getting crasy with out that healing profile :9




> *FIX FOR VACHIUSA'S HEALER PROFILES*
> 
> Ok I fixed it... well.. rigged it guys. Here's what happens. Under each of Vachiusa's Profiles. 
> 
> Go to Ability Editor > -- Init --
> 
> In that ability there is a Section labeled "--Begin PQI"
> 
> Comment out (add "--" to the start of each line) everything BUT
> ...

----------


## steristumpie

> *FIX FOR VACHIUSA'S HEALER PROFILES*
> 
> Ok I fixed it... well.. rigged it guys. Here's what happens. Under each of Vachiusa's Profiles. 
> 
> Go to Ability Editor > -- Init --
> 
> In that ability there is a Section labeled "--Begin PQI"
> 
> Comment out (add "--" to the start of each line) everything BUT
> ...


Works great again ... youre amazing, have my babies

----------


## novicane

Chain heal is working fine on my shaman. I had it stop using it after playing for awhile. I restarted WoW and pqr completely and that fixed it.

----------


## xcureanddisease

I started Vachiusa's healing profile for Paladin and I go from 55FPS down to 10FPS then down to 4FPS then screen locks up and im frozen. When I disable it I shoot back up to 55-65FPS instantly... I know this is discontinued but im hoping someone can tell me why and how to fix it. This only happens with Vachi's healing profiles and no other. I tried Cuteones and several others and its perfect. I even tried going to task manager and setting the priority of PQR to HIGH. Still nothing.

----------


## Camus666

There is a problem with the Hpally prof, no more dispels, i check the "cleanse" box, dont understand why it wont work

----------


## Tellquist

Crap. Find your effort very usefull. Hope you'll find the time to sort it out.
:-)

----------


## JustisNme

Noooo, Your healer druid profile is my favorite!! Its weird it stopped working after the last patch a couple days ago but my others are working fine. Anybody know how I can get The resto Druid to work again?

----------


## semenych

no configuration loaded what isit?

----------


## PapkaZol

does not work after the change Offsets. writes that need a new PQI. where to download it?
Holy Priest

----------


## jaxar123

> There is a problem with the Hpally prof, no more dispels, i check the "cleanse" box, dont understand why it wont work


Any chance of someone with the skills to fix this.

----------


## embee

> Any chance of someone with the skills to fix this.


quote!

Fix pls!!!

----------


## Hunter4vr

Constant lua error here, anybody know what could be going wrong?




> Message: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:57: attempt to compare string with number
> Time: 12/20/13 14:06:21
> Count: 484
> Stack: [string "--HealingTouch ..."]:57: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: SMName = "Sage Mender"
> ...





> Message: [string "local function MushroomLog()..."]:16: attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'time' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/20/13 14:00:53
> Count: 99
> Stack: [string "local function MushroomLog()..."]:16: in function <[string "local function MushroomLog()..."]:5>
> 
> Locals: self = WildMushroomLog {
> 0 = <userdata>
> }
> event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
> ...

----------


## SourSkittles

> Constant lua error here, anybody know what could be going wrong?


well since there was a ninja patch yesterday I believe it was, a lot of stuff doesn't seem to work as well or don't work at all in all vach's profiles and since they are now discontinued you'll have to either resort to fixing the one you want to use yourself or look elsewhere and hope someone has a profile that's up to date.

----------


## floppydrive

New update? I got curious and tried to update it and it says current version 2.2.07 New Version : 2.2.11 ? should i update?

----------


## wobbrocker

I just keep getting an error telling me to update PQI but I can't seem to find a version newer than what I have. Any ideas?

----------


## wobbrocker

You sir are a god. Thank you so very much



> *FIX FOR VACHIUSA'S HEALER PROFILES*
> 
> Ok I fixed it... well.. rigged it guys. Here's what happens. Under each of Vachiusa's Profiles. 
> 
> Go to Ability Editor > -- Init --
> 
> In that ability there is a Section labeled "--Begin PQI"
> 
> Comment out (add "--" to the start of each line) everything BUT
> ...

----------


## Hunter4vr

> well since there was a ninja patch yesterday I believe it was, a lot of stuff doesn't seem to work as well or don't work at all in all vach's profiles and since they are now discontinued you'll have to either resort to fixing the one you want to use yourself or look elsewhere and hope someone has a profile that's up to date.


Yeah i tried using the Nova one, LUA errors on that one too. Surprisingly the profile still works as it should even with the Healing Touch LUA error, any way to disable lua errors popping up in game for the time being?

----------


## Fireextreme

Hi,

Ich have a problem with the interrupt profile (afk dungeon.. and so on).
I started the profile with Alt+C, but nothing happend, in Chat: "<PQR Interrupt> Utility Enabled." what should i do?

EDIT: Im a resto shaman

Greetings

----------


## SourSkittles

> Yeah i tried using the Nova one, LUA errors on that one too. Surprisingly the profile still works as it should even with the Healing Touch LUA error, any way to disable lua errors popping up in game for the time being?


Could try using bugsack or/and buggrabber addons bugsack should hide away the lua errors into the addon so they don't keep popping up on your screen constantly; you should be able to find them both on curse or wowinterface.

Edit: Another thing you could do if your looking for a resto druid profile is come over to PE (ProbablyEngine) and check out the resto druid profile over there, https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=609 --url to said resto druid profile if you wanna check it out--

----------


## JustisNme

Thank you so very much, I followed your instructions and I will see if that did the trick! Much apprieciated!

----------


## corky12831

would be nice if this got up and running again  :Big Grin:

----------


## SourSkittles

> would be nice if this got up and running again


I doubt it will unless someone else takes over and such, there are some nice healing profiles over at PE atm that you could try out. supports both 32/64 bit https://probablyengine.com/forum/ is the link

----------


## novicane

> You have a pm. 
> 
> I like the Disc Profile, with the right settings it will do his job even in hc mode.
> Good job and thanks for it.
> 
> I can confirm the Lags on some bosses in lfr, but had them sometimes before whitout PQR.
> Everytime if there are to many effects my frames droop down. I think my computer is too old.
> Have you tested to put your video settings a little bit lower?


do you have any pro tips/settings for the disc? I've been using it in flex/normals..probably starting heroics soon.

----------


## haphazardly

I've been having issues as well. I've commented out where the initialization is looking for the most recent version of PQI, but when I go into the game with the updated code *work around*, and activate it, the rotation hangs and does nothing.

Anyone else having this same problem with a correct work around? I've looked into the code, but without Vachiusa's architecture, I have not had any luck.

*edit* I'm using holy paladin and disc priest rotations.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Could someone give me some advice on how to add interrupts into the utility rotation? I really enjoy the auto accepts and ready checks while I am afk. I just wish I could use interrupts at the same time. I am not really sure how to add interrupts into the profile though.

----------


## messycan

how do i disable the stop casting on resto sham profile there used to be an option now it's not there. please help asap i have raid soon and i had to do a new install of the profiles

----------


## messycan

doh brain fart.. i got it.. =D

----------


## kaelsanctus

has anyone here used these for low leveling through dungeons, im currently using the monk profile and it only seem to heal me when im being struck in combat, nay advice would be greatly appreciated

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I doubt it will unless someone else takes over and such, there are some nice healing profiles over at PE atm that you could try out. supports both 32/64 bit https://probablyengine.com/forum/ is the link


None of those profiles are any where CLOSE to being where this one is for Disc.

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

> do you have any pro tips/settings for the disc? I've been using it in flex/normals..probably starting heroics soon.


I could use the same... 

been trying to test the profile for disc with the temple challenge mode, but I can't get through silver using it...

Anyone who has some insight / recommendation would be greatly appreciated -- i.e. real basics:

Do you set tank focus?

Target the tank? 

Use Healbot in conjunction? What bindings do you use?

Target the main mob?

Target low health party/raid?

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

Well got through bronze and made it to 8th wave on silver after doing the update to ignore the pqi check, and using AMR for reforge... still probably need to put jade spirit on wep...

/focus on the tank helps, and turning off penance on the /nova doesn't seem to make a difference... 

Not sure if I should be able to or not, but I haven't been able to get the PQI config screen to come up...

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

My bad -- had to delete the PQInterface.lua and let it recreate, to get it to show up.

Anyone have some good recommendations for disc priest Proving Grounds?

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Vashchiusa's Monk MW Healing profile is the best , it does far more healing than sinweavers (well atleast according to my monk ilvl 535 ), its sad that its discontinued.. Theres like hardly anyone Monk healing profiles and the one at probably engine does not compare to this one.
I still use it though ;D it would be amazing if someone could update the monk profile , some abilities are slacking and just not casting sadly ;<

----------


## novicane

> My bad -- had to delete the PQInterface.lua and let it recreate, to get it to show up.
> 
> Anyone have some good recommendations for disc priest Proving Grounds?


I turned off heal, renew, and greater heal in pqi.

----------


## xNotta

I've been out of WoW for a while and came back to see the Resto Shammy profile is discontinued.

Did Vachiusa get to finish the Proving Ground and Proving Yourself: Endless Healer before getting discontinued?
Where did everyone go now for their resto shammy profile?

Thank you Vachiusa for the work you put into these profiles, yours was the best resto shaman profile I could find.

----------


## novicane

> I've been out of WoW for a while and came back to see the Resto Shammy profile is discontinued.
> 
> Did Vachiusa get to finish the Proving Ground and Proving Yourself: Endless Healer before getting discontinued?
> Where did everyone go now for their resto shammy profile?
> 
> Thank you Vachiusa for the work you put into these profiles, yours was the best resto shaman profile I could find.


Im still using resto shammy. Best i can find and i top meters with it.

----------


## steristumpie

> Im still using resto shammy. Best i can find and i top meters with it.


my resto stopped working recently how did you get yours to work?

... i have 5 toons all ilvl 545-566, mostly healers, since no healing profiles are being supported in PQR anymore, i decided to throw my lot in and try all of them with probably engine, seeing as this is the future. Its been quite a let down, the profiles dont do half the numbers a good PQR profile does. (Alot of spells just outright dont function, at all) With this resto shammy PQR profile, while it was working, I always topped the meters in our guild runs, with PE I got kicked on garrosh from a pug last week because my healing was so low. There was no way they were gonna kill it with my healing, so I dont blame them either. I understand PE is new and still in developement, I guess I jumped in figuring its a replacement, which its not at all.

If anyone can do the OC PQR community has the skill,knowledge and time to take this great project over, I'm sure there will be many healers infinitely greatfull, and you may have a few new great healers in your pugs / LFR's keeping you and your tanks alive.  :Big Grin:

----------


## novicane

> my resto stopped working recently how did you get yours to work?
> 
> ... i have 5 toons all ilvl 545-566, mostly healers, since no healing profiles are being supported in PQR anymore, i decided to throw my lot in and try all of them with probably engine, seeing as this is the future. Its been quite a let down, the profiles dont do half the numbers a good PQR profile does. (Alot of spells just outright dont function, at all) With this resto shammy PQR profile, while it was working, I always topped the meters in our guild runs, with PE I got kicked on garrosh from a pug last week because my healing was so low. There was no way they were gonna kill it with my healing, so I dont blame them either. I understand PE is new and still in developement, I guess I jumped in figuring its a replacement, which its not at all.
> 
> If anyone can do the OC PQR community has the skill,knowledge and time to take this great project over, I'm sure there will be many healers infinitely greatfull, and you may have a few new great healers in your pugs / LFR's keeping you and your tanks alive.



Ill make a copy of mine tonight and pm u a link

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

I turned off heal, renew, and greater heal got thru silver ... thanks!!

----------


## aragorn179

> Im still using resto shammy. Best i can find and i top meters with it.


Do you mind sharing how you got yours to work? I'm having the same problem as steristumpie aswell.

Are there any private resto shammy profiles available? I've been loking around with little luck.

----------


## novicane

> Do you mind sharing how you got yours to work? I'm having the same problem as steristumpie aswell.
> 
> Are there any private resto shammy profiles available? I've been loking around with little luck.


Not sure, i just did the edits a few pages up. I have noticed though if you overwrite PQI_Data with another profiles something does indeed break, so that might be the problem.

----------


## kabman

Im wondering if anyone has a fix for the 2 piece druid set. Every time it goes to cast it. Comes up with an error.

----------


## kabman

Nevermind He compared it to the unit and the the HP of the unit. All fixed!

----------


## barandeniz

its says please update PQI to lastest version. rotation stopped. any idea ? its lastest version afaik.

----------


## novicane

> its says please update PQI to lastest version. rotation stopped. any idea ? its lastest version afaik.


Go back about 3 pages on this thread.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> yeah, many things our of the resto shammy profile are gone, like 'auto healing rain at mouseover' ... usually i top the healing meters, now im sitting right at the bottom on this profile
> 
> edit: and im talking about kuukuu's fixed update :>


I know it's kinda late to reply (4 weeks after the quote), but I looked into this.
Kuukuu has 2 old versions in his collection besides the missing Disc profile.
The Shaman version is 2.2.03 and the Paladin version 2.2.0.7 while current version is 2.2.11
If you want the (missing) functions back in those 2 profiles, just have to make the changes yourself  :Wink: 

*Edit:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/59zybfljdl...es_Updated.rar
This is the complete package. Didn't test em all, but it should all be fine and working  :Smile: 
Credits to Kuukuu for the initinal release of most of the files. I've added the Disc priest, updated the Shaman and Paladin version and put everything ready to drop in place (structure preserved for PQR).

----------


## haphazardly

If anyone could help me with getting the Holy paladin / Disc priest profiles to work, would be greatly appreciated. I've downloaded latest versions of everything, modified init files. Nothing is working. The profile turns on and hangs/sits there.

PM / post if anyone could help please.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> If anyone could help me with getting the Holy paladin / Disc priest profiles to work, would be greatly appreciated. I've downloaded latest versions of everything, modified init files. Nothing is working. The profile turns on and hangs/sits there.
> 
> PM / post if anyone could help please.


You have PQI addon installed right (the addon that shows up in WoW)? That's needed for these profiles to run

----------


## kuukuu

> I know it's kinda late to reply (4 weeks after the quote), but I looked into this.
> Kuukuu has 2 old versions in his collection besides the missing Disc profile.
> The Shaman version is 2.2.03 and the Paladin version 2.2.0.7 while current version is 2.2.11
> If you want the (missing) functions back in those 2 profiles, just have to make the changes yourself 
> 
> *Edit:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/59zybfljdl...es_Updated.rar
> This is the complete package. Didn't test em all, but it should all be fine and working 
> Credits to Kuukuu for the initinal release of most of the files. I've added the Disc priest, updated the Shaman and Paladin version and put everything ready to drop in place (structure preserved for PQR).


Shows how long it's been since I healed with my shammy or pally.... Nice job.

----------


## Darkanddirty

Liquid Thanks a ton!

----------


## Xopo

Ok Iv done all the fixes for this profile but now I cant get it to work  :Frown:  Iv had the resto druid profile forever and love it lol. The profile it self will load but it wont cast any spells. Any idea for fix? Iv done the ability code fix mentioned back on page 95 i think

----------


## froggystyle

anyone use this on a hpal ?

----------


## whatmod

anyone got a fix for the hpal profile the init fix on page 95 nolonger works

----------


## kuukuu

> anyone got a fix for the hpal profile the init fix on page 95 nolonger works


It's working fine for me just removing that part.

----------


## darkayo

Profil is loading, but don't start casting with the patch?
Edit : Nvm, it's working. Was playing in Deutsh language, switched to English

----------


## Vachiusa

Today, I got 72 hours suspension http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2958510 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

More info:
-Frozen account about 3 months (no more game-time cards from November 2013).
-Only PQR (with PQI) and PE. No Honorbuddy or any bots.

*SO PLEASE DONT USE MY PROFILES OR ANY OTHER PQI PROFILES!*

Maybe when I have more free time I will release non-PQI profiles (only remove PQI).

Will remove my SVN till next non-PQI update!

----------


## pepe2c

<3 Vachiusa. Even with your tight schedule u still care for the comunity =D. I got perma banned but i killed H Gary and ranked in top5 lot of times, Thx man

----------


## nz7

> <3 Vachiusa. Even with your tight schedule u still care for the comunity =D. I got perma banned but i killed H Gary and ranked in top5 lot of times, Thx man


i agree just want to say thanks again i used it all the time and made me and my guild happy 
when people use to say your a good healer i would reply i have a friend who shows me how  :Smile:

----------


## steristumpie

same from me vachi ... permabanned, but damn, i got to experience the fights the way a DPS experiences it ... see all the pretty lights, focus on tacts
was worth it to be honest

----------


## adavies219

> Today, I got 72 hours suspension http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2958510 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> More info:
> -Frozen account about 3 months (no more game-time cards from November 2013).
> -Only PQR (with PQI) and PE. No Honorbuddy or any bots.
> 
> *SO PLEASE DONT USE MY PROFILES OR ANY OTHER PQI PROFILES!*
> 
> Maybe when I have more free time I will release non-PQI profiles (only remove PQI).
> ...


I did not get banned and used your profiles for my Raid this week with no problems. Just got lucky I guess. Not gonna stop till I get banned. need an excuse to quit playing the game.

----------


## Guvnor

Vachiusa please come back!!!!

----------


## pepe2c

RIP best healing profiles ever

----------


## rapidfirex

Do these profiles still get you ban when running with something like FireHack?

----------


## WWF

*Vachiusa* has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------

